# 2018 - Warm Season - What did you do with your lawn today?



## J_nick

Happy New Years TLF members! Please use this thread to discuss what you do in your lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub

Picked up fallen twigs and looked for any weeds.


----------



## raldridge2315

Well, it's a great day to be inside. It's 18 degrees now with a wind chill of 9. I know that the yankees that lurk here think that this is not cold, but they have more winter cloths. We have cutoff and flip-flops. MY Savvy Soil soil test kit came in the mail yesterday. It will wait.


----------



## g-man

raldridge2315 said:


> It's 18 degrees now with a wind chill of 9. I know that the yankees that lurk here think that this is not cold, but they have more winter cloths. We have cutoff and flip-flops.


I'm no yankee but 18F is great flip flop and shorts weather.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Hand pulled weeds in the yard.


----------



## mrigney

@Tellycoleman - Impressed you were able to pull weeds. I went out to a brand new landscaped be I put in late summer/early fall (started a cut flower garden for my wife) to try to pull some weeds. It was fruitless....ground was frozen, everything I tried to pull just snapped off at soil level. Since it was a bed, went and got a hoe and got a few out that way. Can't imagine what actually living up north is like


----------



## FATC1TY

Hand plucked a few poa sprouts, and twigs from the kids bringing more junk into the yard.

I'm over winter and actually miss cutting grass already. My yard despite the snow and ice, hasn't gone completely dormant in a few spots that get some sun. Yard stayed way greener later this year after cutting lower!


----------



## Ware

Taking down the rest of my Christmas lights.


----------



## Redtenchu

I also took down my outdoor Christmas decorations. It was a Beautiful day!


----------



## raldridge2315

Trimmed some shrubs and rose bushes. Got the soil sample sent off in the mail. I'm so over winter. But one more month and we'll be thinking Prodiamine.


----------



## J_nick

Stepped off some distances to move sprinkler heads. I have 3 sprinklers along my south fence and never have been happy about the coverage. I plan to take the middle one out and add 2 equally spaced to make 4 sprinklers along the fence.


----------



## Redtenchu

I did a clean up of leaves dead plant materials from the winter cold.

Before:




After: Dramatic Right?





Whew, I'm worn out!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Redtenchu said:


> After: Dramatic Right?


Heck I thought you moved!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Took out the lawn vacuum (aka Honda rotary) to pick up all the pieces of diaper my dog demolished.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Applied prodiamine Saturday. First time I've done it myself and it was a pretty simple process. Much better than paying somone $75-100 to spray the $2 worth chemical.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Applied prodiamine Saturday. First time I've done it myself and it was a pretty simple process. Much better than paying somone $75-100 to spray the $2 worth chemical.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Yesterday, I spot sprayed a few weeds that have broken thru - mostly around the edges and along the back fence.

Today, I put down calcium sulfate (gypsum) at 24 lbs/k. My soil test showed that my pH is 6.55, but my level of sodium is high. So I am using gypsum this year rather than lime as it helps keep the red clay loose and reduces the salt level without affecting pH. I will also need to add some magnesium and always iron. A couple of more weeks and it's prodiamine time.


----------



## Movingshrub

Today I vacuumed up all my leaves with the Honda mower, and then I used the Chapin 24v push sprayer to put down my spring pre-emergent.

Come on spring green-up!


----------



## cnet24

Put down a prodiamine app with my backpack sprayer for the first time. Having a battery operated machine is a must! I couldn't imagine having to stop and pump when needed.


----------



## trc

Prodiamine at half annual rate yesterday. One inch of rain this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## mrigney

Started taking down the Bermuda in prep for the green up. Was cutting with rotary last summer, but added a McLane Iver the winter. So going do the scalping in stages.

Last weekend, pruned three climbing rose bushes that I have growing on the side of my house. Yesterday, pruned a plum tree to get it ready for the spring.

Pretty soon it will be time for me to spray Pre-E.


----------



## skiwhe

Put down prodiamine with my new backpack sprayer. It didn't take long to realize I should have sprung for the battery powered sprayer. Also added mulch to the flower beds. It is supposed to rain tue/wed, so I should be set for a few weeks Before it is time to scalp.

We had a pool put in over fall, so the back yard sprinkler was redesigned and moved further out from the house (we have an acre, but only the first 50 feet in the back is sodded). We moved the sprinklers back 10 feet and put in full rotary along along the back so we have added about 4600 square feet of watered lawn. I will be seeding it later this spring (no prodiamine in this area). So this weekend, I also spent some time re-measuring my lawn and figuring the square footage for each section and another one for each sprinkler zone (photos below).

Ready for spring!


----------



## Killbuzz

skiwhe said:


> Ready for spring!


Have you started scalping yet? With all of this warm weather we've been getting my lawn is already starting to green up.


----------



## skiwhe

Killbuzz said:


> Have you started scalping yet? With all of this warm weather we've been getting my lawn is already starting to green up.


Not yet, I am waiting as I want to add some leveling sand this spring, so I am hoping to do that at the same time I scalp and the lawn needs to be growing a little more actively for that. I don't know, maybe I should just go ahead and scalp and add sand in June. I'll take some advice on that, I'm in south Texas, near San Antonio.


----------



## Ware

skiwhe said:


> ...I don't know, maybe I should just go ahead and scalp and add sand in June. I'll take some advice on that, I'm in south Texas, near San Antonio.


It would recover faster in June, but I prefer to get it out of the way in the spring when the weather is more favorable.


----------



## bbeckwor

Sprayed Katana trying to get rid of some Poa Annua that has come up in mine and neighbors yard.


----------



## raldridge2315

I walked the yard this morning and found a few weeds breaking through on the edges - spot sprayed them. I noticed a sprig of green bermuda right next to the brick on the house on the east side. I thought that unusual as there was a really heavy frost this morning. We have had a lot of rain. It rained really hard this past Tuesday and Wednesday. The lawn is mushy. I really wanted to mow some of the dead grass off before I put the prodiamine down next Tuesday, but it's supposed to start raining tonight and then rain all weekend. Rain is predicted Tuesday night. I guess taking the grass down will just have to wait.


----------



## Ware

Nothing. It was a miserable day below freezing. :|

A few of us started scalping a year ago today. This winter has been much colder.


----------



## MasterMech

I was out walking the lawn with a flashlight tonight and noticed that all the worms have come up to the surface. (Heavy rain the last two days or so.) Like, there's a worm every 6" or so. It was pretty awesome, and no, I wasn't able to get a picture that did it any justice.


----------



## WarEagle26

Put down prodiamine yesterday (hopefully the ground wasn't too saturated from all the rain we've had the last few days and it will still be able to be absorbed down into the soil). Looks like we may get a little more rain later this week...I'm hoping the ground will have dried out enough by then to absorb it a little and not have it all runoff. Checked soil temps around the yard in several places and it was reading 55-56 degrees.


----------



## raldridge2315

WarEagle26 said:


> Put down prodiamine yesterday (hopefully the ground wasn't too saturated from all the rain we've had the last few days and it will still be able to be absorbed down into the soil). Looks like we may get a little more rain later this week...I'm hoping the ground will have dried out enough by then to absorb it a little and not have it all runoff. Checked soil temps around the yard in several places and it was reading 55-56 degrees.


I checked my soil temps today at 49 - 50 degrees.


----------



## nickmg

I scalped on Sunday. Yea some may think its crazy to do it this early for Atlanta but the lawn has some green sprigs coming up and the forecasters are saying a much above normal temp period.


----------



## Mightyquinn

nickmg said:


> I scalped on Sunday. Yea some may think its crazy to do it this early for Atlanta but the lawn has some green sprigs coming up and the forecasters are saying a much above normal temp period.


Not at all!!! I plan on starting mine this weekend as long as the weather holds up :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Prodiamine down this morning. Rain is predicted tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## gatormac2112

I need to put down some pre-e, but Alabama has been like a rainforest as it's warmed up. The ground is too saturated to expect anything to absorb and it's supposed to rain everyday into next week


----------



## Tellycoleman

Spot sprayed clover


----------



## Tellycoleman

Llano Estacado said:


> Applied prodiamine Saturday. First time I've done it myself and it was a pretty simple process. Much better than paying somone $75-100 to spray the $2 worth chemical.


What is that rig you have to spray pre-emergents


----------



## Movingshrub

Looks like he's using the Chapin 24v push sprayer with a fabricated wet boom. I took my chapin sprayer and made a four nozzle dry boom for it.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Tellycoleman said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied prodiamine Saturday. First time I've done it myself and it was a pretty simple process. Much better than paying somone $75-100 to spray the $2 worth chemical.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that rig you have to spray pre-emergents
Click to expand...

It is the Chapin 24v push sprayer. And I made a simple boom out of PVC for it. Works great for my needs.


----------



## gatormac2112

The sun finally came out and the yard wasn't a sloppy mess, so I applied the prodiamine and spot sprayed a bit with Celsius. Next will be scalp.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I went ahead and scalped the front and applied prodiamine. A tad early but forecasting highs in the mid 70's most of next week. Killing the fescue in the back is up next.


----------



## Killbuzz

Finished scalping the front today. Took me about a week of slowly bringing down the HOC. I used the verticutter over the weekend and followed up with the lawn brush which worked out well since it perked up the lawn to where I could get in one last good cut. Sprayed some PreM afterwards. Lawn already looks much better than the neighbors and much greener. I make sure to stare down the TruGreen guy every time he drive around.


----------



## Movingshrub

Scalped the back yard tonight. I am using a Honda HRX mower and cut at the second lowest setting. I definitely found some areas where I need to level out. I would like to get to the lowest level but am unsure if that's even viable with my mower.


----------



## balistek

well, spring feels like its here for me. Temps during the day are around 80degrees for the next few weeks. Decided to get down some Celsius. I put down some prodiamine, but it was 1st week of december. I feel like that was a failure considering what I got. I put down max rate 3.2g per 1k with surfactant and tracker dye spot spraying. But i dang near painted majority of my front yard. I have some Image Atrazine i found. You think i should do a app of that over the celsius? Pics for entertainment. I hope 2018 can be the beginning of the start towards right direction


----------



## Mightyquinn

If you just applied the Celsius, I would give it a week or two and then reevaluate on what you have left.


----------



## high leverage

balistek said:


> well, spring feels like its here for me. Temps during the day are around 80degrees for the next few weeks. Decided to get down some Celsius. I put down some prodiamine, but it was 1st week of december. I feel like that was a failure considering what I got. I put down max rate 3.2g per 1k with surfactant and tracker dye spot spraying. But i dang near painted majority of my front yard. I have some Image Atrazine i found. You think i should do a app of that over the celsius? Pics for entertainment. I hope 2018 can be the beginning of the start towards right direction


Definitely blanket spray next time. No reason to spot spray with your situation. Put the atrazine down asap.


----------



## nickmg

put down lesco 0-0-7 Pre-em this morning, nice little rain to water it in.


----------



## Ware

nickmg said:


> put down lesco 0-0-7 Pre-em this morning, nice little rain to water it in.


Love when that happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118

Tuesday sprayed Prodiamine and Friday afternoon I scalped my yard. May not have given the right amount of time between spray and mow, but I had to mow since it's starting to green up more.


----------



## J_nick

@Suaverc118 did you water it in with at least 1/2" of water before you scalped?


----------



## Jeff20

Suaverc118 said:


> Tuesday sprayed Prodiamine and Friday afternoon I scalped my yard. May not have given the right amount of time between spray and mow, but I had to mow since it's starting to green up more.


 I'm thinking you might need to do another round of Prodiamine. Just to reset the barrier, because you opened up the soil with scalping, so you need to reapply the preE. Just my thoughts, hopes others will chime in.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Jeff20 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday sprayed Prodiamine and Friday afternoon I scalped my yard. May not have given the right amount of time between spray and mow, but I had to mow since it's starting to green up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you might need to do another round of Prodiamine. Just to reset the barrier, because you opened up the soil with scalping, so you need to reapply the preE. Just my thoughts, hopes others will chime in.
Click to expand...

I think what J_nick was referring to was that if he didn't water the Prodiamine in after application and he scalped his lawn, he probably removed a lot of the Prodiamine that was on the grass blades that didn't get washed into the soil.


----------



## Suaverc118

After I applied it on Tuesday, we had mist that same night. For the next 2 days it sprinkled/rained. I honestly don't know the totals.


----------



## Suaverc118

I don't think we got .5" of rain, at least that's what the news website says. I felt like we had plenty of rain


----------



## Steverino

Scalped a 1350sq ft portion of the lawn by hitting it with a Classen verticutter with Delta blades, raked up material, then cut down twice again down to about .3" The picture is after one cut down (TrueCut), then I followed tonight with a cut with a JD220E. Then I dropped 235grains of Prodimine on it (.537 ounces) on that area. I love using the Trucut as a power wheelbarrow with it's catcher....


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cleaned off the fence line between my neighbor's overgrown lot and mine. I've lived with this mess for 8 years, and I'm not going to put up with it any more. :twisted:


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> Jeff20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday sprayed Prodiamine and Friday afternoon I scalped my yard. May not have given the right amount of time between spray and mow, but I had to mow since it's starting to green up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you might need to do another round of Prodiamine. Just to reset the barrier, because you opened up the soil with scalping, so you need to reapply the preE. Just my thoughts, hopes others will chime in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what J_nick was referring to was that if he didn't water the Prodiamine in after application and he scalped his lawn, he probably removed a lot of the Prodiamine that was on the grass blades that didn't get washed into the soil.
Click to expand...

We had mist that night and sprinkled for the next 2 days. Not sure if we got 1/2 of rain or not, but we got some water for a couple days. What would happen if I reappllied again? And if I did, would I use the same amount per 1000 ft?


----------



## J_nick

@Suaverc118 looking at the weather history for last week in the Weird area there was .15-.25" of rain measured. So it may or may not have been washed into the soil. Did you use tracking dye when you sprayed? If you did and by the time you scalped you couldn't see it you *might* be alright. Did you collect the clippings when you scalped?

No one will be able to tell you if you need to reapply or at what rate if you do need to. Ya gotta read the label man, most pre emergent labels I've read say it needs to be watered in with 1/2" of rain or irrigation within 14 days or spuradic weed control can occur.

Prodiamine causes root pruning/clubbing. Bermuda is strong enough with labeled rates it will not be noticeable. Giving it a double dose might do some harm. That being said I think someone on here on the cool season side triple dosed their grass last year, I can't remember who it was or if they ended up having any ill effects though.


----------



## g-man

It was @Fronta1 . He posted this info: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=960&p=19275&hilit=Prodiamine#p17341

He hasnt posted in a while. I'm interested to hear how the lawn is now.

@Suaverc118 what was your rate? Max? I think the best thing is to assume it is all in the soil. If your rate wasn't max, then you could add the difference. This is one of the reasons I like to do a split application. If something happens (ie downpour), I know I still get another chance at half rate.


----------



## Suaverc118

@J_nick 
I bagged the clippings and threw them away. And no I did not use any tracking dye. It's in my plan to buy some, just trying to figure out which is best to buy.

As far as the rain, I did it at that time because we were having rain off and on and Tuesday was a good day to do it knowing we had rain for the next 2 days. I assumed it would be enough rain and didn't even think to look up if we received 1/2". As much as it drizzled.

As far as putting down another dose, maybe I should wait and if weeds come up I just use Celsius. Or if I did spray again use .40 oz of Prodiamine for every 2 gallons of water? Damn I feel kinda dumb. Ha


----------



## Suaverc118

g-man said:


> It was @Fronta1 . He posted this info: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=960&p=19275&hilit=Prodiamine#p17341
> 
> He hasnt posted in a while. I'm interested to hear how the lawn is now.
> 
> @Suaverc118 what was your rate? Max? I think the best thing is to assume it is all in the soil. If your rate wasn't max, then you could add the difference. This is one of the reasons I like to do a split application. If something happens (ie downpour), I know I still get another chance at half rate.


I can't remember the actual dose, but it was for using twice per year and not the max dose.


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> I can't remember the actual dose...


It's a good idea to keep a log book or make an entry into your calendar for such things. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Here is a link to a log that you could keep online (Google drive). It includes a prodiamine calculator

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=921&p=20398


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the actual dose...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good idea to keep a log book or make an entry into your calendar for such things. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

When I get home I'll let y'all know. I just know it was half the amount of a full years worth.


----------



## Suaverc118

g-man said:


> Here is a link to a log that you could keep online (Google drive). It includes a prodiamine calculator
> 
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=921&p=20398


Thank you!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Completed the first step of getting my backyard ready for renovation. Leveled out a dedicated spot for the kids trampoline.


----------



## FATC1TY

I mowed with rotary to clean up the sweet gum balls and left over leaves and trash from storms, kids and being lazy.

Took it down and bagged it all up, then pulled out the tru cut reel and took it down on the second to last setting on the reel. Went back over with the rotary to vacuum it all up and put down 3.75# per 1k on ronstar g pre emergent. Watered it in a bit by hand and let Mother Nature give me the rest as I was hosing off and cleaning up. Perfect timing!


----------



## FATC1TY

Scalped and already plenty of green here south of Atlanta. Soil temps surprisingly warm already. Almost 60-62 in several spots I checked in the sun at 4 inches and we have 70s in forecast and warmer than normal trend hitting.


----------



## Movingshrub

Scalped scalped scalped.


----------



## nagol

Scalped yesterday and putting down pre-em later today.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Movingshrub said:


> Scalped scalped scalped.


That looks like my house last year :lol:


----------



## g-man

I'm going to need to avoid this thread for a month or two. It is hard to see yal mowing and scalping while we still might be shoveling.

#cool_season_problems


----------



## Killbuzz

I got tired of the lack of growth behind our community mailbox. Fixed it.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> I got tired of the lack of growth behind our community mailbox. Fixed it.


Nice! But now the bermuda will spite you and you'll have to spray it with glyphosate to keep it out. :lol:


----------



## Killbuzz

Ware said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired of the lack of growth behind our community mailbox. Fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! But now the bermuda will spite you and you'll have to spray it with glyphosate to keep it out. :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm fine with that.


----------



## GeneIV

I applied my Pre-M Prodiamine at 1/2 annual rate today, I do 2 split apps yearly. Will allow rains on Wednesday to water it in for me. I used my 20V Chapin backpack sprayer, went smoothly.


----------



## Cory

Scalped last night and applied prodiamine this morning but afraid I'm too late, ground temps are already above 60°. Poked it in a few spots with a digital thermometer, lowest temps was 64°.


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Scalped last night and applied prodiamine this morning but afraid I'm too late, ground temps are already above 60°. Poked it in a few spots with a digital thermometer, lowest temps was 64°.


You'll be fine. They say crabgrass can begin germinating at those temps, but some research suggests that germination isn't widespread until soil temps are in the 73°F+ range. If you do get some breakthrough, you can just treat it with a post-emergent. I wouldn't worry too much about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> You'll be fine. They say crabgrass can begin germinating at those temps, but some research suggests that germination isn't widespread until soil temps are in the 73°F+ range. If you do get some breakthrough, you can just treat it with a post-emergent. I wouldn't worry too much about it. :thumbup:


Thanks Ware, hoping it will be fine. We are supposed to get back to "normal" temps by then end of next week and could still get a freeze so not too worried about it. Im fine with a little just don't want as much as I had last year.


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Thanks Ware, hoping it will be fine. We are supposed to get back to "normal" temps by then end of next week and could still get a freeze so not too worried about it. Im fine with a little just don't want as much as I had last year.


Did you get it watered in, or expecting rainfall?


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> Did you get it watered in, or expecting rainfall?


Supposed to rain Sunday, I have too much to water


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Supposed to rain Sunday, I have too much to water


10-4, the Prodiamine label just calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.


----------



## SGrabs33

Been watching it, making sure it doesn't run off in fear of tomorrow's verticut and scalp!


----------



## raldridge2315

I started the scalp today. I'm down to .50 inches. It's really tough to wait for good weather when it's 78 and sunny.


----------



## Topcat

Gave it the first cut of the year. I am about 60% green. Which is the earliest I've ever greened up. I just used the rotary today only because the scalp will happen Sunday. But I couldn't stand looking at it being so... "ungroomed". Looking forward to the first "reel" cut, scalp and detach in two days.


----------



## csbutler

Used a power take to thin it out and then scalped it down to about .20. I was cutting below .5 most of last year and finished the season at that. I was pretty impressed how much material I got out. You can see dirt in most of the yard. I plan on starting and trying to stay reel low this year.


----------



## gatormac2112

Took the first layer off of the scalp, filled seventeen 42 gallon bags. Took 3 hours. Im sore :lol:


----------



## Topcat

Scalped. Cut at the lowest setting and bagged the clippings with my rotary. Then cut at the lowest setting with my TruCut and caught the clippings. Then did three alternating passes with my VonHaus dethatcher. Then did two passes with my Toro rotary to bag all the thatch. Put insecticide down and watered it in.

Only a true lawn aficionado would appreciate how much I missed cutting and manicuring my lawn.

My wife thinks I am nuts. The green that WAS there is all but gone. There is a slight green hue now, but she thinks I was supposed to let it grow all the way out to green before scalping.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I verticut today and bagged all the debris and then ran the drag mat over the lawn to help settle the dirt and fluff up the grass. I plan on scalping more tomorrow before the rain gets here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Topcat said:


> Only a true lawn aficionado would appreciate how much I missed cutting and manicuring my lawn.


You are among friends here good sir! I can't wait much longer!


----------



## Topcat

Redtenchu said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a true lawn aficionado would appreciate how much I missed cutting and manicuring my lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> You are among friends here good sir! I can't wait much longer!
Click to expand...

I know, and that is what makes this site great!


----------



## FATC1TY

Took everything I could to not drag out the reel and cut today. The green has surpassed the dead stuff in height in a week, so I wanted too. But I'll leave it be.

Rain headed here. Should really get in the oxadiazon I put down 6 days ago. I watered in but could see some particles still!

Can't wait!! Cherry blossoms, forsythia and Bradford pears all going nuts blooming.


----------



## Stro3579

Dug up some dead plants and trees, planted new trees and I was gonna scalp my yard, but temp are going to drop again this week. I have alot of green up though.


----------



## Topcat

Removed the Sago Palm from the garden bed. The freak snowstorm we had killed it off.


----------



## Killbuzz

The weather finally let up so I was able to bust out my lawn brush attachment and pick up all the clippings that accumulated. Finished up in the back with some TalstarP and some Celsius.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> ...was able to bust out my lawn brush attachment and pick up all the clippings that accumulated.


Cool. Does that work pretty well? Those ridges of clippings are terrible - I fight them after hard rains.


----------



## Killbuzz

Ware said:


> Cool. Does that work pretty well? Those ridges of clippings are terrible - I fight them after hard rains.


Yup. I let them dry out a little first but it picked them right up.


----------



## J_nick

I've spent the last week cleaning up the acre north of my yard for the upcoming season. Trimmed dang near every tree that's over there. 11 total truck loads of branches were hauled off. I did 8 on Monday then gave my back a break and finished it off today. If I had to duck to walk under the limb it got trimmed, I hate dodging limbs while on the lawn mower. Also went full @SGrabs33 on a couple small trees


----------



## SGrabs33

J_nick said:


> Also went full @SGrabs33 on a couple small trees


🙌🙌🙌 yesssssss


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> If I had to duck to walk under the limb it got trimmed, I hate dodging limbs while on the lawn mower.


That's the rule of thumb I use too when trimming my ONE tree I have


----------



## FRD135i

For future use, got this in the mail today!!!!!! Prepare yourselfs for a reno!!!!!

Yessssssss🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱
Super excited


----------



## Redtenchu

&#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## M311att

FRD135i said:


> For future use, got this in the mail today!!!!!! Prepare yourselfs for a reno!!!!!
> 
> Yessssssss🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱
> Super excited


Can't wait to see how this goes. That would be my seed of choice.


----------



## FRD135i

I can't wait! I just don't want to kill off my rye grass yet. It still looks so good. I guess you have to break a couple eggs to make an omelet.

Now I just need to win a reel mower from the auction.


----------



## cnet24

FRD135i said:


> For future use, got this in the mail today!!!!!! Prepare yourselfs for a reno!!!!!
> 
> Yessssssss🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱
> Super excited


Nice! I've heard great things about that variety. Please let us follow along with your progress!


----------



## FRD135i

cnet24 said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> For future use, got this in the mail today!!!!!! Prepare yourselfs for a reno!!!!!
> 
> Yessssssss🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱🌱
> Super excited
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I've heard great things about that variety. Please let us follow along with your progress!
Click to expand...

I will be doing a progress/reno thread to the best of my ability. I am still learning so much, so it wont be the most scientific write up....... but I am going to give it a shot. I really appreciate all of you for the great information and help shared on here. I am a member of many forums and this has to be on of the best. Egos get checked at the door and people actually help one another.


----------



## ahartzell

I'm going to spray some Celsius because there are some weeds poking through. Otherwise I think it's a little early to scalp. Still have a few weeks with occasional lows into 30's.


----------



## DJLCN

Prodiamine yesterday, rain today. Hoping Mother Nature is in a good mood. All I need is 1/2"!


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> Prodiamine yesterday, rain today. Hoping Mother Nature is in a good mood. All I need is 1/2"


Looks like we're about halfway there...










You're ahead of me on the Prodiamine. I'm slacking behind.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put out 100# of lime and 100# of gypsum on the whole lot.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Scalped the lawn down to .350" and then took it down to .250". I'll be updating my thread a little later.


----------



## ahartzell

I scalped down to 0.4" - Last year the lowest I went was 0.5" and maintained around 0.75-0.85" (first 1/2 season with reel mower). 0.4" might have been a little aggressive...got VERY close to dirt and hit dirt in a few spots :shock:


----------



## SGrabs33

Watched the rain build up in my problem areas of the lawn :evil:


----------



## raldridge2315

SGrabs33 said:


> Watched the rain build up in my problem areas of the lawn :evil:


That's exactly what I did also.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I had seen some people talking about applying preemergent and scalping.. so the soil temps at my house in mid February took off, according to my measurements it rose about 8 degrees from Feb 10 to Feb 17 to 53 degrees in spots. This caught me off guard so I quickly sprayed prodiamine on Feb 18th because of the immense rain in the forecast. We've gotten about 6-8 inches since then. I've lost count. It dried up for about 48 hours and I scalped down to 1.25". At least a dozen big bags of clippings, and I took a few passes down to .75" before the rains came again and dumped another 2 inches. So out of nessesity I applied the pre em before scalping. I think it will be fine. It definity got watered in.


----------



## mrigney

Applied my ProD a couple of weeks ago (life's been hectic, so I'm a little behind on this thread). That was an adventure. Got my (almost new) Chapin out to spray, get everything mixed up, turn it on, pull the trigger...and stuff starts spraying out the length of the want. Thing had cracked like a straw. I suspect one of my kids stepped on it (or dropped something on it). I'll post in the equipment forum, but anybody know where to order a new want (or what I should order)? Anyway, some duck time did the trick for at least the hour that I needed it to hold to get the ProD down.

Like most of the rest of you in the southeast, it's been pretty rainy here in North Alabama. Last Sunday, I thought I"d try to start scalping before the Biblical flood came. Got the McLane out for the first time (other than taking it for a test drive when I bought it in January). Had already cut it down to about 1.5" or so with the rotary. I believe the McLane is set at 1" right now (didn't check other than it's almost the highest setting). Got about half the backyard scalped before the rain came. Will get back on it this weekend hopefully. After the 1" pass is down, my plan is to take it down to about 0.5" and then try to start the year maintaining about 0.75" (goal is to keep it at <= 1" all year...we'll see!).

Speaking of scalping...biggest pain for me is not generating all the clippings...it's transferring clippings from the grass catcher to the trash bag. What do people use? I just have large, black, outdoor trash bags that I put clippings in. Am I doing it all wrong?


----------



## SGrabs33

mrigney said:


> Speaking of scalping...biggest pain for me is not generating all the clippings...it's transferring clippings from the grass catcher to the trash bag. What do people use? I just have large, black, outdoor trash bags that I put clippings in. Am I doing it all wrong?


@mrigney MQ has a solution


----------



## Ware

mrigney said:


> Speaking of scalping...biggest pain for me is not generating all the clippings...it's transferring clippings from the grass catcher to the trash bag. What do people use? I just have large, black, outdoor trash bags that I put clippings in. Am I doing it all wrong?


I use ~39 gallon bags in a trash can that I've drilled some holes in to release the air between the can and bag, but this is probably the way to go.


----------



## Mightyquinn

mrigney said:


> Applied my ProD a couple of weeks ago (life's been hectic, so I'm a little behind on this thread). That was an adventure. Got my (almost new) Chapin out to spray, get everything mixed up, turn it on, pull the trigger...and stuff starts spraying out the length of the want. Thing had cracked like a straw. I suspect one of my kids stepped on it (or dropped something on it). I'll post in the equipment forum, but anybody know where to order a new want (or what I should order)? Anyway, some duck time did the trick for at least the hour that I needed it to hold to get the ProD down.
> 
> Like most of the rest of you in the southeast, it's been pretty rainy here in North Alabama. Last Sunday, I thought I"d try to start scalping before the Biblical flood came. Got the McLane out for the first time (other than taking it for a test drive when I bought it in January). Had already cut it down to about 1.5" or so with the rotary. I believe the McLane is set at 1" right now (didn't check other than it's almost the highest setting). Got about half the backyard scalped before the rain came. Will get back on it this weekend hopefully. After the 1" pass is down, my plan is to take it down to about 0.5" and then try to start the year maintaining about 0.75" (goal is to keep it at <= 1" all year...we'll see!).
> 
> Speaking of scalping...biggest pain for me is not generating all the clippings...it's transferring clippings from the grass catcher to the trash bag. What do people use? I just have large, black, outdoor trash bags that I put clippings in. Am I doing it all wrong?


For your trash bag issues, you could make something like THIS. Just make sure the opening is large enough for your grass catcher and bags.


----------



## J_nick

@mrigney

Here's what MQ uses, to quote him he says "it's a joy to use each and every time"

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1832

I normally just dump mine straight into the back of the truck.


----------



## J_nick

:rofl:


----------



## mrigney

@Mightyquinn @J_nick That's awesome. After I posted, I thought, "I bet I could make a PVC frame." Now I have a model to work off of. Will have to do that before I finish scalping.


----------



## MasterMech

My work schedule and the weather have not been cooperating with my lawn's needs lately. The ARG is in turbo mode, I came home from a 10 day biz trip in Europe to ankle deep grass. :shock: so out comes the tractor, I knock the stuff down to 2" and then set the Jake loose on it. That was Tuesday. Today is Friday and a double cut from the Jake has it kinda under control again but still some tall stragglers that I'm going to have to knock down with the tractor. Tuesday and today are the only days it hasn't rained. I wanted to spray Prodiamine this week since I finally got setup with a spray rig, but standing water and a lack of daylight conspired against me. The weather is cool and sunny all weekend, but 20mph winds still keep the sprayer garaged. Sigh.


----------



## Adrian82

Colonel K0rn said:


> Put out 100# of lime and 100# of gypsum on the whole lot.


Where did you purchase the gypsum? I am bordering Atlanta and I don't know where to look.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Adrian82 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put out 100# of lime and 100# of gypsum on the whole lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the gypsum? I am bordering Atlanta and I don't know where to look.
Click to expand...

My local Site One.


----------



## Redtenchu

I mixed a gallon of Celsius to hit a few weeds in the lawn. I used such a small amount, I donated the rest of this gallon to an elderly lady down the street.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I scalped the lawn in 2 different directions @ .250". On the last pass I was picking up a lot of dirt(sand) so I think I'm good now and don't plan on going any lower. I have a few things to do tomorrow in the lawn and then I will update my thread with some pictures. About time to throw down some Prodiamine once the winds calm down.


----------



## Adrian82

I put the Vonhaus dethatcher together and went to work on 9500 square feet of yard. By time I was done with the rotary, I had more clippings from today than my initial scalping. I still need to suck up more clippings with the rotary tomorrow.


----------



## Movingshrub

Walked the yard, hand pulled a few small broadleaf weeds, and removed dog land mines.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Can't wait for the season!


----------



## Killbuzz

It was a fantastic day today in South Texas so I decided to pickup some locally bottled humic acid and sprayed my front. One bottle was $9.99 and covered 2000sqft.



It's getting super green now! I mowed a couple of days ago and it was in need of another mow today.


----------



## MasterMech

Finally broke in the SpreaderMate today, got down a light app of Prodiamine, I'll follow up post aeration which should be sometime in late April/early May. That didn't go quite as smooth as I had hoped, I had a lot more trouble seeing the dye than I expected on the ARG which is probably at about 1.5". The dye will likely work better with just the Bermuda.


----------



## FRD135i

I don't think I have to explain to anyone what a pallet of mulch looks like and a half of pallet of pond pebbles. It will all make sense once I get the reno thread going. Something for y'all to look forward to............... and my JD220b


----------



## Mightyquinn

FRD135i said:


> I don't think I have to explain to anyone what a pallet of mulch looks like and a half of pallet of pond pebbles. It will all make sense once I get the reno thread going. Something for y'all to look forward to............... and my JD220b


Does anyone around you sell bulk mulch and deliver? May have been cheaper than buying a pallet of bags.

I do look forward to your renovation thread :thumbup:


----------



## FRD135i

Mightyquinn said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to explain to anyone what a pallet of mulch looks like and a half of pallet of pond pebbles. It will all make sense once I get the reno thread going. Something for y'all to look forward to............... and my JD220b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone around you sell bulk mulch and deliver? May have been cheaper than buying a pallet of bags.
> 
> I do look forward to your renovation thread :thumbup:
Click to expand...

4 for $10 at the Depot right now. The plan was to spread the love at our rental houses but we got greedy


----------



## mrigney

Continued with my first scalp with the new McLane. When I bought it, the cross rod was set on the "B" setting (the higher of the two). I took a first pass at the yard with the cross-rod there, supposedly cutting at 1-3/16". Took a ton of material off. You can see the results of that in the first picture:


Then, lowered the cross-rod down to the "A" notch (the lowest) and cut on the highest setting for that positioning. The manual says it should be 1-1/16", but it seems to be a lot lower than that to me. My best measurement (w/the mower sitting on the back patio and measuring concrete to bedknife) is closer to 3/4". Anyway, I got most of the yard done at that height (whatever it actually is). Got a few strips left in the back to do (got dark on me), but made major progress. And definitely way shorter than I've ever been able to go before, so excited about it. Two views of the areas that I've scalped to 3/4" (or 1-1/16") below:



Anyone have advice on figuring out what I"m actually mowing at? Or does it really matter? In the close up picture above, I've obviously bottomed out on a small area in the bottom left of the picture. Are those basically the areas that I'll scalp going forward?


----------



## mrigney

Ha! So, I think the manual is wrong on the cutting height. I think that the manual actually means 11/16", not 1-1/16". All other figures in the manual say 11/16". Which seems more in line w/the rest of the cutting heights for that cross-rod positioning.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I took spray paint to the bermuda by the pool, because I'm going to be digging a trench from the house to my shed, and burying some 2-2-2-2 AWG wire to finally add power to my shed. Going to run power to pool too. Today, I was rooting around in the attic and running wires and conduit above the raised ceiling in the living room. Fun stuff.


----------



## J_nick

@Colonel K0rn make sure only to bury it a couple inches underground, that way you'll be on your toes while aerating :mrgreen:

BTW scoreboard is 1-1 after this weekend


----------



## TulsaFan

I borrowed a pressure washer to clean up my cedar fence. I had no idea it would work so well. (It was a 2,800 psi Troy-bilt sold at Lowe's for $319.)


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> make sure only to bury it a couple inches underground, that way you'll be on your toes while aerating :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW scoreboard is 1-1 after this weekend


 :laugh:

@TulsaFan Nice work! What a difference a little pressurized water makes, eh? Careful, the wife might want the house done next.


----------



## WarEagle26

TulsaFan said:


> I borrowed a pressure washer to clean up my cedar fence. I had no idea it would work so well. (It was a 2,800 psi Troy-bilt sold at Lowe's for $319.)


Cedar fence looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## WarEagle26

Installed my new Rachio irrigation controller that came in the mail yesterday. Also, spot sprayed with some Celsius for the first time today.


----------



## SGrabs33

I was finally able to get my prodiamine down today. 1/2 the annual rate.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I was finally able to get my prodiamine down today. 1/2 the annual rate.


Are you hoping the rain tomorrow will wash it in?


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was finally able to get my prodiamine down today. 1/2 the annual rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping the rain tomorrow will wash it in?
Click to expand...

Hey, how'd you know what I was thinking 🤔


----------



## ahartzell

Nothing at all...got barricade in the mail a few days ago and then realized I have no idea what setting to use in my Scott's broadcast or drop spreader...&#129300;


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Third day I've scalped now. Took it down to one inch. Hit dirt in about 3 areas of pretty high visibility. Grass looks great in one area that the soil temp has reached 60. Taking it lower soon.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Dug a trench in back yard to run power to my shed via a sub panel. This will allow me to have have permanent power by the pool pump, and finally wire up my shed with lights. Yay, no more extension cords! But man, my back is killing me!


----------



## Stro3579

WarEagle26 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed a pressure washer to clean up my cedar fence. I had no idea it would work so well. (It was a 2,800 psi Troy-bilt sold at Lowe's for $319.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar fence looks great! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

did you seal it afterwards?


----------



## Yossarian

Scalped one side of the yard down to about 1/2". I got a rotary mower to take the bulk of it off and to suck up the clippings. Oh man that makes it easier. Rotary + Mclane to get it short and then another couple of passes with the rotary as a vacuum cleaner. I may go lower, but I was already hitting dirt it a couple of spots.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Tried to give advice to my neighbor who has full grown Goose grass all around his entire driveway patio and many spots in the yard. That is hat happens when you fertilize the weeds and no pre emergent.


----------



## SGrabs33

Checked out all of the grass clipping piled up in my yard from recent rains. Wondering if I can kill two birds with one stone and order a drag mat. I never bought a traditional take for my home because we don't get many/any leaves.


----------



## Topcat

Raised my TruCut up a notch and gave the lawn a cut. I scalped at the lowest setting last week.


----------



## SGrabs33

Topcat said:


> Raised my TruCut up a notch and gave the lawn a cut. I scalped at the lowest setting last week.


Have you done leveling in the past. I have not and the lowest setting I've gotten to have been the third notch.


----------



## gijoe4500

Dug up more of the old sod that died. Have 85-90% of it removed from the 450 sq ft area where the pallet of celebration is going. Tomorrow will be finishing that off, putting down some 16-16-16 fertilizer, and getting the area good and damp in anticipation of sod Friday morning.


----------



## TulsaFan

Stro3579 said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed a pressure washer to clean up my cedar fence. I had no idea it would work so well. (It was a 2,800 psi Troy-bilt sold at Lowe's for $319.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar fence looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you seal it afterwards?
Click to expand...

Not this week...hoping for warmer weather before I stain it. The stain recommends not lower than 50 degrees and 48 hours of no precipitation. Keeping the irrigation system off until I apply the stain.


----------



## Topcat

SGrabs33 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised my TruCut up a notch and gave the lawn a cut. I scalped at the lowest setting last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done leveling in the past. I have not and the lowest setting I've gotten to have been the third notch.
Click to expand...

@SGrabs33 I leveled once last year, but am no where near where I want in terms of flatness. There will be a more aggressive leveling done this year. Do you have the front roller?


----------



## SGrabs33

@Topcat yep, I have a roller on my 27". I probably have been able to get down to the 2nd notch occasionally during the scalp but the bedknife dragged too much to do the whole yard.


----------



## Stro3579

TulsaFan said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar fence looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> did you seal it afterwards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not this week...hoping for warmer weather before I stain it. The stain recommends not lower than 50 degrees and 48 hours of no precipitation. Keeping the irrigation system off until I apply the stain.
Click to expand...

What kind will you use and how will you apply it? Is there any way to use a sprayer to apply a seal?


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'm getting my irrigation installed today! and also a french drain that will ultimately get hooked to a gutter. Next week my reel mower ships. Big changes this year!


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm getting my irrigation installed today! and also a french drain that will ultimately get hooked to a gutter. Next week my reel mower ships. Big changes this year!


Congrats! That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting my irrigation installed today! and also a french drain that will ultimately get hooked to a gutter. Next week my reel mower ships. Big changes this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! That's awesome! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks man! You've been a huge help along the way. Getting a fully serviced GM1600 from Prairie. They sharpened the reel, are replacing the bed knife and one of the bearings, etc. without charging me any extra above what he initially quoted.

The irrigation system is a gift from my wife for my upcoming 40th birthday.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> Thanks man! You've been a huge help along the way. Getting a fully serviced GM1600 from Prairie. They sharpened the reel, are replacing the bed knife and one of the bearings, etc. without charging me any extra above what he initially quoted.
> 
> The irrigation system is a gift from my wife for my upcoming 40th birthday.


Be sure and start a journal thread if you haven't already and track your progress with lots of photos. I sometimes go back and search for things I did years ago, plus you'll no doubt be helping other readers along the way. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Not a bad idea! I did take a ton of pictures, and will continue to.


----------



## J_nick

I moved the trampoline off the lawn since the lawn is starting to wake up.


----------



## SGrabs33

Got my yearly pamphlet from TruGreen recently 



Things they noted that they could help with:
1. Weeds (I have the least in the neighborhood)
2. Thickness (I had just verticut)
3. Color (It's dormant :roll


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Got my yearly pamphlet from TruGreen recently
> 
> Things they noted that they could help with:
> 1. Weeds (I have the least in the neighborhood)
> 2. Thickness (I had just verticut)
> 3. Color (It's dormant :roll


Haha, I love those!


----------



## raldridge2315

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my yearly pamphlet from TruGreen recently
> 
> Things they noted that they could help with:
> 1. Weeds (I have the least in the neighborhood)
> 2. Thickness (I had just verticut)
> 3. Color (It's dormant :roll
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I love those!
Click to expand...

+1!!!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Hey, they're out there hustling trying to make some money. No shame in that!


----------



## TulsaFan

Mowed the yard several times with the GasAMole2018...lowering the HOC each time. Then, scalped the yard with the lowest lever setting on my Tru-cut. (Have no idea whether the previous owner had the reel mounted on the high or low setting.)



My PVC Trash Bag Holder corners have not been glued, but held up pretty well on it's initial trial. Thanks MQ!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

TulsaFan said:


> Then, scalped the yard with the lowest lever setting on my Tru-cut. (Have no idea whether the previous owner had the reel mounted on the high or low setting.)


Check your wheels or roller bracket. There are two holes on each side. Are the bolts in the high or low ones?


----------



## Mightyquinn

TulsaFan said:


> Mowed the yard several times with the GasAMole2018...lowering the HOC each time. Then, scalped the yard with the lowest lever setting on my Tru-cut. (Have no idea whether the previous owner had the reel mounted on the high or low setting.)
> 
> 
> 
> My PVC Trash Bag Holder corners have not been glued, but held up pretty well on it's initial trial. Thanks MQ!!!


Your Welcome and glad it worked for you :thumbup: Yeah, I didn't glue mine at first either but I got tired of them coming off occasionally so I decided to glue them in, it's much better now :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Looked at the front yard for signs of life, and there are bits of green coming through in the bare areas where I had a thick stand last year, it's just not all awake yet. It's been pretty cold here, and I use the golf course tee boxes and another really nice bermuda lawn in another neighborhood to gauge if my front yard is where it is supposed to be. It's become patently obvious that the bermuda in the back yard is alive and doing well, while the front is still drowsy.


----------



## J_nick

Walked around the yard while the kids were playing and picked up sticks from the 30+ MPH winds we've been having. I also turned the irrigation on for the first time since blowing it out for the winter. I'm going to give everything a nice soak tonight.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Did a little cleaning up around the yard and Sprayed Prodiamine, Talstar P, ImidaPro 2SC and the rest of the NeXT D-Thatch that I had. I learned that I need to pick up my pace a little with the new nozzles I was using. I was going for a stroll instead of regular walk.


----------



## nickmg

Picked up Grub ex on home depot clearance for $4 and put it down, now its raining.


----------



## TulsaFan

Sprayed Prodiamine at quarter annual rate this morning for the first time ever. Going to water in tomorrow morning.

Lesson learned: Do not ignore members wanting to do a split on Prodiamine. I bought five pounds of it and with my yard size...I have enough for 41 years.


----------



## raldridge2315

TulsaFan said:


> Sprayed Prodiamine at quarter annual rate this morning for the first time ever. Going to water in tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lesson learned: Do not ignore members wanting to do a split on Prodiamine. I bought five pounds of it and with my yard size...I have enough for 41 years.


I was walking around Lowe's yesterday. I noticed a bag of prodiamine plus fertilizer for $30. That's one application for $30. That five pound jug can be had for about $60. Let's say that after ten years, you have half of that jug left. Toss it and buy new. How much money did you save? I'm thinking a lot.


----------



## Movingshrub

Added a blow out connection and did a preventative repair of a shoddy glue joint on my irrigation supply line.


----------



## Fishnugget

TulsaFan said:


> Sprayed Prodiamine at quarter annual rate this morning for the first time ever. Going to water in tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lesson learned: Do not ignore members wanting to do a split on Prodiamine. I bought five pounds of it and with my yard size...I have enough for 41 years.


Everybody talks about buying too much prodiamine (I did the same) for their size lawn and it lasting 30+ years. However, I read it has a shelf life of 3 years. So after 3 years that means its no bueno :sad:

Or am I missing something?

I already gave some to my brother in law, Dad, and will soon give to two of my neighbors.


----------



## J_nick

Spot sprayed some 2, 4D on some broadleafs.


----------



## Ware

For anyone that has way too much Prodiamine, feel free to start a thread in the Equipment Exchange subforum to donate or share the cost.


----------



## J_nick

@Fishnugget I've never researched the shelf life of Prodiamine. Being in granule form I would think the shelf life would be more than 3 years but like I said I haven't researched it. Liquids on the other hand have a shorter shelf life as they tend to separate and temperatures have a greater effect on them


----------



## Fishnugget

J_nick said:


> @Fishnugget I've never researched the shelf life of Prodiamine. Being in granule form I would think the shelf life would be more than 3 years but like I said I haven't researched it. Liquids on the other hand have a shorter shelf life as they tend to separate and temperatures have a greater effect on them


Thanks for the info J_nick

Here is what that "Do your own" website has to say about the shelf life of Prodiamine in granular form:

https://www.domyown.com/what-is-the-shelf-life-of-prodiamine-65-wdg-qa-19195.html

Based off of that, the granular form is only good for 3 years. :|


----------



## Redtenchu

I drove to Alma AR today, then scalped the front and double cut the back of @Ware's lawn with the Swardman.

I must say, the Swardman is an impressive little mower. More to come on that in the Swardman thread.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Fishnugget said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Fishnugget I've never researched the shelf life of Prodiamine. Being in granule form I would think the shelf life would be more than 3 years but like I said I haven't researched it. Liquids on the other hand have a shorter shelf life as they tend to separate and temperatures have a greater effect on them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info J_nick
> 
> Here is what that "Do your own" website has to say about the shelf life of Prodiamine in granular form:
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/what-is-the-shelf-life-of-prodiamine-65-wdg-qa-19195.html
> 
> Based off of that, the granular form is only good for 3 years. :|
Click to expand...

Well mine is WAY over 3 years old  Probably double that :lol:


----------



## Fishnugget

MQ, is it still effective? As in still preventing weeds? I would imagine if its air sealed, out of sunlight, and in room temperature it will have a longer shelf life.

Interested in your results because I am slowly giving mine away. Maybe I will hold on to more for myself


----------



## Fishnugget

I sprayed Prodiamine to my back yard today btw. I now have peace of mind.


----------



## Topcat

Buried 50' of irrigation tube for a new zone I am adding for my beds. Still need to tie it into the system.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Fishnugget said:


> MQ, is it still effective? As in still preventing weeds? I would imagine if its air sealed, out of sunlight, and in room temperature it will have a longer shelf life.
> 
> Interested in your results because I am slowly giving mine away. Maybe I will hold on to more for myself


That's a good question, I still do get weeds but that is usually along the sides of my lawn that butt up to the neighbors weed farms so I would expect the weed pressure to be higher in those spots. Honestly it's not something I gave a lot of thought too as I assumed that since it was a WDG it would keep infinitely as long as it didn't get wet. I might need to call the MFG just to make sure of the shelf life. I have kept it sealed and out of sunlight and in the garage for all it's life . I have to admit that I've been pretty lazy with my Prodiamine applications over the years but I never had really bad weed issues so it's not something I worried too much about. I just put out an application yesterday so we will see how it goes this year. It's definitely something you've opened my eyes to :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just checked and my Prodiamine is 6 years old!


----------



## FRD135i

Power washed my Nieghbor's sidewalk to get the mold and mildew off, he is 76. Don't want him slipping on that stuff.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

scalped about 6000 sqft bermuda which filled 25 33-gallon bags. 7 hours of work, by myself, with a 22" rotary.


----------



## Fishnugget

Cut my front yard for the first time on newly laid sod. 🙂


----------



## Fishnugget

Mightyquinn said:


> I just checked and my Prodiamine is 6 years old!


Dang, well if it still works then that says something. Im interested in what the mfg tells you. We should probably start a thread on selling Pridiamine ziplock baggies 😆


----------



## Flynt2799

Scalped and dethatched the front and back yard. First time doing either so we will see how this turns out!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> For anyone that has way too much Prodiamine, feel free to start a thread in the Equipment Exchange subforum to donate or share the cost.


Funny thing, I took your suggestion, and made a post, then realized that @monty made one last year that was kinda old, but hadn't had any activity. Can you pin it? It's in the Equipment Exchange subforum. I've still got some that I'll donate.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just got off the phone with Quail-Pro inquiring about the shelf life of their products and she said that ALL their products DO NOT have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. I made sure to ask if this was ALL of them and she confirmed. This is good to know about the PGR also!!!


----------



## raldridge2315

Mightyquinn said:


> I just got off the phone with Quail-Pro inquiring about the shelf life of their products and she said that ALL their products DO NOT have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. I made sure to ask if this was ALL of them and she confirmed. This is good to know about the PGR also!!!


That is good news. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fishnugget

Mightyquinn said:


> I just got off the phone with Quail-Pro inquiring about the shelf life of their products and she said that ALL their products DO NOT have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. I made sure to ask if this was ALL of them and she confirmed. This is good to know about the PGR also!!!


Yes, that is great news to hear. I better be more stingy with it then


----------



## Adrian82

Ware said:


> For anyone that has way too much Prodiamine, feel free to start a thread in the Equipment Exchange subforum to donate or share the cost.


Will to purchase or someone to share in the Atl area.


----------



## TulsaFan

I cut back two of my ornamental grasses with the Landscape Blade. After reading someones tip of using a couple zip ties to bunch the grass together, it made quick work of the cleanup. A big thanks to whoever posted that tip! My wife appreciated her lack of involvement.

I forgot...I also put down two lbs. of Sweeny's Mole Repellent with the hand spreader. Of course, I applied two lbs. to my neighbor's yard...He needs 200 lbs.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cleaned up my hell strip with the blower. Made it down to the 3rd lowest level on the TruCut. It needs some leveling for sure. Also fixed a Echo gas blower a neighbor gave me for free because the shop told him it would be atleast 60 for a diagnosis. Finally did some trading of my older BR600s that were broken and I wasn't going to put the time in them. Happy to get some more space in my garage.

Here's a pic of the Durham Bulls park as they pull the growth sheets off the latitude Bermuda. Outfield is 419. Pretty noticable difference.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...Here's a pic of the Durham Bulls park as they pull the growth sheets off the latitude Bermuda. Outfield is 419. Pretty noticable difference.


If I was choosing new sod for my lawn today, I think it would be Lat 36.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware It looks like really nice stuff. They also replace all of the heavy wear spots with the latitude.


----------



## gijoe4500

Adjusted the McLane, and cut the zoysia. Thinking of going down a notch for a slightly shorter scalp


----------



## raldridge2315

Yesterday I put the Vanhaus across the front yard at ground level and brought up mountains of thatch. Raked it off. I need to cut (scalp) again and then use the rotary to vacuum it up. It rained early this morning so that will have to wait. I measured the soil temperature at several places throughout the yard. Consistently at 62 degrees.


----------



## mrigney

Dethatched the front yard (emerald zoysia). Did three passes; perpendicular and diagonal. Got about 6 bags of material from a little less than 3k square feet. Yard looks a little naked now to me, but it'll be good in the long run. First time I've dethatched anything. I suspect first time this yard has been dethatched in decades.


----------



## Ware

I defeated the safety devices on my propane patio heater. It wouldn't stay lit, so I narrowed it down to either a bad thermocouple (most likely) or a faulty tilt switch (which are also known to flake out) - then bypassed both. :bandit:

It is never left on and unattended, so I'm not terribly worried about my safety.


----------



## trc

Zoysia is 65÷ green and recovering nicely from the mid Feb scalp despite cool temps lately. With warmer temps on the horizon I started the GCF experiment at 6oz/k of RGS and 9oz/k of Air8 with an air induction nozzle. Noticed a new set of mole tunnels while spraying so laid four scissor traps out.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Took my brother in law lawn mower and mowed the field of dreams (weeds) the future renovation area. Lots of clover and tttf I even striped the clover salad


----------



## gijoe4500

Not today, but yesterday. Raked up 99% of the live oak leaves all over the yard and got them all picked up and binned. Two hours later, we got a hard rain which knocked more leaves out of the tree, so it looks like I never even raked.

I need a badass leaf blower, so I can just get all the leaves off the tree right now.


----------



## SGrabs33

Watched some work going on @ the Durham Bulls stadium again.

Using the air turbine to blow clippings. This would come in real handy during the spring scalp.



Using a good old push spreader for an outfield granular application.


----------



## SGrabs33

Got some green popping up again. Hope the possible snow on Wednesday doesn't slow it down too much.


----------



## Adrian82

I get aqua-based thatch removal during heavy rains. I hate the raking in the clumps. For general maintenance, should I just rake in the clumps or bag clippings during the growing season. The pic is from an area that I didn't dethatch yet.


----------



## gijoe4500

@Adrian82 Shop Vac? LOL


----------



## w0lfe

I started adding compost on my lawn to help level out some of the spots, especially after the irrigation system install, as well as adding some good nutrients to the soil. So far have gotten 2 yards of compost, and will have to get a few more.


----------



## SGrabs33

Adrian82 said:


> I get aqua-based thatch removal during heavy rains. I hate the raking in the clumps. For general maintenance, should I just rake in the clumps or bag clippings during the growing season. The pic is from an area that I didn't dethatch yet.


Unfortunatley that's a familiar site here during our March/April showers. I'd get rid of them ASAP as they will hinder the grass growing underneath. I go over mine with a leaf rake to spread everything back out. Ideally I'd remove all of the clippings but I haven't thought of an efficient way to do that. @gijoe4500 Not a bad idea, but would be messy with it still being wet.

Here's mine. Sorry bad pic through window.


----------



## gijoe4500

@SGrabs33 Shop-Vacs are made to handle wet stuff. I've used mine to straight up vacuum water before. Give it a shot. What could it hurt?


----------



## SGrabs33

gijoe4500 said:


> @SGrabs33 Shop-Vacs are made to handle wet stuff. I've used mine to straight up vacuum water before. Give it a shot. What could it hurt?


True. I guess the main difference is 5 minutes with a rake or 30 minutes with a shop vac. Also much more convenient to rake it out and not drag the shop vac in the backyard. It would def work well though I agree.


----------



## Adrian82

SGrabs33 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SGrabs33 Shop-Vacs are made to handle wet stuff. I've used mine to straight up vacuum water before. Give it a shot. What could it hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> True. I guess the main difference is 5 minutes with a rake or 30 minutes with a shop vac. Also much more convenient to rake it out and not drag the shop vac in the backyard. It would def work well though I agree.
Click to expand...

I will just let it dry and then use my rotary to get it up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Scalped a few times, got it down to 0.25 bench HOC. More details  here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Set my groomer very low and went over the lawn a few more times.


----------



## raldridge2315

Took the Vanhaus out for it's second outing this season. I went perpendicular to last weeks passes. We've had so much rain, I had to wait a week for it to dry out enough to work. It was set at ground level. Ran the rotary over it after raking up the debree. I need to get the tru-cut out tomorrow and re-cut at .5 and then decide if I can go down to .375 or not.

Here is the result.





Here is where I had the two oak trees removed last April. I intend to plug these areas with plugs from behind my shed in late April/early May.



Here is a close up of the grass. I definitely need to recut after the Vanhaus kicked it up.



And here is the result of today's session. Again, this is from the second dethatch. It really needed it. I will need to borrow one of the neighbor's bins tomorrow.


----------



## Ware

I was off work and spent most of the day @Movingshrubs and planting some new ones.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> I was off work and spent most of the day @Movingshrubs and planting some new ones.


Sounds legit to me. Make sure to fertilize with whiskey to ensure good establishment.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was off work and spent most of the day @Movingshrubs and planting some new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds legit to me. Make sure to fertilize with whiskey to ensure good establishment.
Click to expand...

Won't they grow up crooked? :wacko:


----------



## cnet24

raldridge2315 said:


> Took the Vanhaus out for it's second outing this season. I went perpendicular to last weeks passes. We've had so much rain, I had to wait a week for it to dry out enough to work. It was set at ground level. Ran the rotary over it after raking up the debree. I need to get the tru-cut out tomorrow and re-cut at .5 and then decide if I can go down to .375 or not.
> 
> Here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I had the two oak trees removed last April. I intend to plug these areas with plugs from behind my shed in late April/early May.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the grass. I definitely need to recut after the Vanhaus kicked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the result of today's session. Again, this is from the second dethatch. It really needed it. I will need to borrow one of the neighbor's bins tomorrow.


Tell me more about backfilling the areas where the two oak trees were removed? Straight sand/mixture of compost?


----------



## raldridge2315

cnet24 said:


> Tell me more about backfilling the areas where the two oak trees were removed? Straight sand/mixture of compost?


The backfill material is what was in the holes to start with. After the stumps were ground out, there were piles of dirt mixed with wood chips. Between the two trees, there was about six yards. The holes were about eighteen inches to two feet deep and you can see from the photos how big they were. I let it set for several weeks and then began removing the piles down to ground level and stored it at the back of my property. Since I let it settle on it's own at the start, rain washed the dirt down while exposing the wood chips and that' was a lot of what I was removing. As settling continued to occur, I added more dirt. I was as selective as I could be about not adding any more wood chips. I was adding about one to two inches of dirt at a time so I could rake out any chips that I saw. So the backfill is dirt with some wood chips. I know, and @Movingshrub is right, that the wood will take forever and twelve days to rot, but that's ok with me. They are down in the holes and not a problem - right now (I'm 71 years old, so it may never be my problem). I will need to apply sand in future years as it continues to settle, but it is really firm now.. It's a long process, but as I said in your post. It will take many years for the soil to compact back to the density that it was undisturbed. I had some other smaller trees removed in about 2001 and just within the past couple of years can I say that the area where they were has leveled out. I also have lost count of the times that I added leveling sand. Of course there are much faster and more costly ways of doing this - hauling all of the fill away and bringing in fresh dirt. I'm retired, time I have, money I don't.


----------



## cnet24

raldridge2315 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about backfilling the areas where the two oak trees were removed? Straight sand/mixture of compost?
> 
> 
> 
> The backfill material is what was in the holes to start with. After the stumps were ground out, there were piles of dirt mixed with wood chips. Between the two trees, there was about six yards. The holes were about eighteen inches to two feet deep and you can see from the photos how big they were. I let it set for several weeks and then began removing the piles down to ground level and stored it at the back of my property. Since I let it settle on it's own at the start, rain washed the dirt down while exposing the wood chips and that' was a lot of what I was removing. As settling continued to occur, I added more dirt. I was as selective as I could be about not adding any more wood chips. I was adding about one to two inches of dirt at a time so I could rake out any chips that I saw. So the backfill is dirt with some wood chips. I know, and @Movingshrub is right, that the wood will take forever and twelve days to rot, but that's ok with me. They are down in the holes and not a problem - right now (I'm 71 years old, so it may never be my problem). I will need to apply sand in future years as it continues to settle, but it is really firm now.. It's a long process, but as I said in your post. It will take many years for the soil to compact back to the density that it was undisturbed. I had some other smaller trees removed in about 2001 and just within the past couple of years can I say that the area where they were has leveled out. I also have lost count of the times that I added leveling sand. Of course there are much faster and more costly ways of doing this - hauling all of the fill away and bringing in fresh dirt. I'm retired, time I have, money I don't.
Click to expand...

I'm starting to re-think my plan of removing this tree- thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Redtenchu

Got all my gear ready to spray PreE, but realized we had some crazy winds today! Postponed until tomorrow morning...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put down GCF RGS at 6 oz/M, Humic 12 at 1 gal/Acre, Air-8 at 6 oz/M on the front and back. I noticed I have seed heads on some of the grass in the back. Debating on putting down some PGR right now, or waiting another week.


----------



## Fishnugget

Got my TeeJet tips and sprayed with my Chapin backpack sprayer Chelated Iron to my front and backyard. Excited to see if there are any results in the coming days. Also, sprayed some trees and flowers.


----------



## FATC1TY

Thinking about cutting tomorrow.

Realized after I scalped with rotary and then cut down with the reel, that I had lowered the reel to the last or next to last setting on the tru cut.

Blame beer. Blame it vibrating loose.

My yard is thin since I hadn't got the reel till late season, and erosion had some areas looking bare!

However I'm greening up and with it so short for dormant grass the growing stuff looks funny to me now. Guess I can set it and cut till something comes off in next 4 weeks.


----------



## DJLCN

Ordered an new reel, bedknife, bearings, seals, etc. after wrecking my GM1600 yesterday. Still not sure what I hit or if I hit anything at all. Actually thinking the reel to bedknife contact may have been a little tight and the friction caused the metal to heat and expand thus wrecking the leading edge of the reel.


----------



## mrigney

Going out of town this week for work, so went ahead and put the back at 11/16". Ok, I'll be honest...it didn't need to be cut...I just wanted to get out there and do something. There is a little green here and there, son expecting it to really start taking off over the next few weeks.


----------



## MasterMech

DJLCN said:


> Ordered an new reel, bedknife, bearings, seals, etc. after wrecking my GM1600 yesterday. Still not sure what I hit or if I hit anything at all. Actually thinking the reel to bedknife contact may have been a little tight and the friction caused the metal to heat and expand thus wrecking the leading edge of the reel.


Ouch!


----------



## Spammage

DJLCN said:


> Ordered an new reel, bedknife, bearings, seals, etc. after wrecking my GM1600 yesterday. Still not sure what I hit or if I hit anything at all. Actually thinking the reel to bedknife contact may have been a little tight and the friction caused the metal to heat and expand thus wrecking the leading edge of the reel.


That sucks! Does look like an impact with something, the end of the blade is deflected upward.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered an new reel, bedknife, bearings, seals, etc. after wrecking my GM1600 yesterday. Still not sure what I hit or if I hit anything at all. Actually thinking the reel to bedknife contact may have been a little tight and the friction caused the metal to heat and expand thus wrecking the leading edge of the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks! Does look like an impact with something, the end of the blade is deflected upward.
Click to expand...

I agree, it looks like you may have clipped the edge of some concrete.


----------



## SGrabs33

@raldridge2315 @ what notch on the TruCut do you consider 1/2 in?


----------



## Spammage

@SGrabs33 On mine, the third lowest setting is right at 1/2 inch. However, with the different ways to set the controls up, differences in bedknife thickness (1/4" between worn and new), etc, I don't think there is a way to establish what notch provides a certain cut height.


----------



## raldridge2315

SGrabs33 said:


> @raldridge2315 @ what notch on the TruCut do you consider 1/2 in?


On mine, it's one up from the bottom.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I finished transplanting some azaleas and other shrubs to make room for the hydrangeas my wife wants. Going to transplant all my front yard shrubs to a new area in the back tomorrow.


----------



## fp_911

Did a scalp at about 0.25" today.

My plan was to go over it and then come back again and scoop of the debris. Unfortunately it started raining on me so you see an ocean of mulching sitting on top of my scalped lawn.

I had already mowed at 0.50" about two weeks ago and with the cold weather the grass hadn't really grown. But just with that little bit of growth my mower kept stalling every few feet. Crazy how tough this grass is. Eventually got it done though although I posted in the equipment thread that I must have busted something as my blade won't engage without stalling the Toro anymore.

Neighbors probably thought I was nuts to wreck my lawn this way and to top it off do it on a day it is pouring! But I had to get it done since I won't be able to touch it at least for two weeks again.


----------



## raldridge2315

I used the Vonhaus like a rototiller to cut down some high spots around where the oak trees were removed last year. Had to use an ax and grubbing hoe on some sallow roots that remain. I'm getting closer to being ready to plug those areas. They are predicting five plus inches of rain this next week so work will end temporarily, I need it to settle those areas again.


----------



## mrigney

Did a lot of work getting ready for the vegetable garden. Had the area covered with a silage tarp most of the winter to attempt to cut down on weed pressure this summer (creating a "stale" seed bed). Pulled that off and prepped three of my beds. Have two more to go.



Pruned a couple of blackberry vines. We have some in a back corner of our property that remains largely forgotten (it's in a little nook behind the garden), Decided I'd try to actually get some berries this year.

Also did some weeding in a few spots around the yard. Ongoing, multi-year project for me. Down two fencelines, we have a variety of bulbs, edible plants, asparagus, bushes, fruit trees, etc. So do whatever I can not to spray them. The weed pressure is extremely high. I'm about ready to just put down a weed barrier/black fabric to try to relieve some pressure for a season. Biggest weeds are violet (the bane of my existence), wild geranium, and henbit.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

mrigney said:


> The weed pressure is extremely high. I'm about ready to just put down a weed barrier/black fabric to try to relieve some pressure for a season. Biggest weeds are violet (the bane of my existence), wild geranium, and henbit.


Try using some cardboard as a weed barrier. Cheaper, and will break down over time. I watch Jim Putnam who has an excellent YouTube channel. Check out this video he made on this subject.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

With warmer temperatures and rain in the forecast, and a Phone a Friend, I decided to put down some 28-0-3 and feed the lawn. I calculated that it was just over 1# of N for both the front and the back yard. It seems that the PreM application that I did in Feb is doing well, as I don't have nearly as many weeds popping up as I was seeing, but with the warmer temperatures, that will be the true test since this is really the first year I've taken lawn care seriously. I mean, like spending hours learning about products and methods of lawn care. We need help. :wacko:


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed mine at 1/2" and bagged it, then threw down some left over Scott's +2 weed control for some spring weeds that popped up. I don't think I applied my prodamine heavy enough cause a ton of little weeds popped up recently.

Going to scalp at 1/4" next week and re apply prodamine then. Was 88* today and grass is growing fast!


----------



## Movingshrub

Sprayed broadleaf weeds popping up along the property line and used the rest of my mixture to spray my neighbors front yard; My neighbor's words - "you can do whatever you want to my yard. You clearly know what you are doing."


----------



## g-man

Txmx583 said:


> I don't think I applied my prodamine heavy enough cause a ton of little weeds popped up recently.


What little weeds? Spring prodiamine will not help with winter annuals (weeds that germinated in the winter).

What was for rate of prodiamine application?


----------



## Pharmower

I received dirty looks from the garbage man after bringing 15 bags of clippings to him. :? At least I Finally got my scalping done!


----------



## Redtenchu

Pharmower said:


> I received dirty looks from the garbage man after bringing 15 bags of clippings to him. :? At least I Finally got my scalping done!


😂🤣😂


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Yesterday I did my least favorite of all lawn tasks...replaced a broken sprinkler line on my irrigation system...I did my typical broke it worse than I started with but all in all it's working for now so at this time it's a win!

Now I'm just watching grass grow...and turn green...not sure which is slower at this point...


----------



## Flynt2799

Finished up the scalping. Got a little dusty today!


----------



## DJLCN

Mowed the rotary lawn as low as the Bad Boy would go, somewhere around 1.25". With the GM1600 temporarily out of commission, I got the California Trimmer out and clipped over the reel lawn at 5/8". Sure is nice to have a backup mower. I then got started disassembling the GM1600 to get ready for the new reel and bedknife that should arrive Tuesday. I must be living right, because it came apart without issue.


----------



## Killbuzz

The Jacobsen is out of action until I get the reel sharpened. In the mean time I'll be using my Allett. I'm at the point where I'm mowing twice a week. I'm happy that it's growing as quick as it is so I can get this year's leveling out of the way while it's still cool.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> The Jacobsen is out of action until I get the reel sharpened. In the mean time I'll be using my Allett. I'm at the point where I'm mowing twice a week. I'm happy that it's growing as quick as it is so I can get this year's leveling out of the way while it's still cool.


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY

Man, I'm starting to worry about my backyard this year. Been colder and warm. Tons of shade and tons and tons of rain.

I scalped on lowest setting with tru cut on accident and had to continue with it. Yard looks like patchy mud with some green sprouts!!


----------



## J_nick

@Killbuzz Looking great :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Yesterday I did my least favorite of all lawn tasks...replaced a broken sprinkler line on my irrigation system...I did my typical broke it worse than I started with but all in all it's working for now so at this time it's a win!
> 
> Now I'm just watching grass grow...and turn green...not sure which is slower at this point...


Did a similar thing Saturday. Took the lawn down as low as my Tru-Bilt goes then went to install new heads for my rose bushes and tree. Broke the line twice looking for it which turned a morning project into a full day swinging a pick axe and 3 HD trips. At least I had some helpers.

If you ever think your in shape go swing a pick axe for 10 minutes. You'll change your mind.


----------



## thegardentool

I've been MIA since last year and didn't do anything to take care of the yard over the Fall and Winter.  I did scalp it down over the weekend to just the 1.75" preset on the Honda rotary and got around to doing some Scott's crabgrass preemergent with fertilizer in it as well. Already had some crabgrass growing that I hand pulled some up so hopefully it at least helps to slow it down some. Hoping by this summer to get around to getting the Toro GM completely ready and going the way of proper liquid weed control. Just been busy to getting around to doing things. 

Good news though after a bit more than a day of rain after the scalping I see some Bermuda starting to green up.


----------



## Rickk567

Watched 1.5"+ of rainfall...


----------



## Ware

Rickk567 said:


> Watched 1.5"+ of rainfall...


Same here. My weather station has recorded 2.24" so far today.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> Rickk567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched 1.5"+ of rainfall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. My weather station has recorded 2.24" so far today.
Click to expand...

We live close enough that when I see youre able to mow I'll mow. :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I could literally see the grass growing today with all this rain. I've probably had a +25% green up in the past 36 hours.


----------



## SGrabs33

Jealous of all the green I see on this thread. I'm starting to see more and more of mine peak through but it's nothing that you can see well via a pic, yet.

No yard work today. But did have a little garage work to do!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Jealous of all the green I see on this thread. I'm starting to see more and more of mine peak through but it's nothing that you can see well via a pic, yet.
> 
> No yard work today. But did have a little garage work to do!


Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got the chance to walk my yard with my Extension Agent. We talked shop for a while, and we poked around the yard, looked at some weeds, and he got to try out my ProPlugger. Noticed I had some significant green up and growth from the fert I put down a few days ago. It'll be time to mow again in a few days.


----------



## NateClark

Woke up and it was raining lightly - applied milorganite mixed with miracle gro and as soon as I stopped it started raining torrentially. Hopefully in a week's time all the Bermuda will have greened up (planted annual ryegrass over the winter and it pushed out the Bermuda a bit).


----------



## Redtenchu

Killbuzz said:


> The Jacobsen is out of action until I get the reel sharpened. In the mean time I'll be using my Allett. I'm at the point where I'm mowing twice a week. I'm happy that it's growing as quick as it is so I can get this year's leveling out of the way while it's still cool.


Fantastic! You should start a lawn journal so you qualify for LOTM.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a snip @0.33


----------



## cnet24

Gave the lawn the first official cut of 2018 with my Tru Cut for the first time. Only cut the front which is around 30-40% green up. Back yard has been scalped already, but no signs of growth. Usually a few weeks behind the front.

It being my first season mowing low, I've decided to maintain the yard at 1" as I learn my new mow and spray schedule.

Also- reel mowers are the "reel" deal. This was my first cut with my reel and not my rotary, and man- what a difference. The best way to describe it is a "cleaner" cut.


----------



## SGrabs33

cnet24 said:


> Also- reel mowers are the "reel" deal. This was my first cut with my reel and not my rotary, and man- what a difference. The best way to describe it is a "cleaner" cut.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

cnet24 said:


> Gave the lawn the first official cut of 2018 with my Tru Cut for the first time. Only cut the front which is around 30-40% green up. Back yard has been scalped already, but no signs of growth. Usually a few weeks behind the front.
> 
> It being my first season mowing low, I've decided to maintain the yard at 1" as I learn my new mow and spray schedule.
> 
> Also- reel mowers are the "reel" deal. This was my first cut with my reel and not my rotary, and man- what a difference. The best way to describe it is a "cleaner" cut.


Once you go reel low, you really know. #reellowbermuda

I hand pulled about 25 gallons of poa that was green in the left side of the front yard. Going to pull some more on the right side tomorrow, I don't have as much there. I pulled 1 mature crabgrass plant on the fence line that really surprised me that it was that large. Didn't see any others while I was out in the yard.


----------



## J_nick

Nothing on the lawn just went over the equipment.

Set HOC on the verticutter to just above concrete level, probably around + 1/16". Made sure the rotary was ready to go. I planed to set HOC on the 220B at 3/8" but I got sidetracked.

I received a .002" feeler gauge in the mail today so I needed to play with the triplex some. Set all cutting units to .002" of clearance between reel and bed knife. I tried eyeballing it when I first got it and felt like trying to run my head through a concrete wall, it went much smoother this time with the correct tool. I was going to backlap them but it was getting late so I'll get to that probably this weekend.

Anyways, I plan to start my scalp tomorrow after work.


----------



## ahartzell

First cut of the season @ 0.625"


----------



## wartee

Cut the back yard for the first time with my rebuilt 220A - not bad but it will look a lot better in a couple months. 


Then I sharpened the C25. The reel didn't take much grinding but the bedknife took a while.



All in all a pretty productive day!


----------



## SGrabs33

wartee said:


> Cut the back yard for the first time with my rebuilt 220A - not bad but it will look a lot better in a couple months.
> 
> 
> Then I sharpened the C25. The reel didn't take much grinding but the bedknife took a while.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a pretty productive day!


You do the sharpening yourself?


----------



## wartee

SGrabs33 said:


> You do the sharpening yourself?


I sure do! I had a business sharpening reels for several years, now I only do my own.


----------



## SGrabs33

wartee said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do the sharpening yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do! I had a business sharpening reels for several years, now I only do my own.
Click to expand...

Cool. Just looked at your equipment list  :shock:


----------



## J_nick

Scalped, I'll update my tread later


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> wartee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the back yard for the first time with my rebuilt 220A - not bad but it will look a lot better in a couple months.
> 
> 
> Then I sharpened the C25. The reel didn't take much grinding but the bedknife took a while.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a pretty productive day!
> 
> 
> 
> You do the sharpening yourself?
Click to expand...

I was about to ask the same thing. I'm coming up with squat for places around here that service consumer reel mower owners.


----------



## Ral1121

I finally had time to rake my grass clippings that collected after the all the rain I have gotten and suck them up with the rotary. I then cut both the front and back after a freshly backlapping the McLane. Front is coming along slowly but looking better as well as the back. Front cut at 3/4 and back at 7/8.
Front


Back


Back is still pretty rough in areas. Need the grass to grow in and fill. The brown areas are where my dog wore it thin while dormant.


----------



## Brodgers88

Colonel K0rn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wartee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the back yard for the first time with my rebuilt 220A - not bad but it will look a lot better in a couple months.
> 
> 
> Then I sharpened the C25. The reel didn't take much grinding but the bedknife took a while.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a pretty productive day!
> 
> 
> 
> You do the sharpening yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to ask the same thing. I'm coming up with squat for places around here that service consumer reel mower owners.
Click to expand...

I feel your pain CK! In the midlands of SC there is not really any place that grinds reels(not that I know of anyway but I'm always trying to find someone local to me lol). I had success finding someone to do mine by calling around to a whole bunch of mower shops until I finally got referred to a turf equipment technician guy that does it on the side at his house. Just thought I'd share how I was able to find someone to grind mine.


----------



## ahartzell

After paying someone else to mow the back yard and doing ZERO weed control (I know I'm bad), I've decided I'm going to take over. It's not anywhere near in the condition where I'd even take my GM back there so I broke down and bought a Honda.

This model's lowest setting is 0.75" - I tried that setting to scalp and hit dirt a lot (not level at all and lots of holes, etc.) so I had to go up one notch (~1.125")


----------



## tnlynch81

Mowed, and put down the first fertilizer app of the year. Did a little over 1lb N combined with AMS, and Milo. Also spread some Humate for the first time.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Took down the dilapidated play house and set it on fire.


----------



## balistek

Bought a 24v Chapin backpack sprayer. Put down an app of sedgehammer over bad areas. Followed up with a med rate blanket app of Celsius. That backpack sprayer at 159+tax was more than I wanted to spend , but man is it awesome. Super fast, more even coverage, and zero fatigue after I completed the applications. Best purchase yet


----------



## Ware

balistek said:


> Bought a 24v Chapin backpack sprayer. Put down an app of sedgehammer over bad areas. Followed up with a med rate blanket app of Celsius. That backpack sprayer at 159+tax was more than I wanted to spend , but man is it awesome. Super fast, more even coverage, and zero fatigue after I completed the applications. Best purchase yet


Congrats! It would be difficult for me to ever go back to a manual pump. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

I've been wondering about the price of the 24v. I would like to have one and my birthday is just around the corner


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> I've been wondering about the price of the 24v. I would like to have one and my birthday is just around the corner


And then Father's Day is not too far behind. Double up time!



balistek said:


> Bought a 24v Chapin backpack sprayer. Put down an app of sedgehammer over bad areas. Followed up with a med rate blanket app of Celsius. That backpack sprayer at 159+tax was more than I wanted to spend , but man is it awesome. Super fast, more even coverage, and zero fatigue after I completed the applications. Best purchase yet


I felt like I had entered a one-arm pushup contest the first day that I tried a pump backpack sprayer and did my whole yard. I returned it the next day. Battery power is the way to go.


----------



## balistek

I didn't even know they had a 24v. I've only seen the 20v. Guess extra power isn't a bad thing. I just hope the sledgehammer does well. I cut 2 days ago then applied. I've been cutting low and often. Hope the weeds are large enough to get the product. I will let the grass go longer prior to the next cut.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I am trying this formula this year for spot treating nutsedge. I've had a few pop up this year and this seems to obliterate them. Will update later in the year and see how effective it truly is. 
https://youtu.be/NTa_P6FrcEE


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> I am trying this formula this year for spot treating nutsedge. I've had a few pop up this year and this seems to obliterate them. Will update later in the year and see how effective it truly is.


 :rofl:


----------



## Rickk567

Mowed on Friday so today...Tackled a different grass - Pampas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Not my lawn, but the City of Savannah's. My daughter had never been to Forsyth Park, so she brought her friend along, and we all 3 brought our dogs. My wife and son wanted to go to another place, so we had 5 humans, and 3 canines in the van. That was fun.  My dog and I enjoyed a lot of nice walking, some lying in the sun, and people/dog watching on the Zoysia underneath a few massive Live Oak trees. We saw guys walking on low-ropes between trees, and I wished I had brought a hammock. It was a lovely visit to the park.







Afterwards, I wanted to show my daughter a local church that has a disc golf course, a walking track and lots of open fields for the dogs to run. Of course my dog wanted to run free and was running non-stop when I let her off-leash, and she was zigging and zagging, and the other dogs were following suit. What I didn't expect (and see) was the geese that were swimming near the edge of the lake. All 3 dogs went into the water after the geese. :lol: We had a few towels in the van, so we dried them off, then headed over to our local dog place that has a dog washing room. Went from smelling like wet dog to smelling like strawberries and apples. She needed a bath anyway. Today was a great day, even though I was thinking about needing to cut some more grass I missed yesterday.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow that's a good looking dog you got there @Colonel K0rn :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub

@Bunnysarefat , what led you to mix image and sledgehammer versus just using one and/or the other? I hadn't heard of them having a synergistic effect.


----------



## Movingshrub

Brought the sprinkler system out of moth ball status.

I spent some time making sure everything worked, still aimed the correct direction,'and then worked on raising several rotors that had settled to an unacceptable level below grade.

Also, the grass is still working on coming out of dormancy. The area I would have expected to be last, due to near by trees, is the first to green up; shows what I know.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

@Movingshrub im not pretending this is some great scientific theory. It's mainly just a carrier to dissolve the sedgehammer. I don't think more DMSO would be particularly more effective so I used Image which is an underrated herbicide IMO. Image doesn't do as well for sedge as other herbicides but it is labeled for a few stubborn weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Bunnysarefat I have image and use it primarily for wild onion and wild garlic. I know it also has impact on sedges and a weak impact on poa.


----------



## ahartzell

It's a rainy day here (and it doesn't look like it will stop until late this week). My wife asked me to vacuum the carpet and immediately regretted it :lol:


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> It's a rainy day here (and it doesn't look like it will stop until late this week). My wife asked me to vacuum the carpet and immediately regretted it :lol:


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rainy day here (and it doesn't look like it will stop until late this week). My wife asked me to vacuum the carpet and immediately regretted it :lol:
Click to expand...

 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tellycoleman

That is so funny. @ahartzell


----------



## Spammage

I love it, but the wife rolled her eyes. :lol:


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rainy day here (and it doesn't look like it will stop until late this week). My wife asked me to vacuum the carpet and immediately regretted it :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't know if it's smooth enough.. you better throw some sand on it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tell her you're going to need to adjust the HOC on that vacuum :rofl:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yesterday I mowed the lawn @.350" and trimmed some bushes. Today I planted some new flowers around the tree in the front. I also sprayed my first fertilizer app of the year to give the lawn a boost and ran the irrigation to make sure everything was still in working order. Looks like I may need to replace 2 heads and I should be good. It was getting late so I didn't get any after pictures but I hope to get those tomorrow after work. I also need to up date my Journal where I can go into more specifics. The lawn is starting to green up pretty nice with all the warm weather we have been having.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Mowed at 0.75 to get all the tall poa that I couldn't/didn't want to pull any more and removed as much material as I could. I changed the HOC back to 0.625 to cut everything in the front to the same height that I cut the back yard at the day before yesterday. Wife informed me that we have nesting Cardinals (not @kds type) in the loropetalum bush on the South side of the house. They won't lay eggs until May, and the young will be in the nest until June. I guess I'll have to wait to trim that hedge... or not. Muahahha

Incidentally, this is post 1,000 for me.


----------



## Movingshrub

Picked up ten dogs worth of "goodies" from my one dog (definitely was thinking - how much does this 22lb dog eat?!) and sprayed some wild onion with image/imazaquin


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Picked up ten dogs worth of "goodies" from my one dog (definitely was thinking - how much does this 22lb dog eat?!) and sprayed some wild onion with image/imazaquin


I feel your pain. I swear, my daughter's dog has to be half goat. My dog is pretty predictable, as far as frequency, and location. Him, man he's a stealth pooper, hiding 'em like the Easter Bunny.


----------



## PHXCobra

Saturday I mowed, edged, trimmed, and prepped for an experiment with the children. It didn't go so well as we were back in the house by 8:15 but fun was had by all.


----------



## GeneIV

Sunday, I scalped and bagged my front yard with my Toro Recycler at the next to lowest setting which is 1-3/8". Lowest is 1". Plan to complete back yard next 2 days.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Paintbrushed my mystery weed with glyphosate. Aerated the entire yard with 3/4 inch tines. ( I know it's early for it but I had access to it and couldn't let the opportunity go )Wow don't think I will go that big next time . If you mess up and make a turn without pulling out the 3/4 tines out. Jesus!! you just tilled your soil. 
Fitbit says 18,000 steps. Feet are done!!,


----------



## Mightyquinn

Tellycoleman said:


> Paintbrushed my mystery weed with glyphosate. Aerated the entire yard with 3/4 inch tines. ( I know it's early for it but I had access to it and couldn't let the opportunity go )Wow don't think I will go that big next time . If you mess up and make a turn without pulling out the 3/4 tines out. Jesus!! you just tilled your soil.
> Fitbit says 18,000 steps. Feet are done!!,


What did you use to aerate with 3/4" tines? How deep did you go?


----------



## Tellycoleman

Mightyquinn said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paintbrushed my mystery weed with glyphosate. Aerated the entire yard with 3/4 inch tines. ( I know it's early for it but I had access to it and couldn't let the opportunity go )Wow don't think I will go that big next time . If you mess up and make a turn without pulling out the 3/4 tines out. Jesus!! you just tilled your soil.
> Fitbit says 18,000 steps. Feet are done!!,
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use to aerate with 3/4" tines? How deep did you go?
Click to expand...

I used one of these 

I went down 3 inches had to hurry got it done in 1 1/2 hours, Didnt get to do it in 2 directions or get the coverage i wanted.








When you turn with the tines down 


When you turn with the tines down part 2


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> Paintbrushed my mystery weed with glyphosate. Aerated the entire yard with 3/4 inch tines. ( I know it's early for it but I had access to it and couldn't let the opportunity go )Wow don't think I will go that big next time . If you mess up and make a turn without pulling out the 3/4 tines out. Jesus!! you just tilled your soil.
> Fitbit says 18,000 steps. Feet are done!!,


My wife got me a Charge 2 for my birthday, and I've really enjoyed it. I put down 12,412 steps yesterday, and around that many steps in the yard, my ankles start aching. I've got to get a better pair of shoes to wear while working in the yard. I feel your pain with the 18K steps. My record is 19,310.


----------



## Alan

Quick cut the front.










It's ho-hum, nothing as impressive as most here.  but better than most in my neighborhood, so that's ok.


----------



## dsotm

Put down some FAS/PGR and milorganite.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Alan said:


> Quick cut the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ho-hum, nothing as impressive as most here.  but better than most in my neighborhood, so that's ok.


You've got a beautiful house and lawn. Take pride in knowing that your neighbors will have more weeds than you do! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## WBrown999

First post!

Had the lawn aerated today. This is our first house, and the previous owners completely trampled the front yard. Lots of bare spots with highly compacted soil. That, and the oak trees were totally overgrown, casting tons of shade on the lawn, so my Saint Augustine grass was not exactly in a good place.

I have been mowing at 3.75 inches every Friday for the past month. I'm starting to see some nice growth and color now. Going to throwdown some Milorganite after work today before the rain comes. Very open to suggestions!

Also, I am crazy jealous of everyone's Bermuda lawns - I actually prefer Bermuda myself.


----------



## Ware

WBrown999 said:


> First post!


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## WBrown999

Ware said:


> WBrown999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Happy to be here. I never knew I would like lawn are so much. I always _hated_ mowing the yard when I was a kid... I guess it is different when it is your yard instead of your dad's :thumbup: Not to mention, after sitting in an office all day without a window, it is nice to get out and do some manual labor.


----------



## Ware

WBrown999 said:


> ...Not to mention, after sitting in an office all day without a window, it is nice to get out and do some manual labor.


That's me. I tell people I sit behind a computer most of the day, so I come home and take it out on the yard. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gibby

Below are my before/after pictures for last year.

So far this year:
2/25 - Pre Em
3/14 - Celsius w/ MSM
3/28 - Celsius w/ MSM
3/30 - Scalped

Planned:
Replace centipede with something in the front

Front Before


Front After


Back Before


Back After


----------



## SGrabs33

Hell strip before a cut.



Starting to see some green in the yard. Cut with the Reel and sucked up the clippings with the rotary.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Hell strip before a cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see some green in the yard. Cut with the Reel and sucked up the clippings with the rotary.


Do I see some verticutter/dethatcher lines in there?


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware Yep! Used a slit seeder as part of my scalping in late Feb. I will def be using it in the future. I would like to find one to buy but as you know they are pretty enpensive for something I would use a few times a year.


----------



## TC2

Tested the Greenworks dethatcher on a section of centipede. Was gratified to see mostly thatch came out and no loose stolons. I'll see whether it suffers in the next few weeks.

Thatch is a major issue on the front lawn producing visible brown areas. I'm hoping this will decisively address the issue in the future.


----------



## WBrown999

Threw down some Milorganite for the first time yesterday. After a nice rain last night, I was greeted by a very _unique_ smell this morning.

Is it weird that I liked it?


----------



## Spammage

WBrown999 said:


> Is it weird that I liked it?


Not here.


----------



## Alan

WBrown999 said:


> Threw down some Milorganite for the first time yesterday. After a nice rain last night, I was greeted by a very _unique_ smell this morning.
> 
> Is it weird that I liked it?


Don't ask what the ingredients are and we won't tell.


----------



## WBrown999

Alan said:


> WBrown999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw down some Milorganite for the first time yesterday. After a nice rain last night, I was greeted by a very _unique_ smell this morning.
> 
> Is it weird that I liked it?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask what the ingredients are and we won't tell.
Click to expand...

Hey man, shit happens!


----------



## NateClark

Dethatched in 2 directions, mowed on lowest setting with the rotary to vacuum the lawn, and tossed down some scott's starter fertilizer. I've been coaxing my bermuda back to life after accidentally overseeding with ARG instead of PRG for winter- the grass grew like a cancer and I painted it with glyphosate 3 weeks ago, but affected some of the bermuda in the process.

I also added sand to some of the lowest spots in my lawn.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Mowed the neighbors strip of grass and went ahead with did a quick once over of the front. Going to see how reel low fescue hold up to the upcoming Bermuda invasion.



I then went to the point of no return in the back yard and applied my first round of glyphosate to nuke it. Pictures of that will come soon.


----------



## graemegb

First time poster here -

I scalped about a week and a half ago as we had temps in the 70s for a week. Fast forward to today and we have had a freeze warning two days and will again this weekend. The lawn is getting pretty tall at this point, so I'm wondering if I should mow or if it will cause more stress on the grass with the impending freeze.

I also sprayed SumaGreen and spread 2 bags of Milorganite after scalping.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> I would like to find one to buy but as you know they are pretty enpensive for something I would use a few times a year.


There are a couple on FB marketplace in our area, search "seeder"


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to find one to buy but as you know they are pretty enpensive for something I would use a few times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple on FB marketplace in our area, search "seeder"
Click to expand...

Thanks. I check both there and Craigslist a descent amount. I always hope for a "deal" and 1k isn't a "deal" at this point in time. Haha.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to find one to buy but as you know they are pretty enpensive for something I would use a few times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple on FB marketplace in our area, search "seeder"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I check both there and Craigslist a descent amount. I always hope for a "deal" and 1k isn't a "deal" at this point in time. Haha.
Click to expand...

Same here haha. There was a good looking Husquvarna down in Wilmington a couple weeks ago for $600 but didn't want to drive down there.


----------



## Rockinar

Heavy rains last night brought a ton of clippings to the surface. Had to suck them up with the rotary. I'm now paying the price for all that mulch mowing the last couple years. Now that I think about it, I think part of the reason my grass has not grown well is because of all the grass clippings in it. I sucked up 5 trash bags full just today. I sucked up probably another 8 bags earlier this week and there's still a lot more stuck to the ground. I'm bagging for the immediate future.

I think I will endlessly be sucking up clippings this year.


----------



## Movingshrub

Cut up the tree limb that took out my power about 20 hours ago.


----------



## DJLCN

Idle speed only on the newly refurbished GM1600 before heading to Georgia for the 2018 Masters.


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


>


That doesn't look like NWA... :no:

I gave the lawn another cut at about 1/4" after work today. That's lower than I will maintain this year, but I would like to hold this pattern for a couple more weeks if possible.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Put together my Speadermate. Got an email that the lesco is delayed 2 days&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## WBrown999

DJLCN said:


> Idle speed only on the newly refurbished GM1600 before heading to Georgia for the 2018 Masters.


I always though all the manatees went to Vanderbilt, not Georgia 😉


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut again. Green is on the way.

Also did a few practice rounds with the pro plugger. Thinking I'm going to go to town with it along my swale and fill in the holes with sand.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut.


----------



## Gibby

Bought this on the way home from dinner. Lowe's had a sale for 13% off plus 10% off for veteran.

Now I can load up on more milorganite tomorrow and rent an aerator this weekend.


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> ...plus 10% off for veteran.


Thank you for your service. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

Rockinar said:


> Heavy rains last night brought a ton of clippings to the surface. Had to suck them up with the rotary. I'm now paying the price for all that mulch mowing the last couple years. Now that I think about it, I think part of the reason my grass has not grown well is because of all the grass clippings in it. I sucked up 5 trash bags full just today. I sucked up probably another 8 bags earlier this week and there's still a lot more stuck to the ground. I'm bagging for the immediate future.
> 
> I think I will endlessly be sucking up clippings this year.


If you previously mulch mowed with a rotary, then it is going to be bad. Only thing I can say is scalp and power rake.


----------



## Gibby

Greendoc said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy rains last night brought a ton of clippings to the surface. Had to suck them up with the rotary. I'm now paying the price for all that mulch mowing the last couple years. Now that I think about it, I think part of the reason my grass has not grown well is because of all the grass clippings in it. I sucked up 5 trash bags full just today. I sucked up probably another 8 bags earlier this week and there's still a lot more stuck to the ground. I'm bagging for the immediate future.
> 
> I think I will endlessly be sucking up clippings this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you previously mulch mowed with a rotary, then it is going to be bad. Only thing I can say is scalp and power rake.
Click to expand...

So is mulch mowing with a rotary frowned upon here?


----------



## Greendoc

For Bermuda, it is not advised. Centipede is not as troublesome. I absolutely do not want to see Zoysia mulch mowed with a rotary. Even if it is mowed with a bagger and rotary as is commonly done by the lawn ninjas if they are not string trimming the entire lawn, the whole thing turns into a thatch mess in a year.


----------



## WBrown999

Greendoc said:


> For Bermuda, it is not advised. Centipede is not as troublesome. I absolutely do not want to see Zoysia mulch mowed with a rotary. Even if it is mowed with a bagger and rotary as is commonly done by the lawn ninjas if they are not string trimming the entire lawn, the whole thing turns into a thatch mess in a year.


What are your thoughts on mulch mowing St. Aug?


----------



## Greendoc

You are fine. Reel mowing is definitely the best if dealing with Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum or Zoysia. Mow St Augustine high and avoid overfertilizing.


----------



## TulsaFan

I pulled up (9) Japanese Sky Pencil Hollys that died along my neighbors fence. I love Lowe's policy of a one year guarantee on their plants and bushes. It is going to save me $450!


----------



## WBrown999

Greendoc said:


> You are fine. Reel mowing is definitely the best if dealing with Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum or Zoysia. Mow St Augustine high and avoid overfertilizing.


What will overferting St. Aug cause? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Greendoc

It will cause the St Aug to over grow between mowings and scalp. Other problem is a disease called Gray Leaf Spot. I have seen this disease on new St Augustine sod because the growers are pushing the N for color and growth. I would treat St Augustine almost like Centipede. Leave it alone, be gentle when mowing and do not try to push it with fertilizers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

yesterday, I changed the oil and trans fluid in the Flex 21, today, I gave the front and the back yard a clip after I installed the new-to-me grooved front roller that @Redtenchu sent. He was taunting me by sending it in a Maruyama box :lol:









FWIW, I have germination on the bermuda seedlings all over, and the cat grass is growing tall. It's grown 1" overnight. Here's a photo from yesterday. I had the tray sitting in direct sunlight for several hours, and that spurred a lot of growth. If you wanted an instant yard, sow your oats!


----------



## Greendoc

Growing plugs? I normally use those for propagating flowers like Periwinkle. Now you are giving me ideas. Except I would be sticking sprigs of TifGrand into each peat pellet.


----------



## WBrown999

Omg, will someone please develop some Saint Augustine seeds please?! I want to plug too!


----------



## Greendoc

WBrown999 said:


> Omg, will someone please develop some Saint Augustine seeds please?! I want to plug too!


You can. Just take some stolons with roots from a part of the yard that is doing well and implant them into the areas that need grass. I use a 3" Auger bit on a drill to make the holes.


----------



## SGrabs33

Triple 10 on all of my plants. Fert on the front yard. Measured out an app of Penterra for the backyard when it is raining tomorrow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sprayed RGS, Humic 12 and Air-8 on the whole lot. Then sprayed lots of weeds with the sample bottle I received of Avenue South.


----------



## SGrabs33

Got the Penterra down in the back yard @ around 2oz per 1k. Bring on more rain!


----------



## Redtenchu

Watching it snow, pictures to come later.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Watching it snow, pictures to come later.


Same here - just started. Not expecting any accumulation though.


----------



## Redtenchu

It's letting up now.


----------



## Spammage

@Redtenchu that is just freaking nuts. I grew up in Amarillo, and I don't remember having snow past April 1st there.


----------



## raldridge2315

Spammage said:


> @Redtenchu that is just freaking nuts. I grew up in Amarillo, and I don't remember having snow past April 1st there.


In 1987 it snowed in mid April here in North Alabama. I was building a new house and putting sweat equity in by doing all of the painting. I painted under the patio cover while it was snowing. The paint held up ok except on the support posts. I had to repaint them.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> It's letting up now.


Nice


----------



## Gibby

I am jealous... I miss the snow, it has been years since we a good few inches that lasted more than a couple hours.


----------



## SGrabs33

Rainy day. Re-org'Ed my supply closet.


----------



## Rickk567

Redtenchu said:


> It's letting up now.


Even on a snowy day you dominate your 'hood.


----------



## NateClark

Got a bunch of product in over the last few days- sprayed some of the remaining ryegrass with MSM and am about to spot spray weeds in the whole yard with Celsius.

Family photo:


----------



## pennstater2005

NateClark said:


> Got a bunch of product in over the last few days- sprayed some of the remaining ryegrass with MSM and am about to spot spray weeds in the whole yard with Celsius.
> 
> Family photo:


Nice stash!!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=44


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Rainy day. Re-org'Ed my supply closet.


Is that a bowling ball bag on the bottom?


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day. Re-org'Ed my supply closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bowling ball bag on the bottom?
Click to expand...

Your not supposed to be zooming in :lol:

I got it from a relative. Never used. I think there are shoes in there too that definitely don't fit.


----------



## J_nick

Woke up to snow covering the lawn. Kicked on the irrigation this afternoon once the snow was gone to activate my PreM I sprayed on Thursday.


----------



## Rickk567

Christmas in April - neighbor posted "Free Bermuda (tiff 419) Sod" and me and the Mrs got on our horse. Fresh sod now in a 10 x 10 foot spot I was looking to sprig this summer (one sprig at a time).


----------



## skiwhe

I put down a layer of sand in my front yard today. I purchased a drag mat from amazon and it made leveling fairly quick work. I hope over the next couple of years that I can get this lawn flat enough I can mow my Bermuda at 1/4". Before the sand, I could mow around 7/8" but still scalped in a few spots. Tomorrow I will be putting down sand in my back yard. Lots of work to do there, as we had a pool put in over the winter, so there's lots of damage and ruts. Any advice, or thoughts are welcome.


Scalped before sand


This is after sand, but before dragging the mat and watering in.


After dragging mat and watering in.


----------



## Ware

skiwhe said:


> I put down a layer of sand in my front yard today. I purchased a drag mat from amazon and it made leveling fairly quick work. I hope over the next couple of years that I can get this lawn flat enough I can mow my Bermuda at 1/4". Before the sand, I could mow around 7/8" but still scalped in a few spots. Tomorrow I will be putting down sand in my back yard. Lots of work to do there, as we had a pool put in over the winter, so there's lots of damage and ruts. Any advice, or thoughts are welcome.
> 
> 
> Scalped before sand
> 
> 
> This is after sand, but before dragging the mat and watering in.


Good stuff. What did you use to pull the mat? Or did you do it by hand? Any after pictures?

Sorry for all the questions. I just love leveling - it is addictive. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

skiwhe said:


> I put down a layer of sand in my front yard today. I purchased a drag mat from amazon and it made leveling fairly quick work. I hope over the next couple of years that I can get this lawn flat enough I can mow my Bermuda at 1/4". Before the sand, I could mow around 7/8" but still scalped in a few spots. Tomorrow I will be putting down sand in my back yard. Lots of work to do there, as we had a pool put in over the winter, so there's lots of damage and ruts. Any advice, or thoughts are welcome.
> 
> 
> Scalped before sand
> 
> 
> This is after sand, but before dragging the mat and watering in.


Looks great even BEFORE the dragging of the mat :thumbup:


----------



## skiwhe

Ware said:


> .
> 
> Good stuff. What did you use to pull the mat? Or did you do it by hand? Any after pictures?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I just love leveling - it is addictive. :thumbup:


I used my lawn tractor to pull the mat. It was already dark after I got it all watered in, but I'll take a photo in the morning. I did notice some areas I need to fill in some more as well, but overall, I'm pleased with my first run. It will definitely take me 2 to 4 more before I really get the results I'm looking for. How often do you level and how long did it take to get it to a point where you were starting to be satisfied with the flatness?


----------



## Ware

skiwhe said:


> How often do you level and how long did it take to get it to a point where you were starting to be satisfied with the flatness?


I've done 2 major leveling projects, and some touch ups here and there. It is pretty level now, but be warned - it is addictive. You'll always be thinking about how much more level you could make it if you did _just_ one more... :mrgreen:


----------



## SGrabs33

Very nice @skiwhe! What size CalTrimmer are you working with. That's a pretty good sized yard.

Tonight I pre-measured some bags FAS for the upcoming season.


----------



## Iriasj2009

skiwhe said:


> I put down a layer of sand in my front yard today. I purchased a drag mat from amazon and it made leveling fairly quick work. I hope over the next couple of years that I can get this lawn flat enough I can mow my Bermuda at 1/4". Before the sand, I could mow around 7/8" but still scalped in a few spots. Tomorrow I will be putting down sand in my back yard. Lots of work to do there, as we had a pool put in over the winter, so there's lots of damage and ruts. Any advice, or thoughts are welcome.
> 
> 
> Scalped before sand
> 
> 
> This is after sand, but before dragging the mat and watering in.


Looks great to me!!! What kind of Bermuda do U have?


----------



## skiwhe

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice @skiwhe! What size CalTrimmer are you working with. That's a pretty good sized yard.


I'm using the 20" cal trimmer. I picked it up off craigslist last year for $400 from a guy who had it one season and hated it. It's been a good mower for me. That front yard is 2,650 Sq Ft so it's not too bad. I also mow the backyard with it too. I cover about 10k with the little mower. helps me get my steps in.


----------



## SGrabs33

@skiwhe That was a steal for a one year old REEL. Looking forward to more pics of your lawn over the season!


----------



## skiwhe

Iriasj2009 said:


> Looks great to me!!! What kind of Bermuda do U have?


I think it is 419 tifway. I'm not 100% sure, but that's the cheapest around here and it is what the builder installed when they built the house in 2012. I'm sure they went with the cheapest they could.


----------



## mrigney

Cut the front and the back. Cut the front/emerald zoysia at 1-1/8" and the back/Celebration at 11/16". Honestly probably didn't have to cut it, but going to be out of town for work until Friday...and last thing I want is all of my work getting it down to 5/8" to go to waste

Both are still in the green-up process. At least now when I look out into the back, the Celebration at least looks semi-green.

Here's the front (dethatched three weeks ago)


Here's the back:


----------



## SGrabs33

Raked up the grass clipping that bunched up after a storm.


----------



## Ral1121

Cut my yard today and put down my first ever Pgr treatment. Excited to see how it will effect my lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Planted more flowers in the front flower bed, made a new planter full of flowers and got my hanging basket done.


----------



## WBrown999

Spammage said:


> @Redtenchu that is just freaking nuts. I grew up in Amarillo, and I don't remember having snow past April 1st there.


Houston here... what is snow?


----------



## Tellycoleman

Calibrated my sprayer 3 times to make sure I was ok.
Put down a dose of RGS and Humic in the overdosed area. Tank ran out of product exactly when I was done spraying.
The Red teejet AI nozzles are the business. So much better uniform coverage.
RGS makes you smell like you been fishing. Maybe its the Kelp.


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> Calibrated my sprayer 3 times to make sure I was ok.
> Put down a dose of RGS and Humic in the overdosed area. Tank ran out of product exactly when I was done spraying.
> The Red teejet AI nozzles are the business. So much better uniform coverage.
> RGS makes you smell like you been fishing. Maybe its the Kelp.


Awesome. What kind of application rate are you getting with the red nozzles?


----------



## Tellycoleman

Exactly what you said it would be about 1.5 to 1.6 gallons per 1000sqft.


----------



## w0lfe

Spot sprayed some Celsius yesterday evening, and contemplating adding a half dose of 46-0-0 today or tomorrow.


----------



## Gibby

Went and checked by mole trap... Still no luck, had about 20 new tunnels though. Did place the trap in a new spot, 3rd time is the charm right?


----------



## SGrabs33

Did a little deep tine(proplugger) aerarting in one of my trouble spots.

Holes:


Sand:


Fert/Water:


----------



## SGrabs33

For some reason I felt like killing my back tonight. I did a 12ish foot part of my hellstrip also.







I have about 1/3 bag of a 1/3 cubic yard bag of bulk sand left. Hoping that will finish off the holes. Interested to see how this section of my hellstrip comes in vs the other.


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome @SGrabs33, I have a few areas that could use the same treatment!


----------



## Ware

@SGrabs33 I thought my neighbor's thought I was nuts. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> Calibrated my sprayer 3 times to make sure I was ok.
> Put down a dose of RGS and Humic in the overdosed area. Tank ran out of product exactly when I was done spraying.
> The Red teejet AI nozzles are the business. So much better uniform coverage.
> RGS makes you smell like you been fishing. Maybe its the Kelp.


 :thumbup: on the calibration again. And I most definitely agree with you on the fishing part with the RGS. It doesn't smell like fish, just the sea. :nod:


----------



## SGrabs33

@Redtenchu The first area needed it. The 2nd was just to see if that section comes in any faster than the rest of the hellstrip. We will see how I feel tomorrow and if I ever try and do that again 



Ware said:


> @SGrabs33 I thought my neighbor's thought I was nuts. :thumbup:


I do most of my "weird" work when it's cooler @ night and the family is asleep. Usually only see one guy walking his dog but I didn't see anyone tonight. Wonder what thoughts will go through their heads as they walk/drive by tomorrow.


----------



## balistek

Slowly but surely that sedgehammer application is starting to show results. That wedge don't look happy


----------



## Gibby

I got one!


----------



## ahartzell

quick snip @ 0625" - cold snap halted the Bermuda but temps this week should be better....for now. Also put some starter Fert down (13-13-13). Mainly just because I had it left over from last season, but it has a little N plus some the other "base" things. Figured it would get a good base started and if not at least it's one less bag in my garage.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Gibby said:


> I got one!


----------



## Gibby

Colonel K0rn said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got one!
Click to expand...

Not denying that I didn't do a happy dance....


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> I got one!


Congrats!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Drilled a hole in a watering trough to make it a planter, mixed up some dirt, and planted stuff. If you've got a green thumb, post up some pics of your additions this year. We love to share ideas.


----------



## SGrabs33

I watered in my proplugger holes and topdressed.

Neighbor wondered where to get an aerator that big :shock:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I watered in my proplugger holes and topdressed.
> 
> Neighbor wondered where to get an aerator that big :shock:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watered in my proplugger holes and topdressed.
> 
> Neighbor wondered where to get an aerator that big :shock:
Click to expand...

Ummm, yes please. Though I'm not sure if it will fit through my gate :lol:


----------



## Gibby

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watered in my proplugger holes and topdressed.
> 
> Neighbor wondered where to get an aerator that big :shock:
Click to expand...

How much does it weigh? Can I tow it with my El Camino?


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watered in my proplugger holes and topdressed.
> 
> Neighbor wondered where to get an aerator that big :shock:
Click to expand...

The irony in this post is that is actually used to compact soil. We call them sheepsfoot compactors around here but I'm not sure if that's the technical term for it.


----------



## Iriasj2009

SGrabs33 said:


> For some reason I felt like killing my back tonight. I did a 12ish foot part of my hellstrip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 bag of a 1/3 cubic yard bag of bulk sand left. Hoping that will finish off the holes. Interested to see how this section of my hellstrip comes in vs the other.


Awesome!!

I did something similar when pulling plugs for my lawn. It pretty much filled in in less than 3 weeks and wasn't noticeable after 2 weeks. I used a started fertilizer and the grass loved it!



The next 2 pics were taken 10 days apart.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> The irony in this post is that is actually used to compact soil. We call them sheepsfoot compactors around here but I'm not sure if that's the technical term for it.


+1

It's the only thing I could think of with tines as large as a proplugger.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Iriasj2009 Yep, I remember your project! You were plugging for a reason though weren't you? I remember how great it looked. Did you notice and benefits from the sand that was put into the holes?

I'll pay for your place ticket if you want to come do it to my whole yard :lol:


----------



## Nkoehn22

April 9th status update in Hampton, VA
Meyers Zoysia established June 2015


----------



## Iriasj2009

SGrabs33 said:


> @Iriasj2009 Yep, I remember your project! You were plugging for a reason though weren't you? I remember how great it looked. Did you notice and benefits from the sand that was put into the holes?
> 
> I'll pay for your place ticket if you want to come do it to my whole yard :lol:


I'm in man! Haha. i was renovating the front yard with plugs. Definitely saw benefits after filing the holes with sand as I had water penetration issues and the grass seemed to respond very well to the starter fertilizer. The grass started growing faster so fair warning.


----------



## Gibby

Got number 2!

Less than 12 hours after getting number one. I think I got it last night, because the dog was sniffing it intensely last night when we put him out but I forgot to check it.


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> Got number 2!


Awesome. Sounds like you have it dialed in. :thumbup:


----------



## NateClark

Spot leveled the back with a 50# bag of play sand:


You can see some of the areas my wayward glyphosate application impacted the Bermuda. The front is actually lookin far worse in spots and I'm debating exactly what I should do- do I let it fill in, or should I plug it? I'll probably end up running to Lowe's for a few pieces of Bermuda sod to cut into plugs.


----------



## TulsaFan

Not necessarily lawn...but I put together my dump cart. Took @Mightyquinn's advice and glued the pvc "L's" of my DYI grass bag holder. Also, stomped down a mole hill so I will know where to set the trap tomorrow. Tonight, I backlap the Trucut into the wee hours of the night... :sad:


----------



## Cory

[/img]


Gibby said:


> Got number 2!
> 
> Less than 12 hours after getting number one. I think I got it last night, because the dog was sniffing it intensely last night when we put him out but I forgot to check it.


Nice! 👍🏼 Gonna have to get some myself, noticed af few in my back yard this afternoon.


----------



## SGrabs33

Fresh cut. Watered in the sand.


----------



## Cory

Put together my new spreader and tested it with 50lbs 16-4-8 in the back yard, sharpened some new gator blades for my rider and installed them,


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Gave the front and back yard a clip with the push reel, because of seed heads I couldn't fit under the reel of the greens mower, then gave the front and back a mow with a freshly sharpened reel and bed knife. Temps finally hit the mid 70's today, so I'm looking for more growth in the front soon.


----------



## J_nick

Temps almost got to 90° here today and forecasted in the mid to upper 90s tomorrow. I'm sure they grass will love it, just for it to get hit with overnight temps in the high 20s this weekend :evil: I just wish the weather would make up its mind. Either stay cold or warm up... preferably the latter


----------



## Gibby

Found a couple stumps on our side of the property line in the back when we were doing a clean up. Builder had covered them with pine straw. Contacted a stump removal place and they wanted $100 to remove them. I was looking through our HOA rules the other day and noticed it stated "All stumps and brush are to be removed from the surface of the Lot prior to foundation constructions." So I sent a screenshot of it to our builder and copied our HOA yesterday. This morning they scheduled a time in 2 weeks to come take care of them.


----------



## Cory

Took the rubber boarder and rubber mulch we were using for around the pool and put in in the front. And mowed the front even though it didn't really need it.


----------



## w0lfe

Cory said:


> Took the rubber boarder and rubber mulch we were using for around the pool and put in in the front. And mowed the front even though it didn't really need it.


Looks sharp man


----------



## J_nick

Watched the lawn green up a little bit today. Wishing spring would get its act together.


----------



## Gibby

Cory said:


> Took the rubber boarder and rubber mulch we were using for around the pool and put in in the front. And mowed the front even though it didn't really need it.


That is awesome! We have to get all landscaping approved, even when I switched from pine straw to mulch. We submitted a few things together including edging, I let the wife pick what to use... Big mistake as I didn't price it first. I stopped adding it up once we got over $2,000. Been looking for something different to use and I didn't know rubber edging existed. Definitely going to price this out now.


----------



## Cory

Gibby said:


> Been looking for something different to use and I didn't know rubber edging existed. Definitely going to price this out now.


We got it a BJ's last year, also saw some at Costco the other day, can't remember how much it cost. I haven't seen it at Lowe's or Home Depot.

We are supposed to get things approved here too but I don't think anyone does. And the way most of the landscaping looks in the neighborhood the HOA can suck it. The houses on our street are just a year old and every other house has Bermuda taking over their beds and lawns with ankle high weeds.


----------



## Gibby

Cory said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for something different to use and I didn't know rubber edging existed. Definitely going to price this out now.
> 
> 
> 
> We got it a BJ's last year, also saw some at Costco the other day, can't remember how much it cost. I haven't seen it at Lowe's or Home Depot.
> 
> We are supposed to get things approved here too but I don't think anyone does. And the way most of the landscaping looks in the neighborhood the HOA can suck it. The houses on our street are just a year old and every other house has Bermuda taking over their beds and lawns with ankle high weeds.
Click to expand...

We didn't get stuff approved at our other house, this neighborhood is a tad different lol


----------



## Cory

Gibby said:


> We didn't get stuff approved at our other house, this neighborhood is a tad different lol


The last house we lived in the HOA tride to give us a fine for a couple weeds in a crack of the driveway for $400. I fought it, told them unless they could prove that was my house and that they paid someone to remove it I wasn't paying. 


Our neighborhood now is not anywhere close to being as strict.


----------



## Cory

Gibby said:


> We didn't get stuff approved at our other house, this neighborhood is a tad different lol


The last house we lived in the HOA tried to give us a fine for a couple weeds in a crack of the driveway for $400. I fought it, told them unless they could prove that was my house and that they paid someone to remove it I wasn't paying. 


Our neighborhood now is not anywhere close to being as strict.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Took the rubber boarder and rubber mulch we were using for around the pool and put in in the front. And mowed the front even though it didn't really need it.


That looks really sharp. I know I need to put something around our pool, but just haven't decided on what I want to put there. This looks really attractive. Can you PM me some pics of your pool with border?


----------



## Cory

Colonel K0rn said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the rubber boarder and rubber mulch we were using for around the pool and put in in the front. And mowed the front even though it didn't really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really sharp. I know I need to put something around our pool, but just haven't decided on what I want to put there. This looks really attractive. Can you PM me some pics of your pool with border?
Click to expand...

I didn't like the rubber around the pool cause when I would add chemicals I always seemed to knock some out into the grass. Don't think I have any good pictures of it around the pool.

This is the other planter, I did last fall.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Made some more planters full of annuals, and added a few more baskets to the porch and driveway. Pressure washed part of the driveway.


----------



## SGrabs33

Not quite mine but... check out the difference in fresh Latitude 36 from the farm compared to established 419.


----------



## Gibby

Super-Sod convinced me to try their fertilizer for my spring app, they are 2 hours away though, then they told me they were at the SC Farm's Market Today. So I told the boss I would be back in a little bit and head there. Plan is to put it down tonight, roll tomorrow and then aerate.

However, it seems between my stop at Freddy's and getting home(maybe 5 miles) I lost a bag of fert lol... Traffic is to hectic to go out and try to find it.


----------



## w0lfe

Wish there was something I could do for mine right now with the next two nights dropping into the 20s after being near 90....


----------



## Gibby

w0lfe said:


> Wish there was something I could do for mine right now with the next two nights dropping into the 20s after being near 90....


86 today and mine is still not waking up, neighbors are though...


----------



## balistek

Got my prodiamine down in the backyard. Around 11k sq ft. 1st step to taking back front yard. I will probably blanket app some Celsius next weekend. I'm covering my front to Bermuda. It was previously majority st Aug. Been cutting low. Got my prodiamine app in early. I can actually walk the front yard and go awhile without seeing weeds. Such a good feeling. It's far from done. Lots of leveling needed. But its come a long way in last few weeks. 

The st Aug is not looking healthy. Cutting as low as I can to encourage Bermuda growth


----------



## Movingshrub

Cut grass. Raked up stray leaves. Picked up dog land mines. Hand brushed mysterious weed with glyphosate and left weed so it could flower/go to seed, in hopes of being accurately IDed.


----------



## Gibby

Just cut the 16' x 16' patio area with a sod cutter. Going to take it back and get a lawn roller and aerator.


----------



## Movingshrub

Spent today waiting for complete green up on the zoysia front yard and watched 2.5" of rain fall from the sky while enjoying this snazzy koozie.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Put out a 16-25-12 with a shot of Milo.


----------



## Killbuzz

Gibby said:


> Just cut the 16' x 16' patio area with a sod cutter. Going to take it back and get a lawn roller and aerator.


@Gibby How hard was it to operate that sod cutter? I may be renting one this week from HD.


----------



## Gibby

Killbuzz said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cut the 16' x 16' patio area with a sod cutter. Going to take it back and get a lawn roller and aerator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gibby How hard was it to operate that sod cutter? I may be renting one this week from HD.
Click to expand...

Super easy.


----------



## Gibby

Rolled and aerated the back. Started hooking up drop lines for flowers wife put on the porch and I ended up punching completely through when adding the 2nd line off my main drip line. Have to go get a connector to fix it tomorrow.

The tow behind aerator kind of sucks lol. Didn't do front or my 1 side with it. Plan on getting a walk behind for those areas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Correctly set my HOC to 0.50 with my newly acquired Accu-Gage (thanks to@gatormac2112) and then clipped the front and back yard. My neighbor's husband is overseas in Germany, and I took the rider over there and mowed their weed patch and washed it off in their back yard because don't want those weeds here 

I also hooked up micro-irrigation to all the hanging baskets and planters, which is now separate from the flower bed, roses and shrubs.

I'm pooped! I could visibly see lines in the left front yard, but not so much in the right side. Just a bunch of dead poa and leftover winter kill. It's growing more every day, Mother Nature is supposed to give us 1" of rain tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gibby

Note to self, turn off sprinklers after cutting sod to let it dry, it becomes flipping heavy after watering.


----------



## gijoe4500

Not to my lawn, but I ordered a roller for my McLane. All I did to the lawn was water it.


----------



## Adrian82

I put down Penterra during the morning rain. The rain continued for hours, so I hope it got it settled into the ground. Afterwards, I picked up a Mclane 20-3,5(SB)-10 for $125.


----------



## gijoe4500

Adrian82 said:


> I put down Penterra during the morning rain. The rain continued for hours, so I hope it got it settled into the ground. Afterwards, I picked up a Mclane 20-3,5(SB)-10 for $125.


How many reel mowers do you need? Lol


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> How many reel mowers do you need? Lol


The correct answer is always "one more".

What do the SEALs say - two is one and one is none? :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

I never heard that one before.


----------



## Adrian82

Ware said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many reel mowers do you need? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> The correct answer is always "one more".
> 
> What do the SEALs say - two is one and one is none? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I am definitely done purchasing. Most likely I will loan some mowers to interested friends and family.


----------



## mrigney

Mowed the backyard yesterday. Probably still didn't need it (up to about 50% greened up, but still growing super slow). since I'm out of town for work again this week, better safe than sorry. Of course, here in North Alabama, that meant mowing in a jacket, temps in the upper 30s to around 40, and a light drizzle. There's something very, very wrong with that.


----------



## w0lfe

Blanket sprayed about a 4k sq ft of my backyard that had some thistle, clover, and other grassy weed. I figured with the warmer temperatures this week, it should really help knock those weeds out.


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many reel mowers do you need? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> The correct answer is always "one more".
> 
> What do the SEALs say - two is one and one is none? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

An optional answer and probably the one that I would choose is "all of them."


----------



## ahartzell

Double cut at 0.625". Probably some milo tomorrow and maybe spot spray celsius later this week.


----------



## w0lfe

w0lfe said:


> Blanket sprayed about a 4k sq ft of my backyard that had some thistle, clover, and other grassy weed. I figured with the warmer temperatures this week, it should really help knock those weeds out.


Got frustrated with my neighbors front yard, and mixed up another batch and sprayed it without dye. He probably won't notice when it dies either...


----------



## FATC1TY

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice @skiwhe! What size CalTrimmer are you working with. That's a pretty good sized yard.
> 
> Tonight I pre-measured some bags FAS for the upcoming season.


Did you put the bags together? Interested in this and where you get the stuff! Want to spray FAS along with PGR this year.


----------



## WBrown999

Testing out a 3" HOC on my St. Aug backyard. Still keeping a 4" HOC in the shady front yard. Still about 10% weeds, and it's not much, but it's mine and I love it.


----------



## SGrabs33

@FATC1TY Yep, all bagged up.



I got mine from EBay where MQ had said. I also saw someone on here but it from amazon I think. I bagged enough to add to my solution for just my back yard to start. I don't have any sidewalk back there so no risk of staining.


----------



## J_nick

Weedeated the lawn yesterday then gave it a mow at 3/8" today. It's still looking trashy but the last 2 nights were in the 20's. The forecast is looking promising for growth though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Raked up the matted grass clippings that were floating around my front yard, but surprisingly, that's the only area where I had any water from yesterday's rains. It was gone by 5PM. Shot some video footage, and am trying to edit it, but the software keeps acting up and I'm too tired to fool with it right now. I've got some big shrubs in the front to aggressively cut back. :twisted:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Finally did all the calculations to set the sprinkler program to lay down .5" of irrigation for an approximate cost of $8.50 per watering at 2,160 gallons over 7k sq ft.. not exact but close enough. My settings from last year were slightly over watering.


----------



## Cory

Mowed at .75". Thinking about putting down some sand this weekend.


----------



## Alan

Nothing to the lawn, but added a valve stem to my pump up sprayer so I only have to pump it up by hand when I want to. When I'm lazy, I'll use the air compressor to do pumping duties.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Reduced my 6' high loropetalums to 3', trimmed the tea olives and euronymous in the front of the house. My wife asked me to help my neighbor with her flower bed, so I removed 4 dying boxwoods. Tomorrow they will be replaced with 3 knock out roses, I'll have to transplant some lilies, and the bed will be covered in red mulch. Oh, did I forget to mention that the bed is full of white weed-infested rocks? Yeah, fun times.


----------



## NateClark

Raked and rotary mowed some thatch in the side yard that I haven't cleared out fully yet. It's sort of a graded drainage section and rain runoff really pushes a bunch of thatch down there.

About to crack a beer and throw down a bag of milorganite!


----------



## WBrown999

Cory said:


> Mowed at .75". Thinking about putting down some sand this weekend.


You must have a heck of a time morning the ditch.


----------



## Cory

WBrown999 said:


> You must have a heck of a time morning the ditch.


It's not bad going parallel to the street. Going the other direction is a bit of a workout :lol:


----------



## Ral1121

Sprayed the Bermuda in my flower beds with glyphosate and watered the yard. Will be spraying the common in my back yard tomorrow with glyphosate.


----------



## Cory

Started putting some sand on it.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> Started putting some sand on it.


Very nice. Mine came through the sand nicely last week. I think it's a great time to do it for us NCers!


----------



## Gibby

Found this guy 2" under, I was moving the SOD I cut last weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Did my bi-weekly application of Humic 12, RGS and AIR-8, along with my first application of GCF Greene Punch 18-0-1. Also did my 2nd app of Prodiamine at 1#/A, then watered everything in as the daylight was going away. FitBit has me at 15,529 steps. I'm beat.


----------



## ahartzell

Cut at 0.625" - got some spots and entire areas that are full on brown still...c'mon!


----------



## raldridge2315

So, this is really a weekly entry as I did not post earlier. On Wednesday, I mowed at 5/8", trimmed and edged. Today, I walked the lawn and spot sprayed. I carry my little one gallon pump sprayer with me while I walk the lawn. I only need a half gallon of spray (Blindside) and that is what I mix. That's 0.115 oz,/0.5 gal. water. The gram scale is a must for this. Yes, I use Blindside. It works for me. I know that it won't get purple nutsedge, but I've never seen it in my lawn. I do have yellow and Blindside torches it. It will also get poa when it is young.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice. Mine came through the sand nicely last week. I think it's a great time to do it for us NCers!


Thanks! Yep, it's a great weekend to get it done and I think we may finally be done with the chance of frost.

Finished today but gonna need to do it again. Put down 9 yards.


----------



## csbutler

Gave it a snip. Currently sitting around .25" waiting on it to finish greening up and to fill in from the power rake.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put down 1.5#/M of 46-0-0, then watered it in. LET LOOSE THE GROWTH!


----------



## fp_911

Did my first real mow of the season. Unfortunately my greens mower is still in the shop but I think my Honda did a pretty good job at 0.75" today.

Lawn isn't fully green yet but I'm still the greenest in the neighborhood so ahead of the game.


----------



## Gibby

Forgot to turn on a zone after spraying Citric Acid.


----------



## Movingshrub

Moved more tree limbs, pulled English ivy from my neighbors property for them before it takes over their yard and then mine, sprayed along the property lines for weeds, and put fert down on the ligustrums.


----------



## Tellycoleman

:roll: Perfect day for yard work but it was spent at a swim meet


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Mowed the back yard, edged all concrete, trimmed everything, and put down PGR on the whole lot. 19,771 steps on the FitBit as I type this. I'm worn out.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Colonel K0rn said:


> Did my bi-weekly application of Humic 12, RGS and AIR-8, along with my first application of GCF Greene Punch 18-0-1. Also did my 2nd app of Prodiamine at 1#/A, then watered everything in as the daylight was going away. FitBit has me at 15,529 steps. I'm beat.


Bi-weekly application?
Do tell more.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did my bi-weekly application of Humic 12, RGS and AIR-8, along with my first application of GCF Greene Punch 18-0-1. Also did my 2nd app of Prodiamine at 1#/A, then watered everything in as the daylight was going away. FitBit has me at 15,529 steps. I'm beat.
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-weekly application?
> Do tell more.
Click to expand...

Check out this entry in my journal. If you don't want to click


> My application plan will be:
> RGS at 6oz/M biweekly until the temp reaches 85°F, then reduce to 3 oz/M
> Humic 12 at 1 gal/Acre biweekly
> Air-8 at 6 oz/M biweekly (until we reach the rainy season, then reduce to 3 oz/K) I think this is going to be the biggest helper in conditioning the soil/humus layer that I've got and helping the groundwater percolate
> 18-0-1 Greene Punch at 16 oz/M Bi-monthly
> Milorganite bimonthly on the months I don't spray liquid fert. I've got 10 bags stacked up in the second picture, along with the bag of Lesco fert on top(that's going to be the first fert app in 2 weeks)


I actually realized that only .25 # of N per month on a 40% filled lawn isn't going to fill it in this season. Gotta have more N, and I'm still unsure if I want to keep the HOC at 0.750 or lower, since there's no irrigation system yet.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Pulled out my dead palm trees


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Iriasj2009 said:


> Pulled out my dead palm trees


Dang. Disease get them or flood damage from the hurricane?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.


----------



## balistek

2 bags of milo on the front yard


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.


That's some good looking bermuda. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnlynch81

Bunnysarefat said:


> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.


What do you use to kill blue nutsedge??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good looking bermuda. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my dead palm trees
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. Disease get them or flood damage from the hurricane?
Click to expand...

Below avg winter. 
Multiple hard freezes down to 15F!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave the front lawn a snip, it was soggy, but didn't have any issues.


----------



## SGrabs33

Played around with the landscape blade and I'm really likening it!

Also mowed the yard.


----------



## Ral1121

I finally got around to pulling weeds and grass from my front beds. I need to get a better edge guard to keep the Bermuda out.


----------



## PHXCobra

Mowed, edged, trimmed.

Dug out better plant beds for my roses and tree after I installed a water system for them a few weeks ago. Found out I had aphids on my roses so sprayed for them using my new sprayer. Pretty good day. It's only 92 out so just a little sweating.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I have been seeing way too many weeds already for how much prodiamine I laid down. I put down .42oz per 1k on 2/18. We got like 5+ inches of rain in the following 4 days and I can only think it was too much. I think I will put down another .2oz.


----------



## PHXCobra

Iriasj2009 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good looking bermuda. :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2 I hope you can feel my jealousy from there.


----------



## SGrabs33

Bunnysarefat said:


> I have been seeing way too many weeds already for how much prodiamine I laid down. I put down .42oz per 1k on 2/18. We got like 5+ inches of rain in the following 4 days and I can only think it was too much. I think I will put down another .2oz.


When was you app of prodiamine?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

SGrabs33 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing way too many weeds already for how much prodiamine I laid down. I put down .42oz per 1k on 2/18. We got like 5+ inches of rain in the following 4 days and I can only think it was too much. I think I will put down another .2oz.
> 
> 
> 
> When was you app of prodiamine?
Click to expand...

Feb. 18th.


----------



## Ware

Installed some landscape lighting. Pics coming soon. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

With all the members having problems hitting things over the weekend I figured I could use and insurance policy. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Cavan806

My first real stripes of 2018. Still waiting on this weather to officially warm up and help with this stalling green up.


Side Note: My landscape budget took a massive hit on Friday. Rear Diff in in my 2008 Tahoe exploded. Good Times!


----------



## raldridge2315

Ral1121 said:


> I finally got around to pulling weeds and grass from my front beds. I need to get a better edge guard to keep the Bermuda out.


Good luck with that!!


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> With all the members having problems hitting things over the weekend I figured I could use and insurance policy. Welcome to the family.


Nice! Is that the one that was on FB marketplace? If it was I had been debating on buying it but was hoping he would drop the price a little more.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the members having problems hitting things over the weekend I figured I could use and insurance policy. Welcome to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is that the one that was on FB marketplace? If it was I had been debating on buying it but was hoping he would drop the price a little more.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one. The guy bought it off CL last year and only used it a few times. It wouldn't cut his weeds that were 3-4 inches tall. It looks to be only a few years old. Tires and clutch seem to be in great shape. He said that he hadn't really had any interest on it. I offered a good amount under asking and he took it :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

SGrabs33 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the members having problems hitting things over the weekend I figured I could use and insurance policy. Welcome to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is that the one that was on FB marketplace? If it was I had been debating on buying it but was hoping he would drop the price a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's the one. The guy bought it off CL last year and only used it a few times. It wouldn't cut his weeds that were 3-4 inches tall. It looks to be only a few years old. Tires and clutch seem to be in great shape. He said that he hadn't really had any interest on it. I offered a good amount under asking and he took it :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nice. I never see any for sale with the front roller already installed.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Bunnysarefat Yet, it's not usual. This guy had bought the REEL and then added the roller and then decided he didn't want it. Good for me!


----------



## Stro3579

Cut front at .25" back yard at 1.5" sprayed some liquid fert on front and back yard. Also Pgr on front yard. We had really hard rain last night, so I'm gonna brush the run off clippings with my sweeper and probably roll my yard with roller today.


----------



## skiwhe

Bunnysarefat said:


> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.


Wow...did you paint that on with a single horse hair. I see no over spray at all!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

skiwhe said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper. Not going to let the sedge terrorists win.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...did you paint that on with a single horse hair. I see no over spray at all!
Click to expand...

Qtip. I am trying my own custom blend this year to try and rid them from my yard entirely. I don't have a big problem with them I just hate them. I have been very vigilant in looking for them. I've already done 3-4 rounds of painting 3-7 sedges each time. 





I've started using a medicine measuring cup inside 2 Dixie cups instead of the bottle cap. You don't want this getting on your skin.


----------



## GeneIV

Saturday, I completed the final scalp of my lawn down to 1" with my Toro Recycler.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Watched Mother Nature make my back yard and front yard become ponds.


----------



## PHXCobra

Absolute craziness. That's probably more rain than my house gets in a calendar year.


----------



## Gibby

Colonel K0rn said:


> Watched Mother Nature make my back yard and front yard become ponds.


Wow... dude... Can you fish in that?


----------



## raldridge2315

Nothing except watch it rain Saturday, yesterday and today.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Gibby @PHXCobra rain gauge collected 3.75" of rain. Had a little more come this afternoon, but I think the heaviest rainfall has come already. The extension agent replied to my picture messages I sent him, "Wow! You're recharging the aquifer all on your own"


----------



## PHXCobra

@Colonel K0rn That's crazy, my zip code gets 9" TOTAL per year. The ground wouldn't know how to handle almost 4 in 24 hours. We get flash floods with 1"


----------



## Lacric333

Mowing daily now at 1/2" and picking some St. Augustine trying to creep on edges.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

PHXCobra said:


> @Colonel K0rn That's crazy, my zip code gets 9" TOTAL per year. The ground wouldn't know how to handle almost 4 in 24 hours. We get flash floods with 1"


You'd figure with all of that sand, it would go through the profile like it does in FL. They can get downpours there, and it's completely dry in an hour.


----------



## FATC1TY

Tossed down some balanced fertilizer, since it rained good earlier and more rain tonight to water it down.

Haven't put anything in the yard yet, and haven't really had to mow much. Lateral growth is excellent on one side of yard, growing into the driveway.

Backyard is.... slow. Hoping to push some growth in next two weeks so I can aerate and sand it all in with some more fertilizer before vacation. If I have to scalp again to set a height then so be it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Lacric333 said:


> Mowing daily now at 1/2" and picking some St. Augustine trying to creep on edges.


OK, that's beautiful, and a heck of a first post. Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Gibby @PHXCobra rain gauge collected 3.75" of rain. Had a little more come this afternoon, but I think the heaviest rainfall has come already. The extension agent replied to my picture messages I sent him, "Wow! You're recharging the aquifer all on your own"


Dang it, I forgot to check mine, I don't feel like putting clothes on and going back out.


----------



## Txag12

Colonel K0rn said:


> Watched Mother Nature make my back yard and front yard become ponds.


That brings back memories of Hurricane Harvey here in Houston.


----------



## Gibby

@Colonel K0rn had the wife check it last night and she said just over 1"... I went and checked it and it was 1 7/8"....

However, it looks like my grass has finally started to wake up in the front.... ish....


----------



## Movingshrub

raldridge2315 said:


> Nothing except watch it rain Saturday, yesterday and today.


Nailed it. Did someone reorder the months? I feel like February was how April normally is, while this feels like March weather. Someone told me there used to be a heat and light generating glowing orb in the sky but I haven't seen it myself.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing except watch it rain Saturday, yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it. Did someone reorder the months? I feel like February was how April normally is, while this feels like March weather. Someone told me there used to be a heat and light generating glowing orb in the sky but I haven't seen it myself.
Click to expand...

Yep. It's supposed rain more this afternoon, again Thursday and then clear out this weekend and next week. If we had just a few straight days of sun and 60 degree night temps, my green up would be complete. As it is right know, I;m looking at 75 to 80%.


----------



## Movingshrub

@raldridge2315 I am ready for 90F and 16 hours of sunlight. If I want water, I'll run the sprinkler system. It's weird seeing friends in North Carolina with bermuda lawns that are completely greened up, while in Alabama we had freezing temperatures last week.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> @raldridge2315 I am ready for 90F and 16 hours of sunlight. If I want water, I'll run the sprinkler system. It's weird seeing friends in North Carolina with bermuda lawns that are completely greened up, while in Alabama we had freezing temperatures last week.


Yep!


----------



## nagol

+1


----------



## raldridge2315

nagol said:


> +1


@nagol where in North Alabama are you at?


----------



## Redtenchu

Stood in my lawn with unusually calm winds and was sad that I don't need to spray anything....


----------



## raldridge2315

Redtenchu said:


> Stood in my lawn with unusually calm winds and was sad that I don't need to spray anything....


 :lol:


----------



## ahartzell

I noticed my lawn was spongy and I'm planning on sanding soon....so I bought this. Plan to "verticut" this weekend and sand if time permits.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Inflated the kayak and paddled around the back yard a few times.


----------



## Gibby

Colonel K0rn said:


> Inflated the kayak and paddled around the back yard a few times.


For some reason I am picturing this too


----------



## Colonel K0rn

:lol: There's still some areas under deep water back there, and it's almost gone in the front. I'm not sure if I'm just banking too hard on the AIR-8 to make that ground more porous, but then again, it didn't get this way overnight, and sure isn't going to improve overnight. Only been a few weeks since I started using that product.


----------



## Txag12

Messed around with my new Earthwise 16" 7-blade reel mower. Yes, it's the old style push. Wanted to get my feet wet with an inexpensive one before I ventured into the Swardman, Toro, JD, Jacobsen ect.

So far I like it but it hates my Zoysia, then again I was being a tad aggressive with the amount of plant material I was trying to remove.


----------



## Flynt2799

Decided to use this day off to tackle the beds around the house.

The mulch has been there for two seasons now and still has tons of large clunmps. The wife decided she wanted black mulch this time so I used that as an excuse to buy the gurilla cart 




Removed all of the old mulch, prunes any dead material, leveled out the beds and than started putting in the new stuff





Half tempted to remove the green barrier around the trees and beds prior to leveling out the yard.


----------



## PokeGrande

ahartzell said:


> I noticed my lawn was spongy and I'm planning on sanding soon....so I bought this. Plan to "verticut" this weekend and sand if time permits.


Sweet, let us (me) know how it works. Was thinking about getting it as well.


----------



## Cavan806

@Colonel K0rn I believe we got some of that rain you've been dealing with up in Charlotte last night.





Happy Boating!


----------



## nagol

raldridge2315 said:


> nagol said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> @nagol where in North Alabama are you at?
Click to expand...

I'm west of Athens. The temps have been all over the place lately.


----------



## Kicker

PokeGrande said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my lawn was spongy and I'm planning on sanding soon....so I bought this. Plan to "verticut" this weekend and sand if time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, let us (me) know how it works. Was thinking about getting it as well.
Click to expand...

@PokeGrande I bought and used this thing this past weekend. It definitely removed a lot of dead material. I did not use the scarifying blades but just on a test pass. I had to lower it all the way for it to start getting into dirt.

As the reviews say on Amazon, the clippings bag is as useful as tits on a mule. I just picked up all the material with a rake, although a rotary mower might have been better. I did not have any trouble with over heating or bogging down. It seems to server it's purpose well for small lawn and at a decent price.

I have not used a true verticutter or slice seeder or powerrake/dethatcher, so i don't have anything to compare it to; so take my review with a grain of salt.


----------



## FRD135i

Was finishing another flagstone path and found this monstrosity under a stone. Anyone know what the crap it is?


----------



## Gibby

@FRD135i looks like a masked chafer beetle aka June Bug


----------



## Spammage

FRD135i said:


> Was finishing another flagstone path and found this monstrosity under a stone. Anyone know what the crap it is?


@FRD135i A nickel. Pretty much worthless in today's world. :rofl:


----------



## FRD135i

Thanks @Gibby , didn't know they got that big.

And very true @Spammage


----------



## wiredawg

Cut and applied 10-10-10 and Bayer Advanced Season Long Grub Control.


----------



## TigerinFL

looks good @wiredawg


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wiredawg said:


> Cut and applied 10-10-10 and Bayer Advanced Season Long Grub Control.


Nice job! Welcome fellow Georgian to TLF. Pin yourself on the map!


----------



## PokeGrande

Kicker said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my lawn was spongy and I'm planning on sanding soon....so I bought this. Plan to "verticut" this weekend and sand if time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, let us (me) know how it works. Was thinking about getting it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @PokeGrande I bought and used this thing this past weekend. It definitely removed a lot of dead material. I did not use the scarifying blades but just on a test pass. I had to lower it all the way for it to start getting into dirt.
> 
> As the reviews say on Amazon, the clippings bag is as useful as tits on a mule. I just picked up all the material with a rake, although a rotary mower might have been better. I did not have any trouble with over heating or bogging down. It seems to server it's purpose well for small lawn and at a decent price.
> 
> I have not used a true verticutter or slice seeder or powerrake/dethatcher, so i don't have anything to compare it to; so take my review with a grain of salt.
Click to expand...

@Kicker thank you sir!


----------



## cnet24

Applied some remaining fertilizer (30-0-10) in time for the rain tomorrow. It looks like we will finally have some 80 degree weather next week, and I want a lot of nitrogen available to kick start my Bermuda. My lawn has responded extremely well for its first season with a reel, but it's amazing the trouble areas you uncover which are hidden when cut high with a rotary.


----------



## nhudson

Hey guys/gals new member and 1st post. Today did my mid week cut a day early. Normally I cut my Bermuda on Sunday and Thursdays but it's supposed to rain tomorrow and into Friday. This is the 1st year I am going to attempt to use a reel mower all season long. Normally by the hear of the summer the Bermuda is too thick and gets to tall between mows that it brings my Scott's Classic Reel to it's knees. Can't wait to start going through older posts and reading new ones. Till next time.


----------



## Ware

nhudson said:


> Hey guys/gals new member and 1st post. Today did my mid week cut a day early. Normally I cut my Bermuda on Sunday and Thursdays but it's supposed to rain tomorrow and into Friday. This is the 1st year I am going to attempt to use a reel mower all season long. Normally by the hear of the summer the Bermuda is too thick and gets to tall between mows that it brings my Scott's Classic Reel to it's knees. Can't wait to start going through older posts and reading new ones. Till next time.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrigney

Threw down some milo on the front and back last night when I got home from work. Similar thought process to @cnet24. A nice rain today followed by (finally!) some 80 degree temps next week, so wanted to get the N down to try to leverage that. Such a late start to the growing season here (garden and grass). We've had four 80 degree days here this month. Checked last April. 26. So basically the polar opposite. Can't wait for some nice warm spring days.


----------



## Lacric333

Moved into a new house last year and lawn was horrible. Posted pics of zoysia front lawn earlier, really nice mowed at 1/2". Backyard is another story. I have been pushing it heavy. Alas, out pops out zoysia patch! So I applied fungicide. My college turf pathology class taught me that it's a combo of rhizoctonia, fusarium and sclerotinia. Control one of the triangle and you control the disease.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Lacric333 Hope it pulls through easily for you. Those pics you posted of your Zoysia are :thumbup:


----------



## Flynt2799

Decided to check out some of the bare areas in my lawn and just wanted to see how compacted the soil was. Took a screwdriver and stuck it in, found it tough to go through. But in many areas I also found some treasure lol.


----------



## wiredawg

Colonel K0rn said:


> wiredawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and applied 10-10-10 and Bayer Advanced Season Long Grub Control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! Welcome fellow Georgian to TLF. Pin yourself on the map!
Click to expand...

Thanks K0rn,,,I'm there, just south of Macon in-between interstate 75 & 16.


----------



## wiredawg

nhudson said:


> Hey guys/gals new member and 1st post. Today did my mid week cut a day early. Normally I cut my Bermuda on Sunday and Thursdays but it's supposed to rain tomorrow and into Friday. This is the 1st year I am going to attempt to use a reel mower all season long. Normally by the hear of the summer the Bermuda is too thick and gets to tall between mows that it brings my Scott's Classic Reel to it's knees. Can't wait to start going through older posts and reading new ones. Till next time.


Hello nhudson, just fyi...I use a manual reel mower, started using mine June of 2015 (Mascot 21" Silent Cut). I use my rotary mower bagging in the beginning of the season to pick up as much debris as I can along with a rake and thatch rake. I start at a higher settings and work it down to the lowest setting. This year I start my first maintenance cut as early as 20 Feb, working to clean the lawn of as much debris as possible and working the mower to it lowest setting. In my case, I probably cut around 10 times already this season with my rotary. See my pic in an above post this is my 2d cut with the reel mower (height setting is 3/4", but it cuts a tad bit lower looks like near to 5/8"...because of the worn wheels) . And I'll continue to use the reel mower unless I can't get to it and get too much growth in-between cuttings. Then I use the rotary to mulch or bag depending in the growth. Typically I cut twice a week to once every 3 days in the height of the season...its my gym time. LOL Note: last year I was cutting at a higher setting (1") and I did run into a few spots that would bind up. I would cut it at a different angle my yard is no where level as need be to but Im able to manage it. I've done some self leveling here and there but no where near what I need to do...but overall I'm able to manage my lawn pretty well with my manual reel mower. Below I added a couple of pics from May 2017 taken a day after a cutting.


----------



## Cory

Mowed, aerated, and busted up the plugs with a drag mat in my back yard. Hoping what little Bermuda is there will fill in pretty quick, it was mostly crabgrass last year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Mowed, aerated, and busted up the plugs with a drag mat in my back yard. Hoping what little Bermuda is there will fill in pretty quick, it was mostly crabgrass last year.


Hey Cory, your yard and my front yard look about the same, except you can't go boating in it :lol: Mine's all dried out now.

I mowed the back and the front, didn't take off much material as the PGR has definitely slowed the top growth. The grass has a nice deep green color. I'm thinking it likes the urea!


----------



## Cory

Colonel K0rn said:


> Hey Cory, your yard and my front yard look about the same, except you can't go boating in it :lol: Mine's all dried out now.


There are a few spots where the water can get pretty deep back there :lol: The crabgrass did look rather nice last year though


----------



## Tellycoleman

These started growing all over my lawn. What are they? Really! I tasted one and now I'm sleepy. 
Just kidding but I've never seen this. I have many scattered all around


----------



## Cory

Tellycoleman said:


> These started growing all over my lawn. What are they? Really! I tasted one and now I'm sleepy.
> Just kidding but I've never seen this. I have many scattered all around


Devils dipstick, or stinkhorn.


----------



## Darrell

Tellycoleman said:


> These started growing all over my lawn. What are they? Really! I tasted one and now I'm sleepy.
> Just kidding but I've never seen this. I have many scattered all around


Does it stink? If so, one of the stinkhorn fungi.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I'll get down an smell it tomorrow but devil dipstick is probably a good guess.


----------



## TulsaFan

I removed an obstacle in my yard...




The dirt was 6" too high above the trunk flare. Eventually, one of the roots would have probably girdled the trunk and would have killed it.

Edit: I used the landscape blade for my wall edges! :thumbup:


----------



## Flynt2799

TulsaFan said:


> I removed an obstacle in my yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dirt was 6" too high above the trunk flare. Eventually, one of the roots would have probably girdled the trunk and would have killed it.
> 
> Edit: I used the landscape blade for my wall edges! :thumbup:


Looks great. I might have to add this to the to-do list.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Not necessarily on the lawn, but I did some tower work on my HF antenna and rotator. Lawn looked good from up there.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I cried on the inside when I shook up my jug of RGS before making sure the cap was on good.


----------



## SGrabs33

I was a mad scientist.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I was a mad scientist.


There is so much awesome in this photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Yikes @Colonel K0rn!
Oh No @Tellycoleman!
Very Mad @SGrabs33!

I worked on my brothers old reel. I got it running/cutting again, but I'm thinking it's a lost cause...

I also cut my lawn. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## balistek

hand painted some glyphosate on some dallisgrass and crabgrass, applied some sedgehammer to some remaining sedges from the last application. Dreaming about MSMA. Wish I knew a golf pro local, 1 gallon of MSMA will last me forever in 3k of bermuda


----------



## Movingshrub

Hand brushed glyphosate on some mystery weeds. Picked up stray twigs. Washed both the vehicles. Sat on the porch and watched the Old Glory flap in the breeze.


----------



## SGrabs33

Yesterday sprayer FAS/Primo/Celcius.

Also cut 4 hours after.


----------



## Ral1121

Applied fertilizer as well as panterra wetting agent.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ral1121 said:


> Applied fertilizer as well as panterra wetting agent.


Interested to hear your take on Penterra.


----------



## Ral1121

SGrabs33 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied fertilizer as well as panterra wetting agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to hear your take on Penterra.
Click to expand...

I'm interested to see as well how my yard does. I believe I have some hydrophobic soil in certain areas. It should help with that as well as more evenly distribute water into the soil. I get a lot of run off in both my front and back. It was a little of a gamble to see if it would help. It was only around $30 for a qt. If it does not help then I am not out much. It was a pain to spray. I went with a hose end sprayer and diluted it. I had to spray a 1000 at a time to keep it from gelling up in the sprayer. Only have 3k of lawn so it did not take too terribly long.


----------



## ahartzell

SGrabs33 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied fertilizer as well as panterra wetting agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to hear your take on Penterra.
Click to expand...

I used Penterra last year and I was impressed. My yard used to have a river that ran down the middle when it stormed heavily. It wouldn't soak in, it would just run out into road to sit for hours and hours. After putting Penterra down it would only be damp an hour later :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121

@ahartzell when you used panterra, did you feel that it caused your soil to dry out quicker between watering? Did it cause you to have to water your yard more often?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Mowed the front and back, and set up the sprinklers to water the front. I finally had enough thicker growth in the front in some spots to do some plugging. Roots are going down at least 4" or more in some spots. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post in my journal.


----------



## HitEmTrue

Didn't get any pre-em down in the fall, so weeds are really bad this year, especially in back. Spot sprayed with Celcius yesterday. There are a lot of spots.

Bermuda isn't responding very well back there, either. Hopefully some warmer weather will give it a kick in the pants.


----------



## ahartzell

Ral1121 said:


> @ahartzell when you used panterra, did you feel that it caused your soil to dry out quicker between watering? Did it cause you to have to water your yard more often?


Nope just the opposite. Didn't water as often. Soil seemed to suck up any water put on it by sprinklers or rain and while it never dried out it wasn't soaking wet or holding puddles.


----------



## nhudson

This was yesterday; I reeled for the 2nd time this week. Threw down some Milo at about 1lb N / 1k also threw down some liquid Iron, Air8 and more fungus control hoping to get ahead of Dollar spots this year. For some reason my yard always gets it. Cleaned out and organized the garage that's been needed for almost a year. Came home from work today and the grass is noticably greener, it was popping in the sun. Hopefully I can remember to take some pictures and start posting them up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a cut @ .33


----------



## raldridge2315

Yesterday I backlapped the Tru-Cut and mowed at 5/8". Today, I put down 1 lb. N and watered it in. I have a rotor head the doesn't rotor any more so I will replace it tomorrow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I transplanted a lot of plugs around the front yard, and covered up some areas with sand. Shot some video of it too.


----------



## TulsaFan

I applied GrubEx this morning and watered it in with the irrigation system. Tulsa is supposed to have rain today, but with Oklahoma weather...you never know.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Yesterday applied Milo and granulated humid acid blend and then mowed (last mow saturday).

Yard is looking awesome, thick, and green



I was hammered by Virginia Buttonweed after the hurricane last year. The dead spots are finally starting to fill in; I'm hand weeding any VB as it comes up.



But other than that, looking pretty top notch. Should be mowing at 4 in within a couple weeks.


----------



## Alan

Looking good.


----------



## Cory

First mow since I put sand down 13 days ago and watered for a few hours, it's filling in nicely. The California Trimmer doesn't do well in areas that haven't filled in or has a little thicker areas of sand, it leaves ruts from the back wheels.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Bought a new blade for my mower


----------



## nhudson

Just reeled my midweek cut, right now cutting every 3-4 days. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in some PGR soon, no way I can cut every other day in the Alabama Summertime. Atleast I'm getting exercise. Grabbed a few pics today. 1st pic is from 4/1 the rest are from today 5/2.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

nhudson said:


> Just reeled my midweek cut, right now cutting every 3-4 days. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in some PGR soon, no way I can cut every other day in the Alabama Summertime. Atleast I'm getting exercise. Grabbed a few pics today. 1st pic is from 4/1 the rest are from today 5/2.


 :thumbup: 
Looking good man! I envy you Bermuda guys.


----------



## ahartzell

Ummm nothing except watch it flood and take note of the low spots...err maybe the low valley :shock:

0800:




0830:


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Ummm nothing except watch it flood and take note of the low spots...err maybe the low valley :shock:


Keep in mind the runoff is much more visible on your lawn because it is cut reel low. Your neighbors' lawns do the same thing - their grass is just taller so you don't see it. As long as it is mostly flowing toward the street and not pooling for extended periods I would not be alarmed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

And just keep that existing grading in mind when designing the new landscaping you were thinking about around the tree and utility boxes. It looks like you would fine, but you wouldn't want to add anything that would interfere with the natural flow of water toward the street.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> And just keep that existing grading in mind when designing the new landscaping you were thinking about around the tree and utility boxes. It looks like you would fine, but you wouldn't want to add anything that would interfere with the natural flow of water toward the street.


It's definitely flowing like a river haha - I do like how it already goes around the tree and boxes. The spots on left side of images aren't flowing as much...may actually need to sand those spots more.

Also, been thinking of trading GM1000 for something with floating head for my lawn. Even when pretty darn level (able to cut at 0.500" easily without scalping) it still has natural waves/undulations. The JD E series have been catching my eye...electric brushless reel, onboard backlapping, quick adjust, floating head


----------



## raldridge2315

Replaced two sprinkler heads and finished installing a drain box and line connecting to an existing drain line. Because of location near the house, it was a manual dig. I started this yesterday, but I ran out of gas - I'm getting too old for this! The worst part of it is this is something that's needed done for 20 years. Procrastination.


----------



## GeneIV

Previously: Scalped lawn down to 1" (lowest for the Toro Recycler), bagged it all up.

Yesterday: Installed newly sharpened blade, new air filter and new spark plug to my lawn mower. Oil is good. Ready for the season!

Today: Raise mower to next notch, 1-3/8", mulch mow the lawn.

Tomorrow: Apply 8-10-10 fertilizer to lawn at 10lbs/1000sf. This is the Pink and White bag from Lowe's. Bonus: Includes Micro-Nutrients.

Saturday: Watch the rain water it all in!


----------



## w0lfe

My weed farm neighbor has been bragging on my yard and then asked if i could work on his.... So I just got finished blanket spraying his front and back with Celsius.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Had to mow again this week. Ole Bojangles was doing his chores too by chasing the cats off my grass.


----------



## cnet24

I took these pictures this morning after cutting the lawn at around .5" yesterday evening. This is the best portion of my lawn for my bermuda (very flat, sunlight for most of the day) and the lawn has responded amazingly for a first year with a reel mower. We've had our first consistently warm week here in Atlanta with temps hitting mid 80s. I laid some fertilizer and milorganite last week anticipating this warm up and the bermuda has responded nicely.


----------



## ATLawn

Looking great! These warmer temps have been awesome.


----------



## Alan

Watering in fertilizer before the monsoon comes and washes it all away.


----------



## Tellycoleman

cut lawn at 0.5 before the rain


----------



## Ral1121

I'm watching it rain. Got 2" in about an hr. Now settled down and up to about 2.5 in the last few hrs


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Fresh spring mow. SA HOC 3.5"


----------



## Gregau33

Still waiting for my Empire Zoysia to fully wake up. It's a great grass in the major heat, but waiting for the Spring green-up is not fun. Cut today at the lowest setting on my Super Recycler. Will maintain around 2.5" once it starts to grow. It is thick and soft at that height.


----------



## TigerinFL

measured my watering zones with https://www.conservationmart.com/p-1330-niagara-rain-gauge-n3179.aspx


----------



## Gregau33

TigerinFL said:


> measured my watering zones with https://www.conservationmart.com/p-1330-niagara-rain-gauge-n3179.aspx


What's your zoysia looking like right now? Still kicking myself for not going with Bermuda when we built our home


----------



## Dico112lr4

CaliTrimmed the yard. Had my neighbor ask what that contraption was. Ordered some T-Nex. Got an email back that it is backordered from DoMyOwn  On course for the best yard in the neighborhood. Sitting on the porch and enjoying it with the dog. :bandit:

Edit: Bought some Penterra


----------



## Ware

Dico112lr4 said:


> CaliTrimmed...


I like this verb. :thumbsup:


----------



## TigerinFL

Gregau33 said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> measured my watering zones with https://www.conservationmart.com/p-1330-niagara-rain-gauge-n3179.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> What's your zoysia looking like right now? Still kicking myself for not going with Bermuda when we built our home
Click to expand...

slowly coming around. since the temps jumped the last few days it has really begun to green up. getting ready to aerate and dump a ton of sand to level it out very soon.

i've always had bermuda and i really like the zoysia.


----------



## SGrabs33

Dico112lr4 said:


> CaliTrimmed the yard. Had my neighbor ask what that contraption was. Ordered some T-Nex. Got an email back that it is backordered from DoMyOwn  On course for the best yard in the neighborhood. Sitting on the porch and enjoying it with the dog. :bandit:
> 
> Edit: Bought some Penterra


I see your embracing the sickness :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sprayed my GCF Concoction on the front and back yard, along with an effective 0.25#N/M of Greene Punch. I also went with 2 oz/M of FEature in the mix. Atypical to the Chapin push sprayer, there's about 1/2-1 gallon of liquid left in the bottom, so I added 2 more gallons of water to dilute it, and then sprayed my neighbor's portion of the shared hell-strip. I'm wondering if he's going to wonder why there's a great color response to that one particular area.

I know it looks bad guys, but I seriously do have bermuda that's growing on my front yard.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Fresh spring mow. SA HOC 3.5"


I have been contemplating getting a check mate and this pretty much sealed the deal. Awesome lawn


----------



## raldridge2315

Mowed this morning at 5/8" in the front and 3/4" in the back, edged and trimed. I wish I could figure out why the back grows faster than the front. Now I'm watching it rain.


----------



## raldridge2315

raldridge2315 said:


> Mowed this morning at 5/8" in the front and 3/4" in the back, edged and trimmed. I wish I could figure out why the back grows faster than the front. Now I'm watching it rain.


----------



## Redtenchu

Looking good everyone. Some amazing work, keep it up!

I did a little day drinking and a little weed pulling.


----------



## Topcat

Cut the front at .5" put down one pound N/1000. The thin area is starting to fill in nicely. I am really loving the Swardman reel mower, it really laid some nice stripes. I am finally starting to get some value added use out of it.


----------



## raldridge2315

Topcat said:


> Cut the front at .5" put down one pound N/1000. The thin area is starting to fill in nicely. I am really loving the Swardman reel mower, it really laid some nice stripes. I am finally starting to get some value added use out of it.


 :thumbup: Looking really good!!


----------



## Guest

spread some 80lbs of lime on the back 40. right before the rain came in


----------



## Rick817

Cut at 2". Sorry no reel mower yet lol


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> Looking good everyone. Some amazing work, keep it up!
> 
> I did a little day drinking and a little weed pulling.


Lawns looking really good and just a little jealous. I hope to have a reel mower down the road.


----------



## Alan

Redtenchu said:


> Looking good everyone. Some amazing work, keep it up!
> 
> I did a little day drinking and a little weed pulling.


Sunlight is great for Bermuda, not so much for beer, so drink it quick before it's skunks.


----------



## Nkoehn22

I plugged Zoysia plugs in my backyard where our late dog destroyed those areas in early spring. I also put red mulch down in our huge plant/ flower bed.


----------



## Nkoehn22

Started seeing yellowish areas in my yard, today I just fertilized and put down grub control. Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Ecks from Tex said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh spring mow. SA HOC 3.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contemplating getting a check mate and this pretty much sealed the deal. Awesome lawn
Click to expand...

My wife bought me the Checkmate for Christmas two years ago and it's lived up to the reviews that I read. It gives my SA lawn a great appearance after I mow. Some people say you can't stripe SA, but the checkmate proves those nah sayers wrong.


----------



## Suaverc118

This is late...
Mowed 1.5" with rotary and edged Thursday, edged the front yard as well and applied some fertilizer. Sprayed sedge hammer today, picked up some dead stolens and blew the front yard. Plan to mow the front on Monday


----------



## Redtenchu

Alan said:


> drink it quick before it's skunks.


No worries there brother! :beer:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Suaverc118 hey, it's looking really good! Nice stand of turf right now.


----------



## Cory

Made some sprinklers, was tired of the impacts breaking and my small strip is too narrow for an impact so had to it by hand before.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Changed out all my Rainbird Rvan heads with Hunter MP Rotators in the front yard. Then put down two bags of vitamin M. My wife, daughter and her best friend were sitting on the front porch when I started fertilizing. They all started gagging and ran inside when they caught a wiff of the milo. &#128514;


----------



## balistek

cut the front and back today, cleaned out the gutters... man were they dirty.


----------



## Cory

Sprayed the weeds I'm my backyard.


----------



## Ral1121

Cory said:


> Sprayed the weeds I'm my backyard.


When this fills in you are going to be able to lay some nice long stripes.


----------



## Alan

Gave the St. A more of the 1/2" mow hurt.


----------



## raldridge2315

Ral1121 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the weeds I'm my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this fills in you are going to be able to lay some nice long stripes.
Click to expand...

We'll also find out if he can mow straight lines. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cory

raldridge2315 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the weeds I'm my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this fills in you are going to be able to lay some nice long stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll also find out if he can mow straight lines. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## FRD135i

Did my third round of glyphosate today. Hopefully I can get some seed down soon


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Finished scalping. 15 bags. Each bag is like 80-100 lbs. dying. Still planning on live streaming my leveling tomorrow for the 3 people who want to tune in and laugh at me moving 9 yards of sand by myself 80 pounds at a time. Probably starting tomorrow @ 10am central.


----------



## Cory

Watering my backyard, probably take a couple days to get 1" of water but they seem to put out a better spray than impacts. 




And the weeds I sprayed this mornin are already starting to die! A patch of the nutsedge :bandit:


----------



## nhudson

Double cut with my reel as low as it will go, about .5 inches. Still cutting twice a week but the growth is starting to get out of hand. Looks like I'm going to have to move to cutting every 2 days. PGR coming soon! Sprayed some Humic12 and Micros today. Humic went down at 3oz/1000 and the Micro went down at 8oz per 1000. Finish cleaning the garage, finally everything is nice and organized and in it place Going to try and take pictures each time I cut throughout the season to watch progress. Here are a few from today and a few showing the difference between my lawn and my neighbors lawn who has not cut his grass yet in 2018.


----------



## SGrabs33

Bunnysarefat said:


> Finished scalping. 15 bags. Each bag is like 80-100 lbs. dying. Still planning on live streaming my leveling tomorrow for the 3 people who want to tune in and laugh at me moving 9 yards of sand by myself 80 pounds at a time. Probably starting tomorrow @ 10am central.


What are you using to stream?


----------



## Llano Estacado

Finished swapping out the rest of my sprinkler heads. Backyard is now all Hunter MP Rotators.

If anyone is trying to decide between Rainbird R-Van Rotator and the Hunter MP Rotators, I feel the Hunters are going to be a better choice. Time will tell but so far so good.


----------



## Suaverc118

Bunnysarefat said:


> Finished scalping. 15 bags. Each bag is like 80-100 lbs. dying. Still planning on live streaming my leveling tomorrow for the 3 people who want to tune in and laugh at me moving 9 yards of sand by myself 80 pounds at a time. Probably starting tomorrow @ 10am central.


Link please.


----------



## gatormac2112

nhudson said:


> Double cut with my reel as low as it will go, about .5 inches. Still cutting twice a week but the growth is starting to get out of hand. Looks like I'm going to have to move to cutting every 2 days. PGR coming soon! Sprayed some Humic12 and Micros today. Humic went down at 3oz/1000 and the Micro went down at 8oz per 1000. Finish cleaning the garage, finally everything is nice and organized and in it place Going to try and take pictures each time I cut throughout the season to watch progress. Here are a few from today and a few showing the difference between my lawn and my neighbors lawn who has not cut his grass yet in 2018.


You are totally dominating your neighbor :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

I broadcast Celsius over the front lawn as there was a single type of weed popping up all over the place, went over to mother-in-law's house and spot sprayed Celsius over her 20,000 square feet. Came back home and sprayed Talstar P everywhere.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

SGrabs33 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished scalping. 15 bags. Each bag is like 80-100 lbs. dying. Still planning on live streaming my leveling tomorrow for the 3 people who want to tune in and laugh at me moving 9 yards of sand by myself 80 pounds at a time. Probably starting tomorrow @ 10am central.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to stream?
Click to expand...

YouTube. I'll post the link on my journal when it goes live. Good thing I've already set it up. Takes 24 hours to set it up.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Suaverc118 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished scalping. 15 bags. Each bag is like 80-100 lbs. dying. Still planning on live streaming my leveling tomorrow for the 3 people who want to tune in and laugh at me moving 9 yards of sand by myself 80 pounds at a time. Probably starting tomorrow @ 10am central.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.
Click to expand...

Will post tomorrow on my journal. Going to use YouTube.


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> Will post tomorrow on my journal. Going to use YouTube.


You've probably already figured this out, but make sure your YouTube account is verified, live streaming is enabled on your account, etc. I was going to do one of the TLF drawings on YouTube live once, but I had not met all their criteria.


----------



## MasterMech

Of course I had another irrigation solenoid roll-over on me this AM. I thought the back yard still looked awfully blue (from previous day's spray) and sure enough, zone 4 was faulted.


----------



## tnbison

Made a foam marking set up and dropped some PGR.


----------



## Myricia

Put some water down in the front yard. And came home from work to this. This is the third year in a row my front has been dug up. You can see the area from last november when they dug up last. :x


----------



## Alan

Myricia said:


> Put some water down in the front yard. And came home from work to this. This is the third year in a row my front has been dug up. You can see the area from last november when they dug up last. :x


Saving one neck at a time.


----------



## Myricia

Alan said:


> Myricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put some water down in the front yard. And came home from work to this. This is the third year in a row my front has been dug up. You can see the area from last november when they dug up last. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving one neck at a time.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks sorry I didn't even notice it when I uploaded from my phone.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Alan said:


> Gave the St. A more of the 1/2" mow hurt.


I mowed my SA at around 1/2" about a month ago, and recovered quite well. I had two spots that I accidentally scalped, but hopefully those will fill in this month.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed my lawn... It was looking beautiful until I went too low in an area thinking it should be fine... Noooooo, boy was I wrong. Damnit.


----------



## Txag12

Gave my Zenith a quick haircut with a double cut. I'm impressed with this Earthwise 16" reel mower.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Mowed my lawn... It was looking beautiful until I went too low in an area thinking it should be fine... Noooooo, boy was I wrong. Damnit.


Now you know where to put some sand, and you'll be good in a month  Color looks great.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

tnbison said:


> Made a foam marking set up and dropped some PGR.


Hey, that's awesome! Inspired by the video that I posted up with the old man making something similar for his tow-behind?


----------



## SGrabs33

Gave her a cut and tried to lay some stripes. Wishing I didn't have so many bare spots :roll:


----------



## ahartzell

Cut at 0.625" (first cut in 5 days). Afraid I was going to scalp because it's growing fast and it's thick. Thankfully I didn't so I put down first app of PGR


----------



## Colonel K0rn

[/quote]


Llano Estacado said:


> Changed out all my Rainbird Rvan heads with Hunter MP Rotators in the front yard. Then put down two bags of vitamin M. My wife, daughter and her best friend were sitting on the front porch when I started fertilizing. They all started gagging and ran inside when they caught a wiff of the milo. 😂


:lol:


Llano Estacado said:


> Finished swapping out the rest of my sprinkler heads. Backyard is now all Hunter MP Rotators.
> 
> If anyone is trying to decide between Rainbird R-Van Rotator and the Hunter MP Rotators, I feel the Hunters are going to be a better choice. Time will tell but so far so good.


If I may, did you have to change out any of the nozzle bodies, or are you using the same ones? I have a new friend that has asked me to help him step up his lawn game. He's got 24K ft², and irrigation, and he's got some older Rainbird 5000 rotors, and I brought over a Hunter PGP rotor and an MP Rotator on spikes that I use to water with, and he likes the MP's. We're going to look at the cost to retrofit his installation with the MP's, and was wondering if we'd need to change out the bodies to something like the PRS 40's for continuity. Some of the issues that he's got is that several of his heads are cocked, and his wife always hits the one in the corner of their property by the driveway. Also looking at adding another zone for the opposite side of his driveway.


----------



## Txag12

@Colonel K0rn I'd make sure he has 40psi at the head on the furthest zone from the meter before I switched to mp40s. Rain birds only require 30psi. Where I live I'm lucky to have anything over 55psi at the meter.


----------



## Suaverc118

Colonel K0rn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my lawn... It was looking beautiful until I went too low in an area thinking it should be fine... Noooooo, boy was I wrong. Damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know where to put some sand, and you'll be good in a month  Color looks great.
Click to expand...

Thanks for finding the bright side. Haha!
My only concern or thought for that spot is that it's too high in comparison to the rest of the yard, by inches. Because I mow at 1.5", the spot next to it is about 3/4" to 1" and the rest of the yard is 1.5" to 2" because it's deeper. These are my guestimates and I will measure tomorrow. So if it's that high, I wonder when I level if I should cut that at a level higher which I have (new height 1.5") and drop the rest of the lawn to 1". BTW, when I hit certain spots that are higher and not as high as that scalped spot, 1" cut height with my rotary looks really good. So what my fix would be to fig some dirt from under it so I can lower it. I hope any of this makes any sense.


----------



## cnet24

SGrabs33 said:


> Gave her a cut and tried to lay some stripes. Wishing I didn't have so many bare spots :roll:


Looks great @SGrabs33 . What's your HOC in this picture? I've tried mowing my lawn as low as ~.375 and can't seem to get good stripes with the Tru-Cut. I'm not expecting striping as well as greens mowers, but thought I would see better stripes that my Toro.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my lawn... It was looking beautiful until I went too low in an area thinking it should be fine... Noooooo, boy was I wrong. Damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know where to put some sand, and you'll be good in a month  Color looks great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for finding the bright side. Haha!
> My only concern or thought for that spot is that it's too high in comparison to the rest of the yard, by inches. Because I mow at 1.5", the spot next to it is about 3/4" to 1" and the rest of the yard is 1.5" to 2" because it's deeper. These are my guestimates and I will measure tomorrow. So if it's that high, I wonder when I level if I should cut that at a level higher which I have (new height 1.5") and drop the rest of the lawn to 1". BTW, when I hit certain spots that are higher and not as high as that scalped spot, 1" cut height with my rotary looks really good. So what my fix would be to fig some dirt from under it so I can lower it. I hope any of this makes any sense.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I misread. I haven't had much sleep lately. Seems like it might be a better idea to remove some dirt from that area, maybe cut a piece of the sod out, remove some dirt, and lay it back in, cover with sand. Bring it down to the level of the ground around it. Or just find a height that it doesn't scalp at over all the yard, and call that your HOC.


----------



## SGrabs33

@cnet24 Thanks! I'm somewhere under 1/2 inch I believe. I've never really measured it. I think I would need to let it grow out a bit more to get some REEL definition with stripes. It's hard to see but I did single/double east west and then normal back and forth north/south.


----------



## Ral1121

I sprayed some lesco manganese micronutrients on my yard.


----------



## Flynt2799

Cut the lawn at .5". Did a double pass with the aerator, raked up and picked up all the plugs with the rotary. Sand going down tomorrow.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Llano Estacado said:


> Changed out all my Rainbird Rvan heads with Hunter MP Rotators in the front yard. Then put down two bags of vitamin M. My wife, daughter and her best friend were sitting on the front porch when I started fertilizing. They all started gagging and ran inside when they caught a wiff of the milo. 😂


:lol:


Llano Estacado said:


> Finished swapping out the rest of my sprinkler heads. Backyard is now all Hunter MP Rotators.
> 
> If anyone is trying to decide between Rainbird R-Van Rotator and the Hunter MP Rotators, I feel the Hunters are going to be a better choice. Time will tell but so far so good.


If I may, did you have to change out any of the nozzle bodies, or are you using the same ones? I have a new friend that has asked me to help him step up his lawn game. He's got 24K ft², and irrigation, and he's got some older Rainbird 5000 rotors, and I brought over a Hunter PGP rotor and an MP Rotator on spikes that I use to water with, and he likes the MP's. We're going to look at the cost to retrofit his installation with the MP's, and was wondering if we'd need to change out the bodies to something like the PRS 40's for continuity. Some of the issues that he's got is that several of his heads are cocked, and his wife always hits the one in the corner of their property by the driveway. Also looking at adding another zone for the opposite side of his driveway.
[/quote]

@Colonel K0rn the MP's are a direct fit on a body that uses the RVan nozzle. I don't think its going to work on the 5000 nozzle bodies, likely will have to change out to the PRS40 style nozzle body.


----------



## Topcat

Dropped the HOC to about .3" started cutting and promptly bent a blade on my reel when I ran over a meter box. I drove over the box with no issues at .5". Not so lucky at .3". Only one blade was bent and it was bent on the end enough to cause a loud clancking noise and threw the reel out of adjustment. So I got my map gas torch out heated it up and used a pair of vice grips to bend it back to shape. Then I adjusted the reel and still had a slight tick, so I grabbed my grinder and took the high spot off the blade. Then I adjusted it again and it cuts clean across the entire bed knife. The blade is tighter than normal to cut clean, but not too tight.

After I finished the lawn, I went inside and ordered a new reel to replace the one I had to heat and straighten out.

I think I will put PGR down tomorrow to pump the brakes on growth. It is starting to really take off and I do not want to cut more than I have to while I wait on the new reel.

Oh and [email protected]$n it. I looked at that cover and thought, "go around and use the landscape blade over the top of it". But I got complacent and was really enjoying the feel and cut of the Swardman, so I just went right over the top.


----------



## tnbison

Colonel K0rn said:


> tnbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a foam marking set up and dropped some PGR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's awesome! Inspired by the video that I posted up with the old man making something similar for his tow-behind?
Click to expand...

Found a video on youtube, but by the sounds of it it's the same one.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Put down the rest of my milo in the backyard before I left for work. Used 2x the bag rate. Too much?


----------



## cnet24

Llano Estacado said:


> Put down the rest of my milo in the backyard before I left for work. Used 2x the bag rate. Too much?


Not enough!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I mowed what green up I have at 5/8 and did an application of ammonium sulfate to help give it a boost.


----------



## Flynt2799

Threw down a little sand.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Flynt2799 said:


> Threw down a little sand.


 :thumbup: :nod:

@Topcat sorry about the reel-to-meter contact. That setting should be set at zero.


----------



## PokeGrande

Flynt2799 said:


> Threw down a little sand.


 :thumbup:

Plan to do the same Memorial Day weekend. :yahoo:


----------



## Cavan806

I laid down my first application of PGR last night. Looking forward to the benefits.



Cheers!


----------



## Ware

Cavan806 said:


> I laid down my first application of PGR last night. Looking forward to the benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Fact: T-Nex has the highest observed efficacy when dispensed from a sprayer with a TLF sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado

Cavan806 said:


> I laid down my first application of PGR last night. Looking forward to the benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


This is a game changing moment in your lawn care life! Welcome to the PGR revolution!


----------



## raldridge2315

Mowed at 5/8". .... and yes I know I didn't edge, but I made a bent stripe.


----------



## J_nick

raldridge2315 said:


> Mowed at 5/8". .... and yes I know I didn't edge, but *I made a bent stripe*.


It happens to all of us


----------



## Colonel K0rn

raldridge2315 said:


> Mowed at 5/8". .... and yes I know I didn't edge, but I made a bent stripe.


----------



## raldridge2315

Colonel K0rn said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 5/8". .... and yes I know I didn't edge, but I made a bent stripe.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kicker

received word/photos from my wife a utility company decided they wanted to help. ISP contractors left this mess for me to fix.


----------



## Killbuzz

https://youtu.be/pTr8eCHnBW0


----------



## Flynt2799

Kicker said:


> received word/photos from my wife a utility company decided they wanted to help. ISP contractors left this mess for me to fix.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Killbuzz I'm guessing sand is in your future?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Kicker said:


> received word/photos from my wife a utility company decided they wanted to help. ISP contractors left this mess for me to fix.


 :evil: :evil:


----------



## Cory

Fertilized and mowed. Need to apply PGR soon, been mowing every other day.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cory said:


> Fetalized and mowed. Need to apply PGR soon, been mowing every other day.


Looking good Cory!


----------



## Txmx583

Re did a shrub line along our retaining wall and made a zero edge landscape line. Was my first and I'm really happy with out it came out. Will sharpen the line over time.

Before

After


Also mowed when it was all done


----------



## Killbuzz




----------



## Flynt2799

Killbuzz said:


>


  digging the drone view. Gonna be a nice time lapse view!


----------



## Cory

pennstater2005 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fetalized and mowed. Need to apply PGR soon, been mowing every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Cory!
Click to expand...

Thanks 👍🏼


----------



## TigerinFL

FINALLY !!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't remember the last time I've heard thunder or seen rain.


----------



## jayhawk

Killbuzz said:


>


And the challenger looks naughty....I've driven a srt and '18 charger rt (wow)


----------



## J_nick

Was able to get a mow in on mother's day so I call that a win.



After the mow we went to the in laws this afternoon to swim and have supper. I noticed some dry spots on my FIL's lawn and was asking him about his irrigation. We ended up running all 11 of his zones and found quite a few sprinklers that were broke. I walked him through how to replace and adjust a couple of them. Once he gets them all working properly I told him I would come out and perform an audit and set up his contoller for him. He was on the irrigate everyday train


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


>


Lookin' good, JN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I picked up a bag of 46-0-0 from the local feed & seed store yesterday, and went to apply it to the lawn, and found out it was micro prills... yeah, pretty tiny stuff. It had the consistency of salt. I put some into the spreader, and started off down the driveway, and realized that I didn't have the hopper all the way closed, so I had a little pile that accumulated on the spinner that flung across the driveway. That's why you fill your spreaders and mowers on the concrete and not the grass kids! I'm not a rule breaker like@wardconnor.

I spread the rest of the Lesco 46-0-0 that I had on the front and the back yard, and watered it all in. Green Keeper App has my yard coming out of regulation pretty soon on the PGR, and I'm planning on getting several yards of sand to start capping my yard, and I'm starting to see a lot more lateral growth as well. Mowing is necessary every 3 days now.


----------



## Coach8

Got a super late start to the season because of mower issues. Picked up a 27" Tru-Cut yesterday and scalped the front down with it today. Added some fert and pre-emergent. Hoping to get some rain overnight...


----------



## mrigney

I broadcast sprayed Celsius on the back Saturday morning. Will spray the front and side (what I have affectionately dubbed the weed farm) next week hopefully. The rest of the weekend (outside of Mother's Day festivities) was spent building my shed. Started last weekend. I need a place to store all of my yard equipment since my single car garage isn't cutting it now that I have multiple mowers, fertilizers, etc, etc...everyone here knows how it is This weekend got the OSB sheathing on the roof and some of the fascia board up.

Taking off work early today to go home and try to get it shingled before the rain comes this week.


----------



## WarEagle26

Aerated the lawn Saturday morning. 

Had planned to spend the rest of the day spreading sand, but had an issue with the sand that was delivered. Ended up replacing some sprinkler heads instead.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Mowed Saturday morning. Re-Calibrated my Chapin push sprayer recently converted to the @TulsaFan setup, then sprayed Celsius and MSO.


----------



## cnet24

Put down 4 bags of marinated milorganite over my 7k sq ft lawn. By marinated, I mean I purchased yesterday and it sat in our garage the entire day while temperatures got up to 90 degrees. I thought my wife was going to kill me when I got home...
needless to say, it's packing an extra "punch" in the yard right now. I told her it smelled like success to me :lol:

With 4 days of rain coming through starting Wednesday and a fresh aeration on Friday, I'll give the lawn a cut and another low dosage of quick release nitrogen with the aeration holes open and sit back and watch that baby grow!


----------



## Dalton

cnet24 said:


> Put down 4 bags of marinated milorganite over my 7k sq ft lawn. By marinated, I mean I purchased yesterday and it sat in our garage the entire day while temperatures got up to 90 degrees. I thought my wife was going to kill me when I got home...
> needless to say, it's packing an extra "punch" in the yard right now. I told her it smelled like success to me :lol:
> 
> With 4 days of rain coming through starting Wednesday and a fresh aeration on Friday, I'll give the lawn a cut and another low dosage of quick release nitrogen with the aeration holes open and sit back and watch that baby grow!


I think the entire southeast is going to get hammered over the next 2 weeks. Can't wait to see the before and after pictures if you're gonna post them!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Colonel K0rn said:


> I picked up a bag of 46-0-0 from the local feed & seed store yesterday, and went to apply it to the lawn, and found out it was micro prills... yeah, pretty tiny stuff. It had the consistency of salt. I put some into the spreader, and started off down the driveway, and realized that I didn't have the hopper all the way closed, so I had a little pile that accumulated on the spinner that flung across the driveway. That's why you fill your spreaders and mowers on the concrete and not the grass kids! I'm not a rule breaker [email protected]
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I spread the rest of the Lesco 46-0-0 that I had on the front and the back yard, and watered it all in. Green Keeper App has my yard coming out of regulation pretty soon on the PGR, and I'm planning on getting several yards of sand to start capping my yard, and I'm starting to see a lot more lateral growth as well. Mowing is necessary every 3 days now.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a bag of 46-0-0 from the local feed & seed store yesterday, and went to apply it to the lawn, and found out it was micro prills... yeah, pretty tiny stuff. It had the consistency of salt. I put some into the spreader, and started off down the driveway, and realized that I didn't have the hopper all the way closed, so I had a little pile that accumulated on the spinner that flung across the driveway. That's why you fill your spreaders and mowers on the concrete and not the grass kids! I'm not a rule breaker [email protected]
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I spread the rest of the Lesco 46-0-0 that I had on the front and the back yard, and watered it all in. Green Keeper App has my yard coming out of regulation pretty soon on the PGR, and I'm planning on getting several yards of sand to start capping my yard, and I'm starting to see a lot more lateral growth as well. Mowing is necessary every 3 days now.
Click to expand...

Green Keeper App? Just curious, never heard of that app before.


----------



## J_nick

@BakerGreenLawnMaker greenkeeperapp.com some of us plan on using it this year to track growing degree days (GDD's) mainly for reapplication of PGR instead of using calendar days.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Got in a late night cut before the storms


----------



## raymond

First mow of the week and clean up in anticipation for the week of storms expected in the SE


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Dalton said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down 4 bags of marinated milorganite over my 7k sq ft lawn. By marinated, I mean I purchased yesterday and it sat in our garage the entire day while temperatures got up to 90 degrees. I thought my wife was going to kill me when I got home...
> needless to say, it's packing an extra "punch" in the yard right now. I told her it smelled like success to me :lol:
> 
> With 4 days of rain coming through starting Wednesday and a fresh aeration on Friday, I'll give the lawn a cut and another low dosage of quick release nitrogen with the aeration holes open and sit back and watch that baby grow!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the entire southeast is going to get hammered over the next 2 weeks. Can't wait to see the before and after pictures if you're gonna post them!
Click to expand...

I got a before picture, and this forecast is a little frightening considering my yard used to flood with 0.5" of rain... :?


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Purchased a Chapin 24v backpack sprayer and sprayed my first Celsius application on the backyard Friday.

Watered the lawn today and applied some fertilizer to the satsuma trees.

Planning on spraying the front and side yard with Celsius tomorrow.

Safe to say I have a dollar weed issue (and clover, and crabgrass, and you name it)


----------



## J_nick

We had a storm roll by this evening. It went just to the south of me but I did get .04" of rain... along with 50+ mph gusts. Spent some time picking up twigs and sticks so a can mow tomorrow. Unfortunately the Mimosa tree in the front yard didn't uproot, fingers crossed for next time.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Not my lawn, but my greens are receiving their bi-weekly prevent of Daconil ZN


----------



## rhanna

Spread 50 lb bag of greentrx over the lawn this morning. It smells similar to milo but not as strong. The bag is a lot better than milos since I've had 100 lbs sitting in the garage for the last week and didn't know it smelt like milo until I opened it up. 4 days of rain coming so I'm hoping for a lot of lateral growth.


----------



## Sam23

Threw down Milo today!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ordered PGR from DoMyOwn and moved the last of the sand to the backyard where I will be joyfully spot leveling over the next few weeks.


----------



## SGrabs33

Gave her a cut today. Messed up my single doubles so I won't share a pic of that. We have lots of rain in the forecast over the next week or so. Maybe I'll put down another app of panterra soon.

This was pre-cut.


----------



## J_nick

Backlapped late last night and gave it a mow this afternoon. Cut quality definitely improved. Hopefully I'll get PGR down soon. Went from barely having anything to mow 3 weeks ago and now I could mow everyday. I'm hoping I can still keep the every other day mow while on PGR but be able to go 3 days if needed.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Put out (3) bags of Milo right before the rains hit here in S. Carolina.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

J_nick said:


> Backlapped late last night and gave it a mow this afternoon. Cut quality definitely improved. Hopefully I'll get PGR down soon. Went from barely having anything to mow 3 weeks ago and now I could mow everyday. I'm hoping I can still keep the every other day mow while on PGR but be able to go 3 days if needed.


3 days on PGR?! What's your HOC? I just ordered some and was hoping to get a few more days than 3 in between mowings.


----------



## J_nick

Bunnysarefat said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backlapped late last night and gave it a mow this afternoon. Cut quality definitely improved. Hopefully I'll get PGR down soon. Went from barely having anything to mow 3 weeks ago and now I could mow everyday. I'm hoping I can still keep the every other day mow while on PGR but be able to go 3 days if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days on PGR?! What's your HOC? I just ordered some and was hoping to get a few more days than 3 in between mowings.
Click to expand...

3/8"


----------



## Bunnysarefat

J_nick said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backlapped late last night and gave it a mow this afternoon. Cut quality definitely improved. Hopefully I'll get PGR down soon. Went from barely having anything to mow 3 weeks ago and now I could mow everyday. I'm hoping I can still keep the every other day mow while on PGR but be able to go 3 days if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days on PGR?! What's your HOC? I just ordered some and was hoping to get a few more days than 3 in between mowings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/8"
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm planning on maintaining at a little under double height that and I was hoping to get 6-7 days.


----------



## J_nick

Bunnysarefat said:


> Ok, I'm planning on maintaining at a little under double height that and I was hoping to get 6-7 days.


I'd miss mowing if I went over 3 days between mows... ask me that same question in September and you will get a different answer :lol:


----------



## Ral1121

Cut my front yard for first time with my new roller on my mclane. Need to adjust my reel to bedknife though because all a sudden at the very end, my mower started squeaking. Maybe the metal on the reel and bedknife expanding with the heat that we are getting in San Antonio?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

J_nick said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm planning on maintaining at a little under double height that and I was hoping to get 6-7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd miss mowing if I went over 3 days between mows... ask me that same question in September and you will get a different answer :lol:
Click to expand...

Got a new baby about to show up so I "needed it." My wife was on board at first but I brought it up again and she gave me a stern look and said "you brought this problem on yourself."


----------



## mrigney

Squeezed in a cut on the back today. Cut at 11/16". Sprayed Celsius on Saturday morning, so now playing the waiting game for it to work its magic.


----------



## mrigney

Also...FINALLY greening up. Here's a picture I took on May 5, so only 10 days ago. But since then, we've had our first six 90 degree days. Amazing what some heat will do.


----------



## heynowscott

I mowed Sunday with my new cub cadet rzt 50. My plumber replaced main line from my house to the street. Ended up ruining a large portion of my front yard. I need some suggestions on a growing new grass here. I am not aware of the current grass on the lawn, but there is so little that it is seemingly irrelevant. Thanks guys


----------



## LawnDomin

We're in for about 2 weeks straight of rain here in GA. The rain started yesterday, and I last mowed Sunday. I just went out during a dry spell, took the blower to my whole yard. Then, I mowed and edged because I can't let the grass get too high. Obsessed with my dark green Milo fed bermuda grass. Dominating the neighbors right now. Absolutely dominating.


----------



## LawnDomin

heynowscott said:


> I mowed Sunday with my new cub cadet rzt 50. My plumber replaced main line from my house to the street. Ended up ruining a large portion of my front yard. I need some suggestions on a growing new grass here. I am not aware of the current grass on the lawn, but there is so little that it is seemingly irrelevant. Thanks guys


We'll need a pic of the grass close up and at a distance so we can help you out here.


----------



## Cory

Mowed and applied T-Nex to my whole lot for the first time. Think the gallon is gonna last a couple years haha


----------



## ahartzell

Backlap, set bedknife clearance, cut at 0.600"


----------



## swetpants

Mowed again. the green is in. I had never heard of PGR until this forum. I could definitely use some to cut down on the mowing. are there multiple kinds? Is there a special name I should be asking for from my fertilizer supplier, or will PGR suffice. Current HOC is at 1/2in. I mow no more than 4 days apart, seems to do great at that time interval but if i could cut it down to once a week, that would be great. Thanks, heres my back yard.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I did the second mow and re arranged the temp sprinklers for a more optimal coverage.


----------



## Spammage

swetpants said:


> Mowed again. the green is in. I had never heard of PGR until this forum. I could definitely use some to cut down on the mowing. are there multiple kinds? Is there a special name I should be asking for from my fertilizer supplier, or will PGR suffice. Current HOC is at 1/2in. I mow no more than 4 days apart, seems to do great at that time interval but if i could cut it down to once a week, that would be great. Thanks, heres my back yard.


The best will have trinexapac ethyl as the active ingredient. Look for a generic to save some coin. Your life will improve with each application. :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579

I still have to cut every other day with pgr. Grass is growing to fast. I need a break!!!&#128512;


----------



## CenlaLowell

I've had plenty of trucks in my yard building this


Now it's time I get some sand in here and start leveling


----------



## Lacric333

Zoysia Patch damage has healed nicely.


----------



## Cory

Aerated front and back, broke up the cores with the drag mat, mowed front with the push mower to pick up debris, and mowed the front with the reel at 0.625". Got it done just before it started raining again. Almost completely filled in from the sand 4 weeks ago :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Cut and bagged clipping for the 1st time. Wow more work but what a difference.


----------



## dtillman5

Aeration in prep for level on Tue, still need to pick up cores and scalp. Let the fun begin!


----------



## TigerinFL

cut it after being out for 5 days. bagged it, edge, blow.

then went to HD and rented an aerator and ran it till after dark. cleaned it up and returned it HD.

good lord I am beat.


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking great @Cory It really has fillled in nicely already. What a great week of rain to help it out too!

I REELed, edged, landscape bladed, and blew. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## atc4usmc

I was able to mow, trim, edge, and blow yesterday before the rain here in NC. :thumbup: However, I was only able to mow with my rotary due to the height it had grown to (didn't want to cut more than 1/3 off), so I plan to mow again Monday with the JD to get it back down to .600.

I still have a good bit of brown in it, not sure what I need to do to get rid of this (de-thatch again)?


----------



## SGrabs33

@atc4usmc Looks pretty great to me. Did you scalp @ the beginning of the year? It looks like some of the brown stalks are about as tall as the green.


----------



## atc4usmc

SGrabs33 - Thanks! It definitely looks better than the rest of my neighbors but not as good as I am wanting, especially after seeing some of the lawns on here.

I did scalp a little over a month ago, down to .5 inches and then raised the reel up to just over .6 inches. How can I get rid of the brown stalks...run the dethatcher again?


----------



## wartee

Mowed today, then rebuilt the window motor in my truck.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Put down = T-nex - TidePaclo2SC- FeATURE SOLUBLE 6-0-0 -RGS -Air8- Humic12 - and Talstar. Not in that order or tank mix.


----------



## SGrabs33

atc4usmc said:


> SGrabs33 - Thanks! It definitely looks better than the rest of my neighbors but not as good as I am wanting, especially after seeing some of the lawns on here.
> 
> I did scalp a little over a month ago, down to .5 inches and then raised the reel up to just over .6 inches. How can I get rid of the brown stalks...run the dethatcher again?


I'm not sure if the dethatcher would help too much because they are vertical stalks. Next year I would just scalp lower if possible and then they would be harder to see when your lawn is @ .6 inches.


----------



## atc4usmc

SGrabs33 said:


> atc4usmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 - Thanks! It definitely looks better than the rest of my neighbors but not as good as I am wanting, especially after seeing some of the lawns on here.
> 
> I did scalp a little over a month ago, down to .5 inches and then raised the reel up to just over .6 inches. How can I get rid of the brown stalks...run the dethatcher again?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the dethatcher would help too much because they are vertical stalks. Next year I would just scalp lower if possible and then they would be harder to see when your lawn is @ .6 inches.
Click to expand...

Gotcha!! :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

put down some 0-0-50 before it rains tomorrow.


----------



## cnet24

Applied my first app of PGR from the spring buy. Looking forward to the results as I have never used it- my lawn had taken off after aeration, heavy fert, as well as all of this rain. My lawn was looking great before I mowed too low and scalped in multiple places- this is where I'm looking for the full benefit of the pgr app.

Gave the trucut a bath and adjusted reel to bedknife. Sharpened my rotary blades for the Toro, even though I only use it as a vacuum now (can't have dull blades laying around!).

Looking forward to my weekly Sunday routine consisting of mowing, blowing, edging, and trimming.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Cut the Saint Augustine and then sprayed it with a mix of PGR, iron and bifenthrin. Was hesitant to use the PGR on it based on a few things I've read, but the lawn looks pretty crappy right now (even wife has commented) between the recovering dead spots, weird growing patterns and excessive yellowing in a few areas, figured it couldn't get any worse.

Fertilized bermuda again and continued to spot level. Sure glad I ordered plenty of sand.


----------



## TulsaFan

I added a flowerbed to block a neighbor's gutter from our view. Of course, I mowed my almost dead zoysia on the north side of her home that is not getting enough sun or I have a fungus problem that I am too stupid to recognize.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

atc4usmc said:


> I was able to mow, trim, edge, and blow yesterday before the rain here in NC. :thumbup: However, I was only able to mow with my rotary due to the height it had grown to (didn't want to cut more than 1/3 off), so I plan to mow again Monday with the JD to get it back down to .600.
> 
> I still have a good bit of brown in it, not sure what I need to do to get rid of this (de-thatch again)?


Wow, that's a beautiful and mature landscape that you have there. Nice work!


----------



## Ral1121

Early this morning applied panterra in the backyard and now watering it in. Sprayed pgr in the front. Going to mow and edge later on in the day and do a celcius certainty broadcast app to the back to see if I can get any control over the young crabgrass in the back. If not I will be ordering quinclorac in a week or so.


----------



## dtillman5

Scalped the lawn in prep for level on Tue. Wife came out and said what did you do, that looks terrible.. I said just wait  Found this blue jay nest (I think) plus a squatters egg in one of my Arborvitae's while doing a little water and prune.


----------



## dtillman5

Lacric333 said:


> Zoysia Patch damage has healed nicely.


Amazing looking lawn!


----------



## Sam23

"Enjoyed the Mow" and Threw down some Milo just before the rain came!


----------



## skiwhe

Dug up a "few" rock's just below the surface. Most of these were 2-4" below the surface and keep these areas of my lawn from really thriving. I still have a couple more spots I want to dig up, but that big rock did me in for today. Did the same thing near the curb last year. I got about 20 football size rocks plus many more baseball size. Our builder made no effort to clear the lot before backfilling.


----------



## TulsaFan

skiwhe said:


> Dug up a "few" rock's just below the surface. Most of these were 2-4" below the surface and keep these areas of my lawn from really thriving. I still have a couple more spots I want to dig up, but that big rock did me in for today. Did the same thing near the curb last year. I got about 20 football size rocks plus many more baseball size. Our builder made no effort to clear the lot before backfilling.


The size of some of those rocks could be sold on craigslist as landscaping rocks. Holy Hell I would be pissed!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got a quick mow in, and then put down an app of PGR with my modified Chapin Sprayer.


----------



## Coach8

Took advantage of a cooler day with light wind by spraying some 2-4D on the front yard to get rid of some broadleaf weeds.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got my mow in. Later I'm going to do a bunch of landscaping stuff


----------



## Ral1121

Double cut my front today and was able to spray Pgr as well as broadcast spray my back for the crabgrass


----------



## TigerinFL

sprayed Image on some nutgrass creeping in from the neighbors


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Sprayed the front and side yard with Celsius between 9-10:30 this morning. Had our first rain in a month around 4:30 this afternoon. You guys think the Celsius app will be ok?


----------



## skiwhe

TulsaFan said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dug up a "few" rock's just below the surface. Most of these were 2-4" below the surface and keep these areas of my lawn from really thriving. I still have a couple more spots I want to dig up, but that big rock did me in for today. Did the same thing near the curb last year. I got about 20 football size rocks plus many more baseball size. Our builder made no effort to clear the lot before backfilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of some of those rocks could be sold on craigslist as landscaping rocks. Holy Hell I would be pissed!
Click to expand...

It does make me mad, but all I can do now is fix it myself. This is my day 2 haul. Think I'm done for this season.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Cut this evening and put down milo. Wife complained about smell... thought of memes to put in the lawn meme thread.


----------



## Sam23

Llano Estacado said:


> Cut this evening and put down milo. Wife complained about smell... thought of memes to put in the lawn meme thread.


"Ah it Smells like Success!"


----------



## SGrabs33

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> Sprayed the front and side yard with Celsius between 9-10:30 this morning. Had our first rain in a month around 4:30 this afternoon. You guys think the Celsius app will be ok?


As long as it dried before the rain you should be good :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Applied Primo PGR and FAS.


----------



## Movingshrub

Tried to cut the grass. I checked the weather forecast before starting. Photo of 15m after I started.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> Tried to cut the grass. I checked the weather forecast before starting. Photo of 15m after I started.


Not a drop over here in Decatur.


----------



## raldridge2315

Sprayed Blade Iron at 6 oz/K. Greased the Tru-Cut and adjusted the clutches.


----------



## Movingshrub

raldridge2315 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to cut the grass. I checked the weather forecast before starting. Photo of 15m after I started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a drop over here in Decatur.
Click to expand...

You can have it. I can't get s-it done cause it keeps raining when I have free time.


----------



## Ral1121

Gave my backyard a double cut today. Scalped in a couple areas even withy front roller in place so sand is in my future soon.


----------



## dtillman5

Did my first level, 4 yards sand, the grass swallowed up most of the sand after brooming. I thought I'd have a lot more sand showing. Maybe I did something wrong? Last pic shows how it looked after drag mat and broom.


----------



## MasterMech

Double cut today. And man it's still heavy. Last cut was Sat so I guess I'm going to 3x a week for the time being. Also found out that my Jake can toss half of a newly deceased frog about 20ft or so. :shock: :lol: And yes, I felt bad.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

9" rain in 7 days means no cutting. Finally dried down enough to mow some fairways. The 50/50 backtrack is working out well!


----------



## Sam23

Worked on another mower I got for free.
Changed spark plug.
Changed air filter
Changed the fuel line and added a fuel filter.
Drained out the old gas and filled with new gas.
Fixed and cleaned out the drive belt so the Self-propel would work.
Mowed some grass with it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@dtillman5


----------



## Tellycoleman

Walked around the yard and smiled because I had nothing to do. Perfection!!
Then I put down 8 bags of play sand. Lol


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Started the plugging process to fix the winter kill and raise the soil level to make it even with the concrete.


----------



## Redtenchu

viva_oldtrafford said:


> 9" rain in 7 days means no cutting. Finally dried down enough to mow some fairways. The 50/50 backtrack is working out well!


That is a sweet machine!

What HOC do you keep the fairways?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Redtenchu said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9" rain in 7 days means no cutting. Finally dried down enough to mow some fairways. The 50/50 backtrack is working out well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a sweet machine!
> 
> What HOC do you keep the fairways?
Click to expand...

.500"


----------



## raymond

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Started the plugging process to fix the winter kill and raise the soil level to make it even with the concrete.


Looks good


----------



## SGrabs33

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Started the plugging process to fix the winter kill and raise the soil level to make it even with the concrete.


Agreed on it looking good. Where did you take plugs from. I did this two days ago too. I took plugs from a less visible part of my yard :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe

I spot sprayed certainty across the lawn and upon spot spraying, realized I've got a lot more nutsedge than I thought. I bet I got 95 percent sprayed, in sure I missed one here or there. Crappy part is that I haven't mowed in 3 days and now have to wait another 2 days before I can.. It's grown quite a bit, so hopefully it doesn't look terrible after the mow....


----------



## njoy1389

Got my tru cut a little more fine tuned and had my first reel mow since throwing down 5 yards of sand 2 weeks ago...still a ways to go but much more enjoyable.


----------



## Ral1121

Got my above ground sprinkler system working on timers so know I can run them over night. Decided to use valves and a battery powered timer instead of using a hose end timer.



Built two, one for each spicket. Hopefully this will help me keep my yard green during the summer and help deal with the water restrictions


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Had to get a 90 minute massage because between lifting weights and the shoveling and hauling 9 yards of sand uphill, I had knots from hell in my neck and back. I knew it was bad when I could see the knots in the mirror. Much better now. Then I gave the yard a cut. PGR worked magically, grass practically stopped growing on Monday. HOC .68".


----------



## Tellycoleman

@Bunnysarefat the color of your Bermuda beats and kbg around. Looks so good


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Tellycoleman said:


> @Bunnysarefat the color of your Bermuda beats and kbg around. Looks so good


I hit it with another 1.5lbs of urea a few days before a chelated iron treatment in my PGR app. I've got an iron product that I'm a big fan of that gives an immediate color boost. Works foliar and through the soil.. And I'm not a photo expert and how light changes these things but these photos were taken at dusk but I did see a color change very quickly with that iron.

Also: I'm red-green color blind so ill take your word for it. Thanks Telly.


----------



## raldridge2315

Tellycoleman said:


> @Bunnysarefat the color of your Bermuda beats and kbg around. Looks so good


+1


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@SGrabs33 I took the plugs from the front part of the yard. It is the only spot that I can currently pull plugs from. Some of the spots are already filling in from the Sunday plug session.


----------



## Ral1121

Gave my yard a fresh cut first thing this morning. Pretty excited because you can see faint striping


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ral1121 said:


> Gave my yard a fresh cut first thing this morning. Pretty excited because you can see faint striping


Tree tree treeeeeeeeee !!!!
Sorry just a involuntary response. Lol


----------



## dtillman5

Colonel K0rn said:


> @dtillman5
> @dtillman5
> +1


----------



## Tellycoleman

16 year old boy got in trouble so he gets to dig out and clean up overgrown flower beds while im inside sipping on lemonade Been hard at it since 6 am. Telling a 16 year old to wake up at 530 on his first week of summer break is so satisfying.


----------



## PHXCobra

I used to be that 16 year old. Know all about that mess and can't wait to do it to my kids.

That's where you learn work ethic.


----------



## Flynt2799

Tellycoleman said:


> 16 year old boy got in trouble so he gets to dig out and clean up overgrown flower beds while im inside sipping on lemonade Been hard at it since 6 am. Telling a 16 year old to wake up at 530 on his first week of summer break is so satisfying.


If only more parents did this! Strong work.


----------



## raldridge2315

Tellycoleman said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my yard a fresh cut first thing this morning. Pretty excited because you can see faint striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree tree treeeeeeeeee !!!!
> Sorry just a involuntary response. Lol
Click to expand...

It's only a matter of time. Tree or grass. Take your pick.


----------



## WarEagle26

Sprayed my first application of PGR yesterday along with Feature Soluble 6-0-0


----------



## CenlaLowell

All Im going to do is water today, bit this weekend I have alot in planned


----------



## Ral1121

raldridge2315 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my yard a fresh cut first thing this morning. Pretty excited because you can see faint striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree tree treeeeeeeeee !!!!
> Sorry just a involuntary response. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only a matter of time. Tree or grass. Take your pick.
Click to expand...

I'm hoping by the time I have to make that decision, I will me moving into a new house


----------



## TigerinFL

scalped the backyard late this afternoon. getting ready to lay sand at sunrise


----------



## TigerinFL

wow three hours in and dang I am already beat ... lol. i have come to realize that at 56 I can't do what I once did.

back to my pile and spreading.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Pruned the bushes and applied atrimmec
Applied 3 bags of milo
Ordered 46-0-0 for the few problem areas 
Getting ready sand followed by PGR

Extremely happy I decided to kick my lawn guy out and handle it myself.


----------



## wartee

Did my mid-week cut a day late since I was traveling. Looks like it will be raining a great deal the next few days - hope I can get a slight window this weekend to get it cut.


----------



## raldridge2315

wartee said:


> Did my mid-week cut a day late since I was traveling. Looks like it will be raining a great deal the next few days - hope I can get a slight window this weekend to get it cut.


Looking really good. I cut this morning also. We are supposed to get 3 - 5 inches of rain in the next 5 to 7 days. Thunderstorms this afternoon. I just looked at the radar and it looks like east and north of Montgomery is already getting hammered.


----------



## Jacob_S

Was going to mow and plant the 64 plugs in tays just behind that lounge chair, but....... 
And due to ole Alberto forming, looks like we will be in for a few days of this down here along the gulf coast.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Pushed the whole yard except the fescue.


----------



## FRD135i

I happen to be good friends with one of my Nieghbors and he travels a crap ton!figured I would hook him up and weed eat his weeds in the yard and flower bed. Gonna get the mower and glyphosate after the storms. Should have taken before and after pics but I did get photo evidence of this bad boy. Well over 6 ft tall. It's the chupacabras of weeds.


Weed of the month!!!!!!!


----------



## Cory

Found an Echo PE-225 in the clearance section at Home Depot that was used and returned, got it for $160. Came home, edged, and mowed front and back even though it didn't need it, he T-Nex I applied last Friday completely stopped any growth in my front yard. The edger works like a champ! Highly recommend if you are looking for a stick edger.


----------



## Sam23

Mowed with the rider and push mower. Changed the oil in one of my mowers.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

My cheap hose got punctured yesterday so I can't water. However Im dragging my brother with to do some light raking on my thatch areas, so its actually a good time to get this done.
Did the front yesterday, doing the side today.


----------



## gwolf64

Edged. Double cut. My Honda HRX is in the shop. (Rough idle). Using a rental makes me miss my HRX.


----------



## TigerinFL

just finished putting out 5 yards of sand right before a frog strangler started falling from the sky.


----------



## Alan

TigerinFL said:


> just finished putting out 5 yards of sand right before a frog strangler started falling from the sky.


@TigerinFL You may be getting more:


----------



## wartee

Installed my new Rachio 3, and gave the yard what might be its last cut for a while thanks to Alberto.


----------



## Alan

wartee said:


> Installed my new Rachio 3, and gave the yard what might be its last cut for a while thanks to Alberto.


Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

wartee said:


> Installed my new Rachio 3, and gave the yard what might be its last cut for a while thanks to Alberto.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

Alan said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> just finished putting out 5 yards of sand right before a frog strangler started falling from the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> @TigerinFL You may be getting more:
Click to expand...


----------



## Redtenchu

I took the JD 220B out for a cut today. It's running and cutting very well!


----------



## FRD135i

TigerinFL said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> just finished putting out 5 yards of sand right before a frog strangler started falling from the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> @TigerinFL You may be getting more:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hahaha ^ this

I need the rain

And I made a $12 HOC gauge.


----------



## Redtenchu

FRD135i said:


> And I made a $12 HOC gauge


 :nod: :thumbup: YES!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got another mow in plus trimming. I've been continuously plugging St Augustine as I go going good so far.


----------



## Thesteelstring

Watered new Bermuda, fixed sprinkler heads that were pooling up water at the sprinkler measured and cut st Augustine to 4". My family and I also planted flowers and shrubs in our flower beds out front.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Used the pro-plugger for the 1st time and also did a mini aeration with it and back filled with sand


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed SA today. HOC 4in. Double stripes using Troy Built 21 inch mower with Checkmate striping kit.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA today. HOC 4in. Double stripes using Troy Built 21 inch mower with Checkmate striping kit.


Your yard reminds me of the amazing St. Aug lawn my grandpa used to maintain in Tyler, TX. Good memories!


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA today. HOC 4in. Double stripes using Troy Built 21 inch mower with Checkmate striping kit.


Man that is a beautiful SA lawn.


----------



## Cory

Mowed the front and fertilized the back.


----------



## Redtenchu

CenlaLowell said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is a beautiful SA lawn.
Click to expand...

+1

I'm impressed, keep it up!


----------



## Jacob_S

Today I looked at my lawn and gave it words of encouragement. I am hoping our 20% chance of rain is not at my house so I can now tomorrow.


----------



## Redtenchu

Put down fertilizer and hand watered most of it in.

Details in my lawn journal.


----------



## FATC1TY

Cut back shrubs and the beds. I friggin hate it more than any lawn work ever.

Cleaned up as best I could. Blow, edged and have yard another cut just cause it made the wife mad and she had to wait on me.

Gonna cut the back again in another direction, and hand spread some 46-0-0 in the bare spots and surrounding areas before this storm comes rolling in from the gulf.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Jacob_S said:


> Today I looked at my lawn and gave it words of encouragement. I am hoping our 20% chance of rain is not at my house so I can now tomorrow.


 :lol:


----------



## raldridge2315

Watched it rain off and on all day.It's raining now. Looks like we're getting outer bands from the storm.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Colonel K0rn said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed SA today. HOC 4in. Double stripes using Troy Built 21 inch mower with Checkmate striping kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Colonel K0rn!
> 
> Your yard reminds me of the amazing St. Aug lawn my grandpa used to maintain in Tyler, TX. Good memories!
Click to expand...


----------



## zulu-arkitekt

Laid 30 bags of mulch


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed SA today. HOC 4in. Double stripes using Troy Built 21 inch mower with Checkmate striping kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @CenlaLowell!
> 
> Man that is a beautiful SA lawn.
Click to expand...


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Redtenchu said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is a beautiful SA lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm impressed, keep it up!
Click to expand...

Thanks @Redtenchu! Made my day getting a shoutout from you guys.


----------



## Sam23

Mowed, Weedeated and Blew the lawn. I think I mowed my St. Augustine to low. It looks very short. Set my mower on the 3rd setting but I have not measured to see how high that actually is.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Nothing PGR = no growth


----------



## atc4usmc

Mowed (JD 180b on the front, honda rotary on the back), trimmed, edged, put down 60lbs of lime, blew and called it a day.


----------



## jayhawk

Tried to spot level with a mix of sand and HD 'topsoil'. I usually take their bags and sift out the fraudulent material .....this new batch - took it back. I swear it had shredded Cypress mulch (except Cypress is too $ so perhaps scrap pallets) along with the usual bark etc. Just bull$hit


----------



## tnlynch81

Got a new to me toy... I'm either very smart or incredibly stupid :? :? :?


----------



## TigerinFL

subtropical storm Alberto is raining in the 5 yards of sand nicely on my el toro zoysia


----------



## SGrabs33

tnlynch81 said:


> Got a new to me toy... I'm either very smart or incredibly stupid :? :? :?


Very cool! Just give it a little extra fert and water and you will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## erdons

After killing my old fescue/common Bermuda lawn with glyphosate I decided to start knocking down around 6 inches worth of thatch/dirt spanning the first 8 feet of my lawn, I basically had grass 6 inches higher than the concrete edge leading to the street. Luckily a neighbor came by and asked me if he can fill his truck with dirt so he cleared away a lot of dirt for me.


----------



## Tellycoleman

erdons said:


> After killing my old fescue/common Bermuda lawn with glyphosate I decided to start knocking down around 6 inches worth of thatch/dirt spanning the first 8 feet of my lawn, I basically had grass 6 inches higher than the concrete edge leading to the street. Luckily a neighbor came by and asked me if he can fill his truck with dirt so he cleared away a lot of dirt for me.


So what are you putting down to replace it?


----------



## erdons

Tifsport/TIFT 94 plugs, The Area is about 1500 sq ft so at about .60 per sq ft including tax and delivery in So Cal i'd be at around $900, I can plug with $50 worth of grass and let it ride as I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed the entire front yard with celsius. Admired the patch of good stuff out back.


----------



## J_nick

Broke the chainsaw out and cut up some branches that fell during this evenings storm. We had some crazy winds and possiably an EF1 tornado come through town. Ripped the roof off an old hotel downtown. No injuries that I've heard of so that's good. If you don't hear from me for a few days I'll be out picking up sticks and limbs.


----------



## Sbcgenii

J_nick said:


> Broke the chainsaw out and cut up some branches that fell during this evenings storm. We had some crazy winds and possiably an EF1 tornado come through town. Ripped the roof off an old hotel downtown. No injuries that I've heard of so that's good. If you don't hear from me for a few days I'll be out picking up sticks and limbs.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## RayFinkle

Not a damn thing.... LOL


----------



## southernokie

New to the forum! Excited to see everyone's lawns! Here is where mine is at. I am battling some clover and what I believe is Dallisgrass right now. I just put out some Milo this weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@southernokie Welcome to TLF! Glad to have you here.

I just grumbled at the weather, and wish I knew how to do an anti-rain dance. I've still got standing water in the front and the back, and it's currently raining, with temps projected to be in the mid 90's this weekend, all with at least a 40% chance of rain every day for the foreseeable future. On a good note, I'm not having to pay for irrigation.


----------



## RayFinkle

Colonel K0rn said:


> @southernokie Welcome to TLF! Glad to have you here.
> 
> I just grumbled at the weather, and wish I knew how to do an anti-rain dance. I've still got standing water in the front and the back, and it's currently raining, with temps projected to be in the mid 90's this weekend, all with at least a 40% chance of rain every day for the foreseeable future. On a good note, I'm not having to pay for irrigation.


Do we have anyone from California here? They can teach you the Anti Rain dance. :lol:


----------



## Gregau33

Applied some Fusilade II on my Empire Zoysia to help get rid of some Bermuda that was mixed in from the sod farm a few years ago. This was the first year I scalped the Empire Zoysia (to 1.25"). Let me tell you what.. I will NEVER do that again. The Bermuda had been suppressed for 2.5 years when I mowed at around 2.5" to 3" but when I did my spring scalping, the Bermuda just started spreading like crazy.

Anyway, here is a picture right after applying the Fusilade. Hopefully I didn't apply too much 😮


----------



## erdons

> Do we have anyone from California here? They can teach you the Anti Rain dance. :lol:


Believe it or not it rained this morning in Southern California. 😂


----------



## raldridge2315

Got a mow in this afternoon. It has been six days since I last mowed. Rain, rain, rain. I normally mow three times a week. It's supposed to start raining again about 6:00 pm. I did break the 1/3 rule. I was close to the little known 2/3 rule. It doesn't look too bad - maybe a little scalped. If I can mow more regularly, it will look fine in a week.


----------



## raldridge2315

Colonel K0rn said:


> @southernokie Welcome to TLF! Glad to have you here.
> 
> I just grumbled at the weather, and wish I knew how to do an anti-rain dance. I've still got standing water in the front and the back, and it's currently raining, with temps projected to be in the mid 90's this weekend, all with at least a 40% chance of rain every day for the foreseeable future. On a good note, I'm not having to pay for irrigation.


My yard looked like this earlier this week. I feel for ya.


----------



## southernokie

@Colonel K0rn Thank you! Happy to have found this place!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I must be dancing wrong, we just got another 2" in an hour. Damn wind blew the recycling bin over.


----------



## ilitchfield

First cut with a push reel mower. HOC was 1.5 I will reduce as it thinkens up watering about a .5 inch every other day.


----------



## fp_911

Mowed with my reel mower for the first time this season!!! So excited although my trusty Honda did a great job in the meantime but wow the grass looks so smooth after cutting with the Toro.

Unfortunately no pictures because just as I was cleaning up a huge storm came by. Thankfully I found that little window of opportunity to take advantage and mow.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Fertilized then watered. Also planned and dreamed of yard domination.


----------



## J_nick

Picked up sticks from last nights storm. The lawn is back in shape to be reel mowed just in time for round 2 of storms tonight. Hopefully it doesn't drop a lot of debris on the lawn so I can get a cut in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday, I started mowing will finish today. Still plugging St Augustine. Planning for I want the finished product to look


----------



## southernokie

Mowed last night. Already getting darker from my pic earlier from the weekend.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Spent the money I had for a triplex on a transmission for my wife's car. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> Spent the money I had for a triplex on a transmission for my wife's car. 😢😢😢😢


My condolences. You know, you could have asked her if she would be fine just driving the triplex for a while


----------



## Tellycoleman

Colonel K0rn said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the money I had for a triplex on a transmission for my wife's car. 😢😢😢😢
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences. You know, you could have asked her if she would be fine just driving the triplex for a while
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## wiredawg

Cut and applied some Milorganite.


----------



## raldridge2315

Put down N at 1 lb/k. I used 33-0-0, a combination of ammonium sulfate and urea. Now I need the rain. Weather man says this afternoon. I hope he's right ---- and not the deluge we've been having.

Edited.

An hour and a half later and the deluge happened. Water is standing in the yard. My normal fertilizer day was supposed to be this past Tuesday. and I was trying to stay near my schedule. That was the last of my fertilizer anyway so I'll need to get some more. I'll wait a few days and see what happens. It's supposed to clear out by Monday.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Put down RGS on my pre-emergent overdose area.
Slow to fully green up and get thick.
Still lots of stolons that arent tacking down. when i cut them they turn brown so lawn not the sexiest in this area


----------



## Ware

Just finished mowing. I still need to make a PGR app, and it's absolutely miserable outside...

​
But as a friend of mine reminded me (from a much milder climate)...

https://youtu.be/Akec_5zCgso​


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> Just finished mowing. I still need to make a PGR app, and it's absolutely miserable outside...
> 
> ​
> But as a friend of mine reminded me (from a much milder climate)...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Akec_5zCgso​


Dang!! Be careful out there.


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a mow today, I'm noticing some decent improvement in my front (centipede) lawn after dethatching a few weeks ago. Also hoping that dethatch will help the mixed in celebration really want to overtake the centiweed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Ware your friend also said this when he saw that post.


I was able to cut the areas of my yard that aren't underwater. I went to the Home Depot, and got a utility pump, and am pumping the low areas out of the front and the back yard. It's starting to smell funky.
*I have tadpoles swimming in the areas of standing water. :lol: *


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Was talking over the fence to my neighbor who installed TifTuf about a week and a half ago. It's starting to take root and he loves it. Just walks around in it barefoot smiling. I think I'm going to raise my HOC to 7/8" because I'm just not getting near the same softness at 11/16" I had when I cut over an inch. The barefoot romp is high on my list of wants and utilities for my lawn.


----------



## cnet24

Laid some 9am stripes this morning, probably to the annoyance of my neighbors. HOC @ 1/2 inch after raising a few mows ago due to some minor scalping. The change in HOC I believe helped lay some better stripes- this is the best I've seen in my yard since switching to the Tru Cut this year.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Laid some 9am stripes this morning, probably to the annoyance of my neighbors. HOC @ 1/2 inch after raising a few mows ago due to some minor scalping. The change in HOC I believe helped lay some better stripes- this is the best I've seen in my yard since switching to the Tru Cut this year.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan

Went out to look at it, decided it's too damn hot to do a thing and came back inside where it's cool...wimp!!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Spot leveled with 3 bags of sand.
Applied tnex to edges of lawn
Put out 6 bags of mulch.
Glyphosate and prodiamine the flower bed weeds.
Cut hedges
sprayed perimeter of house with Bifen
The heat killed me!!!
Died went to hell and it was cooler than outside.


----------



## Sam23

Alan said:


> Went out to look at it, decided it's too damn hot to do a thing and came back inside where it's cool...wimp!!


No it is very smart of you. You do not want to get dehydrated. I made that mistake a couple of weeks ago and had to the Emergency Room and get an I.V. bag put in me.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got out early today and cut/edged/trimmed the front and rear lawn. I wasn't happy with the HOC on the front around 0.375, so I dropped it down to .2955 inches or 7.5mm. Lightly Scalped a few spots (ouch). I knew there would be a lot of clippings so I used the grass catcher. The grass catcher removed a lot of the last Milo application I applied last weekend, I may need to get caught up on liquid fertilizer applications....


----------



## wartee

Did my usual Saturday lawn care. Had a spot on my paver walk where a crepe myrtle root was heaving it up, so I had the bright idea of cutting the root with my sawzall. Unfortunately I also cut a drip irrigation line I just knew wasn't that close. So, spent about an hour digging, making a splice, and flushing the line.


----------



## Tellycoleman

My 1 bag of sand for spot leveling resulted in going back to Lowes and getting JUST a couple more(5). Got a little carried away.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Today me and my brother re-did the borders around 2 of out trees. Ah, it looks okay, the biggest thing was the little fences coming loose, and I didn't want that, so I put them deep into the soil which doesn't look the best, but for now I think it will do.

For me its one step at a time, Im just learning the basics of lawncare, and Ill revisit the trees again later.


----------



## Crabbychas

Title says it all, broke out the mower for the first time in a couple months!!! Still a few spots that are filling in but it's looking better than my neighbors new zoysia sod already, and I seeded the same day he had someone lay his sod! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Colonel K0rn said:


> I was able to cut the areas of my yard that aren't underwater. I went to the Home Depot, and got a utility pump, and am pumping the low areas out of the front and the back yard. It's starting to smell funky.
> *I have tadpoles swimming in the areas of standing water. :lol: *


Have you considered a sump well and sump pump to move all water to the street?
I think it can be done DYI


----------



## wiredawg

Today the sun was out and the weatherman said mostly sunny with possible summer showers. It was sunny with very few clouds and a light wind. So, I attempted to spot treat some weeds (mostly sedge)...completed that task, easy-peasy, Started weed-eating a wood area beyond my lawn...as I'm doing this the sun disappears, followed by a light rolling sound of thunder, then a sprinkle, then the bottom drop out for about 15 minutes and got sunny again...so much for my spot treatment. LOL


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sam23 said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to look at it, decided it's too damn hot to do a thing and came back inside where it's cool...wimp!!
> 
> 
> 
> No it is very smart of you. You do not want to get dehydrated. I made that mistake a couple of weeks ago and had to the Emergency Room and get an I.V. bag put in me.
Click to expand...

Oh man, I've been there. My wife's infinite wisdom saved me from going to the ER one time when I was dehydrated on a really hot day. She made me chug Pedialyte, which saved me from your fate. I was ready to go to the ER, and reluctantly agreed. I felt like crap. It worked, and I constantly drink loads of water an electrolytes when I'm working. Also, don't forget the sunscreen, it goes on before I go outside.



Tellycoleman said:


> The heat killed me!!!
> Died went to hell and it was cooler than outside.


You didn't forget your sunscreen though, I bet  Hey, I actually used some glyphosate around the front bed and South side of the house where I'm going to extend my bed. I'm killing the only damn grass that's growing there, along with some sedges, so that's ok too. As far as a DIY solution, this problem is really a whole-lot solution, and I'm ready to let some pros handle it. If I only get a consultation from them, with suggestions and if there's something that I can do myself, I'll do it. But if they can come in and fix it in 2 days with a crew, thinking of that reminds me of how much work it took for the crew to spread the 10 yards of sand and 15 yards of compost in the front lawn before I put my seed down. That was done in a couple of hours with a tractor and topdresser. Yeah, I'll let the other dudes weather the heat. Same thing with having my pool installed. I could have easily done that (matter of fact, I did, except with a smaller one two years prior). I told my wife that the next time we get a pool, I'll just write the check.

@Bunnysarefat I really enjoy walking around on my lawn barefoot. When I'm just piddling around in the yard (like I was doing today) I was barefoot. I'm sure it's not as nice as TifTuf, but it beats the crap I had before. I really enjoyed spending most of the summer barefoot last year, so I'm going to do it again!


----------



## raldridge2315

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Bunnysarefat I really enjoy walking around on my lawn barefoot. When I'm just piddling around in the yard (like I was doing today) I was barefoot. I'm sure it's not as nice as TifTuf, but it beats the crap I had before. I really enjoyed spending most of the summer barefoot last year, so I'm going to do it again!


I got paid a great compliment yesterday evening. I was sitting on the front porch when my neighbor and his wife came walking over across my grass. They were barefoot. I over heard him say to his wife, "it's like walking on a carpet." It made me smile --- and proud.


----------



## erdons

Removed about 2 truck fulls of dirt and old sod from my horrible graded front yard.


----------



## Topcat

Raised the HOC for the front to about 5/8", and gave it a cut. The PGR app I did last month caused an off brown color where I overlapped too much during application. I will decrease the dosage next time by half. I think I am going to allow the Bermuda to grow out of the PGR, then do another application right after the 4 July holiday - as long as I can keep up with every other day cutting to keep my HOC; We shall see..

Then I double cut my backyard St Aug with my Fsikar's reel mower at 3.5". The Toro broke a cable - and I wanted the workout. Talk about a great workout? Yep.

Then I moved bermuda plugs to my St Aug/Bermuda experiment ares, the put down 1lb Nitrogen to the area.


----------



## jayhawk

HOA mow n blo proprietor hired to put down 5 pallets of zeon around our community entrance. The 1 man and 11yr old started prep the day NGTurf dropped it. (Dumb). install was as to be as expected for an 8 hour total investment.

I took the 2/3 unused pallet Sunday and laid it where we once had bermuda on another roadside boardering community, adjusted /replaced nozzle types and appropriately programmed 2 controllers I knew nothing about before.

Wish I didn't give a [email protected]+$ sometimes.


----------



## Ballistic

Threw down some lime HumiSmart Lime, its Lime and Humic acid. Found it at a golf care supply company.


----------



## wartee

Applied PGR for the first time ever.


----------



## Ware

wartee said:


> Applied PGR for the first time ever.


Awesome. Anxious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sbcgenii

erdons said:


> Removed about 2 truck fulls of dirt and old sod from my horrible graded front yard.


Hardcore. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her another cut at .2955, every mow picks up more Milorganite.... I need to get on a liquid fertilizer program like @SimonR and @Mightyquinn


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed dimension, now watching the rain activate it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed and trimmed again. Ordered some river sand for leveling and continuing on with the spot planting.


----------



## cnet24

Another day, another odd time to mow. My wife and I went for a walk tonight around the neighborhood, and after seeing multiple people doing yard work I wanted to mow. Cue the 8:30pm mow, after a 9am mow on Saturday morning, I'm sure my neighbors hate me!

I noticed substantial growth over the past two days and it's apparent my PGR treatment is/has worn off. With my next scheduled application this Saturday after 3 weeks, it seems to be right on time. I might try and apply on Wednesday to put the brakes on.

With the PGR, I've been able to settle into mowing the front/side of my yard at 1/2 inch, with the front yard at 5/8 since it is on more of a slope.


----------



## J_nick

Some idiot (me) went out to feed the horse this morning and half assed chained the gate. Came back in through the barn and went to work. My neighbor called me right after lunch letting me know the horse was standing in her front yard. He did take a lap around my yard but thankfully he was just walking around and didn't cause much damage.

Sprayed PGR and PreM tonight and spread Bifen and some fertilizer.


----------



## mrigney

Threw down some 34-0-0 on the back at ~1#/k. My first time stepping up and using something that "strong." Hope I got it watered in well enough and don't get any burn. Guess we'll see!


----------



## wiredawg

Yesterday I cut & today I applied a concoction of PGR +...this is my 2d application of PGR, mixed in some herbicide and liquid iron this go-around.


----------



## cjueden

Mowed for the second time this week. First time ever doing it and am pretty excited. Working my way to the magical 5/8 Burmuda.








I can't get the image to show


http://imgur.com/gcIMgIA


----------



## erdons

Plugged my yard with tifsport/Tift 94 Bermuda. Took 1 truck full of dirt to the landfill, need to haul 1 more truck full this weekend to clean out my whole yard.


----------



## DeliveryMan

cnet24 said:


> Laid some 9am stripes this morning, probably to the annoyance of my neighbors. HOC @ 1/2 inch after raising a few mows ago due to some minor scalping. The change in HOC I believe helped lay some better stripes- this is the best I've seen in my yard since switching to the Tru Cut this year.


I have the same mower with a roller on the front -- I have been placing the HOC lever on the 5th one from the bottom and the stripes don't look like yours.. My grass is pretty thick, just having a hard time with the stripes, what are you setting it at ??


----------



## Cory

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. Still have a bunch of thin spots and others that are super thick. Seems like the thin spots aren't getting enough water or something. Think I'm gonna have to try a wetting agent or air-8 since mechanical aerating didn't seem to help.


----------



## cnet24

DeliveryMan said:
 

> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laid some 9am stripes this morning, probably to the annoyance of my neighbors. HOC @ 1/2 inch after raising a few mows ago due to some minor scalping. The change in HOC I believe helped lay some better stripes- this is the best I've seen in my yard since switching to the Tru Cut this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same mower with a roller on the front -- I have been placing the HOC lever on the 5th one from the bottom and the stripes don't look like yours.. My grass is pretty thick, just having a hard time with the stripes, what are you setting it at ??
Click to expand...

I think every Tru Cut is different in terms of HOC. I recently had mine serviced, and they adjusted the cutting height to be at 1 inch when the lever is in the very middle. This part of my lawn in the picture and my backyard are the best places for my bermuda since it is nice and flat- I recently raised the HOC in this area to 1/2 inch due to scalping and that is what you see in this picture. I ran another cut last night and the stripes are even more prominent.

I know there are certain things to take into consideration with striping (i.e. sun position behind you) but I also think a little bit higher of an HOC will help. I did not get nearly as good of stripes when I was mowing at 3/8.


----------



## rhanna

Just mixed a gallon of quinclorac and 2-4d for spot spraying and finished spraying the last weed as the tank was running out.

Unfortunately I noticed goosegrass coming up and I hate that stuff.


----------



## Durso81

Sprayed MSM & dismiss mix. Spread HJE 25-0-0 @ 1lb N per 1,000.


----------



## Cavan806

Cory said:


> Mowed, edged, and trimmed. Still have a bunch of thin spots and others that are super thick. Seems like the thin spots aren't getting enough water or something. Think I'm gonna have to try a wetting agent or air-8 since mechanical aerating didn't seem to help.


Yard looks freaking awesome!


----------



## Durso81

Not in the yard yet but got my DLI meter in today. Need to evaluate some problem areas.


----------



## PokeGrande

wartee said:


> Applied PGR for the first time ever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

@Cavan806 thanks!


----------



## FATC1TY

Nothing. Wife had to explain to the new neighbor that I'm not crazy when she asked what kind of mower did I have and why do I mow almost everyday....

Gonna mow tomorrow just cause.


----------



## Ral1121

Got my front above ground sprinkler system hooked up to my battery powered timers and manifold. Now I can run my whole system over night.


----------



## Cory

Had a neighbor walk by while we were sitting on the porch this afternoon, asked what kind of grass I had and said "Zoysia?" I said "Nope, it's the same sod the builder put in for everyone in the neighborhood". He said "ohhh it's so thick (and bent down to touch it haha), looks awesome!" I'd say that a winner :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> Had a neighbor walk by while we were sitting on the porch this afternoon, asked what kind of grass I had and said "Zoysia?" I said "Nope, it's the same sod the builder put in for everyone in the neighborhood". He said "ohhh it's so thick (and bent down to touch it haha), looks awesome!" I'd say that a winner :thumbup:


The ultimate compliment :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Making beds bigger as trees grow. I'm using the St Augustine from the beds to spot plant.


----------



## Durso81

Mowed at the lowest setting on my Honda HRX which is supposed too be 3/4". Scalped to much 2nd notch is better height on my unlevel yard.


----------



## BryanThigpen

Trying to get to next level. Total domination


----------



## Ware

BryanThigpen said:


> Trying to get to next level. Total domination


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Movingshrub

Durso81 said:


> Not in the yard yet but got my DLI meter in today. Need to evaluate some problem areas.


NOW we're talking. I thought I was still the only one on the forum with a DLI meter.


----------



## kur1j

Mowed, and trimmed. I can't drive my reel mower straight for the life of me.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux

Put down 320 lbs of lime in the backyard.....

1) I'm getting old

2) I should be smarter about my timing. I passed on the beer I really wanted because it was still before noon!


----------



## TigerinFL

milorganite getting ready to drop that HOC on down


----------



## Darrell

Cory said:


> Had a neighbor walk by while we were sitting on the porch this afternoon, asked what kind of grass I had and said "Zoysia?" I said "Nope, it's the same sod the builder put in for everyone in the neighborhood". He said "ohhh it's so thick (and bent down to touch it haha), looks awesome!" I'd say that a winner :thumbup:


You got this with a rotary mower?


----------



## Ral1121

I went out and got some insecticide. I remember seeing a lot of June bugs last year and remember my yard get a bunch of brown spots last couple years. Realize now I probably had grubs.

I put out Dominion 2L for the grubs as well as extreme blend and panterra wetting agent.


----------



## Cory

@Darrell I have a 20" California Trimmer reel mower. l am currently cutting at 3/4"



I didn't cut it a few weeks ago with my rider as low as it would go, didn't look great but it worked.





Lowest I can cut with my rider and look good after the mow is 1 1/2"


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got up early while the dew was still on the grass, and gave the front and back a cut. I was waiting on the contractor to show up at 8 to give me an estimate on the gutter install for my property and my neighbor's; they're paying for theirs, I'm not that generous :lol: I've got plans tomorrow to clean the driveway and sidewalk. We're supposed to get rain, so I figure I might as well add to the water that we're gonna get in the yard. 

It was the first time I've gotten up that early to mow, with the dew still on the grass. I'm glad I did, because as it got later in the day, the heat index kept on rising higher and higher. It was interesting, because I was clearly able to see the mow lines, but I wasn't able to see any stripes. I wondered if they were going to show up at all. It just turns out I had to wait for a little bit later in the day to see them.



My wife has named the flamingos "Stan and Fran". Which one is which is undetermined.



My planters and baskets are coming along nicely. My winter annuals finally died in the flowerbed, so I've got to find some new plants for replacements.





17 days ago I fertilized and sprayed my friends "crap shoot" lot with a PreM and Avenue South to help get his yard some sort of weed control, and help him start dominating his neighborhood. I call it a crap shoot because he's got Centipede, St. Aug and loads of common bermuda that presented itself when I fed it some nitrogen. I'll start a thread on that and my results that I've had so far. There were a lot of weeds that hung around for a week, but today, they're few and far between, with the exception of some kyllinga and a metric ton of crabgrass.

The lighting was funky today when I tried to take the picture, but the center of the screen is a better representation of his overall color. Check my thread for more details.


----------



## Cory

@Colonel K0rn @wardconnor @Ware just found out tonight that flamingos on the lawn is a signal you are swingers. Just thought you may want to know :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23

@Colonel K0rn Those are some beautiful flowers you have there!


----------



## Dico112lr4

Found a horde of Japanese Beetles taking out my roses. Physically removed them then covered the plants in Sevin dust. Reapplied my Bayer Advanced Rose and Flower Care granules (q6 week app). Also having problems with blackspot after all of this rain. Removed all of the affected leaves. Fertilized all of the perennials around the yard.

Laid down some Milo.

Broadcast sprayed Celsius. Have random weeds coming up everywhere.

Planted 2 Confederate Jasmine vines along the back fence.

Got scolded for not having the dishes done...


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> My wife has named the flamingos "Stan and Fran". Which one is which is undetermined.


Man the flamingos are such a great bit. One day.. one day. And you are killing it with the flower game. Hell I can't even see those colors and I think that looks great. I've got to step up my shrubby game :fool:


----------



## Flynt2799

Mowed down to .5". Feel like I lose some of the stripes going that low so next time I will do half the yard at 5/8 and the other half at .5 and see how that goes. Put down a bag of milorganite I had lying around just because, sprayed it down with some liquid nitrogen. Wanna get on the PGR train but think I will wait for these bare spots to fill in on the front yard.
Backyard:






Front yard:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Sam23thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it! @Cory I didn't know anything about that. If someone came to our house looking for a fling, they'd have to move on down the road. :lol: @Bunnysarefat I'm guessing that you're colorblind?

For all of you who want to step up your planter/annual game, check out this thread. There's a few other people that have posted in this thread that need to post pictures and their routine for upkeep there in the Landscaping section.


----------



## wardconnor

Holy crap @Colonel K0rn

Those planters have exploded. Looks good. Stay on the fert schedule.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Leveling with river sand. Will cut the other half of the yard later today.


----------



## Ral1121

Not much done today. Gave my yard a cut and got my first complement from a passerbyer. They were just driving by and they decided to stop and ask me about it and let me know that it looks like a golf course. I spent about 30 mins talking and even told him to come find the lawn forum for additional help.


----------



## Sam23

Trimmed Bushes, Mowed, Edged, and Blew the front yard.


----------



## kur1j

Watched a dog piss in my yard.


----------



## Ral1121

kur1j said:


> Watched a dog piss in my yard.


Did you go and water the pee spot after the dog was done?


----------



## kur1j

No, but I sat on my front patio waving and smiling as people walked by and turned on my irrigation system discreetly from my phone so i didn't look like a pretentious asshole.


----------



## Ral1121

kur1j said:


> No, but I sat on my front patio waving and smiling as people walked by and turned on my irrigation system discreetly from my phone so i didn't look like a pretentious asshole.


I would have turned it on while the dog was on the yard. Maybe scare him from doing it again


----------



## kur1j

@Ral1121 Haha, well it happened pretty quick. Wasn't fast enough!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Sprayed nutsedge with certainty and a dash of quicksilver


----------



## RayTL

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to TLF. I have enjoyed reading tons of great content already.

Today I picked up storm/tree debris and mowed (double cut) the yard.

I also did a good bit of sanding for my bare/sparse areas yesterday as well as some edging and blowing.

Looks like it's time to fertilize and put down some Ironite next weekend. :thumbup:

Best,

Ray


----------



## Ware

RayTL said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to TLF. I have enjoyed reading tons of great content already.
> 
> Today I picked up storm/tree debris and mowed (double cut) the yard.
> 
> I also did a good bit of sanding for my bare/sparse areas yesterday as well as some edging and blowing.
> 
> Looks like it's time to fertilize and put down some Ironite next weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ray


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

5/30 - laid down 3 bags of milo
6/7 - put down one 40# bag of 13-13-13 and ran a power line for a sump pump
6/10
Cut @ .500
Applied PGR to the turf
Applied PGR to all of the shurbs

Also applied PGR to the neighbors lawn.

Still having problems getting the yard to thicken up...


----------



## cnet24

95mmrenegade said:


> 5/30 - laid down 3 bags of milo
> 6/7 - put down one 40# bag of 13-13-13 and ran a power line for a sump pump
> 6/10
> Cut @ .500
> Applied PGR to the turf
> Applied PGR to all of the shurbs
> 
> Also applied PGR to the neighbors lawn.
> 
> Still having problems getting the yard to thicken up...


What product do you use on your shrubs?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Atrimmec, sprayed 1.5 ounces to a gallon, wet all of the leaves and they are holding steady.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut, applied some PGR and watered it in a few hours later.


----------



## Alan

Cut too. See Warm pic thread.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed SA this afternoon at 4" topped it off with a tasty IPA.


----------



## raymond

Cory said:


> _ just found out tonight that flamingos on the lawn is a signal you are swingers. Just thought you may want to know
> _


_

:lol: :lol: :lol:_


----------



## Spammage

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA this afternoon at 4" topped it off with a tasty IPA.


I don't like St Augustine, but that looks great. Do you know the cultivar? Around here (DFW), just about all you can find is Raleigh, and outside of it's cold tolerance, I think it is the worst cultivar.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Spammage said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed SA this afternoon at 4" topped it off with a tasty IPA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like St Augustine, but that looks great. Do you know the cultivar? Around here (DFW), just about all you can find is Raleigh, and outside of it's cold tolerance, I think it is the worst cultivar.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm not a huge fan of St Aug either, but it was here when I bought the house, so I do the best I can with it. I'm actually not sure what type of SA it is, I do know the original owner of the house planted it 30-40 yrs ago and called it her Charleston grass, so it has a great life expectancy.


----------



## Ral1121

95mmrenegade said:


> 5/30 - laid down 3 bags of milo
> 6/7 - put down one 40# bag of 13-13-13 and ran a power line for a sump pump
> 6/10
> Cut @ .500
> Applied PGR to the turf
> Applied PGR to all of the shurbs
> 
> Also applied PGR to the neighbors lawn.
> 
> Still having problems getting the yard to thicken up...


What I come to realize is pgr does not help you yard to thicken up quicker. It slows all growth down. I let my yard come off regulation and it is finally filling in better and quicker


----------



## J_nick

A year ago today is when I dropped the seed for my renovation. Today I gave it a birthday cut and she fought back.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA this afternoon at 4" topped it off with a tasty IPA.


That CheckMate still doing work! I haven't gotten mine yet and it would help much since I've been spraying buttonweed and torpedo grass all summer anyways


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Pulling some cores today


----------



## Brodgers88

J_nick said:


> A year ago today is when I dropped the seed for my renovation. Today I gave it a birthday cut and she fought back.


Man she fought back hard


----------



## wiredawg

Today, I fought about what felt like a billion "kamikaze-gnats" and they won...


----------



## Dico112lr4

Calitrimmed,PGR/FEature application, asserted dominance over the HOA's 419.


----------



## Sbcgenii

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Pulling some cores today


What happens to the cores after this?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Sbcgenii said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling some cores today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the cores after this?
Click to expand...

We drag them back in and blow the leftover thatch. Circle cut tomorrow.


----------



## Durso81

Mowed St Augustine at 3.5" applied RGS and micro greene 0-0-2. 


Mowed tifway at 1.25" with Honda hrx217. Applied pgr, micro Greene 0-0-2


----------



## RayTL

Nothing :shock:


----------



## Tellycoleman

J_nick said:


> A year ago today is when I dropped the seed for my renovation. Today I gave it a birthday cut and she fought back.


Dude
How?
Noooooo


----------



## J_nick

Tellycoleman said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> A year ago today is when I dropped the seed for my renovation. Today I gave it a birthday cut and she fought back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude
> How?
> Noooooo
Click to expand...

Clipped the concrete. I tapped it halfway back into place with a hammer then took an angle grinder till it wasn't hitting anymore. No damage to the bedknife.

After tipping it on its back for a while I think I flooded it because it didn't want to start. That's when I broke the pull cord. I took it apart and tied the handle back on. Only has about a 1 foot pull on it now but I stopped by the Honda shop and bought a new cord yesterday I just haven't had time to put it on.


----------



## Redtenchu

Damn, sorry @J_nick!

I'm helping a friend out with a Toro GM1000. Today I backlapped the mower. I couldn't get it to an acceptable cut quality because the Bedknife is trash. I'll order a new BK and shoot some video to help others that need to backlap. Here is a cool picture that shows what a little TLC can do for a reel!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Mowed front and back...... With the zero turn


----------



## Amaxwell5

Stained my old shed. I have plans to rebuild it next year, but for now this makes it look acceptable.


----------



## wiredawg

Today, I laid a bag of Milo in my back area, was a bag short from my Memorial Day application...


----------



## Redtenchu

Amaxwell5 said:


> Stained my old shed. I have plans to rebuild it next year, but for now this makes it look acceptable.


Looks great!


----------



## jayhawk

Dico112lr4 said:


> Calitrimmed,PGR/FEature application, asserted dominance over the HOA's 419.


looks like someone is building wisely...SIPs ...who does that except custom builders ?


----------



## Dico112lr4

jayhawk said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calitrimmed,PGR/FEature application, asserted dominance over the HOA's 419.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like someone is building wisely...SIPs ...who does that except custom builders ?
Click to expand...

Zip System OSB is pretty common in the Raleigh area for whatever reason. Most I've seen doesn't have extra insulation though.

More along the lines of this.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Damn, sorry J_nick!
> 
> I'm helping a friend out with a Toro GM1000. Today I backlapped the mower. I couldn't get it to an acceptable cut quality because the Bedknife is trash. I'll order a new BK and shoot some video to help others that need to backlap. Here is a cool picture that shows what a little TLC can do for a reel!


Looks good. Did you use any particular cleaning solution?


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Looks good. Did you use any particular cleaning solution?


Some ammonia (it's all I had) and a garden hose.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Edged the property. Still messing with this sand. Property in the front yard so uneven it's impossible not to kill some grass. :|


----------



## Grass Whisper

Cut the front first on "D" then dropped the deck a notch to "C". Grass is getting long with all the rain. Had no choice but to cut it when it was a touch damp. Normally cut it when its dry..... Its been raining a ton in my area....

Empire Zoysia

Toro Mulcher


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut today. Still at 0.29, the PGR and low N input has made this HOC manageable.

I have been collecting the clippings a lot more this year, @Mightyquinn would be proud!


----------



## M311att

Pulled a plug.


----------



## Ware

M311att said:


> Pulled a plug.


Cool pic.


----------



## Ral1121

Checked fuild and belts and did routine maintenance on my new mower and then took it for a spin. Cut yard at .600. this is also 5 days post leveling.



5 days earlier



I have been continuing to add more sand in certain areas. After everything fills in, I am going to do a midseason scalp and see if I can make a jump to maintaining at .400 hoc. I also sprayed fas today.


----------



## RayTL

Quick mow that resulted in some crummy result, but I haven't been able to cut all week, so I had to get er done. It was supposed to rain, so I threw out some Leacock 46-0-0, but the rain did not arrive! :shock:


----------



## Grass Whisper

In addition, I cut the back lawn D to C settings. Tons of rain in area so had to be done or it would have only gotten worse. Wife quite pissed at me spending all that time with the other girl.......


----------



## TigerinFL

Grass Whisper said:


> In addition, I cut the back lawn D to C settings. Tons of rain in area so had to be done or it would have only gotten worse. Wife quite pissed at me spending all that time with the other girl.......


you guys seem to have been getting a whole lot more rain that we have lately. not that I am complaining too much! it appears there is more on the way in the next few days.


----------



## Grass Whisper

Yep, seems we have a rainy season here in Pensacola. Rain daily.... Not really complaining about it mind you. However, it starts to make issue with fungus, rot, ect...... I have had my sprinkler off for quite some time now. Not ready to apply the June feeding 18-0-18 (Lesco) because all this rain will just wash it away. Anyone have dollor spot yet? I have it in my front lawn and have taken steps to combat any additional fungal issues. Now, its at 2 inches in height. Have you ever used any growth inhibitor on your zoysia. I have never even know that is an option. I'm quite new here...


----------



## Durso81

Not the lawn. But planted the front bed and touched up mulch.


----------



## Jacob_S

Ordered some Drive XLR8 and Penterra this morning. Full front and back now and trim this afternoon. 
And this came today

Here is a couple pics of the centipede front, the small side has a good bit of celebration bermuda mixed in.


----------



## Ral1121

Decided to try out some lesco moisture manager. Sprayed both my front and back at a rate of 9oz/M. I do not know if I believe the claims of 50% water savings but if it can make it to where I do not have to hand water between weekly watering, it will be worth it.


----------



## Myricia

I finished rigging up my tow behind sprayer to be attached to my lawn tractor. I really need to give it a bath the birds under my porch love it :roll:


----------



## RayTL

Watched the good Lord lay down a great soaking rain. Double cut tomorrow, oh yes.


----------



## Grass Whisper

Sprayed immunox today to deal with fungus. Edged, string trimmed, blew.....

Replaced lantana, trimmed bushes.

Worked about 6 hours overall....

Good day!!


----------



## Ware

I had good intentions, but decided it was just too miserable to work outside today... we're getting an early taste of August.


----------



## Gopwh2020

I started over and began my TifTuf journey. Journal and good stuff to come, but here's a sampling. I need to do some cleanup, but our goal was to get it down and start watering as it's pretty hot and humid today.


----------



## jayhawk

Gopwh2020 said:


> I started over and began my TifTuf journey. Journal and good stuff to come, but here's a sampling. I need to do some cleanup, but our goal was to get it down and start watering as it's pretty hot and humid today.
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://postimages.org/]


you have soft, opulent emerald in back....and you went with a homeowner Bermuda ?


----------



## Alan

What is that machine? Looks cool whatever it is.

I didn't do crap today, took the day off. If rain holds off tomorrow a.m. I'll mow before the monsoon arrives, otherwise I'll have several days off since rain is in the forecast for most of the week.


----------



## Gopwh2020

jayhawk said:


> Gopwh2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started over and began my TifTuf journey. Journal and good stuff to come, but here's a sampling. I need to do some cleanup, but our goal was to get it down and start watering as it's pretty hot and humid today.
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://postimages.org/]
> 
> 
> 
> you have soft, opulent emerald in back....and you went with a homeowner Bermuda ?
Click to expand...

I needed to match the other Bermuda front yards in my neighborhood. I hope to dominate my front yard, but I love my Emerald in the backyard.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Alan said:


> What is that machine? Looks cool whatever it is.
> 
> I didn't do crap today, took the day off. If rain holds off tomorrow a.m. I'll mow before the monsoon arrives, otherwise I'll have several days off since rain is in the forecast for most of the week.


The machine is a Dingo with a tiller attachment on the front. It makes quick work of tearing up the old grass and tilling down about 4 inches.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Nothing yesterday but look what came in the mail.





I now get to tackle brown patch problem and insects.


----------



## kur1j

@CenlaLowell Will that stuff take care of dollar spot as well?


----------



## CenlaLowell

kur1j said:


> @CenlaLowell Will that stuff take care of dollar spot as well?


It's supposed to according to PDF. I will spray on Monday to see if this works.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Tested out my New pushmower. Cut the whole front yard with it even though I cut it yesterday. Scalped spots are from the rider.


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> I had good intentions, but decided it was just too miserable to work outside today... we're getting an early taste of August.


Just as brutal over here yesterday. Waited on dew to burn off, and got out early. Still had to take frequent breaks cutting. My breaks consisted of coming inside, just laying in front of a blasting floor fan in the AC cooled house, and sucking down tons of water.


----------



## atc4usmc

Mowed, edged, trimmed, and blowed. Went to the pool, and then returned and sprayed some PGR.

Of course got the "you're crazy/sick..." comment from the wife for the pics I took! She doesn't understand! :bandit:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@@atc4usmc Your crepe myrtle is beautiful. Thanks for not murdering it.

I was pretty wiped after yesterday, and felt crummy most of the day. Waited until it was close to sunset before I pressure washed the driveway.









I was trying to be artsy fartsy and got inspired to do something like LCN did on his sidewalk, so I put this right at the end of the driveway long enough to take the picture. Later on I came in and found that tlf.com is not a redirect to this forum, but rather a site placeholder for an asian website. :lol:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...I was trying to be artsy fartsy and got inspired to do something like LCN did on his sidewalk, so I put this right at the end of the driveway long enough to take the picture. Later on I came in and found that tlf.com is not a redirect to this forum, but rather a site placeholder for an asian website. :lol:


Ha, yeah a 3-letter domain was not in my budget.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed at 4 inches and put down my first fungicide app of propiconazole 14.3


----------



## Ral1121

Mowed my backyard for the first time with my new mower and realized it is nowhere close to be ready to e mowed at .600. mower bounced around a lot and did not give me a clean cut. I was hopeful to put off leveling until next summer.


----------



## M311att

Investigated a bad spot in my lawn.


----------



## Jacob_S

Rain every day, haven't mowed or anything since friday. Its killing me, I want to mow. On top of that things I've ordered(drive XLR8 and FEature) have arrived and I want to apply! My Penterra should be here today I believe so I may be the crazy guy spraying something in the rain.


----------



## CenlaLowell

We need the rain but it sucks to have it on my day off. Now I can't do any yard work.


----------



## erad213

Well been busy lately..







Sprayed bifen and propiconizole( honor guard) a few days ago to help fight this little bit of grey leaf spot. I'm mowing at 3in, with palmetto STA. Should I go higher? The front is struggling to get tall. Might do core aeration and top dress this weekend


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Went to war with a little fairy ring


----------



## Krooz

Mowed the Bermuda. Had to bump it up a notch to get rid of the brown streaks. Working good for now. Can't see the "snow" patches along the edges from the Tenacity on the Nimblewill. Going to hit it early tomorrow with Celsius to try to get rid of Doveweed and Buttonweed that's popping up randomly....


----------



## Lacric333

Using Nutriculture 36-6-3 soluble. Liking the results.


----------



## RandyMan

M311att said:


> Pulled a plug.


What is your PH?My soil looks identical.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Ordered tnex prg, FEature and a my4sons sprayer. I'm excited to get them in and get some stuff accomplished.


----------



## Ral1121

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Went to war with a little fairy ring


Holy cow. I looked up that fame and that is some pricey stuff


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed penterra, chose to use hose end sprayer this time, now wait and see how good a job I did. I had quite a bit of already standing water it got sprayed on and more rain expected tomorrow.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut. Edged. Landscape bladed. Blew. Weed killed. Fertilized.










Saw this @ Ewing irrigation and was amused by the name.


----------



## M311att

Cut quickly and dropped some 46-0-0 before the rain.


----------



## Ral1121

SGrabs33 said:


> Cut. Edged. Landscape bladed. Blew. Weed killed. Fertilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this @ Ewing irrigation and was amused by the name.


Huh that's interesting. The greentrx that I bought in San Antonio is only 2% iron. I wonder if they have different restrictions on how much iron a product can have based on the region?


----------



## Dico112lr4

SGrabs33 said:


> Cut. Edged. Landscape bladed. Blew. Weed killed. Fertilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this @ Ewing irrigation and was amused by the name.


You didn't get the hurricane? All I could do today was go fishing.


----------



## SGrabs33

Dico112lr4 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut. Edged. Landscape bladed. Blew. Weed killed. Fertilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this @ Ewing irrigation and was amused by the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the hurricane? All I could do today was go fishing.
Click to expand...

Oh wow, we got a little rain but not that much :shock:

I'm hoping we get some more rain over the next few days. I've been bad about watering the lawn.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Just finished mowing the back.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Just finished mowing the back. Found out I was going out to eat when I got home from work. Didn't get started until 8. Hauled *** with the new pushmower then used the rider to clean up all the clumps of grass. Hopefully it doesn't look to bad when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## derek

Just checking on irrigation


----------



## MarkV

Scored a free shed from my father in law. I put it up yesterday. Even more garage space now.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ral1121 said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to war with a little fairy ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow. I looked up that fame and that is some pricey stuff
Click to expand...

Putting greens require $$$


----------



## dtillman5

Pulled a small handful of mushrooms this morning. Got a quick mow of the front before the rain came down. Ordered Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, feature 6-0-0, and T-Nex.


----------



## Txmx583

Took the front down to 1/4" and will maintain 1/2" when it greens back up in a few weeks. Going to do the same to the backyard tomorrow and attempt my first level.


----------



## Two9tene

I watched my lawn dominate the neighborhood!



Oh yeah made a drag mat also! I preparation for the big leveling job on Monday!!!


----------



## dtillman5

Txmx583 said:


> Took the front down to 1/4" and will maintain 1/2" when it greens back up in a few weeks. Going to do the same to the backyard tomorrow and attempt my first level.


 That's gonna look sweet when it comes back in! :banana:


----------



## Tellycoleman

This is why reel mower men like to mow when the grass is wet.

Still recovering from pgr damage 
Yes I did edge afterward.


----------



## Gregau33

Cut my empire zoysia today @ 2.75" and it is so thick (this is my side yard) . Love it at this height. I know people cut it real low, but I've found this is the best height for appearance and the ability to choke out just about all weeds. Just wished this turf would come out of dormancy a lot sooner than it does.


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed sedgehammer this morning, gonna mix up some drixe xlr8 and FEature in about an hour or so.


----------



## Gregau33

@Jacob_S Does sedgehammer not damage your yard in these temps? Dismiss kicked my zoysia's a$$ in these high temps


----------



## Jacob_S

@Gregau33not from what I remember, it's been a while since I've used it. But what little bit it might will bounce back pretty quick. Next weekend is time to drop fert again so not crazy worried about it. If I remember I'll update you over the next few days or so.


----------



## cnet24

Busy day today that started earlier this morning and just finished up. Trimmed some hedges in the front of the house and spent the rest of the day laying fresh pine straw. I snapped this pic earlier after my morning mow at 5/8. You can see in the middle some fresh sod that was laid after I FINALLY had a huge Bradford pear removed in my front yard. First pics are from the removal, other one was from today after mow.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Struggling with my backyard 
Tiftuf at .500


Had a bunch of rains and dealing with drainage issues, moved the drain for the 3rd time.

Cut the front and sides

Picked up starter fertalizer(need P/K), Epsom salt and gypsum, 2nd round of PGR next week.

Ordered Panterra to try on the backyard to see if it helps drainage


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday I edged and trimmed my yard. Spot planted some more stuff Augustine to the backyard. I also worked on finishing up the interior of the shed.


----------



## Two9tene

Just finished giving my Bermuda a fresh and low cut in preparation for the Big Leveling Job tommorow!


----------



## gatormac2112

Just mowed with the Swardman for the first time in a month as I was recovering from surgery. Cutting it at 1.25 inch instead of 1/2 inch now.


----------



## iFisch3224

dtillman5 said:


> Pulled a small handful of mushrooms this morning. Got a quick mow of the front before the rain came down. Ordered Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, feature 6-0-0, and T-Nex.


Looking great! Ordered some Feature for 'future' use.


----------



## TigerinFL

looks great @gatormac2112


----------



## iFisch3224

Sprayed Bifen IT & Gentrol @ my parents house for roaches and ants. Also got a mow in before the rain dump today.

No striping kit - obvious small yard, just the weight of the Honda HRR216.


----------



## MedozK

Not my lawn, but have been putting in lots of hours trying to doctor up some spots on the Football field that I take care of,


----------



## Two9tene

The big leveling project is officially underway!


----------



## CenlaLowell

More spot planting in tow. I'm done for today I have to work tonight


----------



## raldridge2315

Sprayed a cocktail of 0.165 lb. N, 0.2 oz Miller Micromix. and 0.2 fl. oz Demand CS / gal. / 1000 sq. ft. I love my Chapin 20V. I can concentrate on spraying instead of pumping. It may rain tonight. If not, I'll water in the morning.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Two9tene said:


> The big leveling project is officially underway!


What kind of soil did you use to level?


----------



## Ral1121

About to spray some Gordon's trimec crabgrass w/ weed control to get control of crabgrass in my lawn. Has 2-4d, quinclorac, and dicamba.

Other then that I did a double cut of both front and back yards.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ordered a landscaping blade and trimmer. Trying now to see how I can sneak it in the house and into rotation.


----------



## Two9tene

Tellycoleman said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big leveling project is officially underway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of soil did you use to level?
Click to expand...

Brother,

I contacted several golf courses in my area and they all pointed me to one company that provides a 70-30%, Sand-Soil mix. So far it's going down like a charm. However, I'm working this project by myself. 12 tons I am moving! I have gone through 3/4 of the pile so far so good! I will post a couple more pics in a couple of hours!


----------



## Two9tene

Steady strong since 10:00 am CST!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Two9tene said:


> Steady strong since 10:00 am CST!


Did you get the soil from Murphys?


----------



## Two9tene

Amaxwell5 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steady strong since 10:00 am CST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the soil from Murphys?
Click to expand...

Nah, I got it from Swinford Sand and Gravel


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I may or may not have vacuumed the lawn.


----------



## raldridge2315

Bunnysarefat said:


> I may or may not have vacuumed the lawn.


 :lol:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Two9tene said:


> Steady strong since 10:00 am CST!


12 tons with 4K sq feet. That's a good deep leveling project. More pictures please I wanna see.


----------



## Two9tene

It's more like 5k sq ft. Did my lawn and the neighbors lawn. 2.5k more a less for each lawn. I have about 1-2 yards left of sand. Fml 
I was out till about 10:30. pm last night working on these lawns. Woke up early this morning and got straight back to work. Putting in some final touches, throwing down fert, watering and calling it a Dagon day!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Changed the oil, spark plug and greased everything up in the 220sl today. I also ran some seafoam through it. It seems to idle much smoother now. I need to change my reel and bed knife sometime soon. Had time to get a quick mow of the front yard just to make sure everything was good to go.


----------



## Jacob_S

Watched it rain when I should have been mowing.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Fired the opening salvo on grassy weeds


----------



## 95mmrenegade

My dad has about 20k of bermuda, removed 10 trees over the last couple months, got the stumps and roots dug up and soil prepped for seed. Just need to get him into cutting with a reel not a rotary.








Sprayed certainty in the backyard, moved my gutter drain, going to cut this afternoon and follow it up with panterra to see if it helps drainage.





Lastly, built and painted a planter box to block the view of the AC unit. Just need some flowers.


----------



## ShaneNC

Mowed, trimmed bushes, and finally got around to doing some long overdue edging. I picked up a new Stihl FSA 56 battery string trimmer this morning and boyyyy is it sweet. My only regret is not getting it sooner.

May try and get some fresh mulch down in the near future. Also have the N-Ext "Bio Stimulant" pack on its way here that I picked up from the GCI Turf Academy store.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed. Now I'm looking at chemicals to spend my money on.


----------



## Jacob_S

Ran the reel in the back now hearing thunder. Looking forward to friday/weekend, its fert week!


----------



## Amaxwell5

I joined the PGR club today. It was my first application. I used .25 oz per 1000. I am ready to see the effects.


----------



## cnet24

@Amaxwell5 nice! This is my first year using it- I'm 3 apps in and have to say it is the best chemical I've purchased to date. Your growth will literally come to halt!


----------



## Amaxwell5

cnet24 said:


> @Amaxwell5 nice! This is my first year using it- I'm 3 apps in and have to say it is the best chemical I've purchased to date. Your growth will literally come to halt!


I really like mowing, so I think I will be more excited to see the darker and more dense grass.


----------



## Thor865

Mowed today at .5 in the rain


----------



## RayTL

Got caught by the rain while mowing !


----------



## nt5000

Mowed and played with Tonka trucks before kid's bath time.


----------



## dtillman5

I pulled mushrooms again this morning, only about 12 this morning, down from 30 the day before, and 50ish the day before that. I ordered a Swardman 55 10 blade. I got a package with teeJet nozzles in, and a package with T-Nex PGR in. Tested spraying 1k with 1 gallon of water with new Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, covered 1200 sq ft. So need to slow down just a little. I was walking fast based on others observations in Chapin 20v thread, but I'm 6' 4" so probably normal pace will work just fine. Gonna re-test in the morning to get it right, plus the dew will help see spray patern. Planning to put my very first app of PGR and Feature Micro 6-0-0 in the next day or so..


----------



## wiredawg

Cut today, my current schedule is every 4 days. And its time to apply my 3d application of PGR. A bit more vertical growth during my last 2 cuts, will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Amaxwell5

I was texting with the golf course superintendent this morning. It was kinda funny. I thought I would share.


----------



## wiredawg

Well, I was planning on applying my 3rd application of PGR today. But instead, watched a quick afternoon rain/wind storm come through. I guess, mother nature thought I needed to start a stock of fire wood. Luckily, nothing was damaged. Just unplanned stuff to do...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Edged, trimmed, fertilized with 8-8-8. I'm now watering drinking a beer.


----------



## TigerinFL

dtillman5 said:


> I pulled mushrooms again this morning, only about 12 this morning, down from 30 the day before, and 50ish the day before that. I ordered a Swardman 55 10 blade. I got a package with teeJet nozzles in, and a package with T-Nex PGR in. Tested spraying 1k with 1 gallon of water with new Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, covered 1200 sq ft. So need to slow down just a little. I was walking fast based on others observations in Chapin 20v thread, but I'm 6' 4" so probably normal pace will work just fine. Gonna re-test in the morning to get it right, plus the dew will help see spray patern. Planning to put my very first app of PGR and Feature Micro 6-0-0 in the next day or so..


looking good @dtillman5


----------



## iFisch3224

Put 2oz/1k FEature 6-0-0 down with some RGS for July 4th.

My order from bigsprinkler.com came in (thank you GCI turf svcs on YouTube for videos) as well and had to test out the new "Wobbler" sprinkler head. Hit's about 95% of my backyard from the center of the yard - corners need hand watering and that's it. Really, really, neat sprinkler.

Backyard needs some loving and attention and doesn't help my next door neighbor just had sod installed, and the sprinklers are on 3x a day, every day (starting to get some fungus).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@dtillman5 looks great. @iFisch3224 that's an interesting design? Care to make a thread about it, and maybe throw in a video?


----------



## iFisch3224

@Colonel K0rn

Sure, I might be able to do a video, there is a few on YT I found, but since the spread is so even and the droplets are, really like rain, I got wet, quick, just taking the stills, lol

When I water again (Sunday, pending weather) I will try and do a video. Pictures do not do it justice.

These are the ones I watched before ordering and found the company from a video @ GCI Turf. (hope these links come through)











I ordered this, because it's a fraction of the cost of replacing the 6 extremely poor designed sprinklers the house builder put in, and like I mentioned for about a ~1,800-2,000sq ft backyard I get extreme uniformity from 6" away from sprinkler to the outer spread (about 35-40 feet in any direction)

I feel like this will not only help reduce water consumption but also provide better and more even irrigation. Plus, it's a soothing sound, and very cool to watch in person. (I also love impact sprinklers as well)


----------



## Ral1121

Well burned my yard and then decide to just scalp my yard down to .250. hopefully I can maintain somewhere in the range of .300-.400


----------



## Tellycoleman

Edged my lawn then used the stolons to fill in bare spots


----------



## Dico112lr4

Put down Talstar P for my normal mosquito defense... swarm of white moths came down on the neighborhood over the next hour. App rate for sod webworms is 1/4 that for mosquitos so I should be set. Win.


----------



## lamontjb

I bought some fine top dressing sand from a local gravel company and filled in some low spots. Not brave enough to cover the whole yard with sand to do a level job, mainly because the sod is still too new (not even a month old). My plan it to fill the low spots little by little over the next two months, which should help me cut lower, then maybe next may I will scalp and level.... maybe.


----------



## Two9tene

@lamontjb ,

I would let that sod settle into its new home and establish good roots before you stress it out with a leveling job. I'm no professional but that's just my two cents!


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Put down kelp, humic and fulvic acid.


----------



## dtillman5

Applied my first ever app of T-Nex pgr, 0.25 oz /K and Feature Micronutrients 6-0-0, 1 oz/K
Looking forward to the suppression and lateral growth.


----------



## Jacob_S

Picked up some greentrx, $23.43 for any wondering. Headed home to mow, put that down and spray penterra.


----------



## Suaverc118

6/28: Mowed and applied some fertilizer
Before and after pics. First 2 are before, 3rd is Midway and rest is after.


----------



## iFisch3224

Suaverc118 said:


> 6/28: Mowed and applied some fertilizer
> Before and after pics. First 2 are before, 3rd is Midway and rest is after.


Looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed SA HOC 4".


----------



## iFisch3224

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA HOC 4".


 :nod: :nod:


----------



## trc

Sprayed pgr...then poured 0.5 inches out of nowhere immediately upon completion. Assuming I'll need to reapply tmrw. :roll:


----------



## iFisch3224

Mowed 3.5" Honda HHR216, bagged clippings and applied Eagle 20 down because I am battling a fungus, among us. :evil: :evil:





RGS/Humic 12 filling in the left side of the blue line rather nicely - about 6 days in.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I started lowering my HOC on my front yard. It's mostly Bermuda and I'd like to encourage the Bermuda to spread. Went from 4.25" to 3.5". Plan to mow again Sunday and bring it down to 3". Hope to settle around 2" when done. Got my soil savvy results and threw down some Milo and some Ironite. Got my impact sprinkler setup to start watering first thing in the morning. Gonna be a Saturday full of moving a sprinkler around.


----------



## wiredawg

Discovered "Groot" hiding in my backyard. Then forged "Hammer of Groot" to lay waste and smite thee, "broadleaf elves of mischeif".


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA HOC 4".


Beautiful yard man


----------



## gatormac2112

Cut at 1.25 inch last night and applied Chlorothalonil at 2oz per 1000 square feet this morning for some dollar spot I have developing.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

gatormac2112 said:


> Cut at 1.25 inch last night and applied Chlorothalonil at 2oz per 1000 square feet this morning for some dollar spot I have developing.


That's a beautiful yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Water, water, water. This year is crazy with the problems I have in this yard.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Applied PGR and FEature to the bermuda.
Made a video I will post later on a product review. (camera shy)


----------



## fp_911

After my mower mods I mowed at 3/4" today. I still have some bare spots because of heat stress but the grass is slowly recovering.


----------



## bgeorge6891

First time poster!

I put down TifTuf bermuda sod in my yard. The previous owners had a large shed that they took with them when we bought the house. After a few months, I couldn't take the bare ground, so I purchased a pallet of TifTuf.


----------



## Ral1121

Is the rest of your yard tiftuf?


----------



## driver_7

Mowed at 1.25" right before some rain hit. Sprayed Celsius the other day at 1.25oz rate (2.4g) in an attempt to get in front of a developing goosegrass problem, grass is looking a little lime green today. Hopefully the water today will help.

So many great looking lawns on here!


----------



## bgeorge6891

Ral1121 said:


> Is the rest of your yard tiftuf?


 When ordering the sod, I took a picture of my grass and asked Super Sod what to fill in the bare spot with. They suggested TifTuf because it is a very similar grass, but more drought resistant.


----------



## lamontjb

I mowed reel low and im finally seeing the sod lines fad away (layed two times 10 days apart).

I then watched my neighbor's kids pick weeds from thier yard and pass them to my kids through the fence... and my kids thought they were awesome presents...


----------



## SGrabs33

Tellycoleman said:


> Applied PGR and FEature to the bermuda.
> Made a video I will post later on a product review. (camera shy)


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied PGR and FEature to the bermuda.
> Made a video I will post later on a product review. (camera shy)
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
Click to expand...

+1, and I promise you can't be any more camera shy than me.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied PGR and FEature to the bermuda.
> Made a video I will post later on a product review. (camera shy)
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, and I promise you can't be any more camera shy than me.
Click to expand...

And you make quality videos, so keep it up!


----------



## gatormac2112

TN Hawkeye said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut at 1.25 inch last night and applied Chlorothalonil at 2oz per 1000 square feet this morning for some dollar spot I have developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful yard.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's really like a "20 footer" car, meaning it looks pretty good from the street, but get up close and the problems come into view.


----------



## Turftoe

I mowed with the new manual reel. Not easy, but it felt good to put the work in. It showed me how truly unlevel my yard is. Glad to see some green slowly coming back through the brown. I think I'm going to aerate for the first time next week(fingers crossed it helps). I plan to pick up the cores after.


----------



## Nerd

Spent some time transplanting some more runners from my "bermuda runner garden" (the kids play set surrounded by wood chips) into the bare patches plaguing my back yard. Slowly but surely they are fading.

I also mowed down the weed garden in the top half of my back yard, which sits on a steep incline separated from the rest of my yard by a retaining wall.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a video I will post later on a product review. (camera shy)
> 
> 
> 
> +1, and I promise you can't be any more camera shy than me.
Click to expand...

Duuudes. I am the king of camera shy. I am in introvert by nature.

Your vid is great and super useful. I can not for life of me get all the liquid in the tank without spilling it all over. It is virtually impossible.


----------



## wardconnor

iFisch3224 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6/28: Mowed and applied some fertilizer
> Before and after pics. First 2 are before, 3rd is Midway and rest is after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 looks really cool with the pavers. I have considered trying that


----------



## CenlaLowell

Water, trim plenty of my trees. Sprayer plus came in so messing up that as well.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Woke up super early to get a time lapse of the sunrise, whilst I sprayed my cocktail of urea, Humic 12 and PGR. Wet socks suck.


----------



## ShaneNC

Mowed and spread some fresh mulch to get some color around this place. Also threw down my first app of the N-Ext Bio-Stimulant group.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed in 3 directions and applied TCS Amp XC.
@wardconnor


----------



## wardconnor

@Suaverc118

Very nice. Very clean looking. Finely manicured look. This I like.

Job well done.


----------



## Suaverc118

wardconnor said:


> @Suaverc118
> 
> Very nice. Very clean looking. Finely manicured look. This I like.
> 
> Job well done.


I messed up right by the stopsign. Ever since I leveled I've had issues right there. So I'll stop my mower short of that area and use my weed eater. And it would be great if my wife knew how to park... She is sitting on my stone, again.


----------



## SGrabs33

Sprayed Primo with Feature


----------



## fp_911

SGrabs33 said:


> Sprayed Primo with Feature


Wow how low are you mowing? Looks great!


----------



## SGrabs33

fp_911 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Primo with Feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how low are you mowing? Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I am actually around 3/4-1in because I went on vaca and lost primo regulation :shock:

I don't mind the Turf a little longer than normal. I figure if I end up doing a sanding project that I will have to scalp it all anyways. Might as well keep it long and green!


----------



## fp_911

SGrabs33 said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Primo with Feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how low are you mowing? Looks great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am actually around 3/4-1in because I went on vaca and lost primo regulation :shock:
> 
> I don't mind the Turf a little longer than normal. I figure if I end up doing a sanding project that I will have to scalp it all anyways. Might as well keep it long and green!
Click to expand...

I just did the same for my yard. It's not quite as smooth as yours but I think I'll be happier at 3/4" instead of 0.5" considering I only mow once a week.

I also have some primo but haven't put it down this year because my lawn got fried by the sun. Once it completely fills in again I'll likely put an application down.

Great job!


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Spending the afternoon learning how to replace sprinkler valves. Two of the values stay on and spraying no matter what the control unit does. Also learning I really dislike this builder; they used both Hunter and Rain Bird products mixed together.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed,trimmed , and put scoots green max fert in my front yard.


----------



## Jacob_S

Really want to get out and mow, but it's a bit too wet from all day rain yesterday. Penterra has helped as there is far less standing water than would normally be but still have some. Other than that, just admiring the recovery from scorching it with sedgehammer and drive a few weeks ago.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Applied panterra to backyard at 1oz per k
PGR Monday @ .35 per k
Backlapped Toro and reset hoc(was slightly off for some reason
Cut today at .500
Spoon fed 18-24-16 
Applied 46-0-0 to thin areas


----------



## RandyMan

CenlaLowell said:


> Water, trim plenty of my trees. Sprayer plus came in so messing up that as well.


Which one did you get?I ordered the 2 gallon one(silver one) last night



Colonel K0rn said:


> Woke up super early to get a time lapse of the sunrise, whilst I sprayed my cocktail of urea, Humic 12 and PGR. Wet socks suck.


I did some spraying early this morning too and got so frustrated with wet shoes and socks I went online and purchased me these.Great reviews and a pretty good price @$31


----------



## dtillman5

@95mmrenegade looks amazing!


----------



## Ware

95mmrenegade said:


> Applied panterra to backyard at 1oz per k
> PGR Monday @ .35 per k
> Backlapped Toro and reset hoc(was slightly off for some reason
> Cut today at .500
> Spoon fed 18-24-16
> Applied 46-0-0 to thin areas


Very nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Raised my HOC and gave her a snip.



Still can't get Milo in my area and I'm out of reserve bags. Lowe's had Ironite 50% off for the 4th of July holiday, so I got a couple bags to try out. I applied it at 5#/1k.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave my Bermuda a Reel (Push) Low Mow! Drank a beer, or two, or three etc... waiting on my Bio-Stimulant package and T-Nex to arrive to throw down my first applications.


----------



## bgillroy

Glyphosate on some crab that's gotten too long while I wait for the weekend cool down to spray a blanket app. And made sure my soil sample is drying so I can turn it in tomorrow!


----------



## dtillman5

Put out Propiconazole as a preventative because I saw a few small web looking patches on the lawn this morning.


----------



## Durso81

Two9tene said:


> Gave my Bermuda a Reel (Push) Low Mow! Drank a beer, or two, or three etc... waiting on my Bio-Stimulant package and T-Nex to arrive to throw down my first applications.


Looking good. What type of push reel are you using? I just ordered me a earthwise 7 blade reel. Hopefully the T-Nex will be there tomorrow.


----------



## wiredawg

Accomplished the following 2 days ago (2 Jul), finally getting around to update it here:
Applied my 3d application of PGR with liquid iron (Southern Ag). Also, added a bit insecticide (Suspend SC) & herbicide (Surge) a very light dose of both. Suspend SC is helping keeping the bugs in general at bay (except for gnats). The Surge for some dove-weed, oxalis & yellow nut sedge...not much but enough here and there that's it's troublesome (mostly dove-weed), hand-pulling most I come across. And not ready to put down any more pre-emergent.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RandyMan said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water, trim plenty of my trees. Sprayer plus came in so messing up that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?I ordered the 2 gallon one(silver one) last night
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up super early to get a time lapse of the sunrise, whilst I sprayed my cocktail of urea, Humic 12 and PGR. Wet socks suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did some spraying early this morning too and got so frustrated with wet shoes and socks I went online and purchased me these.Great reviews and a pretty good price @$31
Click to expand...

I got the FH25E sprayers. I've been practicing with it and it's pretty good. The pump runs continuously, I wasn't expecting that. I'm waiting on some nozzles to calibrate it.


----------



## Don_Bass




----------



## iFisch3224

Well, the past couple of days, resulting in another cut @ 3.5", bagged (fungal infection).

Also put down 9 bags of black mulch from Lowes ($2/bag) [you'll count 12, I didn't need quite that many]

And celebrated 4th with a salute to the flag and a Budweiser beer. Lawn is starting to come back around, and I'm starting to see some results (5 days in with Eagle 20 app). Can't wait to remove most of the older plants (against the window) that the builder put it - would like a nice row of hedges below the window and some more flowering plants below that.


----------



## iFisch3224

ShaneNC said:


> Mowed and spread some fresh mulch to get some color around this place. Also threw down my first app of the N-Ext Bio-Stimulant group.


Awesome! I've done my first throw down of N-Ext products, and Monday I'll re-apply RGS, and Humic 12 @ 3oz/1k and let it ride until the middle of August. Seen some results after the first app (about 10 days in) and excited for the upcoming year.

:thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Suaverc118 said:


> Mowed in 3 directions and applied TCS Amp XC.
> @wardconnor


Crisp. Great job!


----------



## iFisch3224

95mmrenegade said:


> Applied panterra to backyard at 1oz per k
> PGR Monday @ .35 per k
> Backlapped Toro and reset hoc(was slightly off for some reason
> Cut today at .500
> Spoon fed 18-24-16
> Applied 46-0-0 to thin areas


Beautiful house and yard!!! :nod:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

iFisch3224 said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied panterra to backyard at 1oz per k
> PGR Monday @ .35 per k
> Backlapped Toro and reset hoc(was slightly off for some reason
> Cut today at .500
> Spoon fed 18-24-16
> Applied 46-0-0 to thin areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful house and yard!!! :nod:
Click to expand...

Thanks it's a team effort. My wife handles the shrubs, flowers mulch/dye...I will handle grass, fert and everything else.


----------



## iFisch3224

95mmrenegade said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied panterra to backyard at 1oz per k
> PGR Monday @ .35 per k
> Backlapped Toro and reset hoc(was slightly off for some reason
> Cut today at .500
> Spoon fed 18-24-16
> Applied 46-0-0 to thin areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful house and yard!!! :nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks it's a team effort. My wife handles the shrubs, flowers mulch/dye...I will handle grass, fert and everything else.
Click to expand...

Well done sir. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118

iFisch3224 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed in 3 directions and applied TCS Amp XC.
> @wardconnor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisp. Great job!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Edging those stones is a pain in the bootay


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, still leveling with this sand. Slow and steady wins the race, I guess :|


----------



## cnet24

Applied PGR/FEature combo for the first time and looking forward to the results. "Accidentally" ordered Celsius after my wife specifically said "you better not order that." But I'm having a weed outbreak that I need to get in front of soon!


----------



## RandyMan

I just ordered my first bottle of prodiamine(always used the lesco 0-0-7 bag from home depot), Celsius(always used the weed b gon ) and a bottle propiconazole(always used the bayer fungus bottle) as a have been battling fungus in my bermuda for the last 2-3 yrs..This video was an eye opener for me.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho61vBJqS3Y[/media]


----------



## RandyMan

CenlaLowell said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water, trim plenty of my trees. Sprayer plus came in so messing up that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?I ordered the 2 gallon one(silver one) last night
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up super early to get a time lapse of the sunrise, whilst I sprayed my cocktail of urea, Humic 12 and PGR. Wet socks suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did some spraying early this morning too and got so frustrated with wet shoes and socks I went online and purchased me these.Great reviews and a pretty good price @$31
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the FH25E sprayers. I've been practicing with it and it's pretty good. The pump runs continuously, I wasn't expecting that. I'm waiting on some nozzles to calibrate it.
Click to expand...

Mine arrived yesterday.Charged battery up and it wont power on at all.Looks like I got a defective one.Emailed sprayers plus around 10 hours ago and havent heard anything back yet


----------



## dtillman5

Put down .6lb N/k


----------



## CenlaLowell

RandyMan said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?I ordered the 2 gallon one(silver one) last night
> 
> I did some spraying early this morning too and got so frustrated with wet shoes and socks I went online and purchased me these.Great reviews and a pretty good price @$31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the FH25E sprayers. I've been practicing with it and it's pretty good. The pump runs continuously, I wasn't expecting that. I'm waiting on some nozzles to calibrate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday.Charged battery up and it wont power on at all.Looks like I got a defective one.Emailed sprayers plus around 10 hours ago and havent heard anything back yet
Click to expand...

That sucks, I wonder what there return service is like? Hopefully they make it right and give you a new one.


----------



## Smokindog

Lowered my cut to 1.625" and am hopeful I did the right thing. It was thick enough to roll a golf ball on at 2.125". I think I was grass shamed


----------



## g-man

@Smokindog I moved your post to the warm season side (Bermuda)


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed, put down bifen it and propiconazole blanket spray. Now watering the lawn man this is hard work.


----------



## Gregau33

Smokindog said:


> Lowered my cut to 1.625" and am hopeful I did the right thing. It was thick enough to roll a golf ball on at 2.125". I think I was grass shamed


Wow... Never have seen such a nice looking and thick Bermuda yard at that height. Looks good bro!


----------



## Smokindog

@g-man - THX!

Is there a LIKE feature on this forum???????



g-man said:


> @Smokindog I moved your post to the warm season side (Bermuda)


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Lowered my HOC to 2.75". Had to double cut to get up clippings. Put out a .5lb of N. Setup the sprinklers and waiting for them to come on.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Put down first round of N-ext products:
15 ounces of Air8
15 ounces of Microgreene
15 ounces of RGS
15 ounces of Humic12
Mixed in 4.5 gallons of water
Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, dual nozzle boom, blue teejet AI nozzles

Got alittle staining on the edges at first which cleaned up easy with simple green.

Going to cut tonight


----------



## cnet24

Quick mow, trim, and blow around the yard. I'm loving the color today after applying my first FEature app yesterday morning, I feel the picture doesn't do it justice.

HOC is 5/8"- forgive the not so straight stripes and establishing sod in the middle. I raise my HOC mid Cut as I approach the sod to avoid scalping, which I think causes me to lose focus and swerve some.



I'm battling a major goose grass problem that (for now) seems to be localized to one spot in my yard, but lucky for me in the back. I had another area where I was pulling constantly and backfilling the divots with sand. I tried Round-up in the back, @Greendoc I'm hoping this is a good sign and shows my GG is not glypho-resistant?


----------



## Two9tene

Just threw down some T-Nex, RGS, AIR8, and Humic12! Used Mark-it-Blue to throw down the T-Nex and mix the others in a super cocktail and just sprayed and prayed! We will see what she looks like in a week or two!









Ohh yeah my 5 year old went shopping with the wife at the local dollar tree and spotted this rinky dink flamingo and told my wife that she had to get it to put it on the lawn! Lmao she said that we should put it up like the videos we watch! Lmao shout out to @Ware and @wardconnor. I may not be dominating on this forum but I sure am in my neighborhood! Lmao! MTF!!!

Ohh yeah! BM killed me today also!


----------



## wardconnor

@Two9tene

That's some serious domination. That looks really good. Birds? #winning


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spread some sand, sprayed 5k of my lawn with propiconazole and bifen it now that's down for the next three months. Later today I'm going to trim some trees and mess with some flowers.


----------



## Jacob_S

Watched it rain again. But yesterday we got 1 5/8" within an hour and within I'd say 30 minutes most of the standing water was gone, thanks Penterra. The trouble spots are still holding some but I am now aware that the soil is decently saturated at least 2' down after drilling with a bulb planting auger friday.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Scalped the yard down to 1" and ready to level tomorrow.


----------



## g-man

@Lawn_newbie I moved your post to the warm season side (Bermuda).

Why not lower than 1in for the scalp?


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@g-man That is the lowest my rotary would go.


----------



## Ral1121

I broke out my b&g sprayer today for the first time and did an inside bug treatment and outside barrier treatment of fastcap. I then did a broadcast treatment of my yard with demand and tengard. First time doing my own bug treatment.


----------



## Durso81

Mowed today @ 1" with my new push reel mower. It actually wasn't as bad as I thought. It's a earthwise 7 blade reel. It can go down to 1/2". I'll have to play around with the height adjustments and see if I can get 3/4". If so I'll scalp at 1/2" and maintain at 3/4" , but I may have to level before I can go that low. We shall see.


----------



## Gregau33

Gave the zoysia a cut today @ 2.75"


----------



## raldridge2315

Gregau33 said:


> Gave the zoysia a cut today @ 2.75"


This looks really good except it looks like I'm not the only one who can't make straight stripes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gregau33

raldridge2315 said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the zoysia a cut today @ 2.75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks really good except it looks like I'm not the only one who can't make straight stripes. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha... No kidding. I think I'd make better stripes if I was blindfolded


----------



## nt5000

Sprayed this

For this


----------



## Two9tene

nt5000 said:


> Sprayed this
> 
> 
> That beer will work wonders for your lawn! Lol


----------



## Turftoe

Had the lawn aerated yesterday and started picking up cores around 4:30pm. I raked and bagged these little pieces of ga red clay until 9:30pm. It was tough and I'm paying for it today, but I'm hoping this helps to improve the overall state of my lawn. Hit it with a little bit of water last night and plan on putting down some milo and pre-e this afternoon.


----------



## nt5000

Turftoe said:


> Had the lawn aerated yesterday and started picking up cores around 4:30pm. I raked and bagged these little pieces of ga red clay until 9:30pm. It was tough and I'm paying for it today, but I'm hoping this helps to improve the overall state of my lawn. Hit it with a little bit of water last night and plan on putting down some milo and pre-e this afternoon.


:shock: That's *a lot* of area to rake! Did you use anything motorized like a leaf blower or rotary?
I'm picturing you listening to Helter Skelter on headphones the whole time and shouting along at the end. :lol:


----------



## Turftoe

nt5000 said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the lawn aerated yesterday and started picking up cores around 4:30pm. I raked and bagged these little pieces of ga red clay until 9:30pm. It was tough and I'm paying for it today, but I'm hoping this helps to improve the overall state of my lawn. Hit it with a little bit of water last night and plan on putting down some milo and pre-e this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: That's *a lot* of area to rake! Did you use anything motorized like a leaf blower or rotary?
> I'm picturing you listening to Helter Skelter on headphones the whole time and shouting along at the end. :lol:
Click to expand...

Just my two hands and a rake 

If I had a bagger on my rotary I would've used that. I figured with the tools at my disposal the rake was the simplest option. Next time I will use a bagger even if I have to rent one lol.

I like to think that my sweat added some much needed nutrients to the lawn. It'll be green and thick in no time!


----------



## Turftoe

After aerating and picking up the cores yesterday, today I put down milo and pre-e. Not really sure what I need to do next, probably just keep cutting it every other day and pray that it greens up.


----------



## iFisch3224

@Turtfoe

Time for maybe .5lb/1k N to stimulate some growth? I love Milo and apply 4x a year. I've been using Feature 6-0-0 w/ Micro and Iron at .5lb/1k inbetween feedings for iron and some growth, as I've been battling some issues on my lawn too.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513


----------



## iFisch3224

RGS 6oz/1k
Humic 12 6oz/1k
(^ stimulate growth in brown areas and overall lawn health going into 95* days)

Cleated Iron (for color as my last mow did some slight scalping and batting fungus/brown patch)

Eagle 20 fungicide (round 2)


----------



## nt5000

Don't forget H2O!


----------



## iFisch3224

nt5000 said:


> Don't forget H2O!


Of course. 

I'm on a manual schedule now, since the rain is rather consistent, but we aren't supposed to have rain for 3 more days, so I'll put down a little tomorrow, water everything in, and give the grass a chance to dry out before mother nature dumps some more rain on us. It's been quite wet here the past 4 or 5 days.

 :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Laid a half pallet of tiftuf! Absolutely underestimated the heat today...


----------



## Turftoe

iFisch3224 said:


> @Turtfoe
> 
> Time for maybe .5lb/1k N to stimulate some growth? I love Milo and apply 4x a year. I've been using Feature 6-0-0 w/ Micro and Iron at .5lb/1k inbetween feedings for iron and some growth, as I've been battling some issues on my lawn too.
> 
> https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513


I just saw your post, I don't know why it didn't tag me. Oh well 

This may be a newbie question, but if I'm putting down milo at 1 lb/k and then put down Feature at .5 lb, isn't it doing the same exact thing?


----------



## Movingshrub

Turftoe said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Turtfoe
> 
> Time for maybe .5lb/1k N to stimulate some growth? I love Milo and apply 4x a year. I've been using Feature 6-0-0 w/ Micro and Iron at .5lb/1k inbetween feedings for iron and some growth, as I've been battling some issues on my lawn too.
> 
> https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your post, I don't know why it didn't tag me. Oh well
> 
> This may be a newbie question, but if I'm putting down milo at 1 lb/k and then put down Feature at .5 lb, isn't it doing the same exact thing?
Click to expand...

It's a bit hard to tell from the post if they are 1lb of product or 1lb of N's worth of product. It looks like 0.5lb worth of N of milo (so 8lb of milo per 1k sqft), and then legitimately, just a 0.5lb per 1k of FEature is how I'm reading that. With that said, the Feature bag suggests 1-2oz per 1k, so 0.5lb sounds like 4x the recommended rate. IF he meant 0.5lb of N's worth of feature, then it would be 8.33lb of FEature per 1k. Considering Feature comes in 3lb bags, I can't imagine they were spraying almost 3lbs of Feature per 1k, but I've been wrong before.

To your point about it doing the exact same thing - not necessarily. With the Milo they get the slow release aspect of milo, the phosphorus from the milo, plus the carbon content of the bio-solid. The FEature product is likely going to be a fast release N source and has more Iron than the milo.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, edged. It's a slow process but the yard is coming together nicely.


----------



## Two9tene

Scoured the lawn for signs and symptoms of my unfortunate T-Nex overdose! Lol


----------



## Ral1121

Cut both front and back yard today using my groomer attachment for the first time today.


----------



## nt5000

Ral1121 said:


> Cut both front and back yard today using my groomer attachment for the first time today.


pics or it didn't happen!

...and what were your observations?


----------



## Ral1121

@nt5@nt5000

To dark already to get any pics. Did pull up a lot of old material and seemed to thin it out a little. I set it to just above ground level to hopefully cut those stolons to create new growth points as well. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## nt5000

Put down the rest of a bag of fertilizer I had leftover in the garage. Did some _wacking_ on a bush that was blocking a sprinkler (still needs a lot of work.)
Tomorrow is my 1 day/week to water! :banana: 
Pretty sure *at least* one car drove by while I was down on my hands and knees inspecting cut quality in the front yard. I'm sure they were like, "Ha! Look at that guy!" :lol:


----------



## erdons

Finally backlapped my McLane and dropped it as low as possible in order to try getting it to putting green height. Scalped pretty bad, threw some 29-0-4 fertilizer on it right after and watered it in, I expect it to green up in a week or 2.


----------



## Ral1121

nt5000 said:


> Pretty sure *at least* one car drove by while I was down on my hands and knees inspecting cut quality in the front yard. I'm sure they were like, "Ha! Look at that guy!" :lol:


Would have been better if you had a pair of scissors in your hand and ruler giving the lawn a fine trim.


----------



## TigerinFL

Gregau33 said:


> Gave the zoysia a cut today @ 2.75"


 :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra

Got a double cut in, spread some 15-15-15 mixed with some Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0).

Got in the house to cool off from the 103 with 80% humidity and not 5 minutes later another monsoon rolls in. Hadn't been mowed in a week and a half and took 2 inches off in most spots. Glad I got it done, downpour watered in my fert for free!


----------



## Gopwh2020

Gave the TifTuf a cut and a drink of water. We are 28 days since installation and things are looking great.


----------



## DSchlauch

Treated backyard with Eagle, fingers crossed ......

Good Lordy it's HOT!


----------



## Two9tene

Gopwh2020 said:


> Gave the TifTuf a cut and a drink of water. We are 28 days since installation and things are looking great.


She is looking mighty nice! Just 28 days she just settled right in! And that domination line jeeze-oh-petes!

You should throw down a "crap" ton of N! #teammilo 
 green her up even more!

Meanwhile I am sharpening my blades and waiting for the sun to simmer down so I can get out there and throw'er down, plus a quick mow!


----------



## Two9tene

Sharpening my blades and getting to give the first cut after the epic T Nex overdose of FY18!





Gonna throw down some lbs of Milo that I snagged up between Ace and I was surprised by a neighbor that gave me a free Bag!!! Ohh yeah! Smells like success in my garage and shed again!!!


----------



## Two9tene

Cut it two ways! Taken a break might as well update anyone who might be following! Lol



It's hotter than a hootchie cootchie! Ode to Allen Jackson! Lmao


----------



## randy

Got a reel mower today and put my 6 year old too it.. https://photos.app.goo.gl/Pchj1iTtHucC2G5d6

I did sweep the lawn of the leaves later. Ton of trees border our property and it's like Fall whenever there is lack of rain.


----------



## Smokindog

Day 7 after moving my HOC down .5" to about 1.5"

Trim, Edge, Mow and Blow





vvvvvv DAY 1 - The sinking feeling in the gut after lowering the cut  vvvvvv


vvvvvv DAY -2 vvvvvv


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

The scent of fresh cut grass at 6:30am


----------



## Jacob_S

viva_oldtrafford said:


> The scent of fresh cut grass at 6:30am


man that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Water, spread some mulch, still spreading sand.


----------



## iFisch3224

Movingshrub said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Turtfoe
> 
> Time for maybe .5lb/1k N to stimulate some growth? I love Milo and apply 4x a year. I've been using Feature 6-0-0 w/ Micro and Iron at .5lb/1k inbetween feedings for iron and some growth, as I've been battling some issues on my lawn too.
> 
> https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your post, I don't know why it didn't tag me. Oh well
> 
> This may be a newbie question, but if I'm putting down milo at 1 lb/k and then put down Feature at .5 lb, isn't it doing the same exact thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit hard to tell from the post if they are 1lb of product or 1lb of N's worth of product. It looks like 0.5lb worth of N of milo (so 8lb of milo per 1k sqft), and then legitimately, just a 0.5lb per 1k of FEature is how I'm reading that. With that said, the Feature bag suggests 1-2oz per 1k, so 0.5lb sounds like 4x the recommended rate. IF he meant 0.5lb of N's worth of feature, then it would be 8.33lb of FEature per 1k. Considering Feature comes in 3lb bags, I can't imagine they were spraying almost 3lbs of Feature per 1k, but I've been wrong before.
> 
> To your point about it doing the exact same thing - not necessarily. With the Milo they get the slow release aspect of milo, the phosphorus from the milo, plus the carbon content of the bio-solid. The FEature product is likely going to be a fast release N source and has more Iron than the milo.
Click to expand...

Sorry for any confusion - I have been experimenting with 1lb total - .5lb from Milo. Maybe I got my math wrong, but I did apply at 2oz of Feature for a total of 6.5oz on my yard.

This spring I did an app of Milo about 6 weeks (weather permitting) before the app of Feature. My thought's being the soil has access to slow release and quick release nutrients.


----------



## iFisch3224

Simple cut today before the rain - 4", mulched the yard for the first time in 2 weeks (been bagging with Eagle 20 app)


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut, greenTRX, and watered.


----------



## Movingshrub

iFisch3224 said:


> Sorry for any confusion - I have been experimenting with 1lb total - .5lb from Milo. Maybe I got my math wrong, but I did apply at 2oz of Feature for a total of 6.5oz on my yard.
> 
> This spring I did an app of Milo about 6 weeks (weather permitting) before the app of Feature. My thought's being the soil has access to slow release and quick release nutrients.


So 1/2lb of N from milo and 2oz of FEature 6-0-0 per 1k. What is providing the other 1/2lb of Nitrogen?


----------



## MatthewinGA

I ain't done nothin' since spraying PGR 2 weeks ago.

What a July with Bermudagrass!

No more 3 times a week in the hot summer!


----------



## Alan

Gave the back a simulated fraze cut with my neighbors 48" rider.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I woke up at 5:45 and sprayed PGR+FEature+ Bifen. Got it done before the heat. Also checked my Bench HOC ( 1/2 inch) against measured HOC. All in the morning dew.


----------



## Jacob_S

Starting the morning with coffee and a little pruning along the back fence. This should let a little more sunlight to hit the ground back there.


----------



## fp_911

Mowed and edged. I won't be able to touch the yard again for another week so hopefully it'll wait for my return!

Yes the hoses are still out as I guess it doesn't rain here anymore!


----------



## Alan

I guess the person across the street from you, the one with the fire plug in their yard, doesn't water at all? Looks crispy.


----------



## RayTL

Mowed
Edged
Blew
Expanded flower bed - stopping the assault of neighbor's grass upon mine
Planted flowers - thanks honey
Cut back knockouts
Cut back gardenias
Trimmed azaleas 
I'm pooped.


----------



## Jacob_S

Finished the day with a quick back yard mow. Tomorrow evenings plans are celsius/feature spray in back and just feature in the front.


----------



## fp_911

Alan said:


> I guess the person across the street from you, the one with the fire plug in their yard, doesn't water at all? Looks crispy.


They do water but honestly I don't know what my neighbors are doing wrong except they mow at probably 3 inches high. I see most of the homeowners in my neighborhood out working on the yard quite a bit but without success.

I cut once a week, water when we have a drought, and then dump a bag of milo every month. That's about it.


----------



## deeevo

FEAture, Humic12 and Azoxystrobin. First time putting down FEAture and I am excited to see the results.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trees are getting bigger so I'm making the beds wider. I'm transplanting the St Augustine to bare spots in the yard. Tomorrow I have a long day ahead of me.


----------



## Alan

I once again used my neighbors 48" rider, but this time I cut the front. It's too dark and too late for a pic, but I'll try to grab one tomorrow. I did some scalping with it(oh well).

ETA: added the cap.

Here's a cap from my cams...the only place I drive drunk:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Morning primo and some core aerifictaion today


----------



## Smokindog

After lowering to 1.5" 11 days ago, I raised the deck to 1.75" and fertilized with about 1/2 lb N per K! The cut is just nicer IMO even the the mower is advertised to mow to 1.5". I've been mowing daily!

TODAY


YESTERDAY


07/12


----------



## iFisch3224

Added Scotts Disease-Ex (Hertigage G) granular over the yard this afternoon. 30min a zone, watered in, and getting ready for "supposedly" 3 days of rain in the next 72 hours.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Watered
Trim crepe myrtle
Trim rose bruhes
Trim bottlebrush trees
Will finish this job in the morning


----------



## Turftoe

I threw down 3 more bags of Milo the other day (~.9 lb/K) and then removed the tree this past weekend. I leveled the patch as best as I could and then today put out 1/2 bag of Scott's Lawn Soil. I pulled a lot of runners from the other edges of the lawn and planted them across the patch. I have never done this before so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I used a screwdriver to put a hole and then put a sprig in each. I'm hoping this takes off and fills in before the season is over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## raldridge2315

Turftoe said:


> I threw down 3 more bags of Milo the other day (~.9 lb/K) and then removed the tree this past weekend. I leveled the patch as best as I could and then today put out 1/2 bag of Scott's Lawn Soil. I pulled a lot of runners from the other edges of the lawn and planted them across the patch. I have never done this before so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I used a screwdriver to put a hole and then put a sprig in each. I'm hoping this takes off and fills in before the season is over. Fingers crossed.


Keep it wet and it will grow.


----------



## dtillman5

Put out Azoxystrobin (Scotts Disease Ex) at the curative rate, to battle the beginnings of dollar spot, been seeing those nasty little white webs around the lawn. It's been so wet, and it seems to rain every day, almost always in the evening so the ground has stayed wet over night practically every day for the past 3 weeks. I'm also battling a Spurge outbreak  , I hand pulled pretty near everyone of them yesterday and this morning, making sure to get the tap root, I'm talkin hundreds spread across the front and side yard. I'd put a herbicide on them but with the lawn struggling from fungus and overly wet conditions, on top of high heat, just didn't want to stress it anymore right now. I also put down a light Pre-M a few days before pulling all the Spurge in the hopes all the little Spurge seeds won't germinate  . I'm really hoping Prodiamine this Fall and Spring keeps it from coming back.


----------



## Two9tene

Epic T-Nex Overdose Update #4:

Just gave the lawn a fresh reel mow! And ohh boy was it SUPER easy!







As for the signs and symptoms of the overdose, the yellowing is extremely prominent! However, my lawn is still greener than most in the neighborhood, so I am not as upset as I thought I would be! Oh well threw down some more Milo in hopes of some greening up a bit!

Oh yeah I also took the reel to the right side lawn for the 1st time! Was also super easy! Lowered the HOC to ~1".

Overall I would say that the T-Nex is forgiving even when you go 3-4x's the recommended dose! Lmao


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed
Sprayed humic 12


----------



## nt5000




----------



## SGrabs33

nt5000 said:


>


Nice! More pics of your progress please!

As for what I did today... I took out about 50 plugs in some dead areas of my lawn. I picked up a few rolls of tifway and some sand to fill in tomorrow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot planted this morning
Leveling with sand
Trying to figure out what new mower I want
Trim one BIG crepe myrtle

Later
Leveling with sand
Finish spot planting


----------



## krubs

fp_911 said:


> Mowed and edged. I won't be able to touch the yard again for another week so hopefully it'll wait for my return!
> 
> Yes the hoses are still out as I guess it doesn't rain here anymore!


Do you have a link to your sprinkler/hose setup? Looks like something I would like to try and recreate for my yard.


----------



## gatormac2112

Sprayed a second round of Chlorothalonil for a dollar spot outbreak I had a month ago as well as an app of Celsius for an outbreak of Spurge I have going on. That was yesterday. Today I mowed at 1 inch. Thinking about core aerating and sanding


----------



## Dico112lr4

Snapped a pre-work picture


----------



## 501Guy

Dico112lr4 said:


> Snapped a pre-work picture


Impressive stand of grass you have there. [golf clap]


----------



## CenlaLowell

Dico112lr4 said:


> Snapped a pre-work picture


Talk about domination line :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P

Dico112lr4 said:


> Snapped a pre-work picture


Damn! Dark and Thicc!


----------



## Two9tene

Dico112lr4 said:


> Snapped a pre-work picture


Damn! Look at that domination! Nice work brother! Nice Work!


----------



## Two9tene

gatormac2112 said:


> Sprayed a second round of Chlorothalonil for a dollar spot outbreak I had a month ago as well as an app of Celsius for an outbreak of Spurge I have going on. That was yesterday. Today I mowed at 1 inch. Thinking about core aerating and sanding


It's too bad your a Gator fan. Otherwise I would have complimented your amazing lawn! Lmao


----------



## gatormac2112

Two9tene said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a second round of Chlorothalonil for a dollar spot outbreak I had a month ago as well as an app of Celsius for an outbreak of Spurge I have going on. That was yesterday. Today I mowed at 1 inch. Thinking about core aerating and sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad your a Gator fan. Otherwise I would have complimented your amazing lawn! Lmao
Click to expand...

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.


What kind of mower are you using to get those beautiful stripes in St Augustine?


----------



## Crabbychas

Put my new rotary scissors to use



Need to get some TLF stickers to decorate my equipment with. I also had two ladies stop and admire the scissors


----------



## raldridge2315

Sprayed a cocktail of 0.25 lb. N/ 1 oz. Propoconazole/ 1 tsp Southern Ag Surfactant /1000 sq.ft. The fungicide is a preventative dose. I have been spraying the 0.25 lb. N weekly. ---- make the grass happy.


----------



## Ral1121

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.


Those picks almost want me to switch to st Augustine. That looks amazing.


----------



## Ware

I mowed at 0700 in an attempt to beat the heat - double cut at 0.45".


----------



## iFisch3224

Dico112lr4 said:


> Snapped a pre-work picture


#got'em! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Sprayed Feature 6-0-0 (primarily for iron) @ half dose or so - 2.5oz for ~3,300sq feet.

Cut the lawn @ 4" bagged first half and mulched second cut.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mower are you using to get those beautiful stripes in St Augustine?
Click to expand...

I use a Troy Bilt 21" push mower with a Checkmate striper. I mow the ole double fat stripes. My St Aug really is struggling, today makes 18 straight days with no rains. I mowed it just to make myself feel better. :lol: Thanks for the compliment man!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Ral1121 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those picks almost want me to switch to st Augustine. That looks amazing.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's struggling though, the lack of rain is taking a toll on it. Like I said to @CenlaLowell I mowed it to make myself feel better.


----------



## iFisch3224

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.


Looks really strong! We finally got some rain ~1" past 7 days/2.75" or so past 11 days according to weatherundeground. Really needed it as my water bill was creeping up a little! :lol: :lol:

Finally, 9 days without irrigation. Whew! lol


----------



## Gregau33

Installed a Checkmate striper to my Timemaster. It stripes well, but is a true PITA to pull back and maneuver around obstacles. Thinking maybe the the Toro stripe kit might be a little better at getting around things.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Cut the yards for three elderly neighbors. It was pretty nice in 83 degree weather. My wife joined me, edged, and worked the blower like a champ.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Gregau33 said:


> Installed a Checkmate striper to my Timemaster. It stripes well, but is a true PITA to pull back and maneuver around obstacles. Thinking maybe the the Toro stripe kit might be a little better at getting around things.


The most important question is how do you like your timemaster?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

It's been 12 days since it was cut, laid down PGR 9 days ago but it rained right after application but really had no choice in timing. Backyard surprisingly cut well without catching the clippings. Front yard was a different story. Not sure if I need to apply another dose of PGR or just sit and wait. Front yard had to raise height to .600 back is still at .500.

Debating about throwing down some leveling mix.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

A cool 108 today.


----------



## NightTrain05

Verticut with the Swardman this weekend


----------



## Jacob_S

Staying out of the heat, probably gonna spray celsius and FEature later. But, best girlfriend award goes out to mine, she just randomly bought me this and gave it to me today. 

So now to decide where to plug from, I'm thinking the celebration in the front yard.


----------



## Gregau33

CenlaLowell said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a Checkmate striper to my Timemaster. It stripes well, but is a true PITA to pull back and maneuver around obstacles. Thinking maybe the the Toro stripe kit might be a little better at getting around things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important question is how do you like your timemaster?
Click to expand...

I know a lot of people crap all over the timemaster, but I absolutely love it. I have also owned the commercial 30 Exmark makes (basically a Turfmaster) and much prefer the Timemaster because it is quite a bit lighter. It cuts great and has plenty of power. But my favorite thing about it, is that it has great suction when mowing. It is great in late winter and early spring when you have to "pick up" leaves that have been falling.

I guess my point is, go get one... You won't be disappointed! :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed my dried up SA today. :lol:  Oh Lord please send forth your rains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mower are you using to get those beautiful stripes in St Augustine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a Troy Bilt 21" push mower with a Checkmate striper. I mow the ole double fat stripes. My St Aug really is struggling, today makes 18 straight days with no rains. I mowed it just to make myself feel better. :lol: Thanks for the compliment man!
Click to expand...

That does look really good, especially for a "struggling" lawn!


----------



## iFisch3224

95mmrenegade said:


> It's been 12 days since it was cut, laid down PGR 9 days ago but it rained right after application but really had no choice in timing. Backyard surprisingly cut well without catching the clippings. Front yard was a different story. Not sure if I need to apply another dose of PGR or just sit and wait. Front yard had to raise height to .600 back is still at .500.
> 
> Debating about throwing down some leveling mix.


*Amazing!* :nod: :nod:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Just finished up by throwing down some lesco 24-2-11 at .6# per k followed by some humic acid


----------



## SGrabs33

Plugging :shock:

We had a neighbor refer to the lawn as the best in the neighborhood except for those "few spots". Haha. I couldn't not fix them.


----------



## raldridge2315

raldridge2315 said:


> Sprayed a cocktail of 0.25 lb. N/ 1 oz. Propoconazole/ 1 tsp Southern Ag Surfactant /1000 sq.ft. The fungicide is a preventative dose. I have been spraying the 0.25 lb. N weekly. ---- make the grass happy.


So yesterday I made a colossal mistake. After spraying the above, I cleaned up the sprayer, put everything away and, since it was time for breakfast, I went in the house, ate and got busy doing other things. What I forgot to do is cut the irrigation system on to water the fertilizer in. It's burned pretty good. It should recover in a week or two.


----------



## driver_7

Mowed at an increased HOC, not impressed with the results, but such is life when you can't cut as often as you would like. Then dropped some 27-0-2 with iron at the 1 lb per thousand rate. I'm hoping the lawn will green up again, started to go lime green on me before we got hammered with all the rain this week.




The dog was happy about the new HOC, I think.


----------



## FRD135i

Due to the milo shortage I applied some of this action. Let's see how it does.


----------



## erdons

FRD135i said:


> Due to the milo shortage I applied some of this action. Let's see how it does.


That's going to kick the crap out of the milo. You'll be mowing soon.


----------



## Smokindog

It was blade sharpening time so I removed the blades and decided to try out these new blades I picked up.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1SDRNP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I really thought the post said Gator blades when I purchased but the brand on them is Copperhead. Oh well!

Anyway, while I was taking off the blades I decided to give the deck an adjustment as I've been seeing a slight streak since I lowered my HOC. I'll be darned if the center height wasn't a good 1/4 inch lower than the outside heights.

I removed the deck, removed the spindles and took my trusty 2x4 and gently levered up around the center 1/3 of each spindle hole, placed the spindles/blades back in place and measured/adjusted/measured/.... until I got things more inline.

Took the opportunity to grease everything up and clean the deck bottom. I have a new belt but this one is still good.

Got everything put back together and adjusted the left/right height to 1.75" on position B and +/- 1/8 inch front to back.

I'm pretty happy with the results! BTW, the last picture is the temperature in the shade yesterday afternoon on the North facing patio (> 112)!!!!


----------



## g-man

@Smokindog Looks like you have a weed infestation in your lawn. I would use round up in the whole thing. 

I'm moving your post to the warm season side.


----------



## Smokindog

Sorry, I keep forgetting there are two of these threads.

Thanks and I'll get right on that glyphosate treatment. In 112 degree heat I should see some quick kill 


g-man said:


> @Smokindog Looks like you have a weed infestation in your lawn. I would use round up in the whole thing.
> 
> I'm moving your post to the warm season side.


----------



## w0lfe

Scalped the backyard down below the normal HOC.. Looks like crap right now, but I got tired of raising my HOC


----------



## Jacob_S

Walked around looking and smiling at the results of last nights celsius/dismiss/FEature app. Those little nut sedge bastards are looking nice and crispy today.


----------



## ahartzell

Well after struggling for a better part of the summer, my Toro finally bit the dust (kinda) so I've resorted to mowing with Honda rotary and using the Toro as a very expensive striper :lol:


----------



## Ral1121

ahartzell said:


> Well after struggling for a better part of the summer, my Toro finally bit the dust (kinda) so I've resorted to mowing with Honda rotary and using the Toro as a very expensive striper :lol:


What happened to your toro?


----------



## ahartzell

Ral1121 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after struggling for a better part of the summer, my Toro finally bit the dust (kinda) so I've resorted to mowing with Honda rotary and using the Toro as a very expensive striper :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your toro?
Click to expand...

Guess I hit something? I never heard anything, but last mow it start making a rattling/grinding noise when reel was engaged. It was kind of off/on so I'm not sure whats up. But I think it's to the point someone needs to have it for a few weeks and sharpen/true reel, sharpen bedknife, change oil, filters, belts, etc.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, it was brutal. To hot to do anything but I found a way to spray humic 12 and fertilizer 15-0-0. I went with the low dose of chemical to see how this works.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Just gave my bermuda a good trim, cut and edge.


----------



## Ral1121

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Just gave my bermuda a good trim, cut and edge.


That is some of the best long kept Bermuda I have ever seen. What is your hoc?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Ral1121 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gave my bermuda a good trim, cut and edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some of the best long kept Bermuda I have ever seen. What is your hoc?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!! Its about 3 - 3 1/4 inches. It is setting "B" or second from the highest setting on my Toro Timemaster.


----------



## fp_911

I didn't do anything as I've been out of town for over a week. But I did return to a bunch of rain and these flags and paint marks right in the middle of my lawn!!!

Please whoever is digging do NOT ruin what I've worked so hard to get to this point!!!


----------



## fp_911

krubs said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and edged. I won't be able to touch the yard again for another week so hopefully it'll wait for my return!
> 
> Yes the hoses are still out as I guess it doesn't rain here anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to your sprinkler/hose setup? Looks like something I would like to try and recreate for my yard.
Click to expand...

I was going to install an in-ground system but here in NC they require an additional water meter which costs $2500! So my plan is to eventually capture rainwater in a cistern and create my own irrigation system. But until then this is my setup.

I use an Orbit timer with 4 ports similar to this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58911-Complete-Yard-Watering/dp/B00N4X93A8/ref=pd_bxgy_86_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00N4X93A8&pd_rd_r=Q0KAD164Z98QFZGATA3Y&pd_rd_w=yDsXM&pd_rd_wg=b11rq&psc=1&refRID=Q0KAD164Z98QFZGATA3Y

I had to buy two additional automated valves to make it work.

The hoses are just regular cheap garden hoses but next year I plan to use some flexible PVC so I won't have the hoses everywhere.

The sprinkler heads themselves are Orbit rotating spike sprinklers:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-5-000-sq-ft-Rotating-Spike-Lawn-Sprinkler/3678506

That's all to it. Not the prettiest setup but sufficient. Now that it has started raining regularly again I'll likely put it away until we hit another drought. Thankfully the grass is pretty resilient that I actually don't water it often. It's just with no rain and temperatures in the high 90s my lawn was getting fried for a while there.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed
Sprayed humic 12, bifen, and liquid fertilizer
Leveling with sand again
Finally finished spot planting St Augustine


----------



## dtillman5

fp_911 said:


> I didn't do anything as I've been out of town for over a week. But I did return to a bunch of rain and these flags and paint marks right in the middle of my lawn!!!
> 
> Please whoever is digging do NOT ruin what I've worked so hard to get to this point!!!


Yard looks great! Hope they don't mess it up as well. And that green compared to the others lawns, dominating!


----------



## fp_911

dtillman5 said:


> Yard looks great! Hope they don't mess it up as well. And that green compared to the others lawns, dominating!
> 
> Please whoever is digging do NOT ruin what I've worked so hard to get to this point!!!


Thank you. Funny thing is one of my neighbors took a photo of my stamped concrete curbing and posted it to our neighborhood Facebook page. The purpose of the post was to discuss the curbing but everyone just started talking about my lawn instead. :lol:

They even came up with a hashtag for me, #amazinggrassguy that is now being used. So now I have several questions coming in about what I did and how. Cracks me up what a conversation starting some green grass can be. I can't mow my lawn without being stopped by someone asking what I'm doing.

Yeah I'm concerned about the digging too. They've started tearing up the street already. Hopefully they'll leave the lawns alone!


----------



## Cory

Got a pro plugger so I can try to get a few bare spots to fill in quicker. It's too wet to pull plugs at the moment but was still curious. For those that wonder, sand did not turn the clay to concrete. And those roots are crazy long


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Mowed for the first time in 5 days. We've had a really wet last week so I was unable to mow till today. A little fert and some rain has the lawn looking pretty good.


----------



## ahartzell

Gave the lawn a snip at 2in ***GASP*** and applied PGR. Yes...for the time being, I'm on the reel low Bermuda DL. Using Honda rotary for time being...still rolling stripes with Toro GM though :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

Mowed 8000 sqft and didn't have to empty grass catcher. Mowed Sunday prior to this mowing. PGR is amazing.

I think I can safely start spacing my mowings further apart :thumbup:


----------



## TonyC

> Yeah I'm concerned about the digging too. They've started tearing up the street already. Hopefully they'll leave the lawns alone!


Three Red lines are the power Mains. Yellow is Gas, and Blue is Water. You're lucky, because most of the utilities will be on the other side of the street away from the mains.

Good Luck!


----------



## iFisch3224

Planted a few plants, and cut the grass. Plants were $5/each from flea market vendor


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a mow yesterday, today I'll put down some GreenTRX at 1lbN/K and some Mirimichigreen CardonizPN at 20lb/k also more penterra. Going to try and time the penterra just before rain, might end up being the crazy guy with a hose out in the rain.

Edit: carbonizPN is so super fine it wouldnt feed through my spreader so I put out one bag by hand. Probably more than 20lb/k.


----------



## kah_11

Sprayed some Sedgehammer+ before it got above 85°... Celsius will be sprayed tomorrow morning. 


Picked up some Milo and Ironite for next weekend.



Sitting in awe as my dogs soak up the 100° weather this afternoon. It's not like they are wearing winter fur coats or anything 🤔🤔


----------



## jmatthias

I did a magic trick. I made this 


disappear



now time to fill the holes and level, and get some kind of seed down.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, edged
Leveling with sand (almost finished for the season)


----------



## BigWu812

Plugged 4 pieces of Tif Tuf in about 3 hours. Now it's time to move on to the front yard.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Experienced the most frustrating lawn day of the year. Mowed at 1.5" with the rotary and still getting damn doughnuts. This is after 20 cubics of sand and leveling! Very much not a happy camper about that.

Threw down .5lb of N via GreenTrx. I am interested to see how the sulfer works to reduce my ever accumulating lawn clippings. It does not smell as nice as Milorganite but my per N costs are better and it is always in stock.

Needed to water in the nitrogen so went ahead and put out a dozen rain meters diagonally for 24'. Let the irrigation run for an hour in each zone. I now have a lot of sprinkler work to do. Collection ranged from .75" to .1". grrr

I ran out of beer and neither Uber Eats of Grub Hub delivers to my area. On the plus side I still have scotch.


----------



## Jacob_S

Took a rake to my bare spots, pulled up some thatch. Will vacuum with the rotary later, hopefully promote spreading and rooting and fill in.


----------



## Alan

Lawn_newbie said:


> Experienced the most frustrating lawn day of the year. Mowed at 1.5" with the rotary and still getting damn doughnuts. This is after 20 cubics of sand and leveling! Very much not a happy camper about that.
> 
> Threw down .5lb of N via GreenTrx. I am interested to see how the sulfer works to reduce my ever accumulating lawn clippings. It does not smell as nice as Milorganite but my per N costs are better and it is always in stock.
> 
> Needed to water in the nitrogen so went ahead and put out a dozen rain meters diagonally for 24'. Let the irrigation run for an hour in each zone. I now have a lot of sprinkler work to do. Collection ranged from .75" to .1". grrr
> 
> I ran out of beer and neither Uber Eats of Grub Hub delivers to my area. On the plus side I still have scotch.


Confucius say, man that runs out of beer, deserves donuts in his yard..hahaha :lol:


----------



## Ral1121

Mowed double doubles on both front and back yard. Thinking about spraying pgr tonight since I am about to get really busy. My season is starting up. I have not had pgr regulation in a couple months now trying to get the yard to fill in after sanding and scalping


----------



## w0lfe

Supposed to be getting a lot of rain tonight, so I decided to do a midseason scalp of the front and back. God it looks bad. Went from the greenest to the most brown


----------



## outlawswine

Gave it a little haircut today. Having to cut at 2" just to survive this heat. Hoping rain rolls in soon because she's thirsty. Need to water and fertilize in order to recover from herbicide treatments.
On a positive note.....I've been battling dallisgrass, nutsedge and buttonweed but I finally knocked it all out!


----------



## Alan

outlawswine said:


> On a positive note.....I've been battling dallisgrass, nutsedge and buttonweed but I finally knocked it all out!


Welcome to the club. I have that stuff too.


----------



## gatormac2112

My lawn is thirsty too, but it's supposed to be a wet week. We shall see.

I did 2 passes of a light verticut and 2 passes with the scarifier....man I love that thing. Really pulls out a bunch of dead grass.

Will mow tomorrow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This is for Sunday. It FINALLY rained on us, so that was great. It was 97 degrees today heat index of 102

Spread some sand
Water in the morning
Started cleaning my garage out
Order some products from domyown


----------



## SGrabs33

Finally got around to getting a good storage solution for my fertilizers.



Also decided to give some mulch paint a try. It worked really well!



Also sprayed some Penterra on the back and Humawet on the front. Both products from Geoponics. The large drop TeeJets made some good bubbles out of the Penterra.


----------



## dtillman5

w0lfe said:


> Supposed to be getting a lot of rain tonight, so I decided to do a midseason scalp of the front and back. God it looks bad. Went from the greenest to the most brown


+1
I'm hoping to do the same, just hope the rain holds off long enough or opens up a window to get it done.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Finally got around to getting a good storage solution for my fertilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> Also decided to give some mulch paint a try. It worked really well!
> 
> 
> 
> Also sprayed some Penterra on the back and Humawet on the front. Both products from Geoponics. The large drop TeeJets made some good bubbles out of the Penterra.


That mulch paint looks great! Have to get some of that for the mulch I have around the pool!


----------



## SGrabs33

@Cory Thanks. Yeah, it's pretty cheap and you can apply it with a simple pump sprayer :thumbup:


----------



## Gregau33

Gave the Zoysia its first cut of the week


----------



## Alan

Put down some fertilizer since rain was forecasted and boy did it rain. I hope it's not all washed away.


----------



## ahartzell

Just looked at it...counting down days until PGR wears off and I can scalp back to <1". Hoping it's not too late for scalp but till be >60 in Arkansas until about October :lol:


----------



## Stellar P

Gregau33 said:


> Gave the Zoysia its first cut of the week


Looks like it recovered really well after nuking it with that Fusilade II. :thumbup:


----------



## Gregau33

Stellar P said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the Zoysia its first cut of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it recovered really well after nuking it with that Fusilade II. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Almost there... About 90% recovered. It had me scared for a couple of months though :?


----------



## dtillman5

Since I got a new toy yesterday and the forecast is for rain the next 5+ days, decided to do a mini scalp. Hoping to bring it back down and smooth it out.





Hope it grows out of the funk it's been in


----------



## RaginCajun

Cut the front yard. St. A is looking strong.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> Cut the front yard. St. A is looking strong.


Looking real good. :thumbup:


----------



## RaginCajun

Thanks!


----------



## erdons

Mowed my tifgreen backyard lawn after scalping it a couple of weeks ago it's almost good to go, might need another round of sand. Tried striping a bit but won't get much without a roller. 


Mowed my front yard again to try to promote some more lateral growing, the plugs are slowly greening up, the plan is to bring in a couple of yards of masonry sand this weekend.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed
Spread sand (I know I'm almost finished)
It's hot


----------



## PokeGrande

Cut double-double this morning @ 0.75"

Sprayed T-Nex @ 0.5 oz/K + Feature @ 1.0 oz/K.


----------



## D_Stanford

I mowed, spread pine needles, moved some bushes and planted some trees.


----------



## nt5000

Put down .5#N/k 32-0-10. Front almost filled in from leveling job 3 weeks ago.


Back still needs a little time, sun, water, and N.


----------



## dtillman5

D_Stanford said:


> I mowed, spread pine needles, moved some bushes and planted some trees.


Nice edge, and lawn!


----------



## dtillman5

nt5000 said:


> Put down .5#N/k 32-0-10. Front almost filled in from leveling job 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Back still needs a little time, sun, water, and N.


Love the leveling!


----------



## Tellycoleman

PGR+ RGS+ Bifen+Imidacloprid+ FEature


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got up way to early after a swing shift and started thinking about the lawn!

Am I the only one?

Anyway, had a drainage issue and needed to extend some pipe to the street from a couple of connected down spouts. It was fine until the contractor graded the house next door!

But saw the SOD truck and had to snap a pic! Kids said, " Oooo dad I bet you would love that...

Then picked up a yard of sand to level the clay and pipe install.

Figured I would do a little leveling also.....

Waiting for the rain to dry up a little to, "enjoy the mow!"


----------



## CenlaLowell

Edged and trimmed
Finished leveling with sand 
Sad part is I'm going to have to do it again next year
Trim some trees


----------



## TigerinFL

watched an additional 4 inches of rain fall today. so far we are up to nearly 7 inches for the week.


----------



## Stro3579

First cut in 2.5 weeks after scalping to soil and fighting dollar spot fungus. Have to do my edging tomorrow. Getting late.


----------



## Crabbychas

TigerinFL said:


> watched an additional 4 inches of rain fall today. so far we are up to nearly 7 inches for the week.


Same here. Hopefully it doesn't rain today. I've got a jungle in the front yard and a swamp in the back right now.


----------



## driver_7

Double cut the front and single in the back. We received 3.6in of rain this week while I was at work. Our lawn is the greenest in the neighborhood. I hate having to mow it at 1.5-1.75". Will finish trimming today then snap a pic.


----------



## TigerinFL

Crabbychas said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched an additional 4 inches of rain fall today. so far we are up to nearly 7 inches for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Hopefully it doesn't rain today. I've got a jungle in the front yard and a swamp in the back right now.
Click to expand...

man its dry enough to cut today. of course it helps when you have a reel mower. :mrgreen:


----------



## raldridge2315

Sprayed FEature at 2 oz./k and Demand CS at 6 ml /k. Also sprayed Demand CS around the house foundation and around windows and doors. We have had trouble with ants in years past. The Demand CS has put a stop to that.


----------



## Spursup

Finally after a break in the rain was able to mow emerald zoysia (.6"). Sun was at the right angle for stripes.


----------



## ahartzell

Mowed for first time in 6 days thanks to PGR. Hardly had any clippings still :shock: Hopefully will be back to reel low Bermuda in a few weeks. Thinking of spraying some surfactant and celsius too....


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

It finally stopped raining today and I have a few weeds that have moved in after the rain so I sprayed some Image in those spots. I didn't put down any Pre-M this year because of the overseeding and I think its about to come back to haunt me. Probably going to spot spray again this weekend and apply some Pre-M. I also ordered some Extreme Blend and Iron Sulfate from Kelp4less today.


----------



## D_Stanford

Fresh cut!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Still working but the front is scalped after vacation. Getting ready for the back. Then a liquid AMS app and some granular fert as well to get it back to green.


----------



## PokeGrande

Spursup said:


> Finally after a break in the rain was able to mow emerald zoysia (.6"). Sun was at the right angle for stripes.


Beautiful!


----------



## Jacob_S

Just finished a mow of the back as it started drizzling on me. Fighting the temptation to bring the reel out front, but making myself finish this season using rotary in the front yard.


----------



## Smokindog

Actually yesterday. Put down another yard+ of sandy top soil in the low spots of the new area! There's also some good smell of the local horse arenas in this dirt.

As a side, and PLEASE don't shoot the messenger, I know there is a lot of discussion on leveling and using sand but everyone I speak with says not to use pure sand unless your original soil is really sandy. These are landscapers and people who support the local golf courses including Tour 18 just down the road about 5 miles from me.

According to these professionals, the use sand on golf courses is because the base soil content on the course is specified by the USGA and is very sandy in composition. If your base soil isn't really sandy then then use of pure sand changes the characteristics of the top layer and could create water runoff and retention issues.

AGAIN, I'm only acting as the messenger here.


----------



## Cmeiwes

Just a quick evening mow after a day of golf!


----------



## FlaDave

Smokindog said:


> Actually yesterday. Put down another yard+ of sandy top soil in the low spots of the new area! There's also some good smell of the local horse arenas in this dirt.
> 
> As a side, and PLEASE don't shoot the messenger, I know there is a lot of discussion on leveling and using sand but everyone I speak with says not to use pure sand unless your original soil is really sandy. These are landscapers and people who support the local golf courses including Tour 18 just down the road about 5 miles from me.
> 
> According to these professionals, the use sand on golf courses is because the base soil content on the course is specified by the USGA and is very sandy in composition. If your base soil isn't really sandy then then use of pure sand changes the characteristics of the top layer and could create water runoff and retention issues.
> 
> AGAIN, I'm only acting as the messenger here.


There's more than one way to skin a cat. If it gets the job done in the end is what matters. Good work. Out of curiosity how deep would you say that is? Looks like its shallow enough to see the grass blades poke through. Did it spread easily?


----------



## Smokindog

Spread very easily as it was very dry and freshly screened! I'd say the deepest is 3/4". Another thing I was told that goes against the conventional wisdom is to let the Bermuda grow a bit so it rakes to the top. I raised my HOC in this section to 2.25" a couple weeks ago and hit it with 13-13-13 earlier in the week.

This was all done with a basic metal leaf rake for the final "smoothing and spreading". I tossed the dirt into the areas with a transfer shovel right from the pickup! I'll probably have to hit this again in the Spring or sooner depending on recovery.


FlaDave said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yesterday. Put down another yard+ of sandy top soil in the low spots of the new area! There's also some good smell of the local horse arenas in this dirt.
> 
> As a side, and PLEASE don't shoot the messenger, I know there is a lot of discussion on leveling and using sand but everyone I speak with says not to use pure sand unless your original soil is really sandy. These are landscapers and people who support the local golf courses including Tour 18 just down the road about 5 miles from me.
> 
> According to these professionals, the use sand on golf courses is because the base soil content on the course is specified by the USGA and is very sandy in composition. If your base soil isn't really sandy then then use of pure sand changes the characteristics of the top layer and could create water runoff and retention issues.
> 
> AGAIN, I'm only acting as the messenger here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more than one way to skin a cat. If it gets the job done in the end is what matters. Good work. Out of curiosity how deep would you say that is? Looks like its shallow enough to see the grass blades poke through. Did it spread easily?
Click to expand...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got some early showers and had to mow wet as I will be working the next 3 days and will miss a mow in there. Back is gonna get above 1" as it was still a little more wet!

Back needs about 2 yards of sand.

Layer a pallet of celebration on the east side of my house. Hope it survives with the 4-5 hours of sun it will get daily🤔. If not🤢!


----------



## g-man

@Cmeiwes I moved your post to the warm season side. This side like to see Bermuda alive.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Since the front yard looked like this today


I was able to spray a combo of PGR, FEature, 0.25#N/M Urea, Humic 12 and RGS.

The back yard was still damp in some areas, but I wanted to concentrate the most on the front yard. I'll have to clean up a good bit of debris in the back yard tomorrow. I don't have many pine trees near me, but it always seems like my pool strainer fills up with pine needles.


----------



## dwills02

Ware said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine yesterday, rain today. Hoping Mother Nature is in a good mood. All I need is 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're about halfway there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're ahead of me on the Prodiamine. I'm slacking behind.
Click to expand...

Is that from an app on your phone or a website?


----------



## driver_7

Mowed the front at 1.75", double cut the back, trim and edge.

A view along The Great Wall that our new neighbor put up this summer. 




Starting to get some definition down "The Line". 


No backyard pics this time, forgot before leaving town, but it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Ware

dwills02 said:


> Is that from an app on your phone or a website?


PWS Monitor app on iOS.


----------



## dwills02

Ware said:


> dwills02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that from an app on your phone or a website?
> 
> 
> 
> PWS Monitor app on iOS.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Scalped yesterday morning but wasn't able to go over it a second time which it probably needed. Didn't get pictures until this morning. It was getting too hot out yesterday and we had to get ready for church. I took off a good chunk of the green but it just shows me how uneven it all is. I have to remember it's a process...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got a chance to mow before the rain came in.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

PGR + FEature plus Bifen on turf
Bifen IT + PGR(Atrimmec) on shrubs
Gave her a cut 2 days later and best color of the season.

Wife mentioned she did not get bit by any creepy crawlies since the app.


----------



## Gregau33

95mmrenegade said:


> PGR + FEature plus Bifen on turf
> Bifen IT + PGR(Atrimmec) on shrubs
> Gave her a cut 2 days later and best color of the season.
> 
> Wife mentioned she did not get bit by any creepy crawlies since the app.


Good God... yard looks perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Was able edge and trim today then it rained.


----------



## southpaw748

After three weeks of rain finally was able to get a nice trim on the yard.


----------



## LBK_419

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Scalped yesterday morning but wasn't able to go over it a second time which it probably needed. Didn't get pictures until this morning. It was getting too hot out yesterday and we had to get ready for church. I took off a good chunk of the green but it just shows me how uneven it all is. I have to remember it's a process...


Looks like my backyard looked two weeks ago. I have the same exact grass as you and the same mower except 7 blade! My grass is just now getting back to near normal. I bet yours will look awesome in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

LBK_419 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped yesterday morning but wasn't able to go over it a second time which it probably needed. Didn't get pictures until this morning. It was getting too hot out yesterday and we had to get ready for church. I took off a good chunk of the green but it just shows me how uneven it all is. I have to remember it's a process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my backyard looked two weeks ago. I have the same exact grass as you and the same mower except 7 blade! My grass is just now getting back to near normal. I bet yours will look awesome in a couple of weeks!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm hoping so. I'm going to see if I can get some more fertilizer down and help it green up. I want it to look like a carpet. I looked at getting a 7 blade but it's $300 for the new blade and I have a 32 year old mower. I'm going to wait and hopefully save up for a Swardman Electra 

Edit: I just looked at your lawn. Holy cow that is a beautiful lawn. I wish my could look that good. Someday...


----------



## LBK_419

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped yesterday morning but wasn't able to go over it a second time which it probably needed. Didn't get pictures until this morning. It was getting too hot out yesterday and we had to get ready for church. I took off a good chunk of the green but it just shows me how uneven it all is. I have to remember it's a process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my backyard looked two weeks ago. I have the same exact grass as you and the same mower except 7 blade! My grass is just now getting back to near normal. I bet yours will look awesome in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping so. I'm going to see if I can get some more fertilizer down and help it green up. I want it to look like a carpet. I looked at getting a 7 blade but it's $300 for the new blade and I have a 32 year old mower. I'm going to wait and hopefully save up for a Swardman Electra
> 
> Edit: I just looked at your lawn. Holy cow that is a beautiful lawn. I wish my could look that good. Someday...
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
My mower is about as old as yours.. I'd love a Swardman too.. I'm afraid my wife would divorce me if I bought one.. maybe I'll stash away some cash here and there and get me one too. About how much does the one cost that you mentioned?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

southpaw748 said:


> After three weeks of rain finally was able to get a nice trim on the yard.


Sweet!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

LBK_419 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my backyard looked two weeks ago. I have the same exact grass as you and the same mower except 7 blade! My grass is just now getting back to near normal. I bet yours will look awesome in a couple of weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping so. I'm going to see if I can get some more fertilizer down and help it green up. I want it to look like a carpet. I looked at getting a 7 blade but it's $300 for the new blade and I have a 32 year old mower. I'm going to wait and hopefully save up for a Swardman Electra
> 
> Edit: I just looked at your lawn. Holy cow that is a beautiful lawn. I wish my could look that good. Someday...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> My mower is about as old as yours.. I'd love a Swardman too.. I'm afraid my wife would divorce me if I bought one.. maybe I'll stash away some cash here and there and get me one too. About how much does the one cost that you mentioned?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure yet because they haven't released the official price list yet but I'm assume probably $3500 with all the attachments. It's electric and fairly silent which would be good for me. I'm hoping it will be a little easier to handle than a greensmower but give similar results. I understand the expense issue. I think we're going to save for a couple of years for it but my husband loves electric things so the idea of an electric mower is right up his alley. I think he's on board with the price since we also wouldn't be paying for gas or have to upkeep the engine which is his part of the lawn care. They seem like they will be worth it. Having the verticutter means not having to rent one every year so that's also money saved.
There should be a video on here sometime soon since they are testing it on someone's lawn in the DFW area.


----------



## Micah_gear

Fresh cut


----------



## LBK_419

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping so. I'm going to see if I can get some more fertilizer down and help it green up. I want it to look like a carpet. I looked at getting a 7 blade but it's $300 for the new blade and I have a 32 year old mower. I'm going to wait and hopefully save up for a Swardman Electra
> 
> Edit: I just looked at your lawn. Holy cow that is a beautiful lawn. I wish my could look that good. Someday...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> My mower is about as old as yours.. I'd love a Swardman too.. I'm afraid my wife would divorce me if I bought one.. maybe I'll stash away some cash here and there and get me one too. About how much does the one cost that you mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure yet because they haven't released the official price list yet but I'm assume probably $3500 with all the attachments. It's electric and fairly silent which would be good for me. I'm hoping it will be a little easier to handle than a greensmower but give similar results. I understand the expense issue. I think we're going to save for a couple of years for it but my husband loves electric things so the idea of an electric mower is right up his alley. I think he's on board with the price since we also wouldn't be paying for gas or have to upkeep the engine which is his part of the lawn care. They seem like they will be worth it. Having the verticutter means not having to rent one every year so that's also money saved.
> There should be a video on here sometime soon since they are testing it on someone's lawn in the DFW area.
Click to expand...

Very cool! Thank you for the info.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Micah_gear said:


> Fresh cut


Dam, talking about raising the bar! Looks great! Variety??


----------



## driver_7

Micah_gear said:


> Fresh cut


 :shock: Absolutely beautiful turf! Solid domination line!


----------



## Micah_gear

Iriasj2009 said:


> Micah_gear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam, talking about raising the bar! Looks great! Variety??
Click to expand...

Bermuda. Think tiff tough, although not positive. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Micah_gear

717driver said:


> Micah_gear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Absolutely beautiful turf! Solid domination line!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## 985arrowhead

1. Spot sprayed with Solitaire for post-Emerg weeds.
2. Blanket app of Talstar to the lawn and perimeter of the house. (Used my new Chapin 24v bac pack) Why did I ever pump?&#129324;
3. Gonna put down a fresh cut. Thinking about dropping from 5/8 to 7/16 in the front and 1 1/16 I'm back to 5/8. 
4. Edge etc.

Looking at a JD 180C this weekend and really excited about the potential upgrade from the Mclane


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed
Plenty of rain in between all of this. Next month is the time when alot of the chemicals will get sprayed in the yard can't wait.


----------



## Stro3579

Cut .40" sprayed pgr, humic12, rgs, and some liq iron. Still fighting dollar spot fungus though.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Been putting down .5lb of nitrogen per week, watering twice a week and cutting the every day. The Bermuda is spreading pretty fast but has not fully filled in all of my bare spot.


----------



## g-man

@Lawn_newbie I moved your post to the warm season side.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@g-man Thanks for catching that. I did not realize what thread I was in.


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave the lawn a triple cut today with a GM1000 I've been working on. Still running rough, but it cuts very clean. HOC is 0.500


----------



## wolfie

Trying to figure out how to keep the river of water out of my front yard in the future. Yes, that's over 5 inches of rain in 48 hours. I think it was 7,5 inches total.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Sprayed 4 gallons of celicius and certainty mix
Backlapped the toro and the trucut
Cut, trim and blowdry(6 days since last cut at .600) PGR is killing it.


----------



## daniel3507

Mowed it while I had a day without rain. Then did my first ever sprayer application with my new backpack sprayer. Gave it some pgr with some iron.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Got a mow in after not mowing for a few days. Getting ready to apple some PGR. The front is almost recovered from the scalp. The back still has a bit.


----------



## BenC

Stro3579 said:


> Cut .40" sprayed pgr, humic12, rgs, and some liq iron. Still fighting dollar spot fungus though.


You might want to back off the iron if you have dollar spot, I have no first hand experience with dollar spot, yet, but heard at the UGA field day that it can exacerbate dollar spot.


----------



## BenC

BenC said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut .40" sprayed pgr, humic12, rgs, and some liq iron. Still fighting dollar spot fungus though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @@Stro3579 You might want to back off the iron if you have dollar spot, I have no first hand experience with dollar spot, yet, but heard at the UGA field day that it can exacerbate dollar spot. You should double check me on that, I don't have my notes with me
Click to expand...

Just checked on the iron/dollar spot issue. I had it backwards. In fact there are some studies out that show a reduction of dollar spot with iron sprays. the turf hacker says dollar spot is a disease symptomatic of slow turf growth. idk: food for thought....


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. 
Discuss building a fence with the wife
Cleaned up around all my trees


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut at .51 And pulled about 40 crabgrass clusters up while my neighbors watched in amazement and said. Why are you pulling up your grass. If they didn't have crab grass they would have no grass. Also dropped the cutting head off to get ground at my local golf course. Should get it back Monday.


----------



## TonyC

I *thought* about mowing the lawn while on vacation. Not sure what made that come to mind exactly. @wardconnor


----------



## wardconnor

@TonyC

You chickened out?


----------



## Jacob_S

Put some sand in a problem spot. Going to spray some rgs and air8 in the morning, interested to see what's up with them.


----------



## reidgarner

Quick mow @ .750". Had to adjust the reel to bedknife contact on my Legacy, which other Cal trimmer owners know is a royal PITA. 11 days post PGR app, holding strong. Best color and stripes all year.


----------



## jayhawk

reidgarner said:


> Quick mow @ .750". Had to adjust the reel to bedknife contact on my Legacy, which other Cal trimmer owners know is a royal PITA. 11 days post PGR app, holding strong. Best color and stripes all year.


You have same POS tree I do. Looking good for Bermuda


----------



## reidgarner

The bane of my existence. The developer of our hood didn't really think that through...there is one in front of every house. Bermuda struggles everywhere underneath them. Covenants prevent taking them down. HOA president lives across from me and he hates them as much as I do. Mine may get a midnight dose of triclopyr, 24D, and diesel fuel this winter. When it doesn't wake up come spring ...whoops! Better call a tree service.


----------



## Cjames1603

Watched it rain and ruin my plan to put some msma out. I hate crabgrass.


----------



## Jacob_S

Rgs and air8 first thing this morning. DriveXLR8/dismiss/FEature just now with enough time to dry before rain this afternoon.

Now just need some football to watch, count down is on.


----------



## reidgarner

Neighbor: "How in the hell is your grass so green and not scalping when you cut it?"
Me: "I sold my soul to the devil. And the devil's name is trinexipac-ethyl."
Neighbor: :shock:


----------



## Cjames1603

Still waiting on my reel to get returned. Sprayed msma. Did a full application instead of spot spray. Waiting on the clock. Hoping I get a full 5 hours before the rain. That should let it dry fine and begin working. I'm thinking the full app could actually give a PGR effect in case I'm Wednesday getting my reel back. We shall see.


----------



## Cjames1603

Watched it rain and waiting on my reel to get back from grinding. Wishing I was using a PGR. UGH


----------



## CenlaLowell

Just was able to mow today. St Augustine winning against Bermuda in the middle of this picture :mrgreen:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Scalping again.. this season it's been tough keeping up, even with PGR!


----------



## dtillman5

Scalp recovery before



Today Cut at 5/8, applied pgr and Feature


Also behind my property I spray any left over pgr, apparently it really suppresses seed heads on crabgrass(foxtail?) too. Next time if I have any I'll spray my neighbors too. I don't like all those seed heads :evil: (edit: I think that's all foxtail or something similar?)


----------



## Cjames1603

I cut with my rotary. Still waiting on my reel to be returned from grind. But I wanted to show my MSMA BACKPACK application fail. Check out these stripes. They are NOT from
Cutting. Killed all the weeds where I sprayed. Didn't touch them where I didn't. Imagine that. Note the high temp since spraying was 90 degrees.


----------



## Cjames1603

Oh I also got this in the mail
Today. It's the RR products master digital hoc gauge. Anyone used it instead of the accu? Got it for 164 which was about 60 bucks cheaper than he accu. I'll review it when I get my cutting head back.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Worked on some landscaping. Turned over and/or replaced some of the mulch in my flower beds.

Threw down some N for the upcoming labor day weekend. Got a little heavy handed :shock:

So I have been irrigating the heck out of it to try and flush some of the salts out and hope for the best! Thankfully I caught my mistake and it is only in the front but that is the most seen part of the house. I think I am gonna be ok but my HOC is gonna go up because I am gonna miss a mow in there. Up from 3/4" to 1" but probably time to start looking at fall maintenance anyway......


I see I need to plug the lights for the tree back in 


Sorry about all the bird doodoo on the gate :?


That strip is from the scarifier from the Swardman Electra on Wed. :thumbup:


----------



## MsTin

Today I have a couple of guys to help me put down 70/30 sand/topsoil to level the backyard. I didn't want to wait any longer and have enough of the growing season left to get the grass back to snuff before winter hits. It is already looking better. I am anxious to see how this turns out. If it is a success, I am going to do just a portion of the front yard in the spring just to help with the scalping and to get the grass to a lower cut.

This is the yard from yesterday. I wasn't able to get good photos after scalping of the drastic bumps in the lawn but you can kind of see small spots here and there. This is mowing at 3.5 - 4 inches. Needless to say, I don't like it that high, especially since you have to walk in grass to get to the pool.  


This is from today. I will have more photos of the process once everything is done. It is already feeling better when you walk on it. There aren't as many ankle twisters.


----------



## Cjames1603

Got my reel back today and BOY what a difference a fresh grind makes. I figured I would scalp at .51. Instead I was very satisfied with the cut. Got some crabgrass left to spot kill but what an enjoyable cut with a fresh reel.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, today man it's hot out. I will be busy this week getting ready for labor day


----------



## Cjames1603

Mowed the front this morning at .51 and scalped a portion of my back just to see what I can do to it this late in the summer. 1lb N Per 1000 and watering it. We shall see.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Mowed at 7mm . Did a little putting...


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done Aaron!


----------



## ctrav

Cleaned up my flower beds...


----------



## Cjames1603

Flowerbeds look great.


----------



## Flynt2799

Got a nice mow in this morning at .5"


----------



## Cjames1603

My lines just don't get that pronounced. Is it a true density issue?


----------



## iFisch3224

Cjames1603 said:


> My lines just don't get that pronounced. Is it a true density issue?


I don't think so - I have 4" St Aug, and I believe my yard this year is significantly thicker then anyone around me, it still is a rather tall/thin grass type. Denser, shorter grass definitely stripes easier and lasts longer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@ctrav you savage, you could have at least blown off the mulch of the sidewalk before you took the pictures 

Seriously, I love the look of a freshly planted flower bed. My zinnias and vinca that I planted are going crazy. Makes me sad to think that I'll have to be taking them out soon.


----------



## ctrav

Too funny CK...I wanted you to know I did it myself. Point well taken and I will clean up first next time


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Pressure washed the concrete 
Sprayed a cocktail of 2.25oz of PGR,15 ounces of Feature, and 5 ounces of Bifen in the AM

Came back and sprayed 5# of 46-0-0 in the evening and spot sprayed some weeds. My side yard is a wreck.


----------



## Smokindog

The side lawn project is recovering nicely so I decided to get some exercise and use the 21" push mower. Forgot how much nicer it cuts than the ZTR but at more than 4 passes to 1 of the ZTR it won't scale to the rest of the lawn. Did that a couple times after we first bought the place before my rider was delivered and it was an all day beat down 

Anyway, I set it to about 1/4-1/2 inch below the ZTR height to get everything going for the 2-3 months of beautiful north Texas weather ahead of us!

I can see where I'll hit first next Spring with more dirt. Wife says she doesn't want to see anymore dirt this year 

Also worked in a couple afternoon treats!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

30-7-14 - 25lb
20-20-20 - 25lb
Fe - 2 qts
Primo - 8oz
2 acre mix


----------



## CenlaLowell

viva_oldtrafford said:


> 30-7-14 - 25lb
> 20-20-20 - 25lb
> Fe - 2 qts
> Primo - 8oz
> 2 acre mix


That's a awesome pic. Do you work on a golf course?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

CenlaLowell said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-7-14 - 25lb
> 20-20-20 - 25lb
> Fe - 2 qts
> Primo - 8oz
> 2 acre mix
> 
> 
> 
> That's a awesome pic. Do you work on a golf course?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## driver_7

Mowed the front and back tonight. I didn't get to trim or edge before it got to be too late, will finish up tomorrow morning. The backyard is recovering from the scalp nicely.

After tonight's mow, currently keeping the front too high for my taste, but color is decent:


Backyard Scalp on 8/20:


Tonight, 7 days post-scalp: 


Front fell off:


----------



## Movingshrub

So you road it until the wheels fell off? Cool.


----------



## Cjames1603

Without that wheel you should get quite a scalp. Lol


----------



## driver_7

Movingshrub said:


> So you road it until the wheels fell off? Cool.


Haha, I was told I couldn't upgrade until the wheels fell off the current mower. Fixed that problem!



Cjames1603 said:


> Without that wheel you should get quite a scalp. Lol


Couldn't figure out why the cut was so uneven.... :lol:


----------



## Cjames1603

I cut and made it rain at my house today.....


----------



## ctrav

Cut,edge and blow on the front lawn. Put down 3/4 bag of 21-0-0 and some 12-0-0 Chelated Iron with micronutrients. Gave the lawn a quick 5 min per station drink. Weekly deep water cycle will start after midnight...


----------



## driver_7

Double cut the front and back again tonight, edged and trimmed all around. Cutting around 2.5" in the front and 1.5" in the back, after the scalp last week. About 85% greened up now, should be 100% in the next day or two.

Neighbor who uses TruGreen and has his wife mow the lawn every single time tried to give me some "lawn advice" tonight, that was fun. :bandit:


----------



## Kustrud

Tested out the Pro Plugger! About 200 times, then filled in all the holes with soil. (spots I killed off with glyphosate) This will soon look like the rest of the yard!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed
Cleaned up in flower beds
Getting the yard ready for Labor day
Going to look at new mowers today


----------



## Cjames1603

What kind u thinking about?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cjames1603 said:


> What kind u thinking about?


Toro or Honda


----------



## zeus201

Kustrud said:


> Tested out the Pro Plugger! About 200 times, then filled in all the holes with soil. (spots I killed off with glyphosate) This will soon look like the rest of the yard!


Everyone needs a ProPlugger! Glad I bought one...been using it a lot lately.


----------



## Cjames1603

I cut at .375. My neighbor (who has a gorgeous knee high weed mix lawn) walked out and told me "your going to ruin you "yard" cutting it so much. I nodded and decided I'd double cut it just to prove a point......


----------



## ctrav

zeus201 said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested out the Pro Plugger! About 200 times, then filled in all the holes with soil. (spots I killed off with glyphosate) This will soon look like the rest of the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a ProPlugger! Glad I bought one...been using it a lot lately.
Click to expand...

Do the plugs come out of the tube easily or do you have to use something to push them out? How well do you think this will work as a soil sample tool? Thanks...


----------



## zeus201

ctrav said:


> Do the plugs come out of the tube easily or do you have to use something to push them out? How well do you think this will work as a soil sample tool? Thanks...


They slide out really nicely. The bottom one at the end of the tube needs a little nudge to come out.

You could use it as a soil sample tool and pull 4 or 6 inch cores. The holes left behind are bit bigger but nothing you cannot backfill with some top soil.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks for the feedback. I will put this in my wish list...


----------



## driver_7

Trimmed up the Myrtle in the front yard even though I hate it and want to rip it out. I'm not sure it's going to make it through another winter if we have one like we did earlier this year.


----------



## ctrav

Yep you certainly trimmed it back...Myrtles can be so pretty so I hope it makes it. Do you use any type of root stimulator to promote the growth? Since my home and thus shrubs/trees are just two years old I used root stimulator and I have a couple that are totally out of control! We are talking 3 times the original size... Here is a pic but dont laugh too much and I will be cutting back. I thought spring was the best time to trim this kinda stuff??


----------



## Stellar P

Applied Propiconazole and Taslar P to the front and back. Chlorothalonil to my hostas. First time using my Chapin 20V.


----------



## Kicker

Stellar P said:


> Applied Propiconazole and Taslar P to the front and back. Chlorothalonil to my hostas. First time using my Chapin 20V.




ugh.. MU, Chelsea, Roma, Dynamo..

i feel disgusting just looking at the photo..

Hotspurs/FC Dallas FTW.


----------



## daniel3507

Found a soil sample probe on eBay for cheap and jumped on it. Showed up today so I had to test it out.
Yes I know the lawn doesn't look good. Recovering from a large does of pgr


----------



## Cjames1603

I know soil moisture matters on how easy it was to use......but give us a bit of a review. And cost or a link if you don't mind??


----------



## Cjames1603

Oh I just saw eBay. But a brand?


----------



## daniel3507

This is a Hoffer brand I found for $20. Pretty simple to drive into the soil. My soil might be a little dry but it was still easy to get a deep sample. Brand new they are a little expensive for what they are. $20 though I thought it would be nice to have to take samples, check moisture, and just play around with. I've wanted one since using them in college.


----------



## driver_7

ctrav said:


> Yep you certainly trimmed it back...Myrtles can be so pretty so I hope it makes it. Do you use any type of root stimulator to promote the growth?


I've used some basic miracle grow on it twice this season, but that's it. The root suckering is driving me crazy. I didn't plant the tree, but I certainly didn't want a shrub in the middle of the front yard. 


> I thought spring was the best time to trim this kinda stuff??


It probably is best to do in spring, but I couldn't look at it for another day, haha. If it makes it, great. If it dies, I'll yank it out and let the Bermuda reclaim the space.


----------



## ctrav

Thats toooooo funny 717driver!!


----------



## Stellar P

Kicker said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied Propiconazole and Taslar P to the front and back. Chlorothalonil to my hostas. First time using my Chapin 20V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh.. MU, Chelsea, Roma, Dynamo..
> 
> i feel disgusting just looking at the photo..
> 
> Hotspurs/FC Dallas FTW.
Click to expand...


My teams are United, Real Madrid and Dynamo. Those other teams were gotten during travel. 
Tottenham are looking good so far. Was embarrassing to watch the 3-0 slap vs MU.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed before going to work which is crazy to me.


----------



## Cjames1603

Very rarely do you here this in this thread.....I did NOTHING to my lawn today. And I'm having DT's. We are staining about 450 feet of privacy fence both sides tomorrow with an airless sprayer so I guess I'm resting up. I did a double cut yesterday on the front for Labor Day but I will probably freshen it up Sunday. Happy Labor Day everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtillman5

Cut at 5/8 BHOC, added a little sand to a few low spots. Almost fully recovered from my Aug 8 scalp.


----------



## ctrav

Full cut and trim on the rear yard and a quick cut on the front. Applied 21-0-0 and 12-0-0 Chelated Iron Plus on the back. Deep watered rear lawn...


----------



## reidgarner

Cut yesterday.
.75 lb N per K of Regalite 38-0-0 (Nitroform)
Sprayed 6oz per K of Regal MaxiGreen iron/micro tank mixed with last app of T-nex at .30 oz per K.

Humidity is so high today that the color improved within an hour from the MaxiGreen.

Tonight will apply first round of Prodiamine and water in in the morning.

Monday evening will apply first of 2 preventative apps of Myclobutanil for spring dead spot in my 419 and Zoysia patch in my Zeon.


----------



## fp_911

Mowed today but Instead of using my Toro greens mower I used my rotary Honda. Why? Because I kept getting these lines when I mow because my yard is uneven.

Gotta say I'm pretty satisfied with the result. Going to keep experimenting and maybe go this route until I get my yard leveled.


----------



## Cjames1603

There is nothing wrong at all with a good rotary cut as long as you cut high enough to dot get the circle scalps. Looks great and healthy!!


----------



## ctrav

fp_911 said:


> Mowed today but Instead of using my Toro greens mower I used my rotary Honda. Why? Because I kept getting these lines when I mow because my yard is uneven.
> 
> Gotta say I'm pretty satisfied with the result. Going to keep experimenting and maybe go this route until I get my yard leveled.


Great color on the grass...what is you HOC with the rotary?


----------



## fp_911

Cjames1603 said:


> There is nothing wrong at all with a good rotary cut as long as you cut high enough to dot get the circle scalps. Looks great and healthy!!


Thanks!

In the four years I've lived in this house I've figured out where the dips are which makes it easier to avoid the circle scalps. I did forget one spot close to the sidewalk and scalped a bit there.



ctrav said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed today but Instead of using my Toro greens mower I used my rotary Honda. Why? Because I kept getting these lines when I mow because my yard is uneven.
> 
> Gotta say I'm pretty satisfied with the result. Going to keep experimenting and maybe go this route until I get my yard leveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on the grass...what is you HOC with the rotary?
Click to expand...

I was at 0.5" on my Toro and did this cut at 1.25" although I didn't have a chance to mow for about 10 days so the grass grew quite a bit.


----------



## bretben55

I was out of town for a week, so I had to raise the HOC to 5/8". It's probably where it needs to be since my lawn needs another leveling.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Standard cut, edge, trim yesterday. Chapin 20v will be here Tuesday. Planning on applying prodiamine next week if I get a dry day. It's not as nice as some of the sub 1" lawns, but it's a start.


----------



## Cjames1603

My precious wife and I woke up at 5am and stained 475 feet of fence front and back. The bees in the one picture were very understanding. We used an airless sprayer. The ONLY way to attack the job.


----------



## ctrav

Cjames1603 said:


> My precious wife and I woke up at 5am and stained 475 feet of fence front and back. The bees in the one picture were very understanding. We used an airless sprayer. The ONLY way to attack the job.


Awesome job! What is the name and brand of sprayer? Can you post a pic as I have some staining to do as well. I was going to try and use a pump sprayer but not sure how well that would work out...


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> Standard cut, edge, trim yesterday. Chapin 20v will be here Tuesday. Planning on applying prodiamine next week if I get a dry day. It's not as nice as some of the sub 1" lawns, but it's a start.


A darn good start!!


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> Standard cut, edge, trim yesterday. Chapin 20v will be here Tuesday. Planning on applying prodiamine next week if I get a dry day. It's not as nice as some of the sub 1" lawns, but it's a start.


I had to look up the Iron Eagle...sweet machine! What is your HOC?


----------



## Cjames1603

It is a tritech t-7. I rented it from the paint spot (actual name of the store). It was well worth it's money. We have gone the pump
Sprayer route before. Totally different ballgame. Also we went solid colored stain this time which really made the fence look brand new. 3 hours of actual spray time for he entire job. My legs and butt are terribly sore, but the job was really a snap.


----------



## Cjames1603

Oh I forgot. The rental was 125 for the weekend. 70 per day. Had I known how fast we would knock it out I would have gone the day route. I also would buy one if we did this more than once every 3 years or so.


----------



## ctrav

Cjames1603 said:


> It is a tritech t-7. I rented it from the paint spot (actual name of the store). It was well worth it's money. We have gone the pump
> Sprayer route before. Totally different ballgame. Also we went solid colored stain this time which really made the fence look brand new. 3 hours of actual spray time for he entire job. My legs and butt are terribly sore, but the job was really a snap.


Thanks as I need this... here is a pic of my fence...


----------



## N LA Hacker

ctrav said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard cut, edge, trim yesterday. Chapin 20v will be here Tuesday. Planning on applying prodiamine next week if I get a dry day. It's not as nice as some of the sub 1" lawns, but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up the Iron Eagle...sweet machine! What is your HOC?
Click to expand...

That's a hair higher than 1.75". I didn't feel like laying on the hot concrete the other day to measure.


----------



## N LA Hacker

ctrav said:


> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tritech t-7. I rented it from the paint spot (actual name of the store). It was well worth it's money. We have gone the pump
> Sprayer route before. Totally different ballgame. Also we went solid colored stain this time which really made the fence look brand new. 3 hours of actual spray time for he entire job. My legs and butt are terribly sore, but the job was really a snap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks as I need this... here is a pic of my fence...
Click to expand...

Yep. Getting ready to do my board fence too. Trying to decide if I'm going linseed and pine tar or motor oil and diesel.


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> Yep. Getting ready to do my board fence too. Trying to decide if I'm going linseed and pine tar or motor oil and diesel.


Not sure I understand??


----------



## Smokindog

Nothing and now I have to do it all today


----------



## N LA Hacker

ctrav said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Getting ready to do my board fence too. Trying to decide if I'm going linseed and pine tar or motor oil and diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand??
Click to expand...

Linseed oil and pine tar (and turpentine) is what folks use to stain boats. Gives a nice natural color with a little red and gold showing through from the pine tar. Used motor oil and diesel is an old school farm stain. As you can imagine, it's much cheaper.


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Getting ready to do my board fence too. Trying to decide if I'm going linseed and pine tar or motor oil and diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linseed oil and pine tar (and turpentine) is what folks use to stain boats. Gives a nice natural color with a little red and gold showing through from the pine tar. Used motor oil and diesel is an old school farm stain. As you can imagine, it's much cheaper.
Click to expand...

That is a new one on me. Have you used these in the past? Im going to look into this a little more...


----------



## Hawgwild69

It's football time and Labor Day Weekend! Time to decorate the backyard volleyball court! GHG!


----------



## Cjames1603

That is fantastic.


----------



## Cjames1603

Standard single cut this morning. Tried to make a video. Found out it's harder than I have given @Redtenchu @wardconnor and @Ware credit for. But my wife did get a kick out of me watching it intently and critiquing my work.


----------



## Cjames1603

Happy Labor Day


----------



## trc

Repaired mole damage with sand and fertilizer. Not the labor day look I was planning for...


----------



## ctrav

We have moderate to heavy rain forecasted for the next few days (free water is good). My normal cut day is Tuesday so I figure just do it today. It is overcast out so no big deal. As soon as I move the car out of the garage and get the equipment out it dumps a 10 minute shower  Now it has been drizzling off and on so no grass cutting for me :x

Since I may not get to cut until next weekend due to rain will I have to reset my HOC (currently set at 2")? I had been cutting twice a week on Tue/Fri...


----------



## Cjames1603

I wouldn't think 3 or 4 extra days will warrant that at 2". Others may think differently.


----------



## Cmeiwes

Just some fun stripes!!


----------



## Ware

Cmeiwes said:


> Just some fun stripes!!


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RWB

Lawn surgery.

She's in God"s hands now.


----------



## RWB

Back story. This is year one of the following remodel:



All was good but had a strong resurgence of this:





Decided the solution should be surgical and not medicinal (thanks LCN)

I plan to spray Prodiamine this week.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RWB said:


> Back story. This is year one of the following remodel:
> 
> 
> 
> All was good but had a strong resurgence of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided the solution should be surgical and not medicinal (thanks LCN)
> 
> I plan to spray Prodiamine this week.


Looks like dallisgrass


----------



## Spammage

CenlaLowell said:


> RWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back story. This is year one of the following remodel:
> 
> 
> 
> All was good but had a strong resurgence of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided the solution should be surgical and not medicinal (thanks LCN)
> 
> I plan to spray Prodiamine this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass
Click to expand...

Agreed - the seed heads confirm it. You may have gotten it all, but if any roots were left behind, it will come back. Dallisgrass is a perennial, so pre-emergent herbicides will only stop new germination. Painting it with glyphosate or MSMA is your best bet. Solution Pest & Lawn in Houston sells MSMA.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Gave it a little trim after backlapping the mower. Still waiting on everything to fill in from the sand, but it's getting there. Next spring I think I'll have to sand it again to get it as smooth as I'm wanting.


----------



## Jwsjr

After leveling had couple of fairly large deep spots of sand. Plugged nice healthy plugs from front yard. Wasted energy on 50%. Very cute but worthless puppy for sale cheap. Little sh!t.


----------



## RWB

Spammage said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back story. This is year one of the following remodel:
> 
> 
> 
> All was good but had a strong resurgence of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided the solution should be surgical and not medicinal (thanks LCN)
> 
> I plan to spray Prodiamine this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed - the seed heads confirm it. You may have gotten it all, but if any roots were left behind, it will come back. Dallisgrass is a perennial, so pre-emergent herbicides will only stop new germination. Painting it with glyphosate or MSMA is your best bet. Solution Pest & Lawn in Houston sells MSMA.
Click to expand...

Thoughts on this product? This was my plan C.


----------



## high leverage

RWB said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dallisgrass
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - the seed heads confirm it. You may have gotten it all, but if any roots were left behind, it will come back. Dallisgrass is a perennial, so pre-emergent herbicides will only stop new germination. Painting it with glyphosate or MSMA is your best bet. Solution Pest & Lawn in Houston sells MSMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thoughts on this product? This was my plan C.
Click to expand...

That would be a big mistake. If you want to sterilize the areas that it's applied to. Anything that contains Imazapyr isn't something you want to apply to your lawn. That's a common bare ground soil sterilant. It also tends to move around.

MSMA is truly the best option. You don't have to paint it on Dallisgrass. Simply mix up 1.5 oz per gallon and spray twice in a 10 day interval . Expect some yellowing of Bermuda but should grow out within a few weeks.


----------



## Cjames1603

I second msma on Dallisgrass in Bermuda. I did an application about 2 weeks ago and it did the job. While u have it mixed up, spot treat any other weeds u see except Virginia buttonweed. It wouldn't kill it for me


----------



## high leverage

Cjames1603 said:


> I second msma on Dallisgrass in Bermuda. I did an application about 2 weeks ago and it did the job. While u have it mixed up, spot treat any other weeds u see except Virginia buttonweed. It wouldn't kill it for me


Not really a good idea to just spray any weeds. Always read the label and always identify what your spraying. No reason to yellow up your lawn spraying things that MSMA has no effect on. I would exclusively use it for Dallisgrass, yellow nutsedge, and crabgrass.


----------



## Spammage

high leverage said:


> RWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - the seed heads confirm it. You may have gotten it all, but if any roots were left behind, it will come back. Dallisgrass is a perennial, so pre-emergent herbicides will only stop new germination. Painting it with glyphosate or MSMA is your best bet. Solution Pest & Lawn in Houston sells MSMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this product? This was my plan C.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a big mistake. If you want to sterilize the areas that it's applied to. Anything that contains Imazapyr isn't something you want to apply to your lawn. That's a common bare ground soil sterilant. It also tends to move around.
> 
> MSMA is truly the best option. You don't have to paint it on Dallisgrass. Simply mix up 1.5 oz per gallon and spray twice in a 10 day interval . Expect some yellowing of Bermuda but should grow out within a few weeks.
Click to expand...

I agree you should not use the soil sterilizer. And I wasn't clear, but painting with glyphosate or using MSMA is your best bet. For the record, you can paint MSMA, but with more than one or two plants, spraying is the right choice.


----------



## Gibby

high leverage said:


> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second msma on Dallisgrass in Bermuda. I did an application about 2 weeks ago and it did the job. While u have it mixed up, spot treat any other weeds u see except Virginia buttonweed. It wouldn't kill it for me
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a good idea to just spray any weeds. Always read the label and always identify what your spraying. No reason to yellow up your lawn spraying things that MSMA has no effect on. I would exclusively use it for Dallisgrass, yellow nutsedge, and crabgrass.
Click to expand...

Isn't the recommended approach usually spray it with celsius if not sedge first and then if not dead investigate? I spray any weeds with Celsius spiked with MSM first and then investigate if not dead.


----------



## Spammage

Gibby said:


> Isn't the recommended approach usually spray it with celsius if not sedge first and then if not dead investigate? I spray any weeds with Celsius spiked with MSM first and then investigate if not dead.


It's a good approach, but if you already know the weed and it isn't controlled by either Celsius or MSM, then you shouldn't be applying either unnecessarily.


----------



## Gibby

Spammage said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the recommended approach usually spray it with celsius if not sedge first and then if not dead investigate? I spray any weeds with Celsius spiked with MSM first and then investigate if not dead.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good approach, but if you already know the weed and it isn't controlled by either Celsius or MSM, then you shouldn't be applying either unnecessarily.
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes sense... But I can't tell 1 weed from another lol. Like at all... I can barely identify crab grass and probably not that well.


----------



## high leverage

Gibby said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the recommended approach usually spray it with celsius if not sedge first and then if not dead investigate? I spray any weeds with Celsius spiked with MSM first and then investigate if not dead.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good approach, but if you already know the weed and it isn't controlled by either Celsius or MSM, then you shouldn't be applying either unnecessarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense... But I can't tell 1 weed from another lol. Like at all... I can barely identify crab grass and probably not that well.
Click to expand...

It takes time and experience to properly identify. I do this for a living . But you'll learn soon enough. And then the real fun starts.

The evening walks through the neighborhood turn into weed identification practice. Next thing you know you're taking pictures of weeds in peoples yards and identifying them at home on your computer. Your wife will think you're crazy. But if your a member of this forum and own a reel mower she already does.


----------



## Gibby

high leverage said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good approach, but if you already know the weed and it isn't controlled by either Celsius or MSM, then you shouldn't be applying either unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense... But I can't tell 1 weed from another lol. Like at all... I can barely identify crab grass and probably not that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes time and experience to properly identify. I do this for a living . But you'll learn soon enough. And then the real fun starts.
> 
> The evening walks through the neighborhood turn into weed identification practice. Next thing you know you're taking pictures of weeds in peoples yards and identifying them at home on your computer. Your wife will think you're crazy. But if your a member of this forum and own a reel mower she already does.
Click to expand...

I'll stick to taking pictures and getting help to identify lol. The guys in Discord usually identify in under 60 seconds. I need the extra space in my brain for work stuff.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed and edged
Really thinking about putting down some chemicals this evening, but I don't know if the weather will hold.

Ended up putting down propiconazole, fertilizer 15-0-0, humic 12, and Bifen IT


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Cmeiwes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun stripes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Very nice indeed.


----------



## ctrav

I didn't think I was going to be able to get to the yard due to previous days rains and forecast. It was overcast this morning so I headed out on my mission to find some 0-0-50. After several calls SiteOne came through for me. I drove the 35 minutes to Fort Worth and picked up my 3 bags. While I was at it I picked up 3 bags o pre-emerg that I will apply after next weeks cut.

Speaking of cut buy the time I picked up the girls from school the skys had cleared and I was able to do a complete cut, edge and blow on the front and a quick cut on the back. Then I applied on bag of 0-0-50 on the entire lawn. Im a happy camper!

Backyard...


----------



## SGrabs33

Applied these two to try and clean up some
Dollar spot.


----------



## Cmeiwes

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmeiwes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun stripes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice indeed.
Click to expand...

@Ware @wardconnor Thanks guys!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prodiamine this morning. We had morning dew on the ground, so that should have helped get it down. Rain in the forecast for tomorrow, so that should help it the rest of the way


----------



## SGrabs33

Hammered the sedge today, with sedgehammer!


----------



## raldridge2315

Put down 1lb. of N this morning early. Gordon watered it in for me.


----------



## driver_7

Cut, edged and trimmed, the standard fare. This time was the first cut I've done at 2.5 days since the previous cut. It was glorious. So much easier. PGR is happening next season, no excuses.



Also, I'm two weeks post scalp in the backyard and it looks like a completely different yard now. I'm a believer in the August scalp to reset HOC!

August 20th: 


Tonight:


----------



## Kustrud

Filled in Pro Plugger holes Did a "mini scalp" from 2" to 1.5" to see how thick the yard is getting and test out the bagger on the Toro Commercial, works VERY well!. It is amazing how the yard has changed the 6 weeks we've been here! Cannot wait to maintain at 1.5" next year. I'll keep it at 2" the rest of the season, didn't want to scalp down to 1" right now. Been fertilizing .25 lbs weekly, iron every 4 weeks, and about to spray Prodiamine. When we moved in the lawn was tall and SUPER thin and full of weeds. 
It's very thick now and a dark green when not scalped haha!
The dead spots I killed with glyph.


----------



## ctrav

717driver said:


> Cut, edged and trimmed, the standard fare. This time was the first cut I've done at 2.5 days since the previous cut. It was glorious. So much easier. PGR is happening next season, no excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm two weeks post scalp in the backyard and it looks like a completely different yard now. I'm a believer in the August scalp to reset HOC!
> 
> August 20th:
> 
> 
> Tonight:


Backyard looks awesome!


----------



## ctrav

Kustrud said:


> Filled in Pro Plugger holes Did a "mini scalp" from 2" to 1.5" to see how thick the yard is getting and test out the bagger on the Toro Commercial, works VERY well!. It is amazing how the yard has changed the 6 weeks we've been here! Cannot wait to maintain at 1.5" next year. I'll keep it at 2" the rest of the season, didn't want to scalp down to 1" right now. Been fertilizing .25 lbs weekly, iron every 4 weeks, and about to spray Prodiamine. When we moved in the lawn was tall and SUPER thin and full of weeds.
> It's very thick now and a dark green when not scalped haha!
> The dead spots I killed with glyph.


Looking very nice...


----------



## Kustrud

ctrav said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filled in Pro Plugger holes Did a "mini scalp" from 2" to 1.5" to see how thick the yard is getting and test out the bagger on the Toro Commercial, works VERY well!. It is amazing how the yard has changed the 6 weeks we've been here! Cannot wait to maintain at 1.5" next year. I'll keep it at 2" the rest of the season, didn't want to scalp down to 1" right now. Been fertilizing .25 lbs weekly, iron every 4 weeks, and about to spray Prodiamine. When we moved in the lawn was tall and SUPER thin and full of weeds.
> It's very thick now and a dark green when not scalped haha!
> The dead spots I killed with glyph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice...
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## nickmg

Laid down some Quin Kill Max to smoke the mature crabgrass in the lawn.


----------



## Gregau33

Had to raise my HOC to 3.25" on my Empire Zoysia. We have had rain nonstop this week from the tropical storm that came by. Still looks pretty good at this height.


----------



## ctrav

I was out front trying to pull up my tree stakes with a floor jack (hey its what I had). Neighbor rolls by and says wanna use my post remover? Im like sure since what I was trying to use was not working at ALL! The right tool for the job is an understatement....

Two were a little difficult but one was a fight...I won!


----------



## Cjames1603

Had to cut today in spite of a wet yard. One thing I like about the GM mowers is that I don't feel like I'm rutting the yard with the roller like I did with the tire mowers. So that "I have to cut today" cut isn't such a bad thing as it was.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday I called myself spraying Celsius but the rain caught me. So this morning I went out and finished spraying Celsius.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Sprayed prodiamine at 1/4 max rate on Wednesday, hit it with Eagle Fungicide and RGS today, cutting every 7 days here in Buford Ga on PGR.


----------



## Cjames1603

Fast cut before football. It stripes pretty nicely today.


----------



## 985arrowhead

After TS Gordon and what seemed like non stop rain, I was finally dry enough to get the JD180C out. Raised the HOC from .75 to .9 and bagged everything.

I got some nice stripping in on the front lawn with a double cut and the back as well. Dog spots everywhere. I just can't seem to get the golden doodle pup to stick to one spot.

Plan for Pennant Magnum this week with some Talstar and proprioconazole. Also some Solitaire for spot spray of some sedges and crab gras.

Also need another .5 lbs N.


----------



## ctrav

Trimmed up the trees a bit and cleaned out the tree beds! I have to wait until Wednesday to finish the tree beds since thats when I will get my lawn edging tool. Hope it turns out as I envision...

When I was cleaning out the tree beds I found "GRUBS" so thats not good :shock: :evil: Now to figure out the best thing to use and should I do the entire property or just the tree beds??


----------



## fp_911

Actually yesterday got a quick mow in before football and some forecasted rain. Don't often take a picture of the front view but wife wanted to plan for new bushes and shrubs so this was actually intended for her. My son had to make sure he was in the picture of course. 

Maintaining at 1.25" now until the end of the season. Next year I'll level and try to stay at 0.5" again.


----------



## LBK_419

Scalped and leveled with sand. Let's hope I didn't kill it!!


----------



## Gregau33

Put the checkmate striper back on the Timemaster for my front yard. Stripes awesome, but man is it a pain in the a#s to maneuver. Oh yeah, don't judge me on my crooked stripes 

Empire Zoysia looking the best it has all season. Cutting at 3.25". Too bad it's about to be dormant in a month or so.


----------



## hurless

I was able to get in a quick hair cut before the skies opened up us.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year


----------



## driver_7

S7108384 said:


> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year


----------



## N LA Hacker

717driver said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year
Click to expand...

The grass is longer...


----------



## FlaDave

S7108384 said:


> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year


Oranges are better than apples.


----------



## Gregau33

FlaDave said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year
> 
> 
> 
> Oranges are better than apples.
Click to expand...

Haha... No doubt


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## g-man

S7108384 said:


> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year


Are you sure?



S7108384 said:


> I attached some photos. Please let me know if I should just lealove that alone during these high heat days of consistent 88-90 degree weather or if I should add more seeds in the fall, thicken it up with supplements and nutrition and have it ready to combat in the years to come?


There are beautiful lawns on both sides of the fence. I'm partial to a zoysia.


----------



## ctrav

Finished clearing out the tree beds, put down some Dylox for the grubs and then a light layer of mulch. Trenching the tree beds may not be as precise since all I had was a shovel to do the work. Not a single store had a lawn edger tool (step edger) so I just made due. Now Im torn if I want to leave as is or put down some terrace board to dress it up just a tad...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

g-man said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool seasons grass checking in over here - we are better than you guys every will be on your best most lush day of the year
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attached some photos. Please let me know if I should just lealove that alone during these high heat days of consistent 88-90 degree weather or if I should add more seeds in the fall, thicken it up with supplements and nutrition and have it ready to combat in the years to come?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are beautiful lawns on both sides of the fence. I'm partial to a zoysia.
Click to expand...

Haha that's awesome


----------



## g-man

@ctrav if you use a rope tied to the trunk with a nut, you could get a perfect circle. I like it without edge stones for the reel.


----------



## N LA Hacker

If you open up google and search Mer de Noms you'll get a perfect circle, too.


----------



## ctrav

g-man said:


> @ctrav if you use a rope tied to the trunk with a nut, you could get a perfect circle. I like it without edge.


I just eyeballed the semi existing circle that was there. When I get the edger I cam make a cleaner cut and will use the idea of a rope. Using the shovel I went too deep on one area of one tree :?


----------



## Visitor

hurless said:


> I was able to get in a quick hair cut before the skies opened up us.


Looks great! Never seen striped St Augustine before.


----------



## ctrav

Walked my front and backyard with a measuring wheel. Total grass area 33K... I also found this bad boy strutting around!


----------



## Cjames1603

33k of 419????? Wow!!!


----------



## ctrav

Cjames1603 said:


> 33k of 419????? Wow!!!


Except for one section of the front Im not so sure about as it never greens up like the rest of it. Im going to aerate the area a few times and see if its just soil compaction holding it back. Worst case I tear that section out and put down some more.

The left side is the trouble area...


----------



## N LA Hacker

ctrav said:


> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33k of 419????? Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except for one section of the front Im not so sure about as it never greens up like the rest of it. Im going to aerate the area a few times and see if its just soil compaction holding it back. Worst case I tear that section out and put down some more.
> 
> The left side is the trouble area...
Click to expand...

If I had to guess, that is where they cut all the soil out and left you dirt. Yes there is a difference. It's all dirt to civil guys, but to a scientist if it is devoid of life, it is dirt. Soil is living.


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33k of 419????? Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except for one section of the front Im not so sure about as it never greens up like the rest of it. Im going to aerate the area a few times and see if its just soil compaction holding it back. Worst case I tear that section out and put down some more.
> 
> The left side is the trouble area...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had to guess, that is where they cut all the soil out and left you dirt. Yes there is a difference. It's all dirt to civil guys, but to a scientist if it is devoid of life, it is dirt. Soil is living.
Click to expand...

Any suggestions to correct the issue? Much appreciated...


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Raised cut height to .750 for winterization(not sure if it matters)

Sprayed some PGR, Feature and Humic acid

Wife said she is not liking the foot prints that come with a taller HOC.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged
Cleanup property
Noticing Celsius application killing weeds
Making a plan to spray more chemicals this fall.


----------



## driver_7

Celsius + Certainty for sedges, crabgrass and a few other broadleaf weeds that are sneaking in. The sedges have been an ongoing issue for me this year. I've noticed the worst of it is on the east side of the property, against a neighbor who uses TruGreen, they haven't treated the sedges all year in their yard.

I cut one day prior to this application, which isn't ideal, but it's what I had to work with timing-wise.


----------



## ericmtlf

Hello everyone - first post!

Timmed, mowed, edged and blew it out. Noticed I need to level some low spots so I've raised my HOC to 2.25 to avoid scalping.


----------



## Cjames1603

Looks good. Welcome to the site, but be warned. This group will have you trimming about 2 inches off that height of cut come spring.


----------



## ericmtlf

Cjames1603 said:


> Looks good. Welcome to the site, but be warned. This group will have you trimming about 2 inches off that height of cut come spring.


 I was cutting at 1.25" most of the year. Not sure what happened, but I've noticed it's become more bumpy and more scalping this year at that height. I'll be doing a leveling project next year and trying to go down to .75" which is the lowest my mower can go. Is it possible that the construction sod has taken 6 years to fully settle?


----------



## Cjames1603

That seems like a long time, but depending on soil and drainage.......


----------



## Jacob_S

Air8/rgs and greenTRX this morning, a mow just now. I can tell growth is slowing already, that or all the rain we've had the past few weeks has somehow gained stunted growth..
Really need to mix up one last round of celsius and dismiss but just dont feel like being out there anymore today.


----------



## Stro3579

Cut and sprayed Sevin SL for armyworms.


----------



## Spammage

Stro3579 said:


> Cut and sprayed Sevin SL for armyworms.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579

Spammage said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and sprayed Sevin SL for armyworms.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yard was infested with dead armyworms the next day.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Jacob_S said:


> Air8/rgs and greenTRX this morning, a mow just now. I can tell growth is slowing already, that or all the rain we've had the past few weeks has somehow gained stunted growth..
> Really need to mix up one last round of celsius and dismiss but just dont feel like being out there anymore today.


Where are you getting GreenTRX here in SELA?


----------



## Jacob_S

Ewing irrigation here in BR. According to their location finder there is one in Mandeville.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Jacob_S said:


> Ewing irrigation here in BR. According to their location finder there is one in Mandeville.


Yes, I called today and the guy that answered didn't know what I was talking about.

It is the 16-1-2 with 17S and 3%fe?

Can probably get it sent here to Mandeville.


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewing irrigation here in BR. According to their location finder there is one in Mandeville.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I called today and the guy that answered didn't know what I was talking about.
> 
> It is the 16-1-2 with 17S and 3%fe?
> 
> Can probably get it sent here to Mandeville.
Click to expand...

Yes sir, paying $23ish a bag, they had 4 pallets of it last time I went. I really like it, seems to give a very even feeding rather than a quick green up and fast growth. Plus its slowly helping amend the soil.


----------



## Gregau33

Gave the empire zoysia a cut yesterday at 3.25". We had tons of rain a week or so ago, so I sprayed some preventative fungicide as well. I then had some free time to take my Mavic Pro up for an aerial shot. Wow, didn't realize how much better the stripes show up from high above.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed dithiopy, extreme blend, bifen XTS on the yard right before sunset. Tomorrow I will water it in.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Gregau33 said:


> Gave the empire zoysia a cut yesterday at 3.25". We had tons of rain a week or so ago, so I sprayed some preventative fungicide as well. I then had some free time to take my Mavic Pro up for an aerial shot. Wow, didn't realize how much better the stripes show up from high above.


I really like your setup. Good looking property.


----------



## ctrav

Complete cut rim and blow on the front with a quick cut on the back. I must say my mower is operating better than ever since I placed my new sticker on her


----------



## Gregau33

N LA Hacker said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the empire zoysia a cut yesterday at 3.25". We had tons of rain a week or so ago, so I sprayed some preventative fungicide as well. I then had some free time to take my Mavic Pro up for an aerial shot. Wow, didn't realize how much better the stripes show up from high above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your setup. Good looking property.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Gregau33 said:


> Gave the empire zoysia a cut yesterday at 3.25". We had tons of rain a week or so ago, so I sprayed some preventative fungicide as well. I then had some free time to take my Mavic Pro up for an aerial shot. Wow, didn't realize how much better the stripes show up from high above.


Awesome pic and lovely property!


----------



## Gregau33

@ctrav thanks! I see you have a Lab. We have a yellow one... They are such great dogs (minus the shedding )


----------



## ctrav

@Gregau33 Yep Charlie is a great dog. We got her as a rescue when she was young. With wood floors we have to sweep every 2 days...


----------



## Stellar P

Gregau33 said:


>


 :shock: 
You need to make a Lawn Journal. That is some LOTM nominee stuff right there!


----------



## Gregau33

@Stellar P thanks for the compliment! My zoysia treats me well


----------



## gijoe4500

Not today, but yesterday.... After 2 weeks of REALLY wet weather (18+ inches of rain), I finally got to mow my lawns. Had to take the rotary out there before I could mow with the reel. Scalped a lot just because we had so much growth. Didn't have much of a choice though. Plus, another hurricane is suppose to come through here on Thursday-Sunday. Followed by a front a few days after that.


----------



## ctrav

Yesterday...I cut my lawn front and back then I cut two of my neighbors lawns :shock: not as pretty as mine but a decent job for sure. One neighbor thought he needed to use my pull behind aerator but his ZTR didn't have a tow hitch and I convinced him he didn't need to. He was edging so I said what the hell let me just help out so I unhitched the aerator and knocked out 90 percent of his lawn. On the way home another neighbor who recently moved in had a seriously overgrown lawn. So I go up ring the doorbell and ask if it was ok to cut. Neighbor was like sure so I did. Anyone can bring a bottle of wine as a house warming gift but a real neighbor will cut the grass (ONCE)


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Yesterday...I cut my lawn front and back then I cut two of my neighbors lawns :shock: not as pretty as mine but a decent job for sure. One neighbor thought he needed to use my pull behind aerator but his ZTR didn't have a tow hitch and I convinced him he didn't need to. He was edging so I said what the hell let me just help out so I unhitched the aerator and knocked out 90 percent of his lawn. On the way home another neighbor who recently moved in had a seriously overgrown lawn. So I go up ring the doorbell and ask if it was ok to cut. Neighbor was like sure so I did. Anyone can bring a bottle of wine as a house warming gift but a real neighbor will cut the grass (ONCE)


hi, i'm inquiring for a quote on ctravs dog hair removal and lawn care service.


----------



## Jacob_S

Wed mow, down to only twice a week instead of three. Also celsius/dismiss app.


----------



## ctrav

@Kicker Im sorry but ctrav is booked thru 2020. Please leave your contact info and you will be contacted should an opening occur...


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Sprayed Green County Bio Stim plus Bifen IT

Pulled soil plug and roots are a solid 3" longer and deeper than 5 months ago. They were 3.5" deep when I started tracking now they are 6.5" deep.


----------



## William

So aerated a few weeks ago. Going to aerate again, de thatch, rake and put down long and fast N. Next week I will put down PreM. Honestly, lawn is crap, hoping for a better season next year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed
Checking status of Celsius app from 9/9
Making a long term plan for the fall


----------



## 985arrowhead

Finally had some drier weather. After weeks of almost constant daily rains I was able to really get out and do some lawn work.

Started with the edger and weed eater. (Hoping to get the power scissors this fall).

Lowered my HOC back down to 0.75". I had went up to 0.9" to knock it down for a few mows but decided to do a little "mini" scalp and bring it back down to 0.75. I want to start next year at around 0.5" with a good leveling.

Got my PGR from @fflawn but think I will wait to start that next growing season. And put down a full 1#/K of GreenTRX which I got from the local Ewing's Irrigation for around $20/50#.

Anyone using "Holganix's" and I may be butchering the spelling but the guy asked why I was using the GreenTRX and we talked about the Milo shortage (6N vs 16N and 36# vs 50# bags, $13 vs $20) and anyway gave me a 50# bag of the Holganix to "try".

Happy weekend!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a good mow in this evening to get ready for a big crowd coming over on Sunday afternoon after baby #4's baptism. Had two people stop me while I was mowing to ask about the yard. It's been a long summer full of lawn improvement, but it's doing pretty well now.

I'm hoping the stripes will maybe show up better in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav

Watched it pretty much flood! There is a serious army worm issue going on in our area and I put down some Lesco CrossCheck. I gout just over 24 hours before the rain so hopefully it worked. I think I will have to re-apply next week. We have been here two years and have never seen our front ditch actually fill up... :shock:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Y'all think it's too late in the season to do a mini scalp? I'm currently cutting at around 1.8, but the grass is looking stringy.


----------



## ctrav

NOTHING! All this rain so I cant work outside...no worries the me and the granddaughters cleaned and reorganized the garage


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed half of my backyard with Dismiss+MSM Turf. I will do the other half tomorrow morning.


----------



## daviddsims

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed half of my backyard with Dismiss+MSM Turf. I will do the other half tomorrow morning.


Did you get any burn with Dismiss and these warm temperatures? I have green kyllinga everywhere in my front yard and some sedges. What rate are you applying? @CenlaLowell


----------



## CenlaLowell

daviddsims said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed half of my backyard with Dismiss+MSM Turf. I will do the other half tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any burn with Dismiss and these warm temperatures? I have green kyllinga everywhere in my front yard and some sedges. What rate are you applying? @CenlaLowell
Click to expand...

No, I haven't but the high was only 86 degrees on the days I sprayed. Actually there was plenty of overcast and some raining in the evening hours. I think Dismiss only needs four hours to stick to the left blade. Actually I'm spraying Sedgehammer+ on Tuesday morning in my front yard from my understanding It's suppose to be easier on the turf.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Double cutting before play starts. Divots incoming.


----------



## ctrav

Put a new Gator blade on my Toro push mower then cut the front lawn. I think Im going to really like the new blade as the clippings are much finer than with the original blade! Readjusted the ZTR deck (just didn't feel like it was cutting correctly). Well the ZTR was off by at least a half inch so my cut today at 2" really took the grass down. Oh well next season a 2" cut should look very nice...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

@ctrav are all those brown spots from cutting off too much? And are those rocks for decor? - beautiful backyard


----------



## ctrav

@LawnNeighborSam I think the brown spots are from the short cut...could it be something else? Im totally open to suggestions. We (the entire area) had an outbreak of army worms. I sprayed for them before the last big rain we got and made it 24 hours before the rain hit. It was green before I cut. Yes the rocks are my idea of decoration as they frame my pool.

This was just two days ago...


Better pic of rocks and pool...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

ctrav said:


> I think the brown spots are from the short cut...could it be something else?


Oh okay just wondering because I'm dealing with brown patch. Do you use any preventative fungicides? I just laid down some DiseaseEx for what I believe is brown patch on my lawn and it looks like that in your picture. But brown patch also looks like shorter cuts too off of regular HOC. Keep me posted.



ctrav said:


> Better pic of rocks and pool...


Ah didn't know they were framing the pool - looks great!


----------



## ctrav

LawnNeighborSam said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the brown spots are from the short cut...could it be something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay just wondering because I'm dealing with brown patch. Do you use any preventative fungicides? I just laid down some DiseaseEx for what I believe is brown patch on my lawn and it looks like that in your picture. But brown patch also looks like shorter cuts too off of regular HOC. Keep me posted.
> 
> I have never heard of "brown patch"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Spammage

ctrav said:


> I think the brown spots are from the short cut...


You are correct, you just scalped it a little. You will need to raise the cut height to allow it to stay green after your next cut, or the same will happen again.


----------



## ctrav

@Spammage thanks for the relief  I will raise the deck on step for sure!

Question: the back yard is obviously large and I don't see myself taking on a leveling project...so next spring if I try to take the mower down to 1.5" or even 1" it will obviously do some real scalping of dirt in some areas. How bad will that hurt things other than possibly my mower? Is this a bad idea? I want to maintain the lawn at 2" next year as I like the look of my Bermuda at that length. Would it be better to just shoot for a HOC of 2.5" and call it a day with less headaches???

Thanks!


----------



## Jacob_S

Got a mow in as the sun went down using the light on the mower. Mad respect to guys up mowing greens in the dark, it ain't easy.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got a mow, trim and blow in on the front and back yard. Seems like the yard is recovering from the army worms. Man, is it just me or did it seem like everyone got hit by them? Knowing what I know now, I'll be making a preventative application next August for them. My yard was going great until I scalped it, and then they came along. Made recovery pretty slow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
Lawn not looking good from all the spraying I've been doing.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
> Lawn not looking good from all the spraying I've been doing.


what spraying? Pic of it now if you can curious to see


----------



## CenlaLowell

LawnNeighborSam said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
> Lawn not looking good from all the spraying I've been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> what spraying? Pic of it now if you can curious to see
Click to expand...

Dismiss+MSM
Celsius







I had, crabgrass, nutsedge, dallisgrass, Virginia Button weed, doveweed. The chemicals knocked it back good, but I will need a second application.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Pulled some cores today


----------



## Rivah

Zenith zoysia cut with the Swardman today at 1 1/4".


----------



## ctrav

After adjusting my mower deck and scalping last week I raised my HOC to 2.5", put down some 0-0-50 and pre-emergent after cutting the front and back. Lawn won't need anymore additives for the year (I hope) and only a few cuts left. Im confident I will end the year with the lawn looking good and look forward to implementing my game plan for next year!







My one problem area out front but I aerated about a week ago to try and help with the compaction...


----------



## dtillman5

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Double cutting before play starts. Divots incoming.


Am I seeing this right? I can't believe you could cut that much off and it's still green or is that the rough I'm seeing?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

dtillman5 said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cutting before play starts. Divots incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing this right? I can't believe you could cut that much off and it's still green or is that the rough I'm seeing?
Click to expand...

Yeah it's just the rough around the teebox...going from 1.75" to .500" wouldn't leave us with any green!


----------



## Thor865

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Double cutting before play starts. Divots incoming.


What hoc is your tee boxes?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Thor865 said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cutting before play starts. Divots incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hoc is your tee boxes?
Click to expand...

.500


----------



## daviddsims

@CenlaLowell I put out dismiss when it was cool on Thursday and it put a major hurt on my centipede.


----------



## JP900++

Started at the Reno hoping to see some activity.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I watered in my prodiamine and simazine. The yard has recovered from (to paraphrase A Christmas Story) what will forever be known as the Celsius Incident. I have a lot of fescue popping up. I still have a medium rate of Celsius in my pocket that I'm saving for spring. Had to raise my HOC yesterday but the lawn looks thick and lush. I'm hoping to keep it like that at 2" next year.


----------



## fp_911

Couldn't mow for two weeks so had to mow at 1.5" today. Thankfully no scalping and still pretty green so I'm lucky.

Neighbor thinks he may have seen armyworms in his yard so I'm going to be spraying tomorrow morning just in case.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, trimmed
Spray Celsius in my front yard
Preen Weed Preventer in my flower beds
Now Relaxing, drinking


----------



## driver_7

Dropped (sprayed) the prodiamine last night and watered it in at dawn this morning... then it rained for the first time in weeks, of course! Lawn is looking pretty "meh" right now, lots of yellow stems showing through, just going to cruise until season when I can scalp and keep it low.

Edited for clarification


----------



## Cmeiwes

I mowed my Bermuda overseeded with PRG!


----------



## ctrav

Cmeiwes said:


> You stripped your roof :shock:


----------



## Ware

Cmeiwes said:


> I mowed my Bermuda overseeded with PRG!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Permethrin went down today on the entire lawn and all around the house.


----------



## Spammage

Got fungicide, pre-emergent and Image sprayed 30 minutes before a shower. Got to love when you can time everything just right.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fadi said:


> Permethrin went down today on the entire lawn and all around the house.


I just sprayed permethin the other day for the first time. I was wondering what are your thoughts on this product?


----------



## bassadict69

CenlaLowell said:


> Fadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Permethrin went down today on the entire lawn and all around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sprayed permethin the other day for the first time. I was wondering what are your thoughts on this product?
Click to expand...

I use it religiously and love it. I have never had problems with wasps at my house, but my in-laws mobile home is a different story until I started spraying the outside of their mobile home...no more wasps, no fleas, no mosquitos...

I spray only my upper yard and the house since I live on a lake...it puts a major hurt on mosquitos around the house, ants in the yard, etc. I have tried several other products and keep going back to the Hi Yield 38% Permethrin.


----------



## Stellar P

Sprayed Celcius WG, @ 1/2 yearly max to the front yard. It started raining heavily 15 minutes after the app. I hate my life!


----------



## Austinite

CenlaLowell said:


> Fadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Permethrin went down today on the entire lawn and all around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sprayed permethin the other day for the first time. I was wondering what are your thoughts on this product?
Click to expand...

I like it. It's easy to measure. The 16 OZ bottle goes a long way. The odor inst bad and temporary. I cover everything with it. the lawn, driveway, slab, every weeping hole, fence lines etc... Within a couple hours I start seeing downed bugs everywhere. And I'll pretty much be bug free for 2 to 3 months. Stuff is great.

I originally got it to combat armyworms, which worked great. Now I use it as the sole pesticide for the whole house, inside and out.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed with Celsius, Prosedge, and NIS
Mowed, trimmed, and edged
Planning for a simizine app next week.


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a quick little night mow.


----------



## FlaDave

Hand pulled 2, 5 gal. Buckets full of goose grass. Torched a couple large patches of crabgrass(could have been dallisgrass) that were still thriving. Now it's time to have a beer and admire this summer's progress.


----------



## ctrav

FlaDave said:


> Hand pulled 2, 5 gal. Buckets full of goose grass. Torched a couple large patches of crabgrass(could have been dallisgrass) that were still thriving. Now it's time to have a beer and admire this summer's progress.


The latest storm didn't effect you...thats good!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Pulled some cores today.


----------



## William

That is nice soil.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

daviddsims said:


> @CenlaLowell I put out dismiss when it was cool on Thursday and it put a major hurt on my centipede.


One day of cool weather due to clouds and excessive humidity is not what you have to look for; it has to be consistent temperatures with a high below 85. Got to be careful. It will take some time but should recover.


----------



## FlaDave

ctrav said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand pulled 2, 5 gal. Buckets full of goose grass. Torched a couple large patches of crabgrass(could have been dallisgrass) that were still thriving. Now it's time to have a beer and admire this summer's progress.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest storm didn't effect you...thats good!
Click to expand...

Got lucky this time. Just gray skies and a few days of drizzly/misty rain. Hope everyone else here in its path are doing alright.


----------



## ctrav

Enjoyed a leisurely cut on the front...


HOC 2.5"


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Enjoyed a leisurely cut on the front...
> 
> 
> HOC 2.5"


That is looking beautiful. It's come a long way since you scalped it. Do you like that HOC?


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a leisurely cut on the front...
> 
> 
> HOC 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> That is looking beautiful. It's come a long way since you scalped it. Do you like that HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comp @TN Hawkeye 2.5" HOC seems to fit the lawn well as it is (needs to be leveled). I like the way the grass felt walking on it when I had it down to just under 2". As it is I get away with lots of imperfections and no swirl marks from the mower. To totally answer your question 2.5" is something I could live with if need be


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Tested my new TruCut 27" on my St Augustine. HOC 2 1/2".


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a leisurely cut on the front...
> 
> 
> HOC 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> That is looking beautiful. It's come a long way since you scalped it. Do you like that HOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the comp @TN Hawkeye 2.5" HOC seems to fit the lawn well as it is (needs to be leveled). I like the way the grass felt walking on it when I had it down to just under 2". As it is I get away with lots of imperfections and no swirl marks from the mower. To totally answer your question 2.5" is something I could live with if need be
Click to expand...

Makes sense. I asked because you don't see much >2" Bermuda on here. I'm debating my HOC for next year. I did 2.75" this year simply because it was my first year with Bermuda and I was scared to go shorter. My Fescue mindset has been broken and I'd like to go <2". Not sure how it will work out without major leveling.


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Tested my new TruCut 27" on my St Augustine. HOC 2 1/2".


How do you like the cut? 
St Augustine better at 4 or 2.5?
I changed my height to 2.5 also and the cut looks great on the third day after


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested my new TruCut 27" on my St Augustine. HOC 2 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the cut?
> St Augustine better at 4 or 2.5?
> I changed my height to 2.5 also and the cut looks great on the third day after
Click to expand...

The cut from a reel or cylinder mower is so much better than a traditional rotary mower. My wife walked outside after I cut those three rows, and said you should've been mowing with that to begin with.

I did research after research with regards to the HOC for St Aug and each one said cut at a height of 3 1/2 - 4 1/2" but, they base they off of using a rotary mower. Back in February I totally scalped my lawn with my rotary, and maintained my HOC right at 2 1/2" all summer long and I gotta say it looks better at that HOC than at 4". Today I'll mow the entire lawn with the TruCut Reel and post some pics of the mow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Princep over the yard. 
Watering Tomorrow


----------



## ctrav

Makes sense. I asked because you don't see much >2" Bermuda on here. I'm debating my HOC for next year. I did 2.75" this year simply because it was my first year with Bermuda and I was scared to go shorter. My Fescue mindset has been broken and I'd like to go <2". Not sure how it will work out without major leveling.
[/quote]

That is my big fear @TN Hawkeye (major leveling)! <2" Bermuda looks really good but it requires much more attention. Trying to balance things is tricky...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Makes sense. I asked because you don't see much >2" Bermuda on here. I'm debating my HOC for next year. I did 2.75" this year simply because it was my first year with Bermuda and I was scared to go shorter. My Fescue mindset has been broken and I'd like to go <2". Not sure how it will work out without major leveling.


That is my big fear @TN Hawkeye (major leveling)! <2" Bermuda looks really good but it requires much more attention. Trying to balance things is tricky...
[/quote]

This year was rookie ball. I'm afraid I might be trying to jump to Triple A next year. I may have to demote myself mid-season.


----------



## fp_911

ctrav said:


> Makes sense. I asked because you don't see much >2" Bermuda on here. I'm debating my HOC for next year. I did 2.75" this year simply because it was my first year with Bermuda and I was scared to go shorter. My Fescue mindset has been broken and I'd like to go <2". Not sure how it will work out without major leveling.


That is my big fear @TN Hawkeye (major leveling)! <2" Bermuda looks really good but it requires much more attention. Trying to balance things is tricky...
[/quote]

Although I have a reel mower I was forced to begin using my rotary recently because I've been traveling a lot for work. As a result I had to raise my mower height gradually from the 0.75" I was doing with my Toro to 1.5" and now 1.75". This was because I had to go two weeks without mowing and knew that if I maintained the usual height I would get a LOT of scalping. Didn't want to do that now that the growing season is slowing down.

I know that's still under 2" but it's a lot closer to what you're describing than most of the other lawns on here. It's a different look for Bermuda for sure but I like the plushness and deep green look of it. Here's a couple of photos from the last mow this past Saturday:


----------



## FRD135i

Pulled zoysia out of my yard for about 2 hours yesterday


Then put a fresh snip on it today


----------



## ctrav

@fp_911 Very nice lawn for sure. I could totally live with that :thumbup:


----------



## daviddsims

Ecks from Tex said:


> daviddsims said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell I put out dismiss when it was cool on Thursday and it put a major hurt on my centipede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day of cool weather due to clouds and excessive humidity is not what you have to look for; it has to be consistent temperatures with a high below 85. Got to be careful. It will take some time but should recover.
Click to expand...

I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage, there is still green but a lot of brown too. I guess it's a way and see approach.


----------



## Austinite

Wishing I didn't put PGR down so late. Now the grass is double slow to grow, sitting around waiting for dang scalp marks to disappear.


----------



## AlexH

Got my Cal Trimmer last night and put some stripes on this morning. Sure wish my lawn was larger  
I over seeded with PRG about a month ago.


----------



## fp_911

ctrav said:


> fp_911 Very nice lawn for sure. I could totally live with that :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm going to try and level next year but even so might prefer to keep a higher cut height just because I like the fullness of the lawn.

Here is what might be the last cut of the season yesterday:


----------



## Greyleafspot

Sharpened some blades and took SA DOWN a little.


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Fistertondeluxe said:


>


I just hear you "I'm so glad we are spending this father/son time together... but your stripes are complete crap!"


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@TN Hawkeye I may or may not have made second passes over where he mowed


----------



## tblood

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @TN Hawkeye I may or may not have made second passes over where he mowed


I hear you. My 12 year old daughter attempted a Chevron pattern in the front yard. About halfway through, she decided to try to write her name.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @TN Hawkeye I may or may not have made second passes over where he mowed


All joking aside, that is an awesome picture. Those moments are the ones that he may not remember but you will look back on and love.


----------



## adgattoni

Fistertondeluxe said:


>


Saw that on Reddit. Nice job tricking everyone into thinking it was going to be a Toro recycler or similar. :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Way to wet to cut so I just looked. Maybe my eyes are deceiving me but it seems the good grass is creeping into the not so good grass. Then again maybe the aeration and fertilization is working? Only next spring will tell...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut grass
Sprayed liquid fertilizer, humic 12, insecticide


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Got a good mow in. Ready to do it again Sunday.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Gave it a mow. The lawn has recovered fairly well from the Celsius incident. I still have a fair amount amount of lime green Bermuda. Had to raise it to 3.75" due to going on vacation. Temps are now in the low 60s during the day and dropping into the 30s at night. The Bermuda is nice and thick. Can't wait till next season.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Gave it a mow. The lawn has recovered fairly well from the Celsius incident. I still have a fair amount amount of lime green Bermuda. Had to raise it to 3.75" due to going on vacation. Temps are now in the low 60s during the day and dropping into the 30s at night. The Bermuda is nice and thick. Can't wait till next season.


Looks good...even at 3.5"! Since you are back using a rotary (at least thats what I thought you had indicated), have you tried the "Gator Blades"? I put them on my Toro and it cuts the grass into really small pieces and its awesome!! Just a thought...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a mow. The lawn has recovered fairly well from the Celsius incident. I still have a fair amount amount of lime green Bermuda. Had to raise it to 3.75" due to going on vacation. Temps are now in the low 60s during the day and dropping into the 30s at night. The Bermuda is nice and thick. Can't wait till next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good...even at 3.5"! Since you are back using a rotary (at least thats what I thought you had indicated), have you tried the "Gator Blades"? I put them on my Toro and it cuts the grass into really small pieces and its awesome!! Just a thought...
Click to expand...

I've heard a lot of people talking about the gator blades on here but hadn't really looked into it. This is my first year with the Timemaster and I've been pretty impressed with its mulching ability. Knowing that I want to keep it lower next year I'll have to give them a look. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Sprayed my yard and neighbors @Micah_gear a cocktail of:
Fungicide (Regal)
Insecticide (Bifen)
Rgs
Air8
Pre emergent (Prodiamine )

Going to hit both yards with some 0-0-50 later this week.


----------



## Cjames1603

Yesterday.....I "winterized" the yard. But a final cut on it with the toro single blade rider. Just over an inch is where I'm
Leaving her for the winter. Weed eated. Put that last good edge around all the concrete. Bled the water out of the sprinklers for the year. Applied barricade last weekend. Ow leaves and stray weeds will be the order for the next few months. Can't wait for the scalp!!!!!! Have a great winter.


----------



## FRD135i

Some very pale diamonds


----------



## DesertLawn

Mowed my overseeded yard and wished I could get these stripes on my Bermuda year round.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged
Man I had a fungus diease that basically took over most of the front yard  
Season is almost over though


----------



## Paul M

Mowed today, but the growth is starting to slow down. I will probably go down to once weekly in about two to three weeks.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed today with a frost forecast for tonight and tomorrow night, so this is probably the last mow unless I need one to clean it up a little once it goes fully dormant. Looking forward to improving next year.


----------



## Paul M

Applied some potassium.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Paul M said:


> Applied some potassium.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Nothing it's cold wet and windy...


----------



## Brad Thompson91006

Zeon Zoysia is still humming along in SoCal.
HOC mow at 0.60".
Milo & Turf Builder application.
Retrofitted the shed with ramp to facilitate storage of my Toro GM 1000.


----------



## Etm

I built an ark today on my yard. Third straight day of rain.


----------



## reidgarner

Second round of fall pre and post. 
.20 oz / M Prodiamine
.4 oz / M Simazine 90DF
1.1 oz / M Trimec 992
1 tsp / gallon NIS


----------



## driver_7

Just stared at it today. I spotted some Poa coming up in a few spots, either missed when I put down the prodiamine or what I think was more likely... late on the application timing. I think it needed to be down about a week or two earlier. Should be able to tackle it with the certainty I think.

About 99% less than I had last year, so improvement! Woohoo!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Brad Thompson91006 said:


>


Love the ramp.


----------



## fp_911

Watched my lawn go from nice and green two days ago to a brown, dormant eyesore today


----------



## Cjames1603

Got mine cut one last time with the single blade rider. Like to keep it close to 1" in the winter. I actually like the look of a clean dormant Bermuda lawn for a couple months. Even a dormant well taken care of lawn shines in a neighborhood where most folks have patches of green throughout. I take as much pride in winter as summer. Get those leaves up and show them how healthy it is year round.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Mowing fairways, trying to avoid the frost. Success unlikely.


----------



## Austinite

Put together this Earthway spreader and hit the yard with Barricade Pre-Emergent.

Had no idea how much I was missing out on using that scotts spreader. This thing is a beast.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cjames1603 said:


> Got mine cut one last time with the single blade rider. Like to keep it close to 1" in the winter. I actually like the look of a clean dormant Bermuda lawn for a couple months. Even a dormant well taken care of lawn shines in a neighborhood where most folks have patches of green throughout. I take as much pride in winter as summer. Get those leaves up and show them how healthy it is year round.


I agree. I mowed mine down to 1.75" after it went dormant. Had a few patches of fescue pop back up but I'll take care of them in the spring. I really like the look of the fluffy brown dormant Bermuda all cut at one height. With the Christmas decorations up it really looks like Christmas to me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Blew the leaves off of the front yard. Funny thing, almost all of the front yard finally has gone dormant, but I don't have a single tree on my property. I keep harvesting all of the leaves from neighboring properties. :grr: My zebra-striped lawn has finally gone mostly dormant. Took it a while though, which really surprised me as cool as it has been. I did notice some growth going over the sidewalk onto the concrete, although I haven't mowed in almost 2 months. I guess I need to winterize all of my tools after I edge the lawn.


----------



## futuradesign

Mowed the PRG yesterday at 2.2"


----------



## jabopy

futuradesign I would be very proud of that lawn. Your neighbors don't seem bothered with theirs. Bet their well jell.


----------



## Fishnugget

Afternoon cut, this is status post 2 months of PRG seeding. Cant wait for my tree to bloom the red flowers.


----------



## Austinite

^ What kind of tree is that, @Fishnugget?

Lawn looks incredible!


----------



## Fishnugget

Austinite said:


> ^ What kind of tree is that, @Fishnugget?
> 
> Lawn looks incredible!


Hi Austinite, that is a Royal Poinsettia Tree or Flamboyant tree. Here is an image of what it will hopefully look like with the red flowers.


----------



## Austinite

Love what you're doing, @Fishnugget . You should start a log, I'd certainly follow it.


----------



## Fishnugget

Austinite said:


> Love what you're doing, @Fishnugget . You should start a log, I'd certainly follow it.


Thanks Austinite,

Here are a few,

Journal, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1951

and

Lawn of the Month, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2022


----------



## Spursup




----------



## Spursup

It's been a wet winter in Georgia. Finally cut today and was able to get some good stripes.


----------



## Bradymco11

Christmas in the desert.


----------

